#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-06
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<foxbuntu> who here has good PHP exper?
<laga> what do you need?
<foxbuntu> just a reason why my simple code doesn't work
<laga> show me
<laga> i'm not a php coder
<laga> but maybe i can crush your self esteem
<foxbuntu> i sure hope so
<foxbuntu> :P
<foxbuntu> omfg...if my parents inet was any slower I could write in stone and build a time machine to go into the future and get a machine to convert it to php
<foxbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32700/
<foxbuntu> i will post the error 2 just one sec
<foxbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32701/ (line 29 is actually 9 in this paste)
<laga> foxbuntu: don't you need some {} for those ifs?
<foxbuntu> oh crap
<foxbuntu> duh
<foxbuntu> same error though
<laga> try something like
<laga> if(getHDSet() == '1');
<foxbuntu> man that worked...that retarded
<laga> :)
<laga> all hail to my mighty google fu ;)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> I was doing the same
<foxbuntu> I didnt see that
<foxbuntu> but now its not breaking out of the command to ask for input
<laga> gah
<foxbuntu> but now its not breaking out of the command to ask for input
<foxbuntu> oops
<laga> hm
<laga> you are calling it three times, right?
<laga> call getHDSet() once, assign its return code to a variable
<laga> and check that variable in your if thingamajics
<foxbuntu> oh ic
<laga> ffs.
<laga> i need to find out how to create -dbg packages myself
<foxbuntu> got it
<laga> hum
<laga> i guess you're facing the problem of having to add an entry into the menu files as well
<laga> good luck ;)
<superm1> i'm back around guys
<superm1> what did you guys want to know?'
<laga> foxbuntu wanted someone to look at his code
<laga> i think we fixed it
<laga> for tgm4883, i don't know.. he's wondering how to get 'his' package into ubuntu
<laga> there is a problem, though. we'd need to patch the menu files to make mythstream appear in the frontend
<superm1> right and that needs to be done on the fly
<superm1> er at package install
<superm1> the easiest way is a diversion
<superm1> divert the regular xml file somewhere
<superm1> and use this one
<superm1> the issue with that is if there are any additional menu items
<superm1> as for tgm4883_laptop, tgm4883  getting his package in, he'll have to put it up on revu
<laga> yu
<laga> yup*
<superm1> i'd be glad to look it over before or after he does
<laga> the 'p' key is stuck on this keyboard. annoying since it's new.
<superm1> well where does mythstream fit?
<superm1> which menu
<laga> it would be cool if mythtv could source other xml files in its menu files
<superm1> yea it would
<laga> - set buttons of type STREAM in library.xml          (provides mythstream menu entry) - set buttons of type STREAM in media_settings.xml   (provides mythstream-setup menu entry) - define the STREAM button in your theme's theme.xml (provides icon in menu entries)
<laga> hum
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, which files do you need after i repackage it
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, well first thing to do is to run linda on the dsc
<superm1> and lintian
<superm1> make sure that nothing comes up
<superm1> then do the same thing on the resultant deb(s)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<laga> superm1: i believe those menu entries could just be added upstream. or in our packages.
<laga> it doesn't hurt having them in there
<tgm4883_laptop> i repackaged a debian package for it
<superm1> laga, ah so that if the plugin isnt there, it won't do anything
<superm1> that works
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, oh its in debian?
<tgm4883_laptop> not exactly
<superm1> is the version in debian recent?
<superm1> or no
<tgm4883_laptop> andrew pollack packaged it
<tgm4883_laptop> just saw that it was packaged already and grabbed it
<laga> it's recent.
<superm1> but it didnt make it into debian?
<laga> superm1: how? mythtv is not in debain
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<laga> debian*
<superm1> oh right :)
<superm1> well so where is it at then?
<superm1> on marrillat's repo?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.andrew.net.au/~apollock/mythstream/
<laga> superm1: do you know how i can create -dgb packages for mythtv?
<superm1> you need dbgsym support on your pbuilder
<superm1> let me check how i did it.  hopefully my laptop is still on at home.....
* superm1 remotes home
<superm1> in your pbuilderrc add EXTRAPACKAGES=pkg-create-dbgsym
<superm1> note: that only works on feisty+ pbuilders (feisty,gutsy,gutsy+x)
<laga> thanks.. is it possible for dpkg-buildpackage? pbuilder takes ages
<superm1> if you install that package locally i believe it will do it for you
<superm1> yes
<laga> nifty. thanks
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, let me see if we could sync from that repo
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, so the package is complete there?
<superm1> or does it need changes
<laga> superm1: i suggested to build-depend on libmyth-dev instead of libmyth-0.20-dev
<laga> but both work i guess
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ what laga said
<superm1> well that does need to be changed, because libmyth-0.20-dev is going to be gone in gutsy+1
<superm1> is that the only necessary change?
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe so
<laga> unless lintian/linda complain
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, check linda and lintian on the resultant dsc and debs
<superm1> if they are clean, then this can be submitted to revu
<tgm4883_laptop> ok sec
<superm1> hmm so imbrandon was connected for a bit?  "* imbrandon has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))"
<tgm4883> yep
* laga tries to get a sane backtrace of his mythmusic crash
<tgm4883> now i want to run linda and lintian in my pbuilder/result dir right?
<superm1> well it odesnt matter where
<tgm4883> no?
<superm1> just "linda /path/to/FILE"
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> so if its in the directory your in just linda FILE will do
<tgm4883> that makes sense
<tgm4883> well the guide says lintian -i *.dsc
<tgm4883> and im still kinda refering to that here and there
<superm1> well -i is more informative
<superm1> if you need it
<superm1> it just explains in depth what the errors are
<tgm4883> W: mythstream source: debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 49
<tgm4883> W: mythstream source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/postinst.ex
<tgm4883> W: mythstream source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/preinst.ex
<tgm4883> W: mythstream source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/postrm.ex
<tgm4883> W: mythstream source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/prerm.ex
<tgm4883> I suppose thats an error??
<superm1> yup
<superm1> so run it again with -i, and you'll get information as to why those 2 are errors
<superm1> and what you are supposed to do about them
<tgm4883> ok got it
<tgm4883> i think
<superm1> now what you have to make sure to do, is modify debian/changelog
<superm1> from in the directory, type dch -i
<superm1> and it will make a new changelog entry
<superm1> which you will put down what you have changed
<superm1> eg: * Removed example scripts from debian/
<superm1> * Modified build depends
<superm1> * Updated maintainer to be ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<superm1> er ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> question, if I change the maintainer to ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com won't my signature be invalid?
<superm1> well you are signing it as changing the package
<superm1> so the person in the changelog
<superm1> needs to match up
<tgm4883> right
<superm1> but the maintainer in ubuntu should be ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com
<superm1> because it needs to be an @ubuntu.com address to be a valid maintainer
<superm1> and the old maintainer needs to be switched in there to something like
<tgm4883> a little confused.  I see changing it, but isn't my opengpg key tied to my email address
<superm1> well let me try a little better to explain
<superm1> debian/control describes a source package
<superm1> and in ubuntu there are two maintainer lines
<superm1> for example the debian/control for mythtv is this
<superm1> Maintainer: MythTV Ubuntu Maintainers <ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com>
<superm1> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
<superm1> so if you source the package from somewhere not ubuntu
<superm1> such as this case,
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> you put the old Maintainer in XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<superm1> and the new maintainer (ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com) as the Maintainer
<superm1> but then when you edit hte changelog, you put your email address and name in your gpg key
<superm1> and when you run debuild, or debsign, it looks at that changelog
<tgm4883> ok, so the changelog has my name and email, and the control has the other 2
<superm1> and signs using the last person to make an entry
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think I have the script for that Apple plugin fixed ...I am just trying to test it in a VM (thus my nic problem)
<foxbuntu> but results look good so far
<superm1> foxbuntu, you wrote a patch for it?
<superm1> or packaged it?
<superm1> or what?
<foxbuntu> superm1, I patched the code
<foxbuntu> now its more user friendly
<superm1> foxbuntu, in a dpatch i hope?
<tgm4883> yea, i just broke it
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> I just added it in the code
<foxbuntu> and noted what I added
<superm1> foxbuntu, okay well when its packaged, you aren't allowed to modify anything outside of the debian/ directory unless its done by a dpatch
<superm1> get everything working and i can work with you on getting things packaged correctly
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32706/
<tgm4883> i changed line 1 to what line 3 says and broke it
<tgm4883> dpkg-buildpackage wont finish now
<foxbuntu> superm1, sounds good..I have some code testing to do yet anyhow
<superm1> well line 1 had -$(MAKE) notice
<superm1> not just $(MAKE)
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> and thats what lintian was complaining about
<superm1> i see,
<tgm4883> it gave me the code to put in i though
<tgm4883> t
<superm1> i guess i'll have to see the whole package to know for sure what's happening here
<superm1> tgm4883, are you on the launchpad beta team?
<superm1> you can put it on a ppa if you are
<tgm4883> i dont think so
<superm1> could you put it somewhere i can grab it to see then?
<tgm4883> yea sec
<tgm4883> superm1, http://linux.weilandhomes.com/
<tgm4883> http://linux.weilandhomes.com/mythstream_0.17_2.tar.gz
<tgm4883> in the rules file, i did a little test to make sure it still worked the other way
<tgm4883> so i commented out [ ! -f Makefile ]  || $(MAKE) clean and put back in -$(MAKE) clean
<superm1> okay so i see something else here
* tgm4883 not surprised 
<superm1> don't bump the changelog for every change unless it's released
<superm1> to a repo
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> so you should still be at ubuntu1
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> and you don't need to be so explicit about the changes you make
<tgm4883> i had manually done the first one earlier
<superm1> debian/rules:
<superm1>     Cleaned up $(MAKE)
<superm1> would suffice
<tgm4883> ok
<jumpkick> does the installer user apt to fetch the nvidia drivers?  Can I just hack the sources.list to get it to work?
<tgm4883> check the copyright too, as I was really confused about that
<superm1> jumpkick, yes it does
<superm1> you could modify the sources.list to a different mirror if you want
<tgm4883> dont forget apt-get update
<superm1> he's gone :)
<superm1> okay well that copyright, you need a GPL header there
<superm1> not just License: GPL
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i modified it from the old copyrigt
<superm1> ah ok
<superm1> well his old one was out of policy then
<tgm4883_laptop> that andrew put in there
<superm1> jumpkick, did you get our response?
<tgm4883_laptop> ohh those debian guys lol
<jumpkick> my pidgin crashed right after it made a sound effect saying you responded.  :(
<jumpkick> superm1: so I didn't see it
<superm1> jumpkick, ah okay. well it does grab from the apt repo in the sources.list
<superm1> so if you switch it over to a different repo, it should likely grab from that one instead
<superm1> is cs.umn.edu not working?
<tgm4883_laptop> not since friday
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<superm1> oh that's really not good.
<jumpkick> actually seems its up right now
<superm1> all the intarweb is dying :(
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<jumpkick> must have come back today
<superm1> first cs.umn.edu now mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883_laptop> last night launchpad was down too
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay next thing
<superm1> in debian/rules
<jumpkick> ok, I'm going to try to do an A3 install again... maybe it won't crash now that it can get the nvidia drivers
<superm1> you dont need that dh_installdocs
<superm1> hopefully jumpkick :)
<superm1> next build i should just default to archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1> its just quicker to build off cs.umn.edu based on the mythbuntu build server location
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, also debian/docs doesn't need README listed
<superm1> i think at least
<superm1> i'll have to see resultant debs for it to know for sure
<jumpkick> superm1: are all the packages in the main distro now?
<superm1> jumpkick, almost all of them
<superm1> there are three that haven't hit an archive yet
<tgm4883> ah, see, I didn't even touch the debian/rules
<superm1> er 4: the mythbuntu meta's, our new ubiquity and the newer mythbuntu-live-autostart, and mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<tgm4883> the only change i did make was the one I just made regarding lintians complaints
<foxbuntu> ok who wants to test my code for me?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i still don't have access to a myth box
<foxbuntu> since I am getting no where with my vm's atm
<superm1> i'm in ames right now debating whether to drive home this evening
<superm1> or tomorrow morning
<foxbuntu> do you work in the morning
<superm1> yea
<foxbuntu> you prob need to get going
<superm1> well i wanted to put some stuff away still after the move
<superm1> but that hasn't really happened
<superm1> its just been me trying to get a few other things done around here
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> as usuall
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, tgm4883 you might try using make distclean instead
<jumpkick> good thing for safe graphic install mode...  now I add usb-storage and I'm good to start
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, tgm4883 is this what you are encountering: make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<foxbuntu> superm1, if I use the frontend package for my normal laptop, is that the same package for the FE in the build?
<superm1> foxbuntu, in gutsy?
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> ubuntu-myth-frontend right?
<superm1> mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883> superm1, yep
<superm1> tgm4883, that is because qt3-dev-tools isn't installed i tihnk
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> when your writing the source
<tgm4883> lets test that then
<superm1> yea it builds as expected (source package wise)
<superm1> when you install qt3-dev-tools
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> how did you handle the clean?
<superm1> i uncommented your other line
<superm1> with the [ ! -f Makefile ] 
<superm1> etc
<superm1> and commented the normal -$(MAKE)
<superm1> and then i did make distclean instead
<superm1> because it makes more sense
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so it looks like this [ ! -f Makefile ]  || $(MAKE) distclean
<superm1> yes
<laga> g'night guys
<tgm4883> that is what lintian said, distclean.  but when i found it in rules, it only said clean so I changed the new command
<superm1> night laga
<superm1> tgm4883, i think that's another error on the original packager's part
<tgm4883> a ubuntu type error, or a linux type error?
<tgm4883> cause he's a debian guy
<foxbuntu> lol...watching tv...a 11.5lb Pizza
<superm1> tgm4883, well if he's a debian guy, he should have known better on a lot of these little tihngs
<superm1> things
<tgm4883> i dont really know if he's a debian guy, just looked at his email and assumed
<tgm4883> and from where i got the files
<tgm4883> so the gpl header i need at the beginning of the copyright file
<superm1> tgm4883, that's really interesting that he has an @debian.org address
<superm1> and hasn't cleaned a lot of this up
<superm1> tgm4883, after it is accepted to ubuntu, you might consider making a patch and emailing it to him
<superm1> telling him these things needed to be cleaned up for ubuntu to accept it, so it would be good for him to apply them to his package
<superm1> and then we could just sync on a new release
<superm1> rethare than have to try to merge
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> one of these days i will bookmark that
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32709/
<tgm4883> is this what I need at the beginning?
<superm1> tgm4883, whoops :) here let me give you an example that i was told is 'good'
<superm1> like where hte license is listed here:
<superm1> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/m/mythbuntu-default-settings/mythbuntu-default-settings_0.52-0ubuntu1/mythbuntu-default-settings.copyright
<jumpkick> install's going...
<tgm4883> hmm
<superm1> tgm4883, so just move the license to the appropriate location
<tgm4883> my firefox likes to be play mean
<superm1> and things will be better
<tgm4883> can you see the directory listing of http://linux.weilandhomes.com
<superm1> yes
<superm1> there is a tar.gz there
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> stupid swiftweasel
<tgm4883> i just get a totally blank page
* jumpkick googles mythstream 
<superm1> tgm4883, try to refresh the page when holding shift and ctrl
<jumpkick> fancy...
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> i opened your link up in firefox and it works there
<tgm4883> thats right where the gpl how to said to put it so were good now
<superm1> k great :)
<tgm4883> let me make the few changes to rules that you wanted and we should be good
<superm1> brb
<foxbuntu> be back later
<tgm4883> superm1, im supposed to run lintian and linda on the .deb file too right?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i get errors
<tgm4883> W: mythstream: script-not-executable ./usr/share/mythtv/mythstream/parsers/apple.pl
<tgm4883> lots of script-not-executable
<tgm4883> and then 1
<tgm4883> E: mythstream: no-copyright-file
<superm1> alright, so those files - are they supposed to be marked executable?
<superm1> they should be
<superm1> i would think
<superm1> so what you need to do then is make a dpatch
<superm1> from within the root of the directory, type dpatch-edit-patch 01_executable_scripts.dpatch
<superm1> and it will drop into a patch editing env
<superm1> find any of those scripts, and chmod +x SCRIPT_NAME
<superm1> once your done, create a filed debian/patches/00list that contains 01_executable_scripts.dpatch and save it
<superm1> add dpatch to the build-depends
<superm1> and add a note that you added it to debian/changelog
<jumpkick> does mythbuntu have a bug tracker on launchpad?
<jumpkick> I have some additions
<jumpkick> :P
<superm1> yes jumpkick
<superm1> additions should go as blueprints (specs)
<superm1> bugs should go as bugs :)
<superm1> http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> the list of current specs on there needs to be cleaned up yet because some of those are done, but i haven't found a moment to do so yet
<jumpkick> cool I will file a bug that "nvidia-auto-detect" should not be added to the XOrg resolutions for 1080i because it puts the display into a small 4:3 box
<superm1> jumpkick, on what type of display?
<jumpkick> Component TV
<jumpkick> it runs at 1080i, but it puts this huge black frame that leaves only a small 4x3 box of visible space in the middle
<jumpkick> I can tell by what little I can see that the res is correct
<superm1> well the thing is nvidia-auto-detect works for most displays, but you get odd occurrences like this
<superm1> depending on your TV
<superm1> and what it really supports
<superm1> perhaps a resolution selection override should be added
<superm1> if you know what resolution to be operating at
<jumpkick> my TV is old so it doesn't send EDID data over component cables (if component cables even support that)
<superm1> can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<superm1> it will tell you if it got EDID
<jumpkick> root@mythtv:~# grep -i EDID /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wc -l
<jumpkick> 0
<superm1> can you pastebin it, i'd like to see what it said about component
<superm1> i hook up to my tv(s) via vga and svid
<superm1> and svid it doesn't allow more than 720x480, so it works as expected
<jumpkick> btw, how do I keep aptitude from removing all the packages it has mistakenly unidentified as unused
<jumpkick> sure
<superm1> what packages is it marking as unused?
<superm1> this may be a side effect of the meta packages that were just introduced in alpha 3 :)
<jumpkick> both unused and xorg.log in http://www.pastebin.ca/647020
<superm1> that's exactly a side effect of the metas.  please file a bug on that.  i'll need to look into a way around it
<superm1> okay so your tv validated 1920x1080 to be valid though
<superm1> so nvidia-auto-select worked as expected?
<jumpkick> I just ran "X -probeonly -logverbose 6"
<jumpkick> and I saw this in the log
<jumpkick> (II) NVIDIA(0): "nvidia-auto-select" : 1024 x 768; for use with TV standards: NTSC-M, NTSC-J, PAL-M, PAL-BDGHI, PAL-N, PAL-NC, HD480i, HD720p, HD1080i, HD576i
<superm1> so nvidia-auto-select doesn't actually choose intelligently on televisions
<superm1> only on monitors
<superm1> that's interesting to know
<superm1> well nonetheless, a 1920x1080 was used, so is that where your true trouble lies?
<superm1> that your tv can't handle doing it properly?
<jumpkick> superm1: does the installer use apt-get or aptitude?
<jumpkick> http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:BpfSNzqmuL8J:www.debian.org/releases/stable/mips/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html+meta-package+problem+aptitude+unused&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5&gl=us&client=firefox-a#s4.2.1
<superm1> well neither technically
<jumpkick> apt-get will upgrade without uninstalling everything
<jumpkick> oh
<superm1> the build script to build the live disk uses apt-get however
<superm1> which is where those are first installed
<jumpkick> superm1: once I removed nivida-auto-select, I got my full 1080i resolution
<jumpkick> superm1: I have mythtv running on a different harddrive based off of kubuntu
<superm1> jumpkick, file a bug on that as well then, what i'll do is take off the auto-select when used on a tv resolution selection
<superm1> and only use it for vga/dvi
<jumpkick> superm1: my big interest is in the LIRC support because that's a real PITA to set-up and keep running. :D
<jumpkick> superm1: yup will do
<superm1> jumpkick, well all of our changes regarding it are going right into ubuntu as well :)
<superm1> so should you still want to use a desktop install, a lot of the advantageous stuff that we will have will be available there too
<jumpkick> good stuff
<superm1> i completely agree that lirc is a pain right now in feisty and less :)
<superm1> can you leave that link regarding reviewing actions in the package manager posted in the bug for metas too?  I'll see if using aptitude during the build yields the same results
<superm1> (but i'm not at my dev machine, so bookmarking this on my work laptop is of little use :))
* jumpkick wishes the ubuntu crew would fix LCDproc bugs he reported 10 months back...  DriverPath is still wrong in gusty...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lcdproc/+bug/63488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63488 in lcdproc "Errors in both /etc/init.d/LCDd script and /etc/LCDd.conf that break lcdproc" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<superm1> jumpkick, i've got a debdiff attached to that bug
<superm1> just waiting for a sponsor to ack it
<jumpkick> whoa... hello there little bot
<jumpkick> cool
<superm1> it was brought to my attention a week or so ago
<jumpkick> doesn't surprise me...   a lot of the bugs I've reported in the past have sat there for about 6 months before anyones even read them
<superm1> well at least the myth related bugs (lirc, mythtv, ivtv) i'm trying to stay on top of
<superm1> and have package reports for this team
<superm1> the problem is the team of people that go through and find bugs to fix isn't large enough to cover all of the bugs reported, so like what you said, bugs 10 mo ago will sit around for a while
<jumpkick> superm1: no worries...  I know there are way more bugs then people...
<jumpkick> speaking of bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/130568
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130568 in mythbuntu "nvidia-auto-select should be removed from xorg.conf for analog HD (720p/1080i) over component" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> ah vg. thx.  I should have a resolution to that in the near future then
<jumpkick> superm1: you probably have to do something based on the component drop-down in the installer
<superm1> yup, that was the plan
<foxbuntu> superm1, I think i am to the point of building my make files and such
<foxbuntu> and now i need help
<foxbuntu> superm1, PM me when you are around...I gotta run out for like 40 mins to pickup some stuff at wal-mart
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm here
<jumpkick> superm1: do you know which meta packages are installed besides mythbuntu-standalone?
<superm1> jumpkick, mythbuntu-live is used to build the live disk
<superm1> which is where all those other dependencies come in
<jumpkick> oh
<superm1> also installed are ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<superm1> ideally what needs to be done is a massive unmarking of unnecessary packages
<superm1> i think
<jumpkick> superm1: you install samba yes?
<superm1> jumpkick, yes
<jumpkick> k
<jumpkick> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<jumpkick>   binutils dpkg-dev fuse-utils iso-codes jfsutils language-selector-common libfuse2 libntfs9 make ntfsprogs patch smbfs squashfs-tools vnc4-common xfsprogs
<jumpkick> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 15 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jumpkick> I'm down to these
<superm1> how are you demarking them?
<jumpkick> set "Auto-Installed: 1" to "Auto-Installed: 0" in /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<jumpkick> root@mythtv:/var/lib/apt# grep -B1 "Auto-Installed: 0" extended_states  | grep Package:
<superm1> oh sweet.  that means i can just use a sed script to modify that entire file after live cd build
<jumpkick> Package: mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<jumpkick> Package: openssh-server
<jumpkick> Package: mythtv
<jumpkick> Package: ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<jumpkick> Package: mythbrowser
<jumpkick> Package: libdebconfclient0
<jumpkick> Package: mythgallery
<jumpkick> Package: mythgame
<jumpkick> Package: samba
<jumpkick> Package: mythtv-backend-master
<jumpkick> Package: vlc
<jumpkick> Package: xine-ui
<jumpkick> Package: mythvideo
<jumpkick> those are the packages I set to 0 so far
<superm1> if your not going to be mounting a samba drive locally on the box, you wont need smbfs either
<jumpkick> stuff that is "suggests" needs to be 0'd
<jumpkick> I was just wondering if it was installed by you or left overs from the live-frontend cd
<jumpkick> ?
<jumpkick> superm1: does the lirc thing you made use dpkg-dev?
<superm1> well are suggests installed by default by apt-get?
<superm1> No it doesn't.  i'm wondering how that got into the list in the first place
<superm1> is lirc-modules-source still installed?
<jumpkick> superm1: suggests are not installed by anything by default...  what I mean is
<jumpkick> stuff like mythgame is installed...
<jumpkick> it's a suggests in http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/mythtv-frontend
<superm1> oh that is actually installed on purpose
<superm1> and removed if you deselect it in the staller
<jumpkick> mythtv-frontend is installed automatically as a dep of ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> installer
<jumpkick> so you have to mark mythgame as auto-install 0
<superm1> well pretty much anything that i install explicitly will need to be
<jumpkick> or it thinks the user didn't pick it and it's not dep'd by anything so it's time to clean it up
<superm1> which can be trouble
<jumpkick> superm1: hold on a sec
<jumpkick> if you just go and set everything to auto-install 0 in extended_states, it will be VERY difficult to remove myth off the box
<superm1> hehe
<jumpkick> if you just do the metas + suggests that are releavant
<jumpkick> the user has to remove like 8 packages and everything else just gets tagged for Auto-install clean-up
<jumpkick> get what I'm saying?
<superm1> yes, but minor issue is that doing suggests in metas hasn't been done yet
<superm1> recommends is doable atm
<foxbuntu> superm1,
<superm1> but the current process to build a meta with a seed only allows for the recommends
<foxbuntu> I have everything but my build/make files ready to go
<superm1> i'm not entirely sure on the difference of a "recommend" versus a "suggest" however
<foxbuntu> superm1, I just read that one
<superm1> ok foxbuntu so what were you looking to do now?
<foxbuntu> superm1, I need you help in building those files
<superm1> building what files?
<superm1> building a package?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the command to change channels on a pvr-150 from the command line
<foxbuntu> but the rec v suggest is that rec is strongly rec and suggest is is just for best results
<foxbuntu> channel
<foxbuntu> (if thats your binary)
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, ivtv-ctl -C number
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<foxbuntu> oh right
<tgm4883_laptop> and to test it is cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<tgm4883_laptop> right?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> just checking
<foxbuntu> superm1, basically I just need help walking through the build file
<superm1> foxbuntu, so recommend is more important than suggest then?
<foxbuntu> yes
<superm1> foxbuntu, what do you mean by 'build file'?
<foxbuntu> idk...whatever i need to build the package
<superm1> so you need to write a source package
<foxbuntu> #
<foxbuntu> Recommends: Used for packages that are highly recommended and usually are installed with the package. Some package managers, most notably aptitude, automatically install Recommended packages.
<foxbuntu> #
<foxbuntu> Suggests: Used for packages that are similar or useful when this package is installed.
<foxbuntu> ok, how do I do that
<foxbuntu> superm1, I guess i see the docs here on what I am supposed to build debian/rules ect, but I am not following at that point
<jumpkick> superm1: what does mythbuntu-lirc-generator do?
<foxbuntu> jumpkick, it auto creates the lircrc file for mythtv based on the remote selected from lirc.hwdb
<jumpkick> just lirc.conf files?
<superm1> .lircrc files
<jumpkick> thanks foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> superm1, what time are you supposed to be back in MN in the morning?
<superm1> i'm gonna leave here between 6 and 7 i think
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> superm1, I do need to build a bzr branch for this package yet don't I?
<superm1> you dont need to as of yet
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> also, the way that i've been doing bzr branches is using a little bit different of a packaging system: cdbs
<superm1> which is discussed a little in !packagingguide
<foxbuntu> ok
<superm1> its easier to use in general i tihnk than the normal debhelper, at least for basic apps
<foxbuntu> ok...here is where I am stuck...the source for this package is really just a php script...although I listed the depends as mythtv-frontend, php5, php5-cli
<superm1> its a php script?
<superm1> intended for use in what?
<superm1> mythweb?
<foxbuntu> no mythtv-frontend
<superm1> php?
<foxbuntu> yea
<superm1> weird.
<jumpkick> wonder where vnc4-common came from
<superm1> jumpkick, its used in the installer
<superm1> that can be taken off if your not using vnc
<jumpkick> I have to try to get freenx going again
<superm1> i'm wondering why that isn't packaged for ubuntu atm
<foxbuntu> basically its a script that grabs links from apple.com
<foxbuntu> and builds a mythtv menu to viewthem
<superm1> i'm wondering why the author did it in perl rather than a more application oriented language like perl python or ruby though
<foxbuntu> and it runs on a cron job
<superm1> well so you will need to install the cron job in this package too then
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> I was trying to add more features to make it easier to modify, but my intent is to get it published at this point
<foxbuntu> and learn the packaging part
<foxbuntu> then go back and add the features
<superm1> well this file really shouldn't need a complicated installation
<superm1> like a makefile
<superm1> you should look at something like mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> and how that is package
<superm1> via cdbs
<superm1> and you'll see a much much much easier way to package it
<superm1> mythbuntu-default-settings uses a 'debian/install' file rather than a Makefile that is called from debian/rules
<foxbuntu> I looked at that, but Im not following it
<superm1> well you would place that script at the root of the package directory
<superm1> and in the debian/install file
<superm1> you would put script_name.php /path/to/super/cool/script
<superm1> and then when the package is built, it automatically converts the installation of that over to be placed in the right place
<superm1> (/path/to/super/cool/script is the place you are installing it to)
<foxbuntu> ok
<jumpkick> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/130578
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130578 in mythbuntu "Aptitude thinks all mythbuntu packages are unused and wants to remove during upgrade or installing of new packages" [Undecided,New] 
<jumpkick> 14 packages have to be marked as not auto-install
<superm1> great thank you very much jumpkick :) this will be very valuable in fixing that problem
<jumpkick> these ones are left which will be uninstalled:  binutils dpkg-dev iso-codes jfsutils language-selector-common make patch smbfs squashfs-tools vnc4-common xfsprogs
<jumpkick> maybe patch should be left on the system
<superm1> i've gotta figure out how make and dpkg-dev got put in there.  there is no reason they should be.  also squashfs-tools can be taken out
<jumpkick> the rest can go
<superm1> well jfsutils and xfsprogs are iffy
<superm1> depending what your new filesystem is
<jumpkick> they can go
<jumpkick> if the user doesn't know what they are...
<jumpkick> they won't want them and if they do... they'll know enough about how to get them
<superm1> well eventually when the page is worked into the installer to have a recipe for a mythbuntu partition layout, xfs is going to be the default file system for the recordings partition
<jumpkick> "patch" might be helpful for users who need to apply config patches or something, but then diff should be on there if patch is
<superm1> well ideally this is eventually supposed to be set up enough to the point that a user shouldn't need to touch a terminal: but the control centre is still in progress
<jumpkick> "control centre" is that what the user desktop is called?
<jumpkick> with 4 icons?
<superm1> No
<superm1> its going to be a standalone app
<superm1> that is available from the myth menus
<jumpkick> oh
<jumpkick> ooh
<superm1> for changing roles, adding useful media apps
<superm1> reconfiguring lirc
<jumpkick> cool
<superm1> spawning nvidia-settings and amdcccle
<superm1> etc
<jumpkick> does mythbuntu do wake on lan?
<jumpkick> or the suspend while waiting for recording?
<superm1> there is no convenient way to set that up generally yet
<superm1> that will ideally be an option for the control centre eventually though
<jumpkick> suspend you mean
<jumpkick> cool
<superm1> also i forsee the control centre usable on ubuntu if the user would like, so you dont need to use mythbuntu, but by doing so you get a nicely configured box quickly
<potissimus> I'm installing Ubuntu right now and want to use it with mythtv.  on my first hdd, I'd like the os so I have an ext3 and swap partition filling it.  I'd like the second hdd to be storage for mythtv only.  Is it possible to partition for this, and if so, how?
<Hugolp> potissimus:  you can format your second hdd once Ubuntu is isntalled with no problems
<potissimus> is it not possible to do it during installation?
<potissimus> i'm used to seeing the normal partition "slider" during linux installs.  This ubuntu one is messing me up a bit
<Hugolp> potissimus:  I am not 100% sure but I think its not posible to do during installation
<Hugolp> during installation ubuntu only cares about the partition its going to be on, and to handle any change in other partitions to make room for the one its going to use, but thats all
<Hugolp> but its easy to format once you are done installing Ubuntu
<Hugolp> just install "gparted" and youll be set
<potissimus> yeah, i have a gparted livecd around here somewhere.  I'll try using that.  Thanks for the the info.
<jumpkick> not that anyone will care... but
* jumpkick publishes a blog entry on mythstream @ http://stacktrace.org/index_html/20070806-Building-MythStream-on-Ubuntu
<tgm4883> potissimus, still around?
<potissimus> yeah, im here
<tgm4883> you can partition everything during the initial install
<potissimus> Where can I do that?
<tgm4883> what install cd are you using?
<potissimus> the standard 7.04 install cd
<tgm4883> are you doing a frontend/backend/desktop install or what?
<potissimus> yes, that's what I'm trying to do
<tgm4883> are you following the guide?
<potissimus> I am
<tgm4883> and you have 2 hard drives correct?
<potissimus> yes
<potissimus> one ide, one sata
<tgm4883> sec, let me boot up a VM
<potissimus> alright
<tgm4883> you want to do it all at install, i find that doing it afterward is messy
<potissimus> yeah, i'd prefer it, but I just didn't see an option during installation
<tgm4883> and your following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<potissimus> yes, that's the one I have up
<tgm4883> and the partitioning part of that guide says to do manual partitioning
<tgm4883> then shows an install with multiple drives
<potissimus> yep, and it goes on to install on the /dev/sdb drive
<tgm4883> are both drives bare?
<potissimus> one of them has an old xp install on there, but I plan to wipe it all; I don't want to save anything
<tgm4883> ok, good
<tgm4883> so are you at the screen where it says prepare partitions
<potissimus> right, and i went ahead and filled the first drive with an ext3 partition (about 18gigs) and a swap (about 2)
<tgm4883> what sizes are both drives?
<tgm4883> and are both drives /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<potissimus> the first that i plan to have the os on is 20gb and the second i hope to use for storage is 80gb
<potissimus> the first is actually /dev/hda because its an ide drive
<tgm4883> ok
<potissimus> so the second is /dev/sda
<tgm4883> so how does it install on /dev/sdb then?
<tgm4883> do you plan on using the whole 80GB for mythtv?
<potissimus> yes, the whole thing
<tgm4883> perfect
<potissimus> i had hoped just to put one big xfs filesystem on it
<tgm4883> this should be pretty easy then
<potissimus> sounds good to me :)
<tgm4883> so you have the first drives partitions layed out right
<potissimus> i do, one ext3 and one swap partition
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and the second drive, have you put partitions on it?
<potissimus> no, its one giant free space
<tgm4883> ok, we need to make it one large partition, type xfs, mount point is /var/lib
<potissimus> well that is where I run into my problem
<tgm4883> ok, what happens
<potissimus> it gives an error "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats odd
<potissimus> well i actually think I found a way of doing it anyway, taking a tip from Hugolp earlier
<potissimus> gnome partition manager (gparted) is actually on the livecd itself (didn't realize this).  I think i can create the partitions/filesystems there
<tgm4883> have you tried partitioning using gparted?  Its on the live disk
<potissimus> maybe then it will work
<tgm4883> id try that next
<tgm4883> how much ram do you have?
<potissimus> 1gb
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> try gparted first
<tgm4883> if that doesn't work, try an apt-get update then apt-get upgrade and see if that fixes the problem
<potissimus> ok, trying now
<potissimus> ok, i think that worked
<potissimus> it seems that i can edit partition previously created on a disk on the installer; i just can't create new partitions on a drive (that is not the operating system drive) in the installer
<potissimus> thanks for your help tgm4883; i appreciate your attention
<tgm4883> no prob, couldn't sleep so i decided to write an email
<potissimus> couldn't here either, decided to set this up and do some calculus instead
<potissimus> but this turned out to take longer than i expected, so on that mention of sleep, i think I'm going to grab some
<potissimus> again, thanks for your help; it looks like its sailing smooth now
<laga> TODO: fix -fixes specific get-orig-source stuff in debian/rules for mythplugins
<laga> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<laga> how do you guys build your packages? i run dpkg-source -b mythtv-trunk mythplugins_0.20+trunk14147.orig.tar.gz and end up with lots of .svn/ directories etc in my diff.gz
<laga> i wonder why debian/rules does not "--exclude .svn" when creating the tarball
<laga> ah, because it's using "svn export". umk.
<laga> FYI, using debuild -i -S instead of dpkg-source -b, i get "normal" .diff.gz files
<foxbuntu_> anyone here have access to kill off my other user names?
<laga> foxbuntu_: where?
<laga> here?
<laga>  /msg nickserv help ghost
<laga> oops
<laga> yeah, type /msg nickserv help ghost
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> my machine at home must be connected yet or something
<foxbuntu_> which ones though?
<foxbuntu_> hmm
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, thats why you put _computername after your name :)
<tgm4883> like tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883> err, i mean foxbuntu_
<foxbuntu_> eh...but then I have to register the name for each one
<foxbuntu_> and I am lzay
<foxbuntu_> lazy
<foxbuntu_> :P
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, I am getting close to the packaged version of that apple thing you wanted
<tgm4883> true
<tgm4883> awesome
<tgm4883> i'm getting close to a package for mythstream
<tgm4883> see we are an elite team
<foxbuntu_> IM just trying to figure out the cron job and then a few little packing things
<tgm4883> how else would we have such synchronization
<foxbuntu_> i know...everyone else on the Mythbuntu Team just wishes they were this l334
<foxbuntu_> :)
<laga> yeah
<laga> i wish my pbuilder was working.
<foxbuntu_> whats wrong with your pbuilder?
<laga> i'm using the D70results script
<tgm4883> fuxbuntu_, I think it's 1337 :)
<laga> Executing hook: tmp/hooks/D70results
<laga> cd: 7: can't cd to /var/cache/pbuilder/result/feisty/
<laga> ^^ anyone ever seen this?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<laga> found the problem
<laga> i need an additional bindmounts thingamajic
<tgm4883> PEBCAK error?
* tgm4883 gets that one alot
<laga> yeah
<laga> ETOOSTUPID
<laga> EUSERSUCKINGTOOHARD
<laga> i'm glad i google superm1's pbuilder config ;)
<foxbuntu_> no its l334 because we are special
<laga> i feel stupid now
<laga> i hate it when i get lost, especially when it's fault
<laga> s/fault/my fault/
<tgm4883> foxbuntu_, we're special all right
<tgm4883> special as in they lock up all the sharp objects when were around special
<foxbuntu_> lol
<foxbuntu_> you got that right
<foxbuntu_> I am a bumbling moron around code...but I can do things with networks/firewalls and all there in that would boggle your mind...in that field i really am l337
<foxbuntu_> ...but I am learning the coding thing as I go
<foxbuntu_> be back in a little bit
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: Website is DOWN.  Alpha 3 is available at http://mirror.polorix.net/index.php?dir=Mythbuntu in the meanwhile  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV"
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> laga, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/282389#282389
<superm1> you see that?
<superm1> is that perhaps it?
<tgm4883> is there a lircd.conf file for this http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=038
<tgm4883> i couldn't find it on the lirc website
<laga> superm1: is that what? i thought we fixed the issue. i guess the guy is just missing the update.
<superm1> laga, he hasn't gotten the update yet because mythbuntu.org is down and weeklies are kept there
<superm1> but i'm wondering if that is the true cause
<superm1> tgm4883, standard mceusb{,2} remote works for it for any remote keys
<superm1> but there is a sep driver for the kyeboard portion
<tgm4883> what about keyboard keys though?
<superm1> i dont know off hand the driver name for it, but there is a sep driver for them
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> not just a matter of irrecord?
<superm1> you'll have to google for it.  it would be something good to get into ubuntu though too
<superm1> unfort not afaik
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> tgm4883, do you have one of those?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> forums
<superm1> ah
<superm1> http://mod-mce.sourceforge.net/
<hendrixski> superm1, :-)
<superm1> okay so hendrixski you were working on packaging torrentocracy.  it shouldn't need mythtv-database as a build dependency
<superm1> afaik
<hendrixski> I was doing a torrentocracy package just for practice... I copied a few dependancies from mythplugins
<hendrixski> one of which is mythfrontend, and that in turn has mythdatabase involved with it somehow :-(
<hendrixski> I think
<superm1> well mythtv-frontend shouldn't depend on mythtv-database
<superm1> you must have depended on mythtv-backend-master or mythtv-backend
<superm1> but in either case, the package shouldn't need either of those to build depend
<superm1> it should only need it on the binary dependency
<hendrixski> hmm... lemme double check
<hendrixski> oh... I see ... the README says that one needs mythweb installed... so I put mythweb in the build-depends because before it just wouldn't compile in pbuilder...
<hendrixski> that would probaly be the culprit
<superm1> well still mythweb doesn't depend on mythtv-backend either
<superm1> likely the only myth dependency you would have needed was libmyth-dev
<superm1> for building
<hendrixski> oh... hmmm, I put in mythtv-common... I'll try replacing those with libmyth-dev :-)
<tgm4883> will someone take a look at this thread and tell me what im missing for this guy?
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518437
<superm1> tgm4883, my guess would be have him do a ls /dev/video* to make sure that he only has one tuner (video0) listed
<hendrixski> tgm4883, I like the response about "if it aint broke don't fix it" I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to those things, if it works I'm not gonna tempt it
<tgm4883> ls /dev | grep video?
<superm1> well the ls /dev/video* or that would work
<superm1> also make sure he doesnt start mythbackend that way
<superm1> only do it via the init script
<hendrixski> superm1, torrentocracy probably needs more than libmyth-dev :-(  "torrentocracy.cpp:37:30: error: mythtv/inetcomms.h: No such file or directory"
<superm1> he started it right from the command line
<tgm4883> start the backend which way?
<superm1> armin@E6400-UBUNTU:~$ sudo /usr/bin/mythbackend
<superm1> he did it that way
<superm1> that's a very bad idea :)
<superm1> hendrixski, that file i don't believe is shipped in any of the mythtv packages
<hendrixski> superm1, hhmmm
<superm1> hendrixski, you might have to do some more complicated work here then to allow this to properly build
<superm1> regarding adding that header
<hendrixski> cool,  the more I learn :-)  It's in the #includes on torrentocracy.cpp
<hendrixski> superm1, so I'm going to have to find which file they're talking about and include it in the package?
<superm1> hendrixski, for now, apt-get source mythtv and pull it out manually
<superm1> when you get everything building right, we'll get it put in properly
<superm1> at build time
<hendrixski> superm1 I'm not sure I follow. I get the source for myth, and pull out the files that torrentocracy is missing then compile it?
<superm1> for now yes
<superm1> and if everything works, then we can work on placing it in the proper locations
<laga> superm1: for now, i'll asume the cause of the guy's problem is mythweb.postinst.
<hendrixski> ah I get it, because if it doesn't work then there's no use worrying about putting everything in place
<laga> i'll get you a fix...
<superm1> hendrixski, right
<superm1> laga, its just he db_stop thing though right
<laga> superm1: yes. he can fix that himself
<laga> superm1: well, that's what i believe. i haven't seen his logs or anything.
<superm1> laga, yea respond to that thread, hopefully that solves it :)
<superm1> i hope imbrandon gets the site back up soon so that i can upload the fix there
<hendrixski> now.. I don't need to compile all of mythtv right?  that takes ages... just the torrentocracy plugin right?
<laga> superm1: i'm not subscribed :(
<superm1> hendrixski, Nope, dont need t compile mythtv
<superm1> just the torrentocracy plugin
<superm1> laga, i'm surprised :).  I'll try to respond later then
<laga> superm1: he can fix it in /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythweb.postinst
<superm1> right
<laga> superm1: i can't take some of the stuff that's going on there ;)
<superm1> now that i use t-bird, i just filter things
<superm1> and only respond to stuff with ubuntu in it
<superm1> in the title at least
<laga> hum
<laga> good idea.
<laga> i polished the svn debs a bit today. i need to add the warning to mythtv-common, though
<superm1> yea once that is in there, it will be great to publish them on mythbuntu.org
<superm1> and once ppa's role out at the end of this month, all the builds can be queued via launchpad
<laga> superm1: i plan on building the debs without --enable-proc-opt so we can get good backtraces. that's important for SVN imho
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i hope performance doesn't suffer though.
<laga> it will suffer a bit, i'm afraid.
<laga> maybe we could CFLAGS="-O2" without running into problems.
<laga> i'll bug the devs about it again
<superm1> why not -Os at that point?
<superm1> isn't -Os just O2 with size optimizations too?
<laga> superm1: i changed the versioning scheme as discussed. it's "0.20+trunk<REV>" now
<laga> heh, you like -Os i guess ;)
<laga> we'll see
<superm1> laga, ok good that its changed
<superm1> i wonder at what point it should be made 0.21-trunk<REV> if ever, or if it should always just be current+trunk
<hendrixski> superm1, I'm sorry for all the newb questions... but I can't find inetcomm.h in the mythtv source... and I'm assuming I need to export a path so that make will find it? not sure what I'm doing here :-(
<laga> superm1: library version still is 0.20.something
<superm1> laga, ook
<laga> hendrixski: use apt-file.
<superm1> laga, apt-file only finds it in binaries i thought
<laga> hum
* hendrixski installs apt-file
<laga> superm1: binaries? binary packages?
<superm1> yes laga
<laga> hendrixski: i can't find it with apt-file
<laga> which is odd
<superm1> hendrixski, i looked and i dont see it in the source either
<hendrixski> even mythplugins?
<superm1> does torrentocracy work with 0.20?
<superm1> didn't see it ther either
<hendrixski> I did a search for inetcomm on svn.mythtv.org and there are a few entries referencing having done stuff to it... but I don't see the file itself
<laga> ok, looks like 0.20+trunk<REV> is indeed "newer" than the old versioning scheme.. iwas afraid it'd break for a second
<superm1> you sure its newer than 0.20.1+fixes?
<superm1> i just thought about that
<laga> hum
<hendrixski> hhmmm, umm, which part of the source tree is  #include <myth/inetcomm.h> is looking for
<laga> will try in a second
<superm1> is that part of torrentocracy source perhaps?
<hendrixski> superm1, nope :-(
<hendrixski> there's only like 10 files in the torrentocracy source, I was hoping this would be easier :-/
<laga> superm1: got a version number for me?
<superm1> mythtv (0.20.1+fixes13837-0.0ubuntu4) gutsy; urgency=low
<superm1>  is what is curently in use in gutsy
<laga> laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythtv-trunk$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.20.1+fixes13837-0.0ubuntu4 gt 0.20+trunk13585 && echo newer
<laga> newer
<laga> seems to be OK
<laga> yup
<superm1> laga, wait dont you have that backwards
<superm1> because you want the trunk to be newer
<laga> i dont think so..
<laga> keescook made it that way back then...
<laga> let's see
<superm1> keescook, you here?
<superm1> yea we got confused way back when too, remember?
* hendrixski is hungry going to compile this after a quick snack
<superm1> malimonc@waluigi:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.20.1+fixes13837-0.0ubuntu4 gt 0.20.1+trunk13585-0.0ubuntu4 && echo newer || echo older
<superm1> older
<laga> laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythtv-trunk$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.20.1+fixes13837-0.0ubuntu4 \< 0.20+trunk13585 && echo newer
<laga> hum
<superm1> well technically it should be 0.20.1+trunk though shouldn't it?
<superm1> because 0.20.1 was released
<laga> who told you that 0.20.1 was released? i thought it was never announced ;)
<superm1> well it was never announced i guess.....
<laga> heh
<laga> alright
<superm1> but you know what i mean
<superm1> somehow everyone knows its out there
<laga> should i rename libmyth-0.20 to libmyth-0.20.1?
<superm1> well it's not renamed in the package in gutsy
<laga> ok
<laga> i'll leave it that way then
<superm1> k
<superm1> now regarding that debconf warning.  it should be a preinst warning i'd think.  that way you can abort before things are even started
<laga> oh. i didn't know you could launch debconf like that from a preinst script
<laga> i might just add a DB backup facility to mythtv-common while i'm at it
<superm1> well it shouldn't be in mythtv-common preinst then
<superm1> it should be in mythtv-database
<superm1> preinst
* hendrixski is back 
<hendrixski>  superm1 so if I do somehow find the inetcomm.h file then I copy it into /usr/include/mythtv and try to compile...
<hendrixski> if I don't find it? then we can just assume that torrentocracy doesn't work with 0.20?
<superm1> well you'll need to copy it to the list of locations being looked at by the makefile, if your doing it in pbuilder, you'll need it somewhere in the torrentocracy source package
<superm1> google around first i'd say to figure out whether it does or doesn't work with 0.20
<hendrixski> right, Google
<superm1> laga, for your mythtv-database preinst, where are you going to backup to?
<superm1> /var/lib/backups or something to that extent?
<superm1> or ask the user?
<laga> superm1: i dunno. AFAIK, you already made some kind of backup script. i was gonna re-use the location
<superm1> yea its installed as a cron job
<superm1> so i guess just calling that will do
<laga> *if* it's already installed
<superm1> well exactly, so if this is an 'upgrade' of mythtv-database
<superm1> then you offer to backup
<superm1> if its an "install" then you just give the warning that its experimental
<superm1> bla bla
<laga> ah
<laga> good idea
<superm1> well actually give the warning on install or upgrade probably, but only offer the backup on upgrade
<superm1> so the warning should be part of mythtv-common
<superm1> and the backup part of mythtv-database
<keescook> superm1: in and out.  (basically, don't have two dashes in a version... things got very confused)
<superm1> keescook, ook.  but it seems like 0.20+fixes and 0.20.1+trunk would be trouble still
<superm1> so it will need to be 0.20.1+trunk
<keescook> I think that's true, but we need to test it.
<superm1> okay well laga still has to work out the offer for backup and the warning when installing them anyhow
<laga> yes
<laga> but before that, i need to run. cya later :)
<superm1> cya laga
<laga> i also gave the svn debs to a friend of mine, so we can get some testing
<foxbuntu_> superm1, so how was the trip early this morning?
<superm1> foxbuntu_, it ended up being a little later than anticipated as i had to run a few errands regarding problems with the appt and making sure cable/internet are set up for next week when i move in
<jumpkick> greetings folks
<jumpkick> I repacked FreeNX for AMD64
<jumpkick> http://www.northern.ca/projects/freenx/
<superm1> jumpkick, you should msg Seveas and have him host it on his mirror :)
<superm1> i just talked to him this morning about it
<superm1> why its not in universe yet
<superm1> and he had said it was because its "crappy code"
<jumpkick> it sort of came from his mirror a long time ago actually...
<superm1> if it requires i332-libs and dbus-x11, why not make them depends?
<superm1> *ia32-libs
<jumpkick> superm1: dbus-x11 has to be recommends because it doesn't exist before Gutsy
<jumpkick> ia32-libs should be depends
<superm1> then this shouldn't be available in feisty
<superm1> if it requires dbus-x11
<superm1> :)
<jumpkick> those debs will install in Dapper+, but dbus-launch got moved to "dbus-x11" for Gutsy
<jumpkick> I have (2 Dapper LTS servers kicking around)
<superm1> what was it in in dapper and edgy?
<hendrixski> superm1, :-( http://cvs.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/7190  I guess that means it won't work with mythtv 0.20
<superm1> dbus-launch
<jumpkick> superm1: just "dbus" I believe
<superm1> hendrixski, unless you contact the maintainer of torrentocracy
<superm1> jumpkick, then make the depends "dbus-x11 | dbus"
<superm1> and it will work on all of them
<jumpkick> right that should do...
<hendrixski> superm1, yeah, and send them a patch to replace inetcomms with httpcomms
<superm1> jumpkick, once PPA goes active, this would be good to put there so you dont need to use your own hosting
<superm1> if i'm at UDS this year, i think i want to bring this up as a topic, getting freenx in
<superm1> see what really needs to be done code cleanup wise
<hendrixski> 'cause that disappeared in version 19... so torrentocracy would have not worked for a long time now
* hendrixski wishes he saw this before wasting time on it
<jumpkick> superm1:if someone with Gutsy already has dbus, will they fetch dbus-x11 if I put it as an or?
<superm1> it will get dbus-x11
<superm1> the statement is evaluated left to right
<jumpkick> ah there's a bug that when fixed will sort it out (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/120089)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120089 in dbus "dbus should depend on dbus-x11" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<superm1> jumpkick, read the bug though, its not going to happen atm
<superm1> do a dbus-x11 | dbus dependency
<jumpkick> yeah done
<jumpkick> just uploaded
<laga> superm1: what is PPA actually?
<superm1> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<laga> thanks
<laga> nifty
<jumpkick> indeed
<superm1> i tried to do a few test builds on to ppa locally, but have been running into dependency issues
<superm1> so there is a bit to work out to make things work properly
<laga> only x86 and x86_64 though
<superm1> well do you know a lot of ppc people?
<superm1> i've had no requests for ppc builds of things
<laga> nope
<superm1> or sparc or hppa or ia64?
<superm1> exactly :)
<laga> hehe
<jumpkick> superm1: did this last night...  don't know if its of interest http://stacktrace.org/index_html/20070806-Building-MythStream-on-Ubuntu
<superm1> jumpkick, isn't that what tgm4883 was working with?
<jumpkick> he was compiling something...  was it AMD64?
<superm1> well once its set up properly as a source package, it can be done as both amd64 and i386
<superm1> it will ideally go into universe then
<jumpkick> that's what Mr. Pollock did...
<superm1> there are a few changes for gutsy though
<superm1> on dependencies
<jumpkick> the resulting packages run fine on Alpha 3...   I streamed "Top of the Pops" from the BBC last night to test it
<jumpkick> I should see if I can find a video source to try
<superm1> awesome :)
<laga> superm1, jumpkick, tgm4883: i'm currently trying to get the menu entries for mythstream into upstream
<superm1> laga, it needs to be approved as a recognized plugin then doesnt it?
<jumpkick> mmm... seems there are no working TV streams atm
<jumpkick> :(
<jumpkick> shoutcast works though
<laga> superm1: *shrug* i think there are other inofficial plugins in there
<superm1> yea once this is packaged up in gutsy/universe, it seems to be a pretty sweet package
<superm1> tgm4883, where did you get with this last night?
<superm1> laga, if nothing else, we can have a local patch for it if they dont do it upstream
<tgm4883> I'm still need to make the dpatch that you talked about
<laga> superm1: sure, but upstream is always better, imho
<superm1> of course :)
<superm1> well tgm4883 no rush, but the deadline for this to be approved for universe is less than 1.5 weeks away (and you need a few days to get MOTU to look it over) :)
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well i should be able to finish it today.  How goes foxbuntu with the other one?
<laga> awesome. netsplit.
<laga> tgm4883: what dpatch?
<superm1> that's why i'm really hoping chad makes it back in, i'm going to put a lot of effort towards getting the control centre going this next week
<superm1> and hoping for the best
<tgm4883> once he does that, he should look at mythwebrss
<superm1> laga, a few things dont pass linda/lintian on the package
<superm1> so he needs to get them fixed and then let andrew know about them
<tgm4883> doesn't do much for me, but if you had your backend to search for keywords then it could help
<tgm4883> same type of thing as mythappletrailers i think
<tgm4883> ^^^ foxbuntu foxbuntu_ foxbuntu___
<superm1> talk about too many logins.  i thought i got bad sometimes ;)
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> he should set it up like mine
<tgm4883> a little more descriptive (_laptop) and even if im on tgm4883_laptop i still get notification for tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> oh, superm1 I just remembered something.  Just FYI, the emails that you sent me were coming through with an invalid signature I think
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, really...
<superm1> that's not good
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you can shoot me another one just to be sure
<tgm4883_laptop> as im remembering this from memory
<superm1> well only my email sent from t-bird (when i'm at home) gets signed
<superm1> so it will have to wait
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<jumpkick> what is creating the light background color in mythbuntu (i.e. displayed between gdm and mythfrontend)?
<jumpkick> I need to make it black
<jumpkick> it bleeds into the bottom of my screen
<laga_> tgm4883_laptop, superm1: juski commited the necessary menu changes for mythstream to trunk. -fixes will follow tomorrow
<superm1> jumpkick, it appears to be a setting in gdm-cdd.conf that wasn't overriding right
<tgm4883> sweet
<superm1> laga_, great, then i'll sync ot the new version tomorrow
<tgm4883> laga_, was I supposed to be doing something to mythstream for that?
<superm1> tgm4883, it prevents you having to modify the menus
<tgm4883> ah
<laga_> tgm4883: it was you who packaged mythstream, right?
<superm1> just fix those linda lintian things and copyright
<tgm4883> yep
<laga_> i think he missed a change, though
<laga_> well
<laga_> that'll get taken care of later
<superm1> tgm4883, do you have your GPG/PGP key on LP?
<DaveMorris> hmm, I've had 50+ hits via search engines for mythbuntu in the last 2 days
<DaveMorris> its taken off since the site died
<superm1> man.... imbrandon needs to get things taken care of
<superm1> he mailed me back yesterday and said that he is moving everything to another Datacentre
<DaveMorris> whats wrong with the current data center then?
<superm1> so still imbrandon.com, mythbuntu.org, ubuntuwire.com, ubuntustudio.org, and seveas.imbrandon.com are all down
<superm1> he didn't say in detail
<superm1> the email was a line or two, only
<DaveMorris> is the whole data center down then?
<superm1> it would seem so
<superm1> he got imbrandon.com back up enough to show a phpinfo() and a small notice
<superm1> Sorry for the delay folks, all will be explained in detail soon but I'm working on getting service restored to normal right now. Updates here ASAP
<DaveMorris> that seems like a screw up then
<superm1> he said in his mail he is 'taking steps to prevent this from happening in the future' as well
<superm1> so i'm quite mixed as to what to think
<DaveMorris> yeah, I can grab a weekely snapshot of the site for remote backups if you want, but I don't have the bandwidth to host it
<superm1> well i really hope there is no data loss here
<superm1> i dont have that theme backed up
<DaveMorris> I didn#'t mean the screwup been his fault, but if the whole data center went out
<superm1> but yea that would be a good idea
<superm1> remote backups never hurt
<DaveMorris> as I've already got a machine which runs backup scripts and pulls down stuff onto its 750GB raid5 array
<DaveMorris> 432GB free still, you'll just need to give me a ssh account on the machine so I can use a key, then I'll just do an scp of it all :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, as soon as its back up i'll do that
<superm1> there are only certain things that would need backed up
<DaveMorris> yeah I won't do the iso's :)
<superm1> also dont need the whole file system
<DaveMorris> of course
<superm1> likely just a package list, all of /etc, /var/www, and the database
<superm1> everything else is in bzr
<DaveMorris> superm1:  I've got a winxp program for loading firmware onto a device via usb.  You think it'll work under wine?
<superm1> doubtful
<superm1> but worth a shot
<DaveMorris> yeah I can't seem to work out how to load the firmware myself
<DaveMorris> I've reverse enginnered the rest of the device
<superm1> what you'll need to do is use a usb snooping app
<superm1> and capture the usb traffic in windows
<DaveMorris> yeah thats what I've done, but if I re-run the traffic it dosen't work
<superm1> hm that's odd
<DaveMorris> as thats how I worked out the protocol it uses
<superm1> can you snoop the responses the device spits out?
<superm1> in linux?
<DaveMorris> prob but I've not found anything to do it for me
<tgm4883> superm1, yea my keys on launchpad
<superm1> tgm4883, are you part of the group contributers to ubuntu universe?
<tgm4883> dont think so
<superm1> add yourself
<superm1> you need to be in order to submit this to revu
<superm1> ubuntu-universe-contributors i think is the group
<tgm4883> joined
<superm1> okay now join #ubuntu-motu, and you'll have to request someone to sync the revu keyring
<foxbuntu> YAY finally @ Home!!
<foxbuntu> so superm1 you got some time tonight to help walk me through this packaging stuff
<foxbuntu> ?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i can try to work with you a bit on it
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> just let me know when
<superm1> whether that is helpful is another story :)
<foxbuntu> well, I think I figured out the cron stuff...although the way you were showing me is different than the way I found it documented
<superm1> tgm4883, while your waiting, do you have the rest of the package all ready to go now regarding that dpatch and such
<tgm4883> fixing it up right now
<tgm4883> dpatch-edit-patch?
<superm1> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> not found
<superm1> install dpatch then
<superm1> also the package is now going to build depend on dpatch
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm sure there are multiple ways to do cron jobs
<foxbuntu> superm1, i figured that as well
<superm1> refer to the debian new maintainers guide for the official best way to do it
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> awesome my mythbox is locked tight as a rock tonight
<tgm4883> ok, trying this from the root of the directory, is that the root of the directory that contains debian/ or is it the directory that contains my .dsc and debs
<tgm4883> the first doesn't do anything for me
<superm1> root directory that contains debian
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<superm1> dpatch-edit-patch NUMBER_PATCH_NAME.dpatch
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> is the way you do it
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> so ex could be dpatch-edit-patch 01_my_super_cool_patch.dpatch
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-07
<tgm4883> dpatch-edit-patch 01_executable_scripts.dpatch
<superm1> right
<superm1> that should pull open a patch editing sesion
<superm1> session
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32852/
<superm1> include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<superm1> add that to your debian/rules
<superm1> near the top
<tgm4883> arg
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883> aparently im missing a seperator at the line i just added
<foxbuntu> superm1, in my debian/rules file do I need to add an include to debian/install ?
<superm1> not in cdbs no
<foxbuntu> it just always looks there?
<tgm4883> whats a missing seperator in rules?
<superm1> cdbs will figure it out as long as you have that debhelper include in debian/rules
<foxbuntu> ok...so what actually needs to be in the rules file?
<superm1> tgm4883, likely poor tabbing / spacing
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> foxbuntu, in cdbs the include for debhelper.mk
<superm1> and that is it
<tgm4883> oh f me
<foxbuntu> brb
* tgm4883 feels stupid
* tgm4883 added /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make instead of include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<tgm4883> works much better now
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> can i chmod +x  *.dl?
<tgm4883> i mean .pl
<tgm4883> *.pl
<superm1> you should be able to
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> ok, all is now executable
<tgm4883> is there a special way to exit this patch editing env?
<superm1> exit
<superm1> that's it
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883> ok, didn't make the debian/patches/00list yet, am I ok with the default?
<tgm4883> pts.dpatch
<tgm4883> dpatch-edit-patch: Warning: debian/patches/00template not exist, using hardcoded default.
<tgm4883> dpatch-edit-patch: /home/thomas/packages/mythstream_0.17_2/mythstream-0.17.2/debian/patches/01_executable_scripts.dpatch created.
<superm1> you need to make 00list yourself
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i dont need to be in the patch env do i?
<superm1> nope
<foxbuntu> superm1,
<foxbuntu> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<foxbuntu> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<foxbuntu> thats it right?
<superm1> yes
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> which guide did you say to look into from cron?
<superm1> debian new maintainers guide
<tgm4883> ok, about to compile again, any thoughts on the last error E: mythstream: no-copyright-file
<superm1> do a -i with linda/lintian
<superm1> and it will tell you wahts up
<tgm4883> E: mythstream; Package does not contain a copyright file.
<tgm4883>  The package does not have a copyright file, which is a violation of a
<tgm4883>  Policy.
<tgm4883> but it does have /debian/copyright
<tgm4883> this was on the .deb
<superm1> ook.  wll dont worry atm about it
<superm1> it can be sorted out after everything else is cake
<tgm4883> ugh, bad week for servers
<tgm4883> doc.ubuntu.com is down
<tgm4883> which is my cheat sheet for packaging
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok I got the cron job setup according to that guide
<foxbuntu> now what do i need to do to package it?
<superm1> that should be discussed in the debian new maintainers guide
<superm1> its basically dropping it in debian/cron.FREQUENCY
<foxbuntu> well they said to drop the cron job in as a file cron.d.ex
<foxbuntu> and then the syntax that I was using inside the file
<superm1> well follow what they are saying then
<foxbuntu> ok
<tgm4883> superm1, /dev/video0  /dev/video24  /dev/video32, think one of those is the tuner on a pvr-150?
<superm1> the only cron job i've ever dealt with in a package was in mythtv, so i dont know much more than what you will find reading
<superm1> tgm4883, video0 is
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> all those showing up means that its working
<tgm4883> then im stumped
<superm1> that same thread as earlier?
<tgm4883> everything looks like it should be working
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> can you link it again
<superm1> i'll reread it
<tgm4883> let me finish this up here, i have no more errors with linda or lintian on the .dsc
<foxbuntu> superm1, what do i need to do next then...I have all my debian/files in place (copyright, install, rules, control, changelog) and the root of the package contains the script
<foxbuntu> (oh and the debian/cron.d.ex
<superm1> well you can try to do a debuild -S
<superm1> and check linda / lintian on the dsc
<foxbuntu> do I need to get a gpg key first?
<superm1> not necessarily, you can do a -us -uc to do it without signing
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> for now and rebuild it with signing if it works?
<superm1> your going to be rebuilding it a lot either way
<tgm4883> i think i figured out why it wasn't signing for me yesterday
<tgm4883> i have 2 keys (1 active and 1 deactivated)
<tgm4883> ok, ran this "sudo pbuilder build mythstream_0.17.2-2ubuntu1.dsc" and now I cant find my .deb and its not in /var/chroot/var/cache/pbuilder/result
<superm1> well did it generate correctly?
<superm1> did you look at the log?
<tgm4883> uh, do i need a .pbuilderrc
<superm1> mind show up /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<superm1> no /var/chroot/var/cache/pbuilder/result
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> i see it now
<tgm4883> in my control file, wasn't i suppose to you
<tgm4883> you know, if I stopped making dumb mistakes
<tgm4883> this would go soooooo much faster
<tgm4883> anyone want to tell me whats wrong with this line
<tgm4883> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, libfreetype6-dev, libfontconfig1, libpng12-dev, libx11-dev, libmyth-dev, fftw-dev, build-depends, dpatch
<superm1> it needs to be one line
<superm1> not two if its two
<tgm4883> it is one
<superm1> and what is build-depends?
<tgm4883> ahh
<tgm4883> there it is
<tgm4883_laptop> add dpatch to the build-depends != add build-depends to build-depends
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> see, dumb mistakes
<tgm4883> i read what you said yesterday wrong
<superm1> well this is why packaging is an art :) getting over little things
<tgm4883> superm1, was i right about the 2 keys thing?
<superm1> tgm4883, possibly, also you might want to check to make sure that your name matches up exactly on the key as it does in the debian/changelog
<tgm4883> oh and this may sound like a dumb question, but is a motu the same as a revu admin?
<tgm4883> like keescook?
<keescook> tgm4883: I don't think motu == revu admin.  (i.e. I had to ask for access to be a revu admin)
<superm1> No
<superm1> keescook, are you a revu admin?
<tgm4883> cause im confused, went to #ubuntu-motu to ask to sync the revu keyring and the said i have to find a revu admin
<superm1> yea a revu admin needs to sync the keyring, or if you dont find one within the day, there is a daily cron job
<superm1> i dont know what time it happens at though
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> superm1, in the changelog, do I need to put Thomas Mashos <thomas@weilandhomes.com>
<tgm4883> or this
<tgm4883> Thomas Mashos (Mythbuntu) <thomas@weilandhomes.com>
<tgm4883> from my openGPG key
<superm1> The first one
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> assuming our gpg key is like that
<tgm4883> thats what it is
<foxbuntu> superm1, lintian shows a successful run now
<superm1> the text needs to match up perfectly
<keescook> superm1: oh, "admin", no, just a revuer
<superm1> ook
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> something went wrong between the .dsc and the .deb
<tgm4883> i have all the errors about scripts being non executable again
<superm1> hm.  can dpatch not handle attributes of files?
<superm1> okay alternate solution -
<superm1> get rid of the patch, and do this in debian/rules
<tgm4883> remove the dpatch from build-depends and remove debian/patch?
<superm1> well dpatch appears to not be able to handle it
<superm1> so its the only solution i forsee
<tgm4883> just making sure im understanding right
<tgm4883> after the build-depends debockle
<tgm4883> i dont think i have ever used the word debockle before
<tgm4883> also i can take out include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<superm1> ya
<superm1> so now before the line in debian/rules that installs the file
<superm1> er files,
<superm1> you'll want to find a way to chmod +x all the perl files
<tgm4883> not too familiar with the rules (and the guides down) is that the "install:" section or the "build arch dependant" section
<superm1> well you can use either section
<superm1> just before the dh_install commands is all that matters
<superm1> probably make more sense in the build arch dependent section
<tgm4883> would i be correct in assuming that a command I entered in rules would run from that level (ie.  i would need to chmod +x -R ../parsers/*.pl
<tgm4883> or am i not allowed to do that at all
<superm1> it runs from the root of the directory
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> so depending on where you put it decides whether it will be parsers/*.pl
<tgm4883> so i need to change that to just parsers/*.pl
<superm1> or debian/tmp/package_name/usr/blah/*.pl
<superm1> try running debuild outside the pbuilder
<superm1> and you'll see a little better what the structure is
<superm1> and understand where you should put it and such
<tgm4883> debuild or just build
<tgm4883> sudo pbuilder build mythstream_0.17.2-2ubuntu1.dsc
<tgm4883> is what i have been doing
<superm1> right, i'm saying do it outside of pbuilder
<superm1> so you can see it before it is cleaned up
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> just wanted to see if I should be doing sudo debuild mythstream_0.17.2-2ubuntu1.dsc
<superm1> no sudo
<superm1> debuild can run as normal user
<tgm4883> but yes debuild and not just build
<superm1> yes
<superm1> you need the devscripts package if it doesnt tell you
<tgm4883> yea it gives me an error when i run it about cant find readable debian/changelog
<superm1> are you running it from the root of the directory?
<superm1> root of the build directory
<tgm4883> which is true, because from where im running it is /mythstream/debian/changelog
<tgm4883> but if i try to run it from the root of the directory, that is not where the .dsc is
<superm1> right, you dont use the dsc when you do debuild
<superm1> debuild
<tgm4883> this is what I run from the root dir
<tgm4883> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -k60F792C5
<superm1> right
<superm1> well you can do the same thing with debuild
<superm1> its a wrapper for dpkg-buildpackage
<tgm4883> so debuild -S -r.......
<superm1> just debuild
<superm1> it will do the signing and such for you then
<tgm4883> says i dont have all build dependencies
<superm1> right, well if you do this outside pbuilder, you'll have to install them temporarily
<tgm4883> ok, so i'll do that then
<tgm4883> im thinking it's in the wrong place superm1
<superm1> the chmod +x ?
<tgm4883> err, maybe not
<tgm4883> i was looking at the wrong thing
<superm1> - this is why i said to do it this way, you'll see exactly where all the perl scripts are, and you can then make sure its put in the right place
<tgm4883> still pretty confused what im looking at though
<superm1> first package of course :)
<tgm4883> cp -f "../parsers/operacast.pl" "/home/thomas/packages/mythstream_0.17_2/mythstream-0.17.2/debian/mythstream/usr/share/mythtv/mythstream/parsers/"
<tgm4883> so thats copying the script
<superm1> okay so what you will be needint to do then is a chmod +x debian/mythstream/usr/share/mythtv/mythstream/parsers/*.pl
<superm1> right after the copy
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so the chmod is in the right place
<tgm4883> just wrong command
<tgm4883> is that debian/mythstream/usr/share/mythtv/mythstream/parsers/*.pl the install place then?
<superm1> from what you posted, it looks like that is the case
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> that makes so much sense now
<superm1> yea, that's why i like to do a run outside of pbuilder for a sanity check sometimes
<tgm4883> err, can you undo the debuild?
<tgm4883> i now have the mythstream dir in my debian dir
<superm1> if you redo debuild -S
<superm1> that will rn debian/rules clean
<superm1> or you can do debian/rules clean :)
<tgm4883> also just want to make sure this is ok
<tgm4883> warning, `debian/mythstream/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field `Original-Maintainer'
<superm1> that's ok
<foxbuntu> artwork anyone?
<foxbuntu> :p
<tgm4883> :(
* tgm4883 grumbles
<superm1> tgm4883, still no?
* tgm4883 actually said Oh come on!
<tgm4883> out loud
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> still didn't make them executible
* tgm4883 is talking to the directory, coaxing it to work right
<superm1> tgm4883, post it up really quick
<superm1> let me see
<foxbuntu> superm1, not many people jumping right into the extra work of the artwork request
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> foxbuntu, well also people may not be around on IRC atm
<superm1> you might have more luck on the artwork mailing list
<foxbuntu> could be
<tgm4883> you want the rules or the output from packaging
<superm1> both
<foxbuntu> ok...I will mail them later
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> is there a nice log file for this
<tgm4883> for pbulider i mean
<superm1> it doesnt make a log  unless you tell it to or use tee
<tgm4883> thats ok, i'll just type the whole thing from memory
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32863/
<tgm4883> thats from as far back as i can go in my terminal
<tgm4883> i can do it again and make a log if needed
<superm1> no hat's good
<superm1> hm that looks correct
<laga_> re
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32864/
<tgm4883> rules^^^
<superm1> can you post the whole package in a tgz again
<superm1> and i'll do a local run and see
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> http://linux.weilandhomes.com
* tgm4883 wonders how people survived without ftp and web servers
<tgm4883> silly cavemen
<laga_> i can survive without ftp pretty well
<tgm4883> wow 21in crt on craigslist for $10
<tgm4883> well thats cause your laga_
<tgm4883> ;)
<foxbuntu> I've decided to open up a torrent site...who would like to join?
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> i dont think many people are going to want my non working packages foxbuntu
<superm1> tgm4883, the weird thing is that they are indeed executable after install
<foxbuntu> ...I am just wishing I was making the money The Pirate Bay torrent site is
<superm1> this is really odd
<tgm4883> yea?
<tgm4883> i have a foolproof way of making money foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> oh yeah?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> just send me 3 easy payments of 39.95 + S&H and I will send you the guide
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> but really
<tgm4883> i have this friend
<tgm4883> he's from Nigeria
<foxbuntu> lmao
<superm1> okay well i'm gonna queue one more build, and run home
<tgm4883> he just needs some help
<superm1> i'll be back in a bit
<foxbuntu> some help huh?
<tgm4883> really, its true
<foxbuntu> like I send me 1000 bucks and I get $1Mil back right?
<tgm4883> laga_ knows him too
<foxbuntu> send him*
<laga_> yeah
<tgm4883> no, thats a rip off
<tgm4883> its 2 Mil
<foxbuntu> lmao
* tgm4883 's head hurts
<tgm4883> packaging hurts my brain
<foxbuntu> you know how much money the Pirate Bay website makes each year?
<tgm4883> ?
<foxbuntu> $9 Million
<foxbuntu> on advertising
<tgm4883> oh thats nothing, heres what you do.  Put your name on the top of this list, then send it to 5 people and have them send you $1 and move your name down the list....
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I think you read too much of your spam
* tgm4883 thinks spam is tasty
<laga_> s/read/write/
<tgm4883> btw, i just copyrighted the letter e, so that will be $.25 every time you use it
<tgm4883> retroactively
<foxbuntu> lmao
<laga_> pwn3d
<foxbuntu> 3at it
<foxbuntu> i can just us3 3 inst3ad....lik3 th3 linux v3rsion
<foxbuntu> fr33
<foxbuntu> :P
<laga_> y3ah
<laga_> it's fr33
<laga_> f33ls as good as using the "nv" driv3r instead of "nvidia"
<laga_> hey', it's fr33
<foxbuntu> laga_, fr33 is gr3at
<foxbuntu> although the nv driver does blow
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga_> :)
<tgm4883> nooooooo
<tgm4883> my plan is foiled
<tgm4883> i new i should have copyrighted x instead
<laga_> debconf (developer): starting debian/mythtv-database.preinst configure
<laga_> debconf (developer): <-- INPUT high mythtv/backup_db
<laga_> debconf (developer): --> 10 "mythtv/backup_db" doesn't exist
<laga_> dear debconf, please stop lying. kthx.
<foxbuntu> YAY! a recruit for the artwork on the new MythTV Theme
<laga_> mythtv theme?
<foxbuntu> yea...I started working on a Mythbuntu MythTV Theme
<tgm4883> is the new recruit from Nigeria?
<laga_> foxbuntu: you could also ask juski for some hints.. although he might devour your soul
<laga_> it happens
* laga_ makes mental note to apologize to juski for being mean
<foxbuntu> this guy is good
<foxbuntu> holy crap
<foxbuntu> check out his samples
<foxbuntu> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/
<laga_> nice.
<laga_> 3:30 am again. darn
<laga_> i like troy's gdm theme
<laga_> i've got a new wallpaper, i guess :)
<foxbuntu> laga_, troy_s is the guy that will be helping us out with the artwork
<foxbuntu> (just an fyi)
<laga_> yeah
<laga_> i understood as much
<laga_> looks good :)
<foxbuntu> sure does
<tgm4883> looks very good
<tgm4883> my gf saw that and said wow, I told her she couldn't have it cause she has windows
<foxbuntu> lmao
<tgm4883> no soup for you
<foxbuntu> I love that..
<foxbuntu> can't have a desktop wallpaper because you have windows
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, thats awesome
<tgm4883> thats right
<tgm4883> thats what she gets for saying i cant have ice cream
<superm1> tgm4883, u there?
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> i determined the cause of your two lintian errors
<superm1> okay first of all, you need a dh_installdocs ins binary-arch
<foxbuntu> superm1, I found a great resource to help with artwork
<superm1> you can also clear out any of those commented lines there
<superm1> as for the executable permissions
<superm1> right before the $(MAKE) INSTALL_ROOT.......
<superm1> i put this:
<superm1>         find $(CURDIR) -name *.pl | xargs chmod +x
<tgm4883> wait, you weren't driving while coding were you?
<superm1> haha no
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> who builds your disks for you?
<tgm4883> superm1 does
<superm1> i live like 5 min from work, and thought about it on the way back and double check
<superm1> *cheked
<superm1> *checked
<tgm4883> didn't you tell me to take out dh_installdocs?
<superm1> i think i told you to take the README out of debian/docs
<laga_> ah, i just got it. our new theme guy (being troy_s) is actually in this channel
<foxbuntu> there ya go
<superm1> okay what'd you say foxbuntu ?
<superm1> ah hi troy_s you going to be helping with artwork ?
<foxbuntu> he's no around now
<foxbuntu> was leaving or something
<foxbuntu> superm1, here is a sample of his work though http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/
<foxbuntu> hes pretty good
<foxbuntu> and hes doing artwork for Fluxbuntu right now
<superm1> ah very good, and he does them in svg
<superm1> not gonna argue there
<foxbuntu> hes gonna help with all the artwork
<superm1> wonderful
<superm1> what's his LP id?
<superm1> i'll add him on LP
<foxbuntu> um not sure
<laga_> superm1: how ya like http://laga.ath.cx/pics/
<superm1> laga_, tis empty
<laga_> superm1: um, wait a second.
<laga_> yeah
<superm1> haha
<laga_> :(
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> laga_, does ctrl C really work there?
<superm1> and what happens if its a GNOME or KDE frontend for debconf?
<superm1> and for the DB one, i'd say change the text "It can usually......" to "It can be found in "   There is no reason that it should be found anywhere else, that isn't configurable is it?
<superm1> but provided that works right, looks just as expected
<superm1> great :)
<foxbuntu> superm1, troy_s's LP is: troy-sobotka
<laga_> superm1: it is configurable in /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database
<laga_> superm1: which will also break if the database name is not mythconverg
<laga_> superm1: what do you suggest instead of CTRL-C? i guess i could use debconf to ask a question
<superm1> laga_, oh i didn't realize it was easily changable.  that text sounds good.  for now i say dont worry about the fact that the DB can be named something different.  that can be fixed in the future.  it probably affects more areas too
<superm1> well i was thinking a debconf yes/no question
<superm1> and if no is selected, abort package install
<laga_> ok, will do the debconf yes/no thingy. after a good night of sleep.
<superm1> yea, dont normally see you on this late :)
<laga_> i wish there was an easy way of detecting if the DB was properly initialized already.. well, if there's nothing in there, it's not worth backing up
<laga_> superm1: i go to bed around 5-6am at the moment
<laga_> ;)
<laga_> g'night
<superm1> night laga_
<superm1> laga_, even if there is nothing in there, its okay to back up anyhow
<superm1> speak tomorrow though
<superm1> seriously what is with the internet going down this week.  all of imbrandon's sites, wiki.ubuntu.com, launchpad, and now the chicago loco team pages
<superm1> what's next....
<tgm4883> superm1, when you added find $(CURDIR) -name *.pl | xargs chmod +x did you remove chmod +x -R debian/mythstream/usr/share/mythtv/mythstream/parsers/*.pl from build-arch
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> ok
* tgm4883 tears up
<tgm4883> it so beautiful
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> no errors from lintian or linda
<superm1> okay so now does this work in myth?
<superm1> have you tried it ?
<tgm4883> haven't tried it yet
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> you have the 386 deb of it?
<superm1> built for gutsy
<superm1> not for feisty
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> i have a mythbuntu i386 vm, but no amd64 vm
<superm1> well the other thing though too
<superm1> if this is going to work correctly, it needs the menu entry added manually for now
<superm1> until that's introduced in the packages
<tgm4883> righ
<tgm4883> t
<tgm4883> isn't that happening today or tomarrow though?
<superm1> tomorrow in -fixes, but that will still need to be packaged and such
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> well once REVU comes back to life tomorrow you can submit it there
<tgm4883> hmm, vmware-player doesn't like my amd64 mythbuntu iso
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Do you think you could send me what art and design work has been done thus far before I can figure out if I can contribute on any level?
<foxbuntu> troy_s, sure...let me get some stuff together
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I just sent it off
<troy_s> thank you
<foxbuntu> troy_s, we are open to alot of things, I was actually considering lightening up the whole overall theme so if there is something else you would like to try out we would be more than open to looking at and possibly changing theme directions
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Absolutely.  I need to get my sea legs first of course.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, np, I understand just wanted to let you know we are open to ideas
<foxbuntu> epically from someone with real art talent :)
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well I don't know where we are going to find someone like that, but I'll be on the lookout.
<foxbuntu> haha
<foxbuntu> ok...well someone with more art talent than us
<foxbuntu> which speaking on my own behalf that would be like a 4th grader
<foxbuntu> so you are way above my skill level there...
<foxbuntu> troy_s, superm1 is the project lead for this one as well
<foxbuntu> and he is even less art capable than myself :P
<foxbuntu> hey superm1 get this
<superm1> what?
<foxbuntu> I might have a Ubuntu Server deployment in the near future
<foxbuntu> for a corp client
<superm1> that's great to hear :)
<foxbuntu> yea...I was excited to hear I finally get to drop a Linux server instead of all this Windows crap
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> the fluxbuntu is a Fluxbox instead of GNOME/KDE
<foxbuntu> got it
<foxbuntu> superm1, gonna have to go out and get a Trademark now, lol
<foxbuntu> superm1,  you there?
<superm1> yea just working on ubiquity patch
<foxbuntu> check out this logo...it rocks
<foxbuntu> http://ubuntu-lat.org/
<superm1> yea that does look pretty nice
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> goggle adds a new one
<foxbuntu> check this out
<foxbuntu> http://www.google.com/interstitial?url=http://svnhopper.net/
<foxbuntu> superm1, I might get a free trip to the UK in Sept.
<superm1> foxbuntu, what for?
<foxbuntu> work
<foxbuntu> I might be able to go to a training that they are having
<foxbuntu> and it happens to be in the UK
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> i see
<superm1> cool
<foxbuntu> yeah...I hope it works out
<troy_s> that ubuntu font is absolutely awful for anything outside of the letters u-b-u-n-t-u strung together.
<troy_s> many folks are using it as though it is 'official' but it is just the wrong approach.
<foxbuntu> troy_s, what do you suggest?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Anything but.
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> foxbuntu: It really is a godawfully designed font.
<foxbuntu> well go ahead with anything you think looks good
<foxbuntu> I doubt you will meet much if any resistance with your ideas
<troy_s> foxbuntu: As an aside, I find it interesting from a design perspective if the various branches/remixes would consider the fact that they _aren't_ ubuntu.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: what is the official title of this project as it would appear out in the wild?
<troy_s> mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> yes
<troy_s> my gut feeling when I saw the little television you shipped me was that you could do a pretty amazing presentation in a sort of sixties pastiche.
<troy_s> during the heydey of the advent of colour.
<foxbuntu> thats kinda what I was thinking too
<foxbuntu> but I don't have the skills to make that happen
<foxbuntu> its sounds great though
<foxbuntu> kinda retro
<troy_s> it could be quite funny...
<troy_s> exactly.
<troy_s> what default theme or what have you are you shipping for the myth end of things?
<troy_s> or is that all part of the presentation of mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> well ...surf over to www.mythbuntu.org there are alot of detailed screenshots of it as it is right now
<foxbuntu> oops
<troy_s> LOL http://www.tvhistory.tv/1960-Philco-Brochure1.JPG
<foxbuntu> I bet the server still didn't get fixed
<foxbuntu> that rocks
<troy_s> is it on imbrandon's datacenter?
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> sure is
<troy_s> yeah no go.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Something with a pastiche feel might be horribly cool.
<foxbuntu> but the 1600x1200 is the one I scaled the desktop and the main theme around
<troy_s> foxbuntu: And better still, it goes away from that horribly dated and nasty reflection glossy wet floor nightmare that is far too prevalent in our community.
<foxbuntu> its pretty dark right now...but I actually would prefer to brighten it up
<foxbuntu> I would agree...I really like retro
<troy_s> foxbuntu: I really think it could work well.
<foxbuntu> go for it
<foxbuntu> I say
<foxbuntu> I am ver decisive
<foxbuntu> very*
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Well its a toughie as I say at the moment.  I really need to finish up my prior commitements.
<troy_s> commitments even.
<foxbuntu> not an issue
<troy_s> But I'll be attempting what I can when I can.  I also need to see where you guys are at.
<troy_s> but that will take blasted imbrandon to get his stuffs back up.
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> indeecd
<foxbuntu> indeed*
<foxbuntu> troy_s, I have to assume you are across the pond from me
<foxbuntu> :)
<troy_s> Canada, Pacific.
<foxbuntu> really
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I really had you put as a Brit
<foxbuntu> lol
<troy_s> On the retro stuffs, this fellows site is simply jaw dropping.  Amazing design and quite a good selection of tidbits.
<troy_s> http://www.fontdiner.com/
<foxbuntu> oh that font on the second page that Specials is writen in would be hot for the logo
<superm1> troy_s, do you know any more than the rest of us regarding what happened to imbrandon's DC?
<superm1> beyond what's on the top of imbrandon.com?
<troy_s> superm1: Well he also hosts UbuntuStudio's bits.
<superm1> right
<superm1> and ubuntu wire
<troy_s> superm1: And it seems that he hasn't been around in a while.
<troy_s> superm1: As an aside, you are aware that joejaxx is building an autobuild server for ubuntu disk building?
<superm1> well i talked to him friday evening, and he was aware of the issues and working on them
<troy_s> superm1: He is the Fluxbuntu fellow, but he also builds disks for about 5 other projects.  You might want to get in touch with him.
<superm1> troy_s, i wasn't aware of this: but our build is much different than the other derivatives
<superm1> i've talked to him a bit about how the build process works for others
<superm1> and it didn't fit well with what we do
<superm1> troy_s, are you referring to reconstructor ?
<superm1> or is it something different
<troy_s> superm1: He is just in the process of finishing up the configs, so if you were to explain the nature of your build process, he might be able to get a custom set of bits in place for you.
<foxbuntu> superm1, what do you think about Mythbuntu going Retro?
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm completely indifferent on artwork.
<foxbuntu> i figured
<foxbuntu> but wanted to ask
<foxbuntu> I know for you its all under the hood and who cares about the rest
<foxbuntu> :)
<superm1> if it looks good i wouldn't argue it
<superm1> but i would like to hope the defaults are something that lots of people would generally like
<superm1> so not too extreme
<foxbuntu> it would look awesome...I think and agree with troy_s
<troy_s> There are many world class designers who would stake a very large chunk of their reputation on suggesting that successful design does not aim for middle grounds.  It tries to clearly and specifically speak with a given chosen audience and communicate a very clear message.
<troy_s> One thing that Ubuntu still has yet to learn.
<troy_s> Okie.  Night.
<foxbuntu> sounds good talk to you alter troy_s
<foxbuntu> night
<superm1> night  troy_s
<foxbuntu> crap
<foxbuntu> its gonna rain again...
<foxbuntu> my truck windows are down...
<foxbuntu> damn it
<foxbuntu> brb
<foxbuntu> man, it just is storming like crzy again
<foxbuntu> superm1, you still there?
<superm1> only for a few moments
<superm1> i'm gonna hit the sack soon
<foxbuntu> well have you ever had to import and trust a SSL cacert in ubuntu?
<superm1> I don't think so
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> stupid thing
<foxbuntu> anyways
<foxbuntu> night
<foxbuntu> catch you later
<laga_> re
<Cornell> mmm... last link in topic... for troubleshooting... the closing quote is part of the link...  someone might want to put a space after the link...  However... the topic does answer my question...
<laga_> ;)
<Cornell> Though, when I install... I'll be back
<Cornell> (forewarned is forearmed)
<Cornell> ;-)
<Cornell> mmm... two 7.10 iso's July, and August.  Opinions as to which I should start with?  (I've got ubuntu on my workstations and knoppmyth on my mythbox, that's now dead after a failed upgrade)
<laga_> the latest?
<Rimers> was just about to say the same
<Cornell> August is ok?
<laga_> i'd think so
<Rimers> im running it here and it seems fine
<Cornell> Cool
<Cornell> Thanks
<Cornell> I'm downloading it now, and will burn it... later... and install, probably later still
* laga_ downloads latest mythbuntu as well
* Cornell still has to fix his samsung widescreen on Feisty
* Rimers is considering adding a disk to his lvm2 setup
<Rimers> damn it, i just succeded in trashing my mythtv or sql setup, i cant get it to connect any more :S
<laga_> well
<laga_> no lvm2 for you then ;)
<laga_> Rimers: what does /var/log/mysql* say?
<Rimers> hmm quess not
<Rimers> hmm nothing realy :S nothing to note in the logs :S
<laga_> superm1: hey, why does the user need to enter a password to create mythconverg? couldn't this be done using /etc/mysql/debian.cnf?
<laga_> Rimers: what's broken, btw?
<Rimers> guess it must have crashed, trying to restart sql service
<Rimers> think its the sql server that either crashed or went bad
<Rimers> hmm mysql service is running, i can logon a query manualy
<Rimers> ill be back in a bit have to restart my login here :S
<laga_> superm1: http://cvs.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14154
<superm1> cool laga_
<superm1> okay i'll have to do a new upstream version with that
<laga_> g'morning ;()
<superm1> morning
<laga_> i'm installing alpha 3 as we speak
<superm1> laga_, as for needing a pw to create mythconverg, are you meaning creating it using debian-sys-maintainer?
<laga_> yes
<superm1> in order to use that account you have to stop mysql
<superm1> I had thought?
<laga_> um
<laga_> why do we use that account to backup mythconverg in /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database then?
<laga_> how would i use a mysql account if mysql was stopped, actually? ;)
<superm1> hm interesting predicament
<superm1> well the issue is if you have a remote mysql server
<superm1> you won't have debian-sys-maintainer
<laga_> hum, right
<laga_> if the mysql server is remote, is /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database installed anyways?
<superm1> good point
<superm1> it is
<laga_> something's fishy about mythtv-database, i knew it. ;)
<superm1> well a lot more than something :)
<laga_> we could use debian-sys-maintainer if the DB was local
<laga_> if you want a remote mysql server (e.g. not on your master backend), your setup classifies as "advanced" imho
<superm1> it does your right
<laga_> want me to add such a feature then?
<laga_> that'll need some testing and some more thought, though
<superm1> yes that would absolve issues of needing a root password
<superm1> of course
<laga_> user needs to be told they only need *one* database
<superm1> well just default to the DB name of mythconverg
<superm1> and only if they dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1> do you need to ask for a different one
<laga_> well, i meant "only one mysql on their network"
<laga_> s/mysql/mysqld/
<superm1> well there is an issue here then
<superm1> what depends on mysql?
<superm1> er mysql-server
<superm1> because currently the 'mythtv' package and the 'mythtv-backend-master' do
<laga_> right. mythtv-database does *not*
<laga_> there is no problem, though
<laga_> if the user does not install mythtv-backend-master, we can assume they want a remote myseld
<laga_> or set it up themselves
<superm1> so your saying to put it in the mythtv-database postinst still though
<laga_> hum
* laga_ scratches head
<superm1> hm i just tried to do a new checkout
<superm1> and ti didn't show up with those changes
<laga_> it should!
<laga_> um
<laga_> of what?
<laga_> mythtv fixes?
<superm1> i did fix 14154
<superm1> well let me try again later on
<superm1> i've gotta get into work
<laga_> have a nice day
<laga_> i need to reset/purge a debconf question from the database in a postrm. anyone know how to do that?
<laga_> hum. even when i choose to abort install of the svn trunk packages using exit 1 in mythtv-common.preinst, it kinda leaves apt/dpkg in an inconsistent state.
<laga_> because i cannot remove those packages without removing half of the system....
<laga_> i wish the mythbuntu mirrors were not down
<laga_> apt-get update takes a bit that way
<Rimers> hmm this is starting to give me a headacke :S
<Rimers> i cant get my backend or frontend to connect to the mysql database
<tgm4883> rimers, error messages?
<Rimers> but if i try to use phpmyadmin i can connect no problem
<tgm4883> has anyone used mythtvfs?
<Rimers> 2 sec, ill make a pastebin not to flood too much
<Rimers> http://pastebin.ca/648779 thats a direct paste of the output from running a myth-setup
<tgm4883> are you running mythbuntu?
<Rimers> yup
<tgm4883> standard or advanced install?
<Rimers> standard i think
<tgm4883> backend and frontend on the same computer?
<Rimers> tried an advanced but had an error i couldnt figure out how to solve
<tgm4883> alpha 3?
<Rimers> yes, but i have 2 other computers i want to run frontends on
<Rimers> i think its the alpha 3 but with all the latest updates avaliable today
<tgm4883> right, we'll just work with one system at a time
<tgm4883> o
<tgm4883> ok
<Rimers> ok
<tgm4883> 10.0.0.4 is the ip address of this system right
<Rimers> yup
<superm1> tgm4883, when revu comes back up you can upload that package
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> Rimers, do you know if mythtv-setup ran?
<tgm4883> superm1, do you know anything about mythtvfs?
<Rimers> ive tried to run it several times but with the same error every time
<superm1> tgm4883, keescook's fuse filesystem?
<tgm4883> sure
<superm1> it's on my todo list to use and play with
<superm1> keescook wrote it though, so you can likely point questions at him
<tgm4883> oh yea, fuse server
* keescook gets worried
<tgm4883> oh i was just wondering if it was going to be in ubuntu
<tgm4883> its in debian
<superm1> its in gutsy I thought?
<keescook> it is:   mythtvfs-fuse | 0.5.0-1 | gutsy/universe
<tgm4883> oh, duh, didn't check gutsy
<keescook> (though, honestly, I haven't tried it myself yet.  ha ha)
<tgm4883> superm1, doesn't mythtv-setup set the u/p to connect to mysql server?
<Rimers> tgm4883: i get all those errors even after running mythtv-setup a few times, and i have checked the username and password several times now
<superm1> tgm4883, the u/p are setup upon installation yes
<tgm4883> standard install for Rimers didn't work
<superm1> what errors?
<tgm4883> gets "Can't connect to MySQL server on '10.0.0.4' (111)"
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.ca/648779
<Rimers> well everyting but the sqlserver connection seem to work fine
<superm1> is that the right ip?
<superm1> and is mysql listening in on that ip?
<Rimers> superm1: the ip is correct
<Rimers> im connected to it on a ssh
<superm1> can you netstat -ant ?
<Rimers> sure, 2 sec
<Rimers> http://pastebin.ca/648790
<superm1> Rimers, see your mysql isn't bound to 10.0.0.4
<superm1> its only bound to 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> do you have a  /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf?
<superm1> (you should)
<tgm4883> this is why superm1 is so super
<superm1> haha
<Rimers> hmm ive changed the my.cnf thats for sure, but ive also run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database in an attempt to solve it
<superm1> well there is another .cnf introduced
<superm1> in the last few package revisions
<superm1> in conf.d
<superm1> that overrides the normal my.cnf
<Rimers> ah okay, nice to know.... :D
<Rimers> mm this is odd, i still cant connect to it, i get a permissions denied in the mythfilldatabase window that appears
<Rimers> using a netstat i can see its now bound to the 10.0.0.4
<Rimers> think i found somthing here,,
<Rimers> after the change to get it to bind to 10.0.0.4 i cant login as mythtv anymore even with the password i defined for it, so manualy changing the password and checking again
<Rimers> there we go, no errors when running mythtv-setup
<Rimers> okay next problem, i cant connect to the masterbackend :S
<Rimers> superm1: http://pastebin.ca/648812 is what i get when starting mythbackend and my mysql.txt file
<superm1> Rimers, mythbackend uses /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> or /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> so if you changed your password, then you will want to update those
<Rimers> ive changed both to the correct
<superm1> how did all these permissions get messed up?
<superm1> what changed?
<Rimers> i tried to figure out why i couldnt connect to the sql or to the backend, and i tried to change my password for the mythtv user on the sqlserver
<Rimers> so that might be why
<superm1> how did you change the password?
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common?
<superm1> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database?
<Rimers> i just changed it with a select query in the sql server, but later i tried the dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> ick
<superm1> well then that would account to the mess here?
<Rimers> ah okay :S
<superm1> well so at this point, you just need to make sure all the passwords are in sync then
<superm1> somewhere something is off
<Rimers> okay, ill go through the config files when i get the time in an hour or so, wife want me to help her for a little while, ill get online later, thanks for the help for now!
<laga_> superm1: package "dvb-utils" should be included in mythbuntu.
<superm1> laga_, can you file a bug
<superm1> i'll get it added
<superm1> laga_, what is it needed for?
<superm1> just general usage?
<superm1> or actually a dependency for dvb stuff to work?
<laga_> general usage.
<laga_> nothing crucial, but kinda useful for debugging/making stuf work/generating a channels.conf file
<superm1> laga_, then perhaps it should be an option for installation
<superm1> instead
<laga_> it comes from www.linuxtv.org ;)
<laga_> superm1: an option?
<superm1> a list of installable things during installation
<superm1> i was going to add hdhomerun config as one
<superm1> this can be another
<laga_> it's 104394bytes. :)
<superm1> well perhaps install by default then
<superm1> but be removable
<superm1> in the advanced pages
<superm1> i'm going to take out that themes page
<superm1> and put this there instead then i think
<laga_> k
<superm1> either way
<superm1> file a bug
<superm1> so its not forgotten
<laga_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythtv-setup-before-reboot
<laga_> ^^ isn't this already implemented?=
<superm1> yes
<superm1> some of those already are
<superm1> and consequently that page needs to be further cleaned
<superm1> i marked a few off this morning
<laga_> will do
<laga_> superm1: do you know off-hand how to translate the installer?
<superm1> laga_, there is two things that need to be done
<superm1> one of them is in our control
<superm1> all of the times that text is used in a label in the glade files
<laga_> i was referring to your additions to ubiquity, yes
<superm1> it needs to be put in debian/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu.templates
<superm1> it is for most places but not all
<superm1> then the ~ubuntu-installer team needs to submit it to rosetta on LP
<superm1> and then translators can do it all from LP
<laga_> ah
<superm1> keescook, could you sponsor a new upstream version of a package in a bzr branch for me?  I've been waiting for mythbuntu-lirc-generator to clear binary NEW before uploading this (it depends on mythbuntu-lirc-generator) and it did so this morning.
<keescook> superm1: I'd love to, but I've got a mess of other things I need to do first.  You may have more luck with some other motus.  :/
<superm1> yea i poked around, but no responses in -motu.  I'll wait around until TheMuso comes back, he was planning to do it a week ago, but lirc-generator took longer than he expected to clear.
<Rimers> superm1: does the mythbuntu have more special config files than the one you told me about for the mysql ?
<superm1> Rimers, nothing beyond the ones i mentioned to you
<superm1> but make sure you are looking at /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt not /home/$USER/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<Rimers> okay, thanks
<Rimers> uuuuh YES its running now :D
<Rimers> thsnks superm1 and tgm4883 i got the backend running as needed now
<superm1> great :)
<Rimers> hmm running a local mythfrontend on my laptop crashed my desktop :S but everything else seems to work
<seabag> hey all
<superm1> hi seabag
<seabag> so i reported the bug-- apparently your ivtv advice was all it took to wake up the tuner. my video card (or mplayer) was the thing preventing it from displaying anything!
<seabag> (it still records fine, and will display recordings upon x server restart)
<superm1> seabag, so what did you have to do to wake up the tuner?
<seabag> in the /etc/default/acpi-support i just added "ivtv ivtv2" to the modules.
<superm1> ivtv2?
<superm1> is that for pvrusb2?
<seabag> my bug report may have been too verbose
<seabag> no idea :D
<superm1> can you notate your findings in the bug?
<superm1> i'll make sure davemorris gets it in the docs
<seabag> yep i already did.
<superm1> great
<superm1> thanks :)
<seabag> np.. next problem is the video card. after sleep/hibernate, mplayer displays everything in a blank blue screen
<superm1> you know actually, i'll probably remark that bug against acpi-support to get ivtv to the list of modules that need to be unloaded/reloaded no matter what
<superm1> upon sleep/hibernate
<seabag> it's either the video card or mplayer, so i'm going to buy a new video card this week to determine that... weird thing is, if i use Movie Player to watch a random mpeg, it works ok, then i reopen mplayer and it works again!?!
<seabag> roger that on the acpi-support
<seabag> well... since you guys don't have problems with it, i assume it's my sub-par integrated video card
<superm1> well i dont suspend on my box personally
<superm1> but i thought laga_ did
<seabag> do you use standby instead? slash does the remote wake it up from either of those states?
<superm1> i just leave my machines on all the time
<superm1> personally
<seabag> ah k. yea it'd work fine if i did that, but i don't want it suckin' down that much power. it costs me $180/mo already for a 2br apt :-o
<seabag> then again... have you ever tried using your mythpc after suspend?
<superm1> my frontend yes
<superm1> i had to do a lot of hackish stuff to make it work though
<superm1> so in the end it was just easier to turn on and off
<seabag> hackish stuff? like what we're talking about or worse?
<superm1> worse
<superm1> i had other htings to workaround
<superm1> with lirc
<seabag> oh golly!
<superm1> and a few other things
<superm1> restarting the frontend process to make sure lirc worked, and worrying about race conditions with lirc and the frontend
<superm1> when restarting it
<seabag> wow ok... i may have it easier then
<seabag> may i ask what motherboard/video card you had there?
<superm1> nvidia vid card
<superm1> not sure of mobo off hand
<seabag> ok wow...
<seabag> welp i won't take up more of your time. i'll let ya know if/when i get that mplayer issue worked out!
<laga_> re
<Rimers> hey guys
<Rimers> you guys got somthing to do with the normal ubuntu mythfrontend install too right?
<laga_> maybe
<Rimers> im trying to figure out a way of getting a nice and detailed log of what is happening on my frontend as it crashes my Gnome
<Rimers> there is nothing usefull in /var/log/messages :S
<laga_> are you running a 3d desktop?
<Rimers> yes
<Rimers> got beryl running
<laga_> does it happen without beryl?
<Rimers> i dont know, ill have a look,, if i disapear from irc it crashed
<superm1> laga_, so your thinking completely do away with the hostname selection in mythtv-database then?
<superm1> and if someone does desire to use a different hostname for mysql, they have to set it up manually
<laga_> superm1: no. i user wants a local DB, do everything automagically. if he wants a remote DB, give him the old debconf interface
<superm1> well ok.... so basically if the hostname is localhost, then do it using debian-sys-maintainer
<laga_> that's my plan
<superm1> and default to localhost upon installation
<Rimers> hmm that killed it too but i started it in screen so i could see the output
<laga_> Rimers: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything?
<laga_> superm1: do you think that's a good idea?
<superm1> laga_, yea it is
<laga_> superm1: what does mythtv-master-backend do actually?
<Rimers> 2 sec, ill do a pastebin with my xorg log and what was written in my screen
<superm1> laga_, it just pulls in the right packages
<laga_> superm1: no config?
<superm1> well the config is handled in mythtv-database now
<laga_> good
<Rimers> yikes its a big log :S
<Rimers> http://pastebin.ca/649045 thats the screen session and the xorg log, but think i see the problem its somthing with what mythtv use as video driver / output
<laga_> ah, you're using Xgl.
<laga_> Rimers: what VGA card?
<Rimers> ATI Radeon X700 Mobile
<laga_> ah
<laga_> ATI crap
<laga_> s/crap/proprietary goodness/
<Rimers> hehe
<laga_> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=26907
<laga_> ^^ that's all i can say
<Rimers> well it works allright, ive had very few problems with it
<laga_> try google or search the mailing lists. i don't know a solution off-hand
<laga_> superm1: debian-sys-maint is not allowed to create users in mysql. unless you know a solutuion, it's not possible to insert mc.sql using debian-sys-maint
<superm1> laga_, that's annoying :(
<laga_> yes.
<laga_> ah well.
<Rimers> thanks laga_, sry for not answering that fast, had to say goodbye to wifey as she left for work
<Rimers> ill let you know if i find a good solution to the problem
<fxfitz> Does anyone know what happened to the mythbuntu website/server? Ubuntu is telling me that I have updates but it's not updating. :(
<laga_> fxfitz: it's broken
<laga_> ;)
<laga_> we need another mirror i guess
<fxfitz> Broken?! *cry* Any ideas when it will be unbroken?
<fxfitz> Aww. :(
<laga_> fxfitz: superm1 should know more
<laga_> *ping*
<superm1> fxfitz, this week.
<superm1> imbrandon's datacentre went down
<fxfitz> superm1, Awesome. Thank you!
<superm1> so mythbuntu.org and ubuntustudio.org are both down
<laga_> the whole data center? for more than 24h?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its been down since friday
<laga_> hum
<Rimers> yikes
<superm1> he said its a 'long long story' that he'll explain when its all back up
<fxfitz> Hmm. :(
<Rimers> it sounds bad
<laga_> sounds like a worst-case scenario
<fxfitz> So how is Ubuntu Studio? I'm not much of a musician or anything, and I haven't heard much about it.
<superm1> yea that's what i've gathered to, pretty bad situation happened
<superm1> fxfitz, can't say i've used it
<fxfitz> RIght. Gotcha.
<laga_> superm1: at least it didn't happen after release ;)
<laga_> superm1: i'm gonna re-master mythbuntu alpha 3 with my trunk packages...
<superm1> laga_, awesome
<laga_> shouldn't be too hard
<superm1> it will be good to see how things worked out
<laga_> i think there was a point&click app to do that
<laga_> superm1: yup. i gotta ix mythplugins, though. FTBS :(
<superm1> laga_, what happened that it didn't build?
<Rimers> superm1:  how did it go with the lcdproc?
<laga_> superm1: i probably broke mythmusic when patching $stuff
<superm1> Rimers, the PPAs didn't want to build it right
<Rimers> ah okay
<superm1> i'll get someone with univ permissions to upload it eventually
<Rimers> is it hard to build? if not point me in a direction and ill help with it
<superm1> na its not hard to bulid
<superm1> i mean i built it locally
<superm1> you know, i'll just email you the deb
<Rimers> thats what i ment
<superm1> send me an email to superm1@ubuntu.com
<superm1> and i'll mail it when i get home from work
<Rimers> okay ive send a mail, ill be off now or ill be too tired tomorrow, nn guys
<superm1> guys info on schedules direct is released
<superm1> http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<superm1> it will be a pay service
<foxbuntu> yuk
<foxbuntu> well at least we aren't hung out to dry
<foxbuntu> I wonder how much it will cost
<superm1> well does it matter?
<superm1> i mean you'll pay it
<laga_> heh
<laga_> first one is always free
<laga_> :>
<foxbuntu> well duh...I wouldn't get rid of my myth box...but I hope its not crazy expensive
<laga_> i doubt that
<foxbuntu> laga_, :P
<foxbuntu> that is all
* laga_ is now using uck.sf.net to customize mythbuntu
<laga_> it better works
<laga_> or i'll turn into angry german kid
<foxbuntu> as apposed to what?
<laga_> angry german adolescent
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> laga_, your using uck....
<superm1> um
<superm1> that is how things started with mythbuntu
<superm1> but it was quickly ugly to manage with it
<laga_> i just want to rebuild the iso
<superm1> yea i guess it will work for that purpose
<laga_> i never figured out how to create my own alternate isos, that's why i never started my own "mythbuntu" ;)
<laga_> i just want shell access to the tree
<laga_> so i can install my packages
<superm1> yea and from i remember, uck does provide that in an easy to use fashion
<laga_> well
<laga_> that just errored on my
<laga_> but it started synaptic for me so it's ok
<superm1> well your lucky that synaptic is included due to restricted manager being included
<laga_> :)
<laga_> yup
<laga_> gonna rebuild mythtv beforehand
<superm1> laga_, did you add functionality to do it with -Os or -O2 yet?
<superm1> instead of --enable-proc-opt
<laga_> no
<laga_> was gonna talk to the devs instead
<superm1> ok
<laga_> err, first
<superm1> well if you get any input regarding that soon, i'd like to add that to the next upload
<superm1> that includes the mythstream fix
<laga_> yup
<superm1> DaveMorris, any updates on documentation efforts?
<DaveMorris> no because I couldn't get the alpha3 when I went to do it
<DaveMorris> so I just tidyed bits up, I'll do more tomorrow
<superm1> I see.
<superm1> well in /topic there is a miror
<superm1> mirror
<DaveMorris> as weds is the free night I have each week
<superm1> you can grab from until the site comes back to life
<DaveMorris> yeah I've grabbed it since
<superm1> ah ok
<DaveMorris> I've got a nice development machine I can install on as well :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-08
<foxbuntu> superm1, you there?
<superm1> maybe
<laga_> superm1: i'm setting up falcon here. do you know why it wouldn't want to create nice html pageS? every time i set the webroot in 'falcon configure', it gets reset
<superm1> laga_, falcon 2?
<superm1> or 1
<laga_> superm1: falcon 2 beta 2
<superm1> laga_, i haven't used falcon 2 yet because it doesnt work well with multiple repository targets
<laga_> superm1: ah, i'm on my own then
<superm1> :)
<laga_> who needs html anyways
<laga_> GF says i always get a throbbing artery on my forehead whenever i'm annoyed
<laga_> coincidentally, i always get a throbbing artery on my forehead when i use launchpad
<laga_> funny, huh?
<superm1> well it sounds like you want your html pretty bad
<superm1> actually launchpad works great for me now that i know how to use most of it
<laga_> i don't need HTMl at all,  it's just for me own use
<superm1> oh then dont worry
<laga_> heh, i guess it took you a while to figure out most of it ;)
<superm1> yes
<superm1> but i mean just yesterday we got the ~cpux-dev team pages and branches set up fairly quick
<laga_> nice
<laga_> "CPUID's CPU-Z program."
<laga_> i remember that tool from my overclocking days
<laga_> hum. looks like i got the last bugs ironed out in my pbuilder setup. i'm great at getting paths wrong
<superm1> yea i'm going to do the gtk frontend for it (provided I gain $TIME)
<laga_> nifty
<laga_> i want a faster box to compile mythtv
<laga_> and i already have a core 2 duo
<superm1> likely the most time consuming part is installing the deps then
<laga_> yes
<laga_> pbuilder takes a lot of time
<laga_> i'm using ccache now
<laga_> that should help
<laga_> yay, done!
* laga_ needs to review  his pbuilder setup some day
<laga_> yay
<laga_> here we go
<superm1> that worked?
<laga_> i've just installed the trunk packages via synaptic. uck will rebuild the iso now
<laga_> ok
<laga_> the synpatic debconf frontend is a bit weird
<laga_> i need to modify a template
<superm1> the synaptic debconf frontend is just a GNOME frontend :)
<superm1> thats what most people using the packages will see
<laga_> k
<laga_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.20.1+trunk14147-0.0ubuntu0_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/text_button_on.png', which is also in package mythmusic
<laga_> that's not good
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> how does that happen....
<laga_> gah
<laga_> my fault.
<laga_> the shoutcast patch. i need to learn to build from clean sources :)
<laga_> i do wonder why the plugins are not removed by synaptic.
<laga_> when i install a newer libmyth
<superm1> because they don't depend on a particular version
<laga_> hum
<superm1> although they *should* i'm thinking now
<laga_> should be changed i guess
<laga_> Depends: mythtv-common (>= 0.20-0.0), mythtv-frontend (>= 0.20-0.0), ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<laga_> for mythmusic
<laga_> shouldn't shlibs:Depends take care of that?
<laga_> or does that just compare major versions?
<superm1> i think its just major version
<laga_> that'd explain something
<laga_> well, gotta take care of that later
<superm1> ya
<laga_> mythtv-common.preinst fails now. great :)
<superm1> ha
<superm1> how?
<laga_> dunno. fails with exit status 30 which is not defined in the preinst itself
<superm1> set +x
<superm1> in the file
<superm1> probably missing a || true
<superm1> on a db_input
<laga_> um
<laga_> yes
<laga_> that's very likely...
<laga_> does db_get need || true as well?
<superm1> i think so
<laga_> db_go gets one as well while i'm at it
<laga_> and i have just found out why /etc/cron.weekly/mythtv-database is not run
<laga_> because i'm not calling it.
<superm1> that's a good reason :)
<tgm4883> superm1, when revu comes back up I just upload the orig, diff, changes, and dsc right?
<superm1> yes tgm4883
<superm1> dput revu *.changes
<tgm4883> thats all i have to do dput revu *.changes?
<superm1> dput revu FILE.changes is probably better :)
<superm1> but yea
<tgm4883> and it gets the other files, nice
<superm1> make sure you build source like this though
<superm1> debuild -S -sa
<superm1> so that you get the orig.tar.gz included in the .changes file
<tgm4883> that reminds me
* laga_ needs to set up gnupg :(
<tgm4883> so the newest ver of mythstream is 0.17_2 according to their website
<superm1> right - so what you'll want to do, after this is accepted into universe, is email the guy who maintains it
<tgm4883> and its not in a debian repo that I can see, just they one guys packages
<laga_> yup
<superm1> the andrew fellow
<superm1> and ask him to make changes to clean up the linda/lintian messy things
<superm1> maybe send him a debdiff
<superm1> of what you have
<superm1> to what he had
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> also, just to be sure about the versioning,  mythstream_0.17.2-2ubuntu1 is what i have it as now
<superm1> right
<superm1> so the way that version works
<tgm4883> ok, just wanted to be sure
<superm1> its PACKGENAME_UPSTREAMVERSION-DEBIANVERSIONubuntuUBUNTUVERSION
<tgm4883> ok, yea now i remember
<tgm4883> so its the second debian version
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> okay i've gotta jet.  i'll be back later this evening
<superm1> tgm4883, the eta on revu i think from /topic in -motu is tomorrow around 5 utc
<superm1> so hopefully they stick to that :)
<tgm4883> hopefully
<laga_> hum
<laga_> it's annoying that mythbuntu.org is down :(
<laga_> hum
<laga_> the .iso produced by uck doesn't log in automatigically.
<laga_> i guess a package was removed by synaptic
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, what package were you working on?
<contant> hello!
<contant> can someone help me with a problem i am having?
<contant> hello everyone!
<contant>  i recently got my ir-transmitter and receiver workign for my mythtv setup ... i used the information available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Motorola_DCT700_Channel_Change_Script ... when i issue channel change commands in the terminal i can get them to work fine but they do not work through the channel change script in mythtv
<superm1> contant, what user do you issue them as?
<superm1> your regular user?
<contant> yes
<contant> my regular user
<superm1> okay check the permissions on the device that it is using to control the cable box
<superm1> typically /dev/ttyS0 or somethign similar
<superm1> it should be using the dialout group typically
<contant> just open that in the file manager program?
<superm1> make sure that the mythtv user is also in the dialout group
<superm1> it should be by default, but in case its not
<contant> dialout group? what is that?
<superm1> that is the most common cause for trouble
<superm1> well just do 'ls -l /dev/DEVICE'
<superm1> where DEVICE is yours
<superm1> the one that is being modified
<superm1> and you will determine the group that it is
<contant> ok how do i know if it is TTYS0 or 01?
<superm1> well you can check both of them
<superm1> they should have the same permissions
<contant> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 64 2007-08-07 20:38 /dev/ttyS0
<contant> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 65 2007-08-07 20:38 /dev/ttyS1
<contant> does that look right or is that only root given access?
<superm1> okay now check 'cat /etc/group | grep dialout'
<superm1> see if mythtv is in the list
<contant> dialout:x:20:cupsys,contant,mythtv
<superm1> okay looks right
<contant> damn :) was hoping for an easy solution
<contant> see in my nomral user - when i goto terminal and type in a command to the receiver (cable box) it works
<contant> but then mythtv wont change the channels
<superm1> oh wait, i just looked closer at the howto you were using.  it is using ir, not serial
<superm1> so the stuff i had you check wasn't relevant :)
<superm1> where is the python script kept at?
<contant> i put it where it told me to
<contant> /usr/bin
<superm1> right
<contant> named in change-channel.py
<superm1> and did you chmod +x it ?
<contant> no
<superm1> you'll need to do that
<superm1> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/change-channel.py
<contant> do i goto the dir and write chmod +x and its name?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> that makes it executable
<contant> ok
<contant> is there any package i may need to download?
<contant> or do u think that will do it?
<superm1> you shouldn't need to do anything else with it
<superm1> after its marked executable, mythtv should be able to run it too
<contant> ok
<contant> in the mythtv-setup do i write change-channel.py
<superm1> yup
<contant> or /usr/bin/change-channel.py?
<superm1> actually either should work
<contant> ok
<contant> well i will report back with status in a sec k?
<contant> (using my mythbox to IRC)
<superm1>  k
<contant> superm1?
<superm1> ya
<contant> mythtv is sending commands to the receiver now
<superm1> work? or no
<superm1> great :)
<contant> but they arnen;t exactkly right :S
<contant> ie it starts of right and changes the channel to 2
<contant> then when press channel up the guide opens
<contant> when i change to 35 ... it changes to 3 ...
<contant> etc
<contant> im thinking there is a problem since my receiver is the DCT2400 but the script is for the 700
<superm1> so it sounds like that script needs some pauses then
<contant> i thought it would be ok since the memo says that this script was created by modifying the 2400 one
<superm1> well truthfully, the most ideal way to do things is by serial on those boxes
<superm1> does yours have a serial port?
<contant> yes
<contant> but my provider says they cant enable it
<contant> she said she believes they are all disabled by motorola and they cant enable them for me
<superm1> have you checked to see if it possibly is already enabled?
<superm1> of the 3 cable co's i've dealt with, one of them told me the same thing
<contant> i tried setting it up and it didnt change but that also could have been because my script was wrong
<superm1> and coincidently it was already on
<contant> ok is there a quick test i can try?
<superm1> yea one sec let me get you a link
<contant> ok
<contant> thanks alot!
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<contant> that is where i went before to try it
<contant> will try agian and let u know what it says/does
<contant> should i use precompiled or build from source?
<contant> i remember disabling the serial port or something when setting up IR - i think i remeber changing UART to none or something like that - forget whre -- will that be a problem for trying this>
<superm1> yes it will
<superm1> if you already tested with this though
<superm1> dont bother again
<contant> i think i should try again just in case
<contant> do u know what file i changed?
<contant> contant@ubuntu:~$ cd mythtv-0.20/contrib/channel_changers
<contant> bash: cd: mythtv-0.20/contrib/channel_changers: No such file or directory
<superm1> you don't need to build it from source
<superm1> just grab the precompiled binary
<contant> ok
<contant> so thats channel.bin - its on my desktop now
<superm1> yea just move it to /usr/local/bin
<contant> ok
<contant> bash: /usr/local/bin/channel: Permission denied
<superm1> chmod +x /usr/local/bin
<contant> there was the setserial program i ran and disabled something
<superm1> chmod +x /usr/local/bin/channel
<contant> channel: /dev/ttyS0: Input/output erro
<superm1> yea you have to undo your modification to the serial uart for that to work
<contant> ok do u know how i can do that - i think it was some auto serial i copied or something
<superm1> there are about 3 ways to do it
<superm1> so i'm not sure which one you did :)
<contant> well i ran this setserial program
<contant> clicked manual
<contant> then copuied a file to another file
<superm1> lets see
<superm1> i dont really know it offhand
<superm1> look at the howto you followed
<contant> ok i found what i did if you want to see
<contant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<contant> scroll/search to: sudo apt-get install setserial
<contant> i did 2nd method
<superm1> yea i wrote that howto some time back, but it's been ages :)
<contant> lol
<contant> should i run the reconfigure again?
<superm1> you should likely just need to remove /etc/serial.conf
<superm1> and reboot
<contant> ok after i reboot the channel command should work?
<contant> i will come back on and let you know
<superm1> after you reboot, do a setserial /dev/ttyS0 and make sure that the uart is not none
<superm1> and then the command will be working in theory
<superm1> i'll be back in a few minutes myself
<contant> superm1 ?
<contant> contant@ubuntu:~$ setserial /dev/ttyS0
<contant> /dev/ttyS0, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<contant> contant@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure setserial
<contant> Password:
<contant> contant@ubuntu:~$ setserial /dev/ttyS1
<contant> /dev/ttyS1, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02f8, IRQ: 3
<contant> contant@ubuntu:~$
<contant> channel: /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error
<superm1> contant, okay so it looks like it is still keeping the setting
<contant> damn
<superm1> you might need to remove /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf
<contant> ok
<superm1> this is what you want to see:
<superm1> mythtv@mythdell:~$ setserial /dev/ttyS0
<superm1> /dev/ttyS0, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<contant> i think it had a UART before it ws changed
<superm1> well you know you can do this
<superm1> temporarily
<superm1> sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A
<superm1> that will re-enable it temporarily
<contant> did that
<contant> contant@ubuntu:/var/lib/setserial$ channel
<contant> Communication failed after 5 tries
<contant> 0
<superm1> okay so it looks like your box won't communicate
<superm1> that's a shame
<contant> yah ?
<contant> damn
<contant> any chance im on ttys01?
<superm1> there are parameters on channel to try another port
<superm1> so it won't hurt
<superm1> you'll have to look at channel --help to see though
<contant> do i need to change the uart for ttyS1?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> same thing
<contant> contant@ubuntu:/var/lib/setserial$ channel -p /dev/ttyS1
<contant> Communication failed after 5 tries
<contant> 0
<superm1> looks like you lose :(
<contant> harsh :(
<contant> so your confident it is my box and not the computer then eh?
<superm1> the only other thing can be that cable your using
<superm1> its a straight through cable not null modem right?
<contant> the thing that worrys me is there is no way to know my serial port is working since i have never used it before
<contant> yes straight cable
<superm1> how are you irblasting?
<superm1> thru the serial i would think?
<contant> yes ir blast is the pvr-150 MCE setup
<contant> USB receiver with a cable that plugs into the blaster
<superm1> oh that blaster....
<superm1> i've got a love / hate relationship with mine
<contant> did i screw up my blaster setup with the serial change
<contant> not the one that plugs into the card
<superm1> right
<superm1> its a mceusb2 remotes
<superm1> and there are two plugs on the back of the receiver for blasters
<superm1> it only works with my audio receiver, not my tv, not any other device i've ever tried to get it to work with
<alpaca> hey all
<alpaca> hows it goin
<superm1> evenin alpaca
<contant> yeah thats the one superm1
<superm1> contant, you really need to mess around with the placement of the IR led on that one a lot
<superm1> to get things to be working correctly
<superm1> and the other problem is that it can't send and receive at the same time
<contant> it was working flawlessly superm1 (from the terminal setting)
<superm1> likely your problem is the send/receive at same time then
<superm1> since i have it control my audio receiver, what i did was mapped the key that normally switches inputs on the receiver with a sleep command, and i always make sure to not be pressing the button too long
<contant> irsend SEND_START DCT700 power
<contant> irsend SEND_STOP DCT700 stop
<contant> irsend SEND_STOP DCT700 power
<superm1> you'll likely need a pretty creative solution to get around this problem
<superm1> wrong window contant :)
<contant> hehe
<alpaca> anyone have a suggestion or suggestions if I want to build a mythtv box
<alpaca> a guide
<alpaca> or anything
<contant> superm1 - what is going to be the problem>? im confused
<contant> does the channel change script have to come with the part i add to the lircrc.conf file (so the commands tie etc.)
<superm1> contant, the problem is either a hardware limitation of the mceusb2 or possibly the implementation of the driver for it in linux
<superm1> because it can only do a receive or a send at one time
<superm1> and receive takes priority over send
<contant> why does it need to do both at the same time?
<superm1> well it doesnt
<superm1> but when you are in live mode
<superm1> and you hit a button to change a channel
<superm1> your still holding a button
<superm1> and that would be where the issue comes in
<contant> wont it be like Channel up [send to box]  channel up [to receiver] 
<contant> wont it just be delayed?
<superm1> well myth doesn't interpret them that way
<troy_s> foxbuntu: By chance do you happen to have an itemized list of all art/design targets?  (Or anyone for that matter.)
<superm1> let me try to explain a bit better
<superm1> alpaca, for hardware recommendations, just look at the docs on mythtv.org that describe hardware
<superm1> contant, so say your on channel 32, and you want to go to channel 33.  now myth doesn't just send a channel up command when you press channel up
<superm1> it instead sends the commands "3 3 enter"
<contant> ok
<superm1> so when you press channel up, myth interprets this immediately, and your likely still holding channel up during the miliseconds that it is starting to send the commands for 3 3 enter
<contant> so will it wait until im done?
<superm1> well that's where the problem comes in here
<superm1> no it won't
<contant> how does windows mediacenter deal with this issue cuz i know this is common hardware in MCE
<superm1> to verify this hypothesis, start your frontend and control it with a keyboard
<contant> ok
<superm1> see if the same channel changing problem occurs
<contant> superm1 - it kinda works but is verrry slow
<contant> like change channel -- wait 6 secs ... channel changes
<superm1> the important thing is that it was accurate though
<contant> i dont know the keyboard keys for channel up and down though
<contant> so im not 100% on them
<superm1> up/down?
<superm1> up/down.... then enter
<contant> like though the program guide - yeah that works
<superm1> okay so then that does show my hypothesis correct then.  as for how win mce gets around it, probably a better driver implementaiton
<superm1> *implementation
<superm1> i mean the driver is entirely reverse engineered on linux
<contant> gotcha
<contant> yeah so it is very slow with the keyboard and doesnt work without
<superm1> well now if your not planning on watching live tv here
<contant> maybe i will have to not use my cable box :S bye bye digital tv
<superm1> then its not a big deal
<contant> i would like to be able to watch live too though
<contant> is it possible to only use the cable box for digital channels
<contant> ?
<superm1> if you have multiple tuners yes
<contant> and get the analog right from the cable
<contant> cant i plug the box into s-video and the cable into the tuner?
<contant> and make it like channels 1-60 use the cable and 60-70 use the box (svid)>?
<superm1> well honestly i've never configured it that way.  i don't see why you wouldn't be able to
<superm1> weird. that's never come up before :)
<contant> that way 90% of the channels come though without the remote change issue and pause
<contant> but then if i want a channel i cant get without the box, it will still be able to get it
<contant> actualyl maybe i will just scrap the box if its too hard to get working
<contant> seems like abit of a waste though
<superm1> well alternate solution is an IR transmitter via a serial ir blaster
<contant> oh gotcha
<contant> will it still be very slow?
<superm1> well there is going to be at least a 2 second lag for buffering
<contant> thats fine
<superm1> i can't speak for how fast your cable box processes the inputs though
<contant> this shows the channel getting typed on screen which looks kinda funny - but this starts like 4 secs arter the channel change command
<contant> and the cable box display of the channel info comes up like 2 secs after mythtv's display goes away
<superm1> the only way you can try to improve that is by lessening delays in that python script you had
<superm1> but i'd be wary of that
<superm1> because they are there for a reason
<contant> yeah i guess - so you are saying with my current setup i cant get the remote to work to change the channel and change on box at same time in livetv?
<superm1> right
<superm1> unless you are very careful at least
<superm1> the idea for myth though is that you move away from live tv and record/timeshift everything :)
<contant> hehe
<contant> yeah with a cablebox its kinda weird
<contant> like if i rewind to far i goto the last channel i was on
<superm1> well trust me, once you get into the habit of telling it to schedule your recordings, you don't bother going into live any more.  The last time i opened live tv to watch would have been the superbowl
<contant> yah
<contant> but i still dont like things that are setup like that
<contant> thats one of the main reasons i am running mythtv is to streamline things - i dont want ot have to goto another tv or grab another remote to watch live tv
<contant> this cablebox setup is very temprametal for sure thoughj - i cant access the digital optical audio out either
<contant> my soudn card has an optical in but i cant associate the two
<contant> if i had the serial setup would it streamline things?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> things would work much better
<contant> make it more seamless .. quick changes? no popups?
<superm1> well the change would still be ~2 seconds
<contant> thats normal - like satellite
<superm1> but that is an improvement from what you have
<contant> pretty much right now it looks liek u write 12
<contant> the tv changes to 12
<contant> then some guy wakes up and changes the cable box
<contant> and u see him change /write in the #s
<superm1> well you'll want to experiment in the very least on setting up both analog and digital here on the same card
<superm1> i'd like to hear how that works out
<contant> the only thing that would do is speed up analog shifts
<superm1> well the analog shifts are very fast
<superm1> on these cards
<contant> the digital channels would still have the problem with no being able to use the remote because of the i/o problem
<contant> and this also means i will not be able to expand my setup to hd if i get an hd receiver
<superm1> going to hd is a whole different issue all its own
<foxbuntu> troy_s, hows it going?
<RomaN> heloo
<RomaN>     ???
<Rimers> yes, got my laptop to accept the fglrx driver and mythtv :D updated to the latest driver and now i have no problems with either beryl or mythtv :D
<laga_> re
<chuk> anyone know how to get xv working with fglrx?
<chuk> or is that not possible?
<foxbuntu> chuk, I don't think you can do that
<chuk> ugh, I was afraid of that
<foxbuntu> I think xv only works with ati
<chuk> yeah, but the ati driver doesn't support my card
<chuk> chipset I should say
<foxbuntu> indeed
<foxbuntu> same issue here
<chuk> I thought that was the case, but I did a bunch of googling and saw some conflicting answers
<chuk> but those people may have just been confused
<foxbuntu> right now the ati drivers are split into 2 main groups the work with the OpenSource and the not
<foxbuntu> and you loose alot of features of each on either side
<foxbuntu> lose*
<foxbuntu> which chipset do you have?
<chuk> 690G
<foxbuntu> ah
<chuk> I can throw an old radeon 9600 into it, and use the ATI drivers, and it works fine
<chuk> with xv
<foxbuntu> yea
<chuk> but I want to use integrated video
<chuk> so, sounds like I'm out of luck
<foxbuntu> I have an x600 on my laptop here and its stupid like that too
<chuk> did you help me through some Dvico setup problem a couple of weeks ago?
<foxbuntu> thus I stick to nVidia as much as I can
<chuk> where my gold wasn't working but lite was?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> or at least not that I recall
<chuk> hmm, it was something else then, because I know you helped me on something
<chuk> I have so many problems I can't keep them straight
<foxbuntu> yea...I dont recall it either
<foxbuntu> my head is spinning right now from all the kernel hacking I have been doing for something unrelated
<chuk> blech
<foxbuntu> got a buddy wanting to take a pripertary linux distro from a Spam Filtering Appliance and turn it into a virtual machine
<chuk> interesting, what hardware?
<foxbuntu> so i am trying to recompile a vanilla debian kernel with it
<chuk> on the proprietary box
<foxbuntu> the Symantec Spam Filter
<chuk> ah
<foxbuntu> symantec hacked together a kernel from source that only has support for 3 dell hardware models and then added rehat support and their software, which turns out to be something else anyways
<foxbuntu> so now I am trying to reverse engineer the entire thing to build it in a virtual machine
<chuk> sounds interesting, but a pain
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> its intresting alright
<tgm4883> :( REVU down next few days
<superm1> tgm4883, :(
<superm1> perfect timing eh?
<tgm4883> I'm leaving Thursday and i'll be back sunday, is that too late to submit the package?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> if you submit it sunday, you really need to be on top of making sure it gets approved quickly
<superm1> given the clean linda/lintian, it shouldn't be too much trouble i dont think
<tgm4883> so i would just have to hassle them?
<tgm4883> whens the last day
<superm1> well don't hassle, i mean you can probably ask keescook in here to look it over, and then just need to find one person in -motu
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> in -motu i can throw out that i've looked it over and helped recommend changes to it
<superm1> and work with you on it
<superm1> and that it should be a pretty easy revu
<tgm4883> when is the last day?  Its going to be late sunday
<superm1> and probably someone will pick it up
<superm1> i think next week wed or thur
<tgm4883> ok so late sunday is not a problem then?
<superm1> well as long as it's looked over / accepted pretty quick not a problem
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> 1 question for future reference
<superm1> are you going to pick up any other unofficial plugins package too?
<superm1> or jus this one
<superm1> sure
<tgm4883> if I copy my gpg key to my laptop, is that ok, or do i need a seperate key?
<superm1> yea that will be fine
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll try to get another done on my lappy
<tgm4883> piece out, starbucks time
<superm1> cya
<foxbuntu> superm1, I got a strange ? for you
<superm1> shoot
<laga_> re
<foxbuntu> I have a VM with a load of linux software that the kernel has been modifed and complied for particular hardware thus making the kernel portion usless to me in the VM (kernel panics on boot, cant read the drive kind of thing) and I want to use the Ubuntu LiveCD to grab a new kernel and recompile it in the VM, can that even be done?
<laga_> superm1: just got some feedback on the packages from $random_guy. it is suggested that we move "ntp | ntp-simple" from Depends: to Suggests:
<laga_> since it's not a crucial dependency
<laga_> foxbuntu: sure
<superm1> laga_, however, is there any reason to not have it
<laga_> foxbuntu: why not?
<laga_> superm1: yes. people might not want to install unneeded software, especially if they already have another solution in place i guess
<superm1> laga_, i would say move it out of the depends for anything but the metas
<laga_> since it's not a *crucial* dependency - the backend can run quite well without it - it should be moved to suggests: or recommends
<foxbuntu> laga_, I figured so...but wanted to ask someone higher up the food chain
<superm1> mythtv-backend-master, mythtv, ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<laga_> which will be pulled, too. (at least recommends: will be pulled AFAIK)
<superm1> still keep it
<laga_> yeah, that's a good solution
<superm1> standard mythtv-backend and mythtv-frontend however won't need to
<superm1> laga_, okay i've got that done locally, i'll push a commit later after work
<superm1> i need to check on that mythstream thing still too
<laga_> heh
<laga_> still need to get mythlugins done properly, then i'll take care of $other_stuff tomorrow
<laga_> is there anything desperately needed?
<superm1> well that compiling thing for optimizations
<superm1> sort that out
<laga_> k.
<superm1> i submitted lirc to lkml last night after finishing up that patch
<superm1> i've gotta wait for the whipping now when they complain so much is bad about it
<laga_> heh
<foxbuntu> superm1, good news...the author of that package I am working on posted with the GPL and tarball
<superm1> ah wonderful
<superm1> then you can get things back rolling again
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I will have you help me finish that up later
<laga_> superm1:
<laga_> 18:45 < laga_> here i go again ;) does compiling mythtv with -O2 still allow usable backtraces?
<laga_> 18:55 < Chutt> it doesn't, far as i know
<laga_> superm1: how would the svn builds interface with launchpad for bug reports? is that possible at all?
<superm1> laga_, as long as the version number is filed with the bug report, we can add a tag that it is the svn version
<superm1> manually unfortu
<laga_> superm1: would it get the needed .ddebs for backtraces automagically?
<superm1> well that i don't know for usre
<laga_> guess we'll found out
<laga_> find*
<superm1> any way to induce a crash to try :)?
<laga_> yes, remove debian/patches/11* and you'll get nice segfaults in mythmusic ;)
<laga_> i dont have apport on my kubuntu boxen, i believe
<laga_> at least i've never seen it
<laga_> superm1: i've found a nice way to speed up pbuilder: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023395.html
<laga_> superm1: i had to install gdebi, though
* laga_ files a bug report
<superm1> ooh
<superm1> i likey
<laga_> me likey too
<superm1> laga_, gdebi has to be installed in the pbuilder env then i take it?
<superm1> as in pbuilder login
<superm1> and then do it
<laga_> no
<laga_> in the host system
<superm1> oh interesting
<superm1> well it's on all the boxes i use pbuilder already
<superm1> so not a big deal
<superm1> is the dependency resolution difference worth it?
<superm1> between that and ccache, i'm imagining builds fly for you
<laga_> fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/123068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123068 in pbuilder "[gutsy]  pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi needs --force-yes" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<laga_> ccache doesn't work yet i think. i gotta investigate
<laga_> dependency resolutions seems much faster
<laga_> superm1: $guy complains that the mythfrontend wrapper script doesn't use exec to start mythfrontend.real. he states that using exec, signals like SIGTERM will be handed over to mythfrontend.real
<superm1> which he would be right
<superm1> is this the same fellow?
<laga_> yup
<superm1> i'll add that in locally too
<superm1> also will be seen in the commit later
<laga_> i'll just merge your changes then
<superm1> k
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) tgm4883, good progress
(superm1/#ubuntu-mythtv) don't bother assigning i say
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) ok
(tgm4883/#ubuntu-mythtv) i added a beta milestone, it doesn't require a date, but if we want to assign any future blueprints or bugs to be done by it we can
* tgm4883 was going to assign everything to laga_  :)
<superm1> hehe
<tgm4883> superm1, mysql.txt autodetection?  Is that also good?
<superm1> that's the same as the be/fe autodetect
<superm1> isn't it?
<tgm4883> i would think, there is a seperate blueprint though
<laga_> superm1: i'd rather rebuild ;)
<tgm4883> ill say superseded
<superm1> laga_, okay at that same page, there is a ubiquity branch then
<superm1> just do the debian/changelog version bump there to something higher than 1.5.7
<DaveMorris> anyone fancy doing this bash scripting for me?
<superm1> DaveMorris, what scripting?
<laga_> superm1: ok
<tgm4883> is the HdHomerun configuration utility included?
<superm1> Not yet
<DaveMorris> http://www.pastebin.ca/650390 removing line 6
<tgm4883> plans to?
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> but it will occur in muliple places and the width/height values change
<superm1> DaveMorris, sounds like a job for sed?
<DaveMorris>  more node8.html | grep WIDTH= | grep -v IMG
<DaveMorris> will get me the bits I want but I'm not sure how to pass that into sed
<superm1> sed "s/INPUT/OUTPUT/" | tee temp_file > /dev/null && move temp_file old_file
<DaveMorris> yeah I know how sed works, but I don't know who to get that other bit into sed
<superm1> so set an env variable to your INPUT
<superm1> and then in sed use $INPUT
<superm1> so that you can grab said env variable
<tgm4883> diskless and PXE booting?
<superm1> approve it, but its not going to be in until at least 8.04
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> if you can create a 8.04 target release
<superm1> set it to that
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i'll see what I can do
<tgm4883> would
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/pxe-booting
<tgm4883> would this and this be the same
<superm1> there are two that are very similar
<superm1> i saw that at some point
<superm1> one of them should be superseeded
<superm1> or at least merge the two
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/dhcpnetworkboot
<tgm4883> oh ok
<tgm4883> um 1 question
<tgm4883> the delay of dapper, was that a 1 time thing
<superm1> yea
<tgm4883> or do they do that for all LTS
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> well hopefully
<tgm4883> cause gutsy +1 should be an LTS
<superm1> yes gutsy +1 will be an lts
<tgm4883> I can make a 8.04 as a new series
<tgm4883> thats how ubuntu handles releases
<superm1> ya
<superm1> sounds about right
<superm1> hey jono
<jono> hey dude :)
<superm1> jono, do you know who i should talk to about moving mythbuntu.org onto a canonical hosted server?  Maybe into those same servers that the locos sat at ?
<superm1> since imbrandon's server has been down the last week
<superm1> with no real ETA of when its coming back to life
<jono> superm1: speak to matt nuzum newz2000
<superm1> jono, Ok thanks.
<jono> np superm1 :)
<superm1> i'm gonna give imbrandon a chance here at least till the end of the week, and hopefully he's got a good explanation for what's happened: but if not, then i'll contact him
<laga_> do you have a backup?
<superm1> laga_, well everything is in bzr but drupal :(
<laga_> :(
<superm1> i'm *hoping* this is just a connectivity issue
<superm1> and all the data is intact
<superm1> because drupal sure was a pain to get setup :)
<tgm4883> superm1, would you check out mythbuntu on launchpad.  I have 8.04 setup as its own series and also as a release under trunk.  Which should it be?
<superm1> tgm4883, that sounds like exactly how it should be
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> im not so sure about that
<superm1> er well
<superm1> looking closer
<superm1> no, there should be a 7.10 release, and a 8.04 release
<tgm4883> under trunk
<tgm4883> right?
<superm1> well i dont think so
<superm1> but dont know for sure
<superm1> i think they should be their own series
<tgm4883> well the releases are under a series
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so make a series for them and then a release for them
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then the milestones should be in there too
<superm1> right
<tgm4883> stupid question, but what is trunk
<superm1> where development happens
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> thats what i thought
<superm1> same thing as 'HEAD'
* DaveMorris gives up with his script
<tgm4883> you want to have any codenames?
<superm1> DaveMorris, i say don't worry about picture sizing right now, content is more important
<tgm4883> like "that, and a pair of testicles"
<superm1> tgm4883, i dont think so...
<tgm4883> ah
<DaveMorris> it'll be really easy if you can script, but I do OO :(
<tgm4883> i was thinking "it's like a kick in the nuts"
<superm1> i'm not partial to using codenames at least
<tgm4883> yea, if anything when ubuntu names theirs, we should copy that
<superm1> right
<DaveMorris> yeah I was just wanting to resize the images in the html version, because they look fine at full size, but look crap when they aren't
<laga_> superm1: how can i specify an additional repo for the build script?
<superm1> laga_, look in the build script at how it lists mythbuntu.org/files .....
<superm1> take that line out
<superm1> and put yours instead
<superm1> also look at how the apt key is added
<laga_> ah
<superm1> just put your repo's apt key there instead
<laga_> seen that
<laga_> heh
<laga_> i don't have a key yet ;)
<superm1> well if you use falcon, it lets you use a key
<superm1> so just plop that key in place of the current key
<superm1> and you would be fine
<laga_> superm1: won't i need additional packages? eg mythbuntu-live package?
<superm1> ah crap.
<superm1> i forgot that didn't clear the archive
<superm1> everything else has
<DaveMorris> For those interested in the current state of the manual.  The html images can easily be made bigger so don't worry about those
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythbuntu/ - html install manual
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythbuntu/complete-manual.pdf - pdf version
<DaveMorris> and it's a bit slow as it's on my home machine
<laga_> superm1: is mythbuntu live in bzr?
<superm1> laga_, take a look at my home.eng.iastate.edu~/superm1/debs dir
<superm1> i put the debs there
<laga_> thanks
<laga_> i'm not exactly hapy that mythbuntu.org is down
<superm1> i'm pretty sure everything else has cleared into the archive now
<superm1> oh trust me, me either
<superm1> i've gotten fairly dependent on using it for this sort of thing
<superm1> laga_, one more that hasn't cleared
<superm1> there is a new version of lirc-generator
<superm1> just put it in the webspace
<superm1> everything else is in the archive
<superm1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mythbuntu&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all :)
* laga_ configures falcon sync to upload to his httpd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-09
<laga_> groovy.
<laga_> superm1: i've just kicked off the build
<laga_> i hope this work
<laga_> s
<superm1> me too
<laga_> if not then i'm gonna.. um.. ask you to do it for me ;)
<superm1> well luckily the entire build env is pretty simple now
<laga_> i guess i need to upload my gpg key to a key server now
<superm1> not really
<superm1> it just manually injects it
<superm1> into the iso
<laga_> ah
<laga_> well, for my own repo, though
<superm1> oh ya
<superm1> well if its public
<laga_> not yet
<laga_> superm1: i'd liketo have weekly package builds for feisty
<laga_> is that something that could be done on mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> laga_,
<superm1> yes
<superm1> that was what i was thinking
<superm1> it'd be logical to just keep both there
<laga_> yay
<superm1> sorting out how to use PPAs though
<superm1> thats the trouble
<superm1> there is a cron that does the source package builds
<superm1> and then i've just apt-get source'd them and built and uploaded back
<superm1> but with ppa, that won't be necessary
<superm1> as long as that warning and backup work, i dont think too much needs to be worried about with people using those packages
<laga_> yup
<laga_> ah, i need to export my gpg key to the mythbuntu-live dir
* laga_ gets weird error messages from the build script and tries again with LC_ALL=c
<laga_> LC_ALL=C even
<laga_> superm1: ever seen this: http://www.pastebin.ca/650458
<superm1> laga_, is this on gutsy?
<superm1> it looks like it doesn't like my time command that normally calculates the amount of time to run a few commands
<superm1> because line 03 and 05 right there are when it runs the two chroot commands
<laga_> that's on feisty
<superm1> weird.
<superm1> well those time commands work for me
<superm1> maybe its a locale specific thing
<superm1> with the way they are done
<superm1> they are at the bottom of the script
<laga_> i have replaced "time" with "
<laga_>          err
<laga_> "/usr/sbin/time" now
<laga_> hope that works
<superm1> which time was it using?
<laga_> it's annoying that there are two ways of doing copy&paste in linux/kde/X11
<laga_> superm1: i hae no clue. i was assuming it's a shell builtin, but there is none
<laga_> let's see if i get the same error again
<superm1> well the time command isn't 'necessary' i mean you can just run it
<superm1> its just useful to know how long things took
<laga_> true
<tgm4883> superm1, as an administrator of mythbuntu, can you kill series?
<superm1> Probably?
<superm1> which series did you need nuked?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> well for future reference
<tgm4883> im reading some stuff about launchpad
<tgm4883> and i plan on testing something
<laga_> superm1: ah. the script called nvram-wakeup: usr/sbin/time
<tgm4883> so it will need to be nuked
<laga_> which was wrong obviously
<laga_> sorry for bother you
<tgm4883> and probably the 8.04 release under trunk
<tgm4883> but let me test some things first
<superm1> laga_, ya i should have realized when you put /usr/sbin/time... i've got my time in /usr/bin/time
<laga_> superm1: i was confused, too, but i chalked it off to "time" being a ber1337 benchmark tool for system administrators
<laga_> *cough*
<superm1> i wish i had cool keys like that on my keyboard.
<superm1> but i finally figured out how to write a  in gnome on a us keyboard
<laga_> heh
<laga_> here are some umlauts for ya: 
<laga_> use them wisely ;)
<laga_> you could use xmodmap to remap some keys
<superm1> prehaps i should
<superm1> who cares about F5-F7 anyway
<superm1> gnome had an option to map "right-alt + e" to the , which is very convenient
<laga_> i mapped my windows/menu keys to /{[}] \
<laga_> quite convient for coding
<laga_> i use them rarely, though :(
<superm1> well i've been using languages that don't use a lot of those
<superm1> so wouldn't do me much of good
<laga_> ;)
<superm1> sh and python lately
<laga_> i used perl
<laga_> still need to finish my epg grabber
<laga_> and do lots of other stuff, heh
<superm1> i know... me too.  next week i'm trying to plan ahead for what i will do what day
<superm1> since its my last sprint
<superm1> that i can get a lot of time to code
<laga_> mythmusic still fails to build in pbuilder-feisty. pbuilder-gutsy works great, though. *sigh*
<superm1> why is that?
<laga_> cddecoder.cpp: In member function 'virtual Metadata* CdDecoder::getMetadata()':
<laga_> cddecoder.cpp:403: error: 'M_QSTRING_UNICODE' was not declared in this scope
<superm1> that's really really odd...
<superm1> something like that failing on feisty
<laga_> i'll ask the mythmusic guy
<laga_> i have to run some RL errands.. like getting my lazy ass out of bed before 1pm ;)
<laga_> gbee is about to go to bed. i don't want to give him nightmares so i'll ask him tomorrow
* tgm4883 smacks head
<tgm4883> I get it now
<superm1> laga_, so build is working then before you run off :)
<laga_> superm1: i hope so
<superm1> okay
<laga_> /tmp/mythbuntu-iso-script: line 104: mksquashfs: command not found
<laga_> almost ;)
<laga_> huh
<laga_> i do have mksquashfs
<superm1> laga_, that is done in the chroot
<superm1> check for any errors above
<superm1> like a problem during debootstrap
<superm1> or unable  to install somtehing eles
<laga_> i'm in the chroot now.
<laga_> E: Couldn't find package mksquashfs
<laga_> interesting
<laga_> um
<laga_> i'm stupid, it's not called that :)
<superm1> laga_, that commonly happens if ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal don't install properly
<superm1> if you dont get something from one of the mirrors right
<laga_> i used de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<laga_> i didn't log $stuff, though
<laga_> so i can't tell for sure
<laga_> there's a log file in the chroot, righ
<laga_> t
<laga_> ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard are installed
<laga_> there were some problems in the bootstrap.log
<laga_> dpkg: base-passwd: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you request:
<laga_>  base-passwd depends on libc6 (>= 2.6); however:
<laga_>   Package libc6 is not installed.
<laga_> and some ignored pre-depends
<laga_> Setting up base-passwd (3.5.11build1) ...
<laga_> didn't look to problematic, though
<laga_> the pxe-booting spec looks interesting
<laga_> i think i'd like to work on that
<laga_> too bad that i already hae more frontends than necessary
<tgm4883> i think we need to rename trunk
<superm1> laga_, just run it again
<superm1> if something like that went wrong during bootstrap
<laga_> superm1: i'm doing that now
<laga_> it's fetich moe packages
<laga_> um
<laga_> i need to get some sleep probably :)
<laga_> 184M /home/remastersys/mythbuntu.iso
<laga_> hum
<laga_> that's not big
<superm1> wrong size....
<superm1> :(
<superm1> it comes out to ~404mb
<laga_> there were some errors
<laga_> i'll just run it again
<tgm4883> Looking around launchpad, I think we need to rename trunk to 7.10.  That way, after we release 7.10, we can create a series for 8.04 and move development to there (moving focus is easy).  In doing that, all the bugs for 7.10 stay with 7.10 and 8.04 would be fresh
<superm1> Ok
* tgm4883 here crickets
<tgm4883> ok, i'll go ahead and rename it, sec
<tgm4883> now the question is, can you kill the 8.04 release under 7.10 (and kill the entire supported series),  I cannot
<superm1> I'll try
<laga_> superm1: it didn't install mythbuntu-live, likely because it's not signed.. for whatever reason
<superm1> the package doesn't need to be
<superm1> just the repository
<superm1> and that's the apt key you inject
<laga_> the repository is signed, it decided to "Ign" that when apt-get update
<laga_> Ign http://screwless gutsy Release.gpg
<superm1> laga_, and that apt key is being added at the start of the script?
<laga_> that apt-key is added, but there is no Release.gpg in my repo. only falcon.gpg
* superm1 sighs.
<superm1> okay well perhaps add some sort of --force-install for now?
<laga_> i must be stupid. *sigh*
<laga_> i wonder where falcon got that key ;)
<superm1> tgm4883, i dont think it can be nuked
<superm1> i think you need to nuke the whole 7.10 series
<tgm4883> cant do that either
<tgm4883> i think a launchpad admin can, i remember reading that
<tgm4883> any idea how to become a distrobution instead of a project?
<superm1> okay how about this then..... rename the 7.10 series to 8.05, the 8.04 to 7.10 and the 8.05 to 8.04?
<laga_> superm1: does falcon ask you for your passphrase?
<superm1> laga_, I dont recall offhand
<laga_> k
* laga_ starts over with falcon
<tgm4883> the extra series and release should be removed tomarrow superm1
<superm1> ah ok cool
<superm1> poked in #launchpad?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> also asked about distrobutions
<tgm4883> anyway, now when we release alpha4 we should also make a release for it on launchpad
<tgm4883> and hopefully, people will file bug reports there
<tgm4883> still dont know anything about distrobutions though, although was refered to kiko if we want to know more
<laga_> superm1: re-created the repo. falcon asked me for my passphrase now. yay.
<superm1> great :)
<laga_> falcon 2.x comes across as being a bit fragile.
<laga_> still better than any of the other hacks i used to use ;)
<laga_> yay
<laga_> all worky now
<superm1> great
<laga_> drbl.sf.net must have a great webmaster
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythbuntu-control-centre, would this also connect to NFS servers
<tgm4883> and someone spelled center wrong ;)
<superm1> That's the way its supposed to be spelled
<tgm4883> i konw
<superm1> according to those people on the other side of the large body of water
<tgm4883> know
<superm1> i've considered adding something like that to it
<tgm4883> they can't help it if they're wrong
<superm1> but probably not for hte first revision
<superm1> i might work on it more tonight
<superm1> depending on what else comes up after i leave work
<tgm4883> i ask cause there is another blueprint that asks for it in the control center
<superm1> woah, its 8pm, maybe i should leave soon
<tgm4883> what do you think about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythgame-configuration
<superm1> not for this release, but sounds like a good idea for a future one
<tgm4883> ok, ive been marking things for next release as defered
<tgm4883> and assigning others to 7.10
<tgm4883> whats the status on firmware finder, still needing infrastructure
<laga_> would be cool to have a simple DRBL frontend integrated into the control centre..
<superm1> tgm4883, i've not talked to him for a while, i anticipate that he didn't make much progress
<superm1> leave it as is for now
<superm1> with no target
<superm1> drbl?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/pxe-booting
<tgm4883> see full specification
<superm1> oh drbl.sf.net
<superm1> of course
<superm1> yea we'll see, need a 'basic' release first :)
<laga_> heh
<tgm4883> are the new video drivers in ?
<tgm4883> ie nvidia-glx-new
<superm1> oh that...
<superm1> yea about that
<superm1> "which" one gets installed needs some work
<tgm4883> anticipated for 7.10?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> but i think i need some help on that one
<superm1> well i've gotta get home, i'll be back on in an hour or so
<tgm4883> to make it choose which driver?
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> ya
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, whats happening
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, not alot good news though, I got what I needed to finish up my package for the apple thing
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> it works good then?
<foxbuntu> gotta finish it
<tgm4883> ah
<foxbuntu> superm1 is gonna help me finish it up
<tgm4883> he should be back on in about an hour, signed off 2 minutes before you signed on
<laga_> superm1 is a star
<tgm4883> a shining star
<laga_> g'night
<rockets> Is it possible to run mythtv as a server that streams video to another PC?
<Tari_> if the other one can run a myth frontend, sure
<tgm4883_laptop> there is also an unofficial plugin called mythstreamtv
<defendguin> i'm having some difficulty trying to get a dvd to play using mythtv
<defendguin> the screen just goes black for a second
<defendguin> it really pisses me off that it doesn't work and i can't see where i went wrong it appears as though all the software is installed properly
<troy_s> defendguin: You don't happening to be running a gl accelerated desktop do you?
<defendguin> i am
<troy_s> defendguin: Try turning it off and doing the dvd playback attempt.
<troy_s> defendguin: GL accelerated desktops in Linux just aren't there yet and can be a source of pain.
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> i dont think that is the source of the problem
<troy_s> defendguin: Is it trying to run fullscreen?
<defendguin> ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD
<defendguin> callbacks.on_opendvd_activate(): DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<defendguin> i'm running ogle through a ssh session and i get this error
<defendguin> this is what the output is when trying to use xine through a ssh session
<defendguin> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<defendguin> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
<defendguin> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
<defendguin> libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
<troy_s> defendguin: Ok... obvious questions first, you have the decss code installed yes?
<defendguin> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<defendguin> ;-)
<troy_s> defendguin: Yes, but you have decss yes?
<defendguin> i wasn't aware they was a package named decss
<defendguin> nope there isn't
<troy_s> the package is libdvdcss2
<troy_s> de-css -- the decrypter portion.
<defendguin> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.   according to apt
<troy_s> odd... where did you pull it from?
<defendguin> the mediabuntu repo probably
<defendguin> yup mediabuntu
<troy_s> defendguin: What error does mplayer spit?
<defendguin> Playing dvd://1.
<defendguin> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<defendguin> File not found: '1'
<defendguin> Failed to open dvd://1.
<defendguin> seems odd to me
<troy_s> See that just _stinks_ of lack of the decrypter portion.
<troy_s> Try the install shell script and see if that helps.
<defendguin> i did and it didn't
<troy_s> How completely odd.
<defendguin> if i install using the script apt prompts to upgrade libdvdcss2 anyway
<troy_s> defendguin: That might be a byproduct of the 'medibuntu' garbage.
<defendguin> well i'm not sure what to do
<troy_s> defendguin: To be honest, I have _never_ had dvd playback issues with the script.
<troy_s> defendguin: And it most certainly sounds like your decrypter isn't working.
<defendguin> which script are you using?
<troy_s> defendguin: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<defendguin> yup i have used it
<superm1> Daviey, you here?
<superm1> or awake yet
<laga_> 408M /home/remastersys/mythbuntu.iso
<laga_> yay
<laga_> hum
<laga_> i'm getting increasingly fed up with this image creation stuff
<laga_> iso seems to be created sucessfully now
<laga_> it won't log in automatically, though
<laga_> there is no ubuntu user. *sigh*
<laga_> in the original mythbuntu live disk, i can't find out to which package "/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf" belongs...
<Rimers> hey guys
<Rimers> superm1_: ive been looking at the lcdproc you send me, but i cant get it to load with the settings changed to imon, it tells me it cant find the driver module server/drivers/imon.so
<Rimers> superm1_: i cant seem to locate the placement of the directories or the imon.so file
<superm1_> re
<superm1_> laga, it is a symlink
<superm1_> in ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1_> Rimers, is that imon.so in the package?
<superm1_> or somewhere else
<laga_> superm1_: i'm in livecd mode of alpha 3 now. it's not a symlink there
<Rimers> hmm not sure
<superm1_> laga_, you can do an update-alternatives gdm-config-derivative
<superm1_> to move it around
<superm1_> and reassign it
<laga_> superm1_: where? in the chroot?
<superm1_> laga_, ya
<superm1_> or even while you've got the disk booted
<superm1_> i really dont know why it wouldn't have generated the first time around
<superm1_> it should have
<laga_> i can't login when my iso is booted. no ubuntu user
<superm1_> no ubuntu user?
<laga_> no
<superm1_> the script makes one explicitly
<laga_> i found out why the iso was too small, though. i forgot to add some debs to my repo ;)
<laga_> yes, it does
<laga_> hum
<laga_> i'll make another run
<laga_> and log everything.
<superm1_> easiest way to log it all is with tee
<superm1_> sudo sh script | tee file
<laga_> yes
<laga_> and 2>&1 i suppose
<superm1_> probably a good idea
<superm1_> that is how pegasus creates the logs too
<Rimers> superm1_: ive found the imon.so file in /usr/lib/lcdproc just not sure how to get LCDd to load it and not look for somthing else
<superm1_> hm interesting, imbrandon.com is down again i wonder if he is finally making some progress with getting things back up an' runnin
<superm1_> Rimers, well that patch is supposed to update the location of the Driverpath to be /usr/lib/lcdproc
<superm1_> so thats a bit odd
<Rimers> hmm okay
<superm1_> maybe try editting the LCDd.conf file
<superm1_> and adding a trailing /
<superm1_> to the end of the driver path
<Rimers> hmm problem is ive yet to find a driver path
<superm1_> well that should be in /etc/LCDd.conf
<superm1_> if anything
<Rimers> ah found it, must have been blind on first look
<foxbuntu_> superm1_, so you doing your usual all night packing frenzy tonight?
<superm1_> ah crap i gotta do that soon don't i
<foxbuntu_> lol
<superm1_> i wanted to work on the control centre more
<superm1_> i made a lot of progress on it last night
<superm1_> :)
<foxbuntu_> oh yeah?
<superm1_> yea you got a sec?
<superm1_> wanna see?
<foxbuntu_> sure
<superm1_> run this: "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre"
<superm1_> you should get revision 9
<superm1_> you dont have to build it
<superm1_> just ./mythbuntu-control-centre
<foxbuntu_> k
<foxbuntu_> do I need to have myth installed or anything?
<superm1_> well i dont have all the helper functions tied to anything but modifying gui stuff
<superm1_> so no
<superm1_> you might need mythbuntu-lirc-generator though
<superm1_> and python-mysql something
<foxbuntu_> oh
<foxbuntu_> well, I will have to look at it later then
<superm1_> okay then
<foxbuntu_> I have like 12 servers to build and one to migrate yet today
<superm1_> i'll be back in a bit
<DaveMorris> cd ..
<DaveMorris> wrong focus :(
<foxbuntu_> lol
<DaveMorris> http://mythtvnews.com/2007/08/09/mythbuntuorg-is-down/ more news spreading of where to get the iso's from :)
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/remove-mythweather-from-mythweb
<laga_> can anyone point superm1 to mythbuntu_create_iso.log.gz once he's back? that's the build log for mythbuntu
<tgm4883> is that something we could do?  Or should it be assigned elsewhere (either official plugins, or not assigned because mythtv is not on launchpad)
<laga_> tgm4883: he fails to provide a reason *shrug*
<tgm4883> im guessing its because if you don't have mythweather installed it still shows up
<tgm4883> in mythweb
<laga_> i doubt that
<laga_> maybe it's different in trunk, though
<tgm4883> must be
<tgm4883> mine still has it and i haven't had mythweather since it broke
<laga_> hum
<laga_> mythweather is fixed in ubuntu, btwe
<tgm4883> it is, sweet
<tgm4883> i haven't checked it in so long
<laga_> at least for mythbuntu
<tgm4883> what are the requirements for getting a package in the universe
<tgm4883> or multiverse, whatever is easier
<laga_> dunno about that
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> superm1
<superm1> tgm4883
<tgm4883> laga_
<laga_> huggy feelings
<superm1> haha
<laga_> ;)
<tgm4883> i was pointing you to
<laga_> http://laga.ath.cx/mythbuntu_create_iso.log.gz
<tgm4883> yes
<laga_> i forgot to add the host in my older message. duh.
<tgm4883> but i noticed that i didn't know the first part
<superm1> The requested URL /mythbuntu_create_iso.log.gz was not found on this server.
<laga_> http://laga.ath.cx/pics/mythbuntu_create_iso.log.gz
<laga_> <- stupid today
<tgm4883> thats quite long
<superm1> laga_, what's with all the LANGUAGE LC_ALL errors?
<superm1> did the locale not apply right or somethin
<laga_> superm1: i guess the image didn't contain my german locales
<superm1> Unpacking mythtv-common (from .../mythtv-common_0.20.1+trunk14147-0.0ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<superm1> [: 91: false: unexpected operator
<laga_> !
<tgm4883> superm1, are there any more requirements (besides us running though linda and lintian) to get a package into Universe?
<superm1> well a proper copyright
<tgm4883> thats all, those three things basically
<superm1> and properly placing things in the right areas and such
<superm1> those are the three big ones at least
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> there are small other things that people can nag on though
<tgm4883> Basically follow the guide and read revu and we're good?
<tgm4883> also, possible to remove mythweather from mythweb when not installed?
<superm1> mythweather from mythweb?
<superm1> it shouldn't be showing up there unless its installed i thought
<superm1> but yea reading
<superm1> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<superm1> is about all you would need to do
<superm1> once you have it up on revu, i'll give it another more formal look
<tgm4883> yea mythweather still shows up
<tgm4883> let me just verify real quick
<superm1> its probably because weather info is entered into mysql
<superm1> i'd say its probably a moot point -
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> i mean if you dont want to look at it, you dont have to :)
<tgm4883> so just kill the blueprint
<tgm4883> not my request
<superm1> oh didn't realize there was a blueprint for it
<tgm4883> new today
<superm1> is it just a request to not have it there if you dont install it?
<tgm4883> also, i think you get points for anything you do in launchpad, i just jumped another 200 from yesterday
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/remove-mythweather-from-mythweb
<tgm4883> doesn't say why he wants it split, but i figured it out
<superm1> is there contact info?
<superm1> i dont think so
<superm1> but if there s, perhaps contacting jhim for further info
<tgm4883> nope no info
<tgm4883> laga thinks its fixed anyway in trunk
<tgm4883> so im gonna kill it
<superm1> well leave a status not
<superm1> note
<superm1> explaining that
<tgm4883> yep did that
<superm1> foxbuntu,  Daviey (and other interested parties)  http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre
<laga_> wrt the mythweather blueprint: i dunno if it's fixed in trunk or not
<laga_> tbh, i don't see a problem because the OP does not mention any.
<tgm4883> well i said it is believed to be fixed in trunk, so were covered ;)
* tgm4883 should have said "Laga told me it was fixed so if it isn't blame him.  Send all mail to Laga, PO Box..........."
<tgm4883> ;)
<laga_> ;)
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883> there are 4 blueprints that I dont have a status on.  They are marked new (not the deffered ones)
<tgm4883> what are the status on these?
<superm1> defer the web myth and the v4l-dvb
<superm1> control centre - you can see the progress above
<superm1> gather system info, someone needs to write a useful tool for i think
<tgm4883> start fe from init?
<tgm4883> is the above control centre fancy photoshop or semi functional app?
<tgm4883> im thinking good progress
<superm1> i wrote that whole gui last night
<superm1> so its semi functional
<superm1> it needs the backend functionality to do things now
<tgm4883> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/start-fe-from-init
<superm1> the start fe from init though, it'd be great to visit it this cycle, if someone here can
<superm1> and explore it
<superm1> tgm4883, if you want to after your done with unofficial plugins
<superm1> because that can be ~25 mb memory savings
<superm1> by doing so
<tgm4883> i'll take a look, no promises though
<superm1> well at least investigate the feasibility of it
<superm1> because by doing so,  there are some odd ramifications regarding automatic login
<superm1> and which user is logged in
<tgm4883> ok, our blueprint pages looks alot different than it did a few days ago, if its confusing let me know, i may be able to answer some questions
<tgm4883> but i am leaving today and wont be back until sunday
<superm1> okay tgm4883
<superm1> thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Daviey> superm1_: any news on mythbuntu.org; I tried phoning imbrandon the other day - but no reply
<superm1_> Daviey, you here?
<superm1_> yet
<superm1_> you tried to phone him too?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> the other day.. no reply
<superm1_> Well i phoned him friday
<superm1_> and spoke for a moment
<superm1_> and have had a few line of text here and there
<superm1_> but nothing that explains whats going on here even
<superm1_> i contacted someone in canonical to see the feasibility of hosting on a canonical box, and it looks like we'd be able to fit into the loco team boxes
<superm1_> so i'm giving imbrandon till tomorrow to get a reasonable explanation
<superm1_> and/or up and running
<superm1_> otherwise, i'll get the ball rolling on setting this up on another box
<superm1_> this whole thing really isn't cool though
<superm1_> none of /var/www is backed up - including the new theme, and also the gpg key for the package signer is on there
<DaveMorris> anyone know when does the dow jones start trading?
<laga_> no
<DaveMorris> I wiki'ed it
<DaveMorris> was wondering how it'll take the market news today
<laga_> market news?
<laga_> i didn't have time for a long breakfast so i just skipped through the newspaper
<DaveMorris> they closesd down 3% yesterday
<DaveMorris> FTSE100 is currently 3% down again, big losers are all banks
<DaveMorris> Central banks world wide are pumping alot more money in than normal
<laga_> weather is totally fscked up here
<laga_> it's august and it's raining all the time
<DaveMorris> it was like that here (UK) for all of June/July
<laga_> well
<laga_> that's normal for UK, though
<laga_> imho ;)
<DaveMorris> not really
<laga_> it's actually cold
<superm1_> keescook, you here?
<laga_> hey superm1_
<superm1_> hey laga_
<laga_> superm1_: i checked out falcon from bzr last night and played with buildd support. it's not quite there yet but looking good
<superm1_> laga_, does it use pbuilder or sbuild?
<superm1_> or do its own thing
<laga_> superm1_: it uses pbuilder
<superm1_> ah so you can use pbuilder-gdebi for it
<laga_> superm1_: well, you can specify your own build command.. i filed a few bug reports which were closed as invalid. he doesn't want bug reports because it's not a release yet
<laga_> yes
<superm1_> laga_, your on kubuntu right?
<laga_> yes
<superm1_> can you check out the bzr branch for mythbuntu-control-centre, and just run the script (dont build the package)
<superm1_> and see if it detects your system correctly
<superm1_> it won't make any modifications yet, i'm just working on the system query stuff for it
<laga_> sure
<laga_> my gutsy pbuilder is still broken. *sigh*
<laga_> well, might just take some time for de.archive.ubuntu.com to update
<keescook> superm1_: here, but distracted.  lirc upload?
<superm1_> keescook, yes if possible :)
<superm1_> how'd you know?
<superm1_> bug 129038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129038 in lirc "lirc overwrote my lircd.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129038
<keescook> I saw the bug mail go by.  :)
<keescook> rawk, I'll get it spun up, I've doing some other sponsoring right now too
<laga_> superm1_: the control centre depends on the lirc module i guess
<superm1_> yes laga_
<superm1_> you can comment those lines out for now
<superm1_> if you dont have it installed
<superm1_> its just 3 includes
<superm1_> err imports
<laga_> i'll just install it
<superm1_> (the code to use it to write out the results isn't in yet)
<jams> control center that depends on lirc..sounds interesting
<keescook> superm1_: lirc uploaded.  :)  thanks for tracking down the fixes.
<superm1_> thanks keescook
<superm1_> jams, http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/centre
<laga_> jams: it depends on a lirc module for the control centre :)
<superm1_> you can see some captures from yesterday's gui, i'm still working on more
<laga_> superm1_: i'll try it later, gotta run to the shops now
<jams> interesting..looks good
<jams> isthat gtk?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> it will be usable as a mythtv installer on ubuntu boxes, or a control area on mythbuntu boxes
<jams> for the remote's do youhave a largish collectin or lirc files?  I'm thinking of settings up something to get them all in one place.  Specificly for cable boxes
<superm1_> jams, are you on gutsy?
<superm1_> you can see what is there for the collection
<jams> oh no...
<superm1_> lirc now ships a lirc.hwdb
<jams> at the risk of being yelled at, i'm not a ubunta person
<superm1_> which maps remote names to module lists and a lircd.confs
<superm1_> so upon lirc install now, you choose your remote, and it preloads the appropriate modules and lircd.conf
<superm1_> and saves those settings for the next boot
<jams> right..makes perfect sense
<superm1_> to generate a lircrc, foxbuntu and i wrote mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1_> which parses the lircd.conf
<superm1_> and makes a sane lircrc
<superm1_> and now this control centre further expands upon that by making it easy to choose your remote and change and regenerate from a gui
<superm1_> also, gutsy ships with all the lirc modules prebuilt in the linux-ubuntu-modules package
<superm1_> so you won't need to recompile any of them yourself upon kernel upgrades
<superm1_> not an ubuntu person?  what brings you in here then :)
<jams> oh i see..it's something recent with lirc
<superm1_> yea the ubuntu media center guys have a pretty in depth lirc spec to fix things upstream
<superm1_> and make it more pleasant
<superm1_> i've worked with them on improving the ubuntu side of things
<superm1_> for now, for gutsy, until everything is sane upstream
<jams> got it.
<jams> to answer your question, i'm just interested in how mythbunta is getting along.
<jams> gotta keep laga_  on his toes!
<superm1_> well having the website down has really been bad...
<jams> yes i imagine it would be
<superm1_> and no one can get ahold of imbrandon to get a straight answer out of him
<superm1_> he hasn't responded to my last email
<superm1_> and we're running on a week now of downtime
<jams> i don't know if things are free for you or not. But i have found linode to be a good hosting company.
<superm1_> well imbrandon was hosting for free for us
<jams> little light on performance (as they are virtual machines)  but it'w workedwell for me
<superm1_> if he doesn't come back around i'm gonna move things over to a canonical server
<superm1_> only problem is that I wouldn't have root on such a box likely, so some of the nicer things that were done (cd builds need root), will need to be done locally and uploaded
<jams> understand that
<superm1_> but i'd prefer to not invest money in hosting, i already invest enough time here :)
<jams> yep
<jams> does mythbunta have an /etc/mythbunta-release file  or some other way to brand it as mythbunta  vs ubunta?
<superm1_> well since everything is uploaded in ubuntu archives, its more of a reconfiguration of ubuntu rather than a derivative
<superm1_> that can easily be switched between having a desktop or not
<jams> hmm ok
<superm1_> after that control centre is finished up, adding the desktop role back to an mythbuntu box should just be a matter of checking one of those radio buttons
<jams> i asked because i'm working on a project that will report back the os  and hardware config for a mythbox.  I thought reporting back mythbunta of ubunta might have some value, but it doesn't matter to me.
<superm1_> Report back to where?
<jams> for now it will report back to me and i will publish the results.  But depending how things go it could end up on mythtv.org.
<jams> i'm just thinking out loud, nothing set in stone
<jams> forget i mentioned it until i have something more concrete =)
<superm1_> well i say this because are you intending this to go into mythtv?
<superm1_> as an option to report back?
<jams> yep
<superm1_> an opt in sort of thing
<jams> yep
<superm1_> have you talked to the devs about it?
<jams> yep
<superm1_> and how was their feedback?
<jams> please, i would hate it  if my mythbox reported back somehting that i couldn't view or initiate
<superm1_> well hence it being op-in
<jams> correct
<superm1_> well i think it sounds like quite a useful idea
<jams> thats the general reception, with concerns of privacy and all that jazz
<jams> don't go stealing my idea!
<superm1_> haha, don't worry
<superm1_> i'd rather see it upstream rather than a mythbuntu specific thing either way
<jams> oh course
<jams> but in terms of myth  i see value in mythbunta vs ubunta
<superm1_> well i'm not sure there will be much of a distinction any more should this control centre pick up
<superm1_> and people start to use it to manage/do regular installs
<jams> so the control centre will/might end up in the ubunta repo?
<jams> if so then i see your point
<jams> any way i should get back to work, nice chatting with you
<superm1_> okay see you
* laga_ backports lirc  from gutsy to feisty...
* superm1_ already has done such procedures.  if he had webspace on mythbuntu.org still, he would have uploaded it there
<laga_> superm1_: did you see axel thimm's offer?
<laga_> he offered you webspace on atrpms
<superm1_> No?
<laga_> you already have an account there
<superm1_> oh i forgot i have space there
<superm1_> that's right
<superm1_> laga_, what offer are you referring to?
<laga_> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/283399#283399
<superm1_> ah yes
<superm1_> i wouldn't have seen that until later tonight
<superm1_> when i opened up tbird
<superm1_> well at least for -fixes for now, i guess that can work
<laga_> i could offer lots of webspace, too, but i'm too concerned about distributing stuff like libdvdcss and friends
<superm1_> although ppa might make more sense
<superm1_> for the -fixes
<laga_> yes
<laga_> does it already work?
<superm1_> well kinda
<superm1_> the uploads have to be timed right
<superm1_> so that you don't build mythplugins until mythtv has built
<laga_> so it doesn't work
<laga_> :)
* jams cracks the whip towards laga_ 
<jams> no idle chit chat..back to work!
<superm1_> if anything, i'll do the builds on ppa, and sync them to atrpms
<superm1_> with falcon
<laga_> jams: what work? :)
<laga_> i wonder why apt keeps complaining about unsigned packages from de.archive.ubuntu.com on my box
<laga_> maybe i'm missing a key from my keyring
<laga_> dput is also not very useful with falcon since you can't easily pass it a component
<laga_> superm1_: control centre fails with "IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf'
<laga_> "
<laga_> i've touched the file and it's working
<laga_> maybe such things could be handled more gracefully
<superm1_> laga_, ah that's another thing that is in gutsy packages
<superm1_> oh but only if mythtv-database exists
<superm1_> good point
<laga_> let me know when the control centre is ready to be translated
<superm1_> how to get it translatable, i'm not sure
<laga_> superm1_: control centre detects "kubuntu desktop" as "desktop role" if that's what you wanted to know
<laga_> superm1_: the control centre looks very good, btw. great job.
<superm1_> laga_, okay great so it saw kubuntu-desktop
<superm1_> good good
<superm1_> tell me great job once it does things :)  at this point it's a glorified app for gathering info :)
<laga_> i had another interesting idea but i forgot. duh.
<laga_> superm1_: are we already loading nividia-settings when starting X?
<superm1_> yes
<laga_> good good
<superm1_> in the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package's login script at least
<laga_> that's good enough :)
<superm1_> if its a desktop, then its up to the user
<laga_> superm1_: it's written in python and glade, right?
<superm1_> yes
<laga_> i'll found how to translate stuff
<superm1_> i think the same way ubiquity handles it is likely the way to go
<laga_> superm1_: seems like intltool is the way to go for translations
<superm1_> laga_, the way that ubiquity does it, all text is in the .templates file in debian/
<superm1_> and then in the initialization stage, it's overridden appropriately
<laga_> superm1_: ubiqity seems to be using intltool
<superm1_> is it a python module?
<laga_> hum
<laga_> DESCRIPTION intltool-extract  extracts  strings  in the specified XML/INI type SOURCE_FILE and writes them into a C header file. Then xgettext(1) can merge these strings  inside  header  file into po template.
<laga_> intltool-extract  is  usually  not  executed manually, but called from intltool-update(8) instead.
<laga_> i'll play around with it and let you know
<superm1_> k
<laga_> seems to be easy
<superm1_> well if you want to add translation support to, be my guest :)
<laga_> i'm going to
<laga_> need some food first
<borga2> Does anyone know which version of v4l-dvb that comes with ubuntu 7.04?
<superm1_> borga2, it's the version that shipped with the kernel in 7.04, nothing special
<superm1_> its not a special snapshot after that kernel release
<borga2> Hmm actually it is version 2.6.21 of the kernel
<superm1_> 7.04 shipped with a 2.6.20 kernel i had thought?
<borga2> yes that's right, so I thought that v4l was a separate module/program
<laga_> this i18n business is confusing
<superm1_> well v4l is indeed a sep project, but they are included in the kernel now.   so development happens outside the kernel tree
<superm1_> but they regularly sync in
<borga2> the problem is that i extracted the latest version to help me get rid of a problem with my nova-t 500 card. So I downloaded latest hg version
<superm1_> right
<borga2> But I ended up with a broken knc1 card and a what seems to be a working nova?! :-(
<superm1_> oh that's quite a shame
<borga2> So I would like to downgrade to a previous working version to try to locate the problem.
<laga_> use git-bisect?
<borga2> And that is?!
<laga_> google?!
* laga_ hasn't had a lot of food today so apologies for any grumpiness
<borga2> hehe
<borga2> google works, but it's allways easier to get some actual hands on help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<laga_> superm1: i committed i18n support for the control centre
<jeffcster> mytharchive question: where would I find the README for growisofs? I'm using mythbuntu 7.10
<laga_> jeffcster: "man growisofs"?
<jeffcster> thanks, now maybe I can get to the root of my problem.
<tafkaz> hi. first of all: mythtv is great and runs pretty good here !
<tafkaz> now my question
<tafkaz> if i put a dvd with some mixed movies into the drive myth will open the gallery right ?
<tafkaz> normally now you can choose a movie, and it will be played by the configured movieplayer
<tafkaz> now....some of my dvds will work exactrly so, while others though only show a white picture and do nothing after choosing a file
<tafkaz> is this problem known here ?
<tafkaz> its just a clean white screen, which i have never seen elsewhere in myth
<tafkaz> xine (the configured movieplayer) will read and play the same files perfectly when run in an xterm
<tafkaz> with absolutely the same command
<killefiz> my mythtv-backend dies quite often and I cannot find anything in the logfile after it happens - is there a way to change the backend debug level to find out what happens?
<Mirage> mythbackend -v help
<killefiz> great - thanks
<troy_s> foxbuntu: Ping
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-08-12
<laga> re
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<superm1> hey Daviey
<superm1> i spoke with brandon again today
<Daviey> you are up late/ealry
<superm1> and he filled me in on it all
<superm1> late....
<superm1> i'll be hitting the sack in a bit likely
<Daviey> i phoned him uo yesterday
<Daviey> he told me he was having problems with the switch or something
<Daviey> The yanky accent has kinda hard to follow :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i spoke to him the day before you
<superm1> right before i started to load up the truck to get moving
<Daviey> you're moving house again?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yup
<superm1> just did
<Daviey> nicer than the old place?
<superm1> well just another place
<superm1> to finish up my last semester here at the uni
<Daviey> you job has finished?
<Daviey> your*
<superm1> well yes and no
<superm1> because it got extended through the semester part time
<superm1> but formally finished that part of the work
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> but in any which case, i do need to get to bed
<superm1> i'll catch you tomorrow or so
<Daviey> must have only been a couple of months tho?
<Daviey> nn
<DaveMorris> I got this comment on my blog - "the installer doesn't work for me as the mythbuntu site is down, anything I should do to fix this?" - how come it depends on mythbuntu.org?  I'm guessing they should do an instal without a network connection, but will it still setup network for once it's installed?
<laga> re
<laga> DaveMorris: AFAIK it needs to etch some packages from there... or at least it tries to
<laga> DaveMorris: are your the documentation guy?
<laga> gah
<laga> i'd need "timeouts for dialogs" in zenity *now* and not in gnome 2.20
<laga> sleep 5 | zenity --progress it is then
<laga> *sigh*
<laga> i extended mythtv-setup.sh a bit. now it'll ask you if you want to open the documentation on the second virtual desktop if you start mythtv-setup.
<laga> http://laga.ath.cx/mythtv-setup-open-documentation.jpg <- screenshot
<laga> what do you think?
<laga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty
<laga> ^^ some of the anchors there are broken
<Paladine> anyone in here got any experience with dual tuner dvb-s cards?
<laga> anyone in here got any experience with meta questions?
<laga> yes, i'm everywhere ;)
<laga> Paladine: have you checked the linuxtv ressources yet?
<laga> hey superm1
<laga> superm1: http://www.pastebin.ca/654649 - what do you think about this patch?
<laga> superm1: it'll open the mythtv docs when you start mythtv-setup
<superm1> well it adds a dependency of firefox
<superm1> so that would still need to be included
<laga> it does not if you look closely
<laga> if neither firefox nor mythbrowser are installed it won't do anything
<laga> it adds a dependency on wmctrl (until i can figure out a way to send it to the second virtual desktop on openbox itself)
<superm1> windows + f2?
<laga> but wmctrl is not big
<superm1> what does that do?
<laga> superm1: it jumps to the second virtual deskto
<laga> p
<superm1> er nothing on my machine
<laga> the idea is to be able to switch between mythtv-setup and the docs easily
<superm1> on both of my gnome desktops it appears to not do anything?
<laga> superm1: that's an openbox keybindung
<laga> s/bindung/binding/
<superm1> well what if its not launched under openbox?
<laga> i can test for that ;)
<superm1> okay well one other worry
<superm1> if the user opens it
<superm1> then it will stay open
<superm1> when mythtv-setup is closed
<laga> two different cases. a) mythbuntu: user will log out ater some time, especially if he's logged in as an user other than mythtv to do maintenance
<laga> b) ubuntu: user uses common sense and his mouse to close the window
<superm1> well if its on a different virtual desktop
<superm1> it can easily be overlooked
<superm1> and the issue with use case 1, we're gonna switch over to everythign in normal user
<superm1> after the control centre is done
<superm1> and the control centre will be an option in the frontend
<laga> my two main concerns are: zenity does not yet support timeouts, that's why i'm using sleep 10 | zenity which will show a dialog window for 10 seconds.. but even if you abort, it'll wait 10s before starting the frontend
<laga> launching a GTK app from mythfrontend? ugly, IMHO.
<laga> especially because i cannot be controlled via lirc
<laga> that's why i'd keep the separate user
<superm1> well this can later be ported to QT
<laga> how would that help? still no LIRC, still a desktop-ish look & feel
<superm1> although i didn't write it that way that it would be easy, it would be doable
<superm1> well perhaps that option in myth for the control centre can issue a logout command
<laga> unless we'd add a control centre handler to the lirc generation stuff
<superm1> there is
<superm1> for lirc generation
<laga> i meant the other way around: generate a lircrc for use with irxevent to control the control centre
<laga> we could always use libmythui to write a control centre, but that's got PITA written all over it
<superm1> http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmythbuntucontsb3.png
<superm1> oh yea it would
<superm1> well i was thinking
<superm1> the control centre can query if VNC is running
<superm1> and if not, launch it with the control centre
<laga> that would require an additional computer to be available
<superm1> right
<superm1> but really a lot of the things in the control centre atm would only work well with a mouse
<laga> hrm
<laga> humpf
<laga> lircmd?
<laga> LIRC mouse daemon - translates infrared signals into mouse events
<laga> dcop support for the control centre?
<laga> there's a python-dcop package
<laga> superm1: lircmd could be interesting.
<laga> " I recommend that you use a special button to activate the mouse daemon with this command. You will see whenever the daemon is activated/deactivated directly on the screen. If you omit this command the daemon will always be active.
<laga> "
<superm1> Well mouse daemon?
<superm1> how does that work well i wonder
<laga> it's very hard to glue everything together properly
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> also i'd say that should be optional
<superm1> to open the documentation
<superm1> and if a kill signal can be sent to the web browser that was opened
<superm1> when mythtv-setup.real is killed
<superm1> it'd be feasible
<superm1> i'll be back in a  bit though, i'm gonna eat some lunch
<laga> it is optional to open the documentation. if you hit "abort" it's not opened
<laga> i'll improve the script later, gotta run too
<laga> there is a problem with just killing the browser - firefox will open a new tab if there's already an instance running.
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> hi
<jams> laga..yes a control center using libmythui would be a pita
<laga> jams: you're doing it, right? :)
<jams> well yeah..but it's still a pita
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> you guys use mythweb ?
<jams> those screens are so dang touchy and position and what not
<laga> AMD-ubuntuPOWEo: maybe
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> well you should its great
<laga> i know ;)
<AMD-ubuntuPOWEo> any way laga.....
<chuk> is there a way to burn an ISO from within myth?
<chuk> I can't seem to find it
<chuk> I assume its in mytharchive, but I couldn't find it
<xxZinnx> ello
<xxZinnx> ...
<xxZinnx> anyone there?
<xxZinnx> i need some suggestions on an hd frontend box
<laga> xxZinnx: #mythtv-users
<laga> chuk: i have never seen such a thing
<tampafl> "sorry mythtv not allowed to execute /usr/bin/xxx as root on mythtc"  sudo does not work either
<laga> sorry to hear that
<tampafl> yeah, sucks.  want to do something other than myth today.  any suggestions?
<laga> no
<laga> i don't know what your problem is
<tampafl> lol ;)
<tampafl> lilo menu does not alwasy come up on boot
<tampafl> ok , now lilo menu with 2 ooptions...yesterday there were like 3 kernels to pick from!
<laga> mythbuntu does not use lilo
<laga> you must be using a non-standard config
<tampafl> ooops wrong room, using knoppixmyth
<tampafl> sorry.
* laga blinks
<jams> heh  thats a bit of a mistake
<Paladine> whats the recommended minimum hardware for a slave backend?
<DaveMorris> superm1: we got an eta for mythbuntu to be backup or do we need to start moving it to another server within ubuntu ?
<Paladine> hey DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> hey Paladine
<Paladine> fancy seeing you here
<DaveMorris> I'm here more often than ubuntu-uk :)
<Paladine> hey you running a dvb-s setup?
<DaveMorris> afraid not, txwigger is though, he should be back from holoiday tomorrow
<Paladine> trying to figure out which would be the best cards to buy
<Paladine> I need 4
* DaveMorris time to do the dishes
<Paladine> at 11:30pm?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-04
<Ohadios> i'm still here... if anybody can help me!
<Ohadios> hmmm.
<Ohadios> seems like everybody's sleeping today :-)
<Ohadios> hello?
<MythbuntuGuest15> just installed my backend using 8.04 alpha because i couldnt get the current one to start up
<MythbuntuGuest15> install was successful, but i wanted to manually set the ip address
<MythbuntuGuest15> it has 2 network cards, so i may have manually set the wrong one, im not sure
<MythbuntuGuest15> but now it wont let me change anything with the network anymore
<MythbuntuGuest15> hmm nevermind i rebooted and it lets me change stuff again
<jmichel> I have a normal SB Live sound card on my MythBuntu system that I settup two weeks ago. At first, the SB Live was playing all audio on its analog port and its spdif at the same time. If was perfect to listen music on my digital Pionner Amp. But at some point I rebooted the computer and the digital out is not working anymore. I never touched the sound configuration so I really don't know what is happening.
<jmichel> As someone ever seen this problem on the SB Live which is quite a common audio card?  Any hint on where is the MythBuntu sound configuration?
<bobbob1016_> I'm testing the Mythbuntu LiveCD, and I was wondering if anyone could help me determine which remote I have, or which would be close enough to use in the remote plugins thing.  I have a Sony Vaio RM-MC1 remote, came with my Vaio for MCE.  Is there a generic card I can use?
<TelnetManta> anyone seen a problem where you cant "unlock" networking in mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> !MCEUSB2
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about MCEUSB2
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> !remotes
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about remotes
<tgm4883_laptop> !MCEUSB2 | bobbob1016_
<Zinn> bobbob1016_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<tgm4883_laptop> look there
<tgm4883_laptop> TelnetManta, haven't seen it.  Which version?
<dwf_starband> ok i was on a little bit ago, thought i had figured out my problem but i was wrong, how can i manualy configure my ip address on 8.4 alpha?
<bmathis> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<TelnetManta> tgm4883_laptop: 804
<bmathis> via cli
<dwf_starband> ok ill try that thank you
<bobbob1016_> Zinn: I have this remote: http://www.replacementremotes.com/store/productdetailp.cfm?productid=5706  Not in the pictures on that link
<dwf_starband> ok how can i know which network card im pluged into? I have the same ip set for both cards but only have a network cable going to one of them
<bmathis> quick and easy method is to try enabling dhcp on both, then do an ifconfig to see which one has an ip address
<bmathis> leaving only 1 plugged in
<dwf_starband> ok, how do i edit that file for dhcp?
<dwf_starband> just change out out the word static and insert the word dhcp?
<dwf_starband> do i need to remove the addresses? or are they alright aslong as it says dhcp?
<bmathis> pretty much... comment out the address, netmask, etc... settings
<bmathis> comment with a #
<dwf_starband> ok, thanks, ill try that
<dwf_starband> ok do i need to restart anything? or will just saving the file automaticly change the settings?
<bmathis> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<dwf_starband> ok i did that, firefox still cant find google.com
<dwf_starband> i know it worked when i installed, it downloaded the listings
<bmathis> can you ping google? or its ip 72.14.207.99?
<dwf_starband> just type ping 72.14.207.99 in the cl?
<bmathis> yup
<bmathis> when you did ifconfig did any of your nics show a ip given from your dhcp server?
<bmathis> if youre not sure try ifconfig | grep Bcast
<dwf_starband> network unreachable, ok ill try that
<dwf_starband> i typed that in and it just returned another prompt
<bmathis> try doing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" again
<bmathis> if it just gave you another prompt then you dont have an ip
<dwf_starband> still the same
<dwf_starband> am i going to have to reinstall all over again?
<bmathis> sorry, was talkin in another room... no need to reinstall, try this tutorial which has some pretty good info on it http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<dwf_starband> ok thanks ill read up on it
<dwf_starband> ok i dont know what network id or broadcast are
<dwf_starband> ok i figured it out, it was leaving the line
<dwf_starband> auto eht0
<dwf_starband> out of the file
<dwf_starband> um the line was
<dwf_starband> auto eth0
<dwf_starband> and
<dwf_starband> auto eth1
<dwf_starband> now its working, thanks
<dwf_starband> ok, now that thats working, how do i add rsa host key for that to my main desktop?
<dwf_starband> i just tried ssh and it said the rsa key had failed, im assuming because its a fresh install on an ip address it recognizes
<dwf_starband> can i just deleat known hosts and start fresh?
<bmathis> yes, you can delete known_hosts file from your machine
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<bmathis> also, you do not have to put in the broadcast or anything like that, you just need address, netmask, and gateway for it to work correctly
<dwf_starband> ok, cool, yeah i just had those three and they are working fine, it was just the line before the configuration that was missing, thanks
<dwf_starband> im learning lots, thanks for your patience
<bmathis> no problem
<dwf_starband> ok next question, i just rebooted and it hung on startup, the bar went back and forth a couple of times and then stoped, and stayed there, i reset the computer and it did the same thing again
<dwf_starband> never mind, i lied, it just looked like it hung, its starting now
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i need to reconfigure mythtv-common but when i run sudo dpkg --configure mythtv-common that doesnt work
<dwf_starband> where do i find the password i need for my frontend?
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bmathis> dwf_starband: the mysql password is in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<bobbob1016_> How do I add a folder I added in fstab to my Video Recordings menu?
<bmathis> you can change the dir in Utilities/Setup > Setup > Media Settings > Video Settings > General Settings
<bobbob1016_> How can I add a folder to Mythbuntu that has media, and have it show up in my video option?  I added the folder via NFS already, I can manually browse it, but I can't browse it throught the gui
<bmathis> you should be able to see it if you change the location of where the videos are stored (the settings that I just gave you) or create a symbolic link between the /var/lib/mythtv/videos folder and where you have your share
<Shadow__X> i installed the mythtv-front end package but i cant not access the db from my backend the backend is running mythbuntu and using the control center i enabled the mysql service
<bmathis> did you enter the mysql password from the backend on the frontend?
<Shadow__X> yes
<bmathis> and the ip address for the backend?
<Shadow__X> yup
<bmathis> have you checked the logs on both machines?
<Shadow__X> it says it cant find the backend
<bartmon> Hi! I0m considering building an HTPC that boots quickly (from a CF card). Because of this, "disk" space is an issue. How much space is needed for the install? Media storage will be provided via network.
<NTolerance> bartmon: my mythbuntu install w/ full gnome and xfce environments takes up 3.3GB of space
<superm1> bartmon, for just a frontend in the xfce env around a gig
<NTolerance> my system is a full blown everything, desktop and backend/frontend
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<NTolerance> yo
<bartmon> Thanks, NTolerance and superm1. I'll probably go ahead with a 2GB card then.
<superm1> bartmon, my only warning with a 2gb card is be conservative about what else you add to the install, and be sure to regularly clean out old kernels when you do updates and stuff
<superm1> and cached apt archives etc
<laga> and make sure the database doesnt get too large...
<laga> 4GB shoudn't be a lot more expensive, tho
<NTolerance> yeah, 4GB CF is cheap
<bartmon> I guess 4 GB would also mean future proofing stuff.
<NTolerance> even 8GB is cheap
<NTolerance> newegg sells 8GB CFs for $26
<bartmon> now that's cheap
<bartmon> in my country (i'm european) the cheapest one is 35€
<Shadow__X> and around 10 bucks for a cf to ide
<bartmon> have those ;)
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<jphillip> keep in mind the recomended ubuntu install partition is 7gb, so (like others have said) you will need to keep up on the system yourself
<bartmon> i guess xfce is the way to go + swap off
<Shadow__X> you could uninstall alot of stuff
<NTolerance> i wish i could install mythbuntu without XFCE
<Shadow__X> you could install gnome
<Shadow__X> and uninstall xfce
<bartmon> yeah, *ubuntu comes with a lot of preinstalled apps. I guess archlinux is an option but that's just too frustrating
<Shadow__X> if the primairy purpose is a myth box xfce would be a good chice
<Shadow__X> you could do xubuntu comes with less stuff
<NTolerance> i installed mythbuntu on top of regular ubuntu
<NTolerance> but mythbuntu depends on xfce, i don't want apt complaining about it
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: my myth box is beefy though, i don't care if gnome takes more resources
<Shadow__X> so then install away
<Shadow__X> lol
<NTolerance> more RAM is really the only consideration, and 2GB is dirt cheap these days
<Shadow__X> 4gb is cheap
<NTolerance> yeah
<bartmon> is mythbuntu x86_32 only?
<Shadow__X> i run 64bit
<jphillip> bartmon no its not
<Shadow__X> how do i get the mythtv plugin in totem on a regular ubuntu install
<bartmon> i gues a silly question from me. since all ubuntu flavours are also 64 bit maintaining a 64 bit mythpc package isn't a biggie :)
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: apt://totem-plugins-extra
<Shadow__X> thanks
<NTolerance> not many people like totem, but i think it's great
<Shadow__X> i like it
<NTolerance> nothing beats the old media player classic interface
<NTolerance> microsoft got that right back in win2k
<NTolerance> that's basically what it is
<Shadow__X> with totem i can watch youtube videos if i need to but going to that site doesnt work well on this computer
<NTolerance> gotta get totem-xine though, totem-gstreamer is no good
<Shadow__X> ah
<NTolerance> funny thing is that you can have both installed at once, which is odd
<NTolerance> i always remove totem-gstreamer
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<NTolerance> only totem-xine can play dvds w/ menu support
<Shadow__X> ah alright
<bartmon> i find that vlc produces least load when compared to mplayer and totem-gstreamer. haven't tried totem-xine though
<Shadow__X> this laptop is 600 mhz i have to be selective :D
<NTolerance> i have a serious love/hate relationship w/ vlc
<NTolerance> it's codec support is great, but that's really all it's got
<bartmon> the interface is questionable, true
<NTolerance> the interface is bad, i hate how it "minimizes" when you're not playing a video
<Shadow__X> yeah also watch a hd movie on it over the network
<NTolerance> window should stay the same size instead of moving around
<NTolerance> AND, it doesn't pause/resume properly, there's a lag delay
<NTolerance> really annoying
<Shadow__X> mhm have you tried streaming a hd movie on it or streaming anything
<bartmon> what does mythbuntu use then?
<Shadow__X> that doesnt work out all that well
<jphillip> HD over wifi is a big nono
<NTolerance> i use mplayer with the myth frontend
<NTolerance> but totem-xine when i'm playing videos on the desktop
<bartmon> well wifi 802.11g only has 27 Mb/s so it's a stretch for HD
<Shadow__X> i have shitty wireless n stupid broadcom
<bartmon> BTW, 54Mb/s is the combined upstream and downstream bandwidth
<bartmon> another marketing trick
<bartmon> it's like saying regular ethernet is 200MB/s
<Shadow__X> how about wireless n bartmon
<NTolerance> wireless FTL, i like having CAT5 all over my baseboards, makes a man feel good
<NTolerance> can't go wrong w/ gigabit
<Shadow__X> lol i love Gb
<bartmon> Shadow__X: don't know, don't have any n equipment
<NTolerance> network drives might as well be local drives over gigabit
<Shadow__X> so how do i setup the mythtv plugin in totem
<NTolerance> you can max out your HDD write speeds
<Shadow__X> mhm
<NTolerance> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4890719
<jphillip> bartmon good luck getting anythign near 27 as well
<jphillip> real world 12-15 is good
<bartmon> so in fact almost 2MB/s. what are typical bitrates for HD?
<NTolerance> anyone here ever done a restore from a failed mythtv install?
<jphillip> Shadow__X in theory n can do HD, but its still draft so you need to be careful about hardware
<NTolerance> like when a HDD dies
<jphillip> NTolerance you should be able to just reinstall and restore the DB
<NTolerance> right, i did it and it was awesome, i just wondered if anyone else had done it
<NTolerance> my HDD was dying
<Shadow__X> jphillip, yeah but as a rule of thumb you stay away from broadcom which is what my laptop has for n i am going to get a intel n card
<jphillip> I've done it when switching hardware
<NTolerance> i backed up the database and recordings dir, this was an ancient feisty/gutsy install
<jphillip> eh, broadcom has linux drivers
<bartmon> NTolerance: In those cases i always try a tool called SpinRite. Usually it improves the fitness of a drive so i can at least copy it to another destination
<NTolerance> installed hardy and mythbuntu, copied over the recordings dir, restored database = WIN
<jphillip> stay with broadcom, atheros or intel
<jphillip> Shadow__X you need to use gconf to tell it where your server is at
<NTolerance> intel has the best linux drivers for anything, video, wireless, chipset, etc..
<Shadow__X> yeah i just saw that
<Shadow__X> jphillip, you think broadcom n is good?
<NTolerance> broadcom on linux?  surely you jest
<jphillip> not n
<jphillip> just broadcom in general has support
<bartmon> i have a Gigabit ethernet adapter from broadcom and it works great
<jphillip> my router has broadcom in it, which runs linux
<laga> broadcom wireless? *shiver*
<jphillip> I'm stuck on a 2.4 kernel though
<laga> yeah, because there's no driver for 2.6 AFAIK
<NTolerance> ethernet != wireless
<Shadow__X> yeah i know OTHER stuff works but not broadcom n
<laga> g2g
<Shadow__X> sure it will work
<jphillip> laga I think there is one, but it segfaults
<Shadow__X> as in get a connection
<Shadow__X> but not work WELL
<jphillip> also asus uses broadcom and I have a mancrush on asus
<jphillip> in their routers at least
<Shadow__X> i like the look of asus routers havnt had one myself
<jphillip> I have 2 500gP's and I love them
<NTolerance> shame that buffalo got sued
<jphillip> easily flashable, has usb for expansion and pretty cheap
<NTolerance> buffalo w/ DD-WRT = quality
<jphillip> why did they get sued?
<Shadow__X> how much is a 500gp
<NTolerance> linksys WRT54GL ain't bad either, you can flash to DD-WRT w/ the web gui
<jphillip> Shadow__X normal price is something like $80 some, but newegg has had them on sale downwards near $50-60
<NTolerance> http://www.fiercebroadbandwireless.com/story/buffalo-technology-halts-802-11a-g-sales-u-s/2007-11-01
<Shadow__X> hmm nice i will have to look at that
<jphillip> I prefer openwrt, don't really like how dd-wrt is closed and sold out to buffalo
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> totem doesnt want to play the any of my recordings
<NTolerance> you got all the gstreamer codecs?
<Shadow__X> saying totem could not play .mpg there is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<NTolerance> can you play other MPEG-2 files?
<Shadow__X> uh i will try
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, yeah i can watch a previous recording from another computer that i mounted
<superm1> Shadow__X, actually i've got something for you regarding broadcom N if you want to experiment
<superm1> that should help
<Shadow__X> well i am not on that computer now but i would still like to hear it
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: not sure at this point, i haven't set up the totem mythtv plugin =\
<superm1> Shadow__X, so there is a currently (proprietary) broadcom driver that has been put together
<superm1> and is enabled currently (in 2.6.24-19) for hardware exclusively supported by the driver - broadcom g newer 4312 based hardware
<superm1> in 2.6.24-20 there is a newer version
<superm1> it should support all the older broadcom hardware
<superm1> and multiple of the "N" adapters
<superm1> so if you wanted to try it, i'll give you a quick overview of whats involved
<Shadow__X> hmm sure sounds good i hate windows lol
<superm1> so you'll need to first figure out if your device is claimed by b43, b44, ssb, b43legacy, any of that
<superm1> just check lsmod output
<superm1> if any of those are listed, you'll need to create a blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d to blacklist any of those that were listed
<Shadow__X> alright
<superm1> then activate hardy-proposed
<superm1> and do a dist-upgrade.  you'll get a new kernel, new linux-ubuntu-modules, new linux-restricted-modules
<superm1> the broadcom driver is in the new linux-restricted-modules
<superm1> you should be able to reboot into the new kernel and have functional wireless if it turns out your card is supported.  i've experimented with a handful of the older broadcom cards (that weren't supported before, but were only G), and it works wonderfully
<superm1> I don't have any N cards that i've been able to test w/ however
<NTolerance> speaking of kernel upgrades, i installed a special ethernet driver from a launchpad PPA
<Shadow__X> hmm alright well before the bcm43xx never worked so i used ndiswrapper
<NTolerance> if i install a new kernel update will it break my ethernet?
<NTolerance> it was a deb file i downloaded
<superm1> Shadow__X, well you might have to deactiavte ndiswrapper for a little bit too while you experiment
<superm1> i'm not sure how it will bode with all this in place
<superm1> you need to make sure that "wl" is able to claim the device with nothing in the way
<NTolerance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/212497
<Shadow__X> superm1, yeah i know that both cant be on but i dont have linux currently on that machine
<superm1> NTolerance, LBM shouldn't break anything.  worst case scenario, you just uninstall it again
<superm1> "shouldn't" :P
<NTolerance> LBM?
<superm1> linux-backports-modules
<superm1> what that guy posted
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> install it again or uninstall it again?
<superm1> Shadow__X, well that makes this more complicated.  you won't be able to test it unless you can do a full install at this point :)
<Shadow__X> lol i know and understand that
<Shadow__X> lol
<NTolerance> also, install/uninstall what, the kernel update or the .deb driver i got
<superm1> NTolerance, that deb you got.  if things don't work out with it, you'll be able to just remove the package from apt
<NTolerance> the deb works great, in fact it makes my ethernet work
<NTolerance> the current kernel has a broken ethernet driver for my card
<NTolerance> so i can install this deb on top of a new kernel
<NTolerance> if i get a kernel update
<NTolerance> seems like the deb is made for a certain kernel version, 2.6.24-19.17
<NTolerance> i didn't add the PPA to my sources.list, i just installed the deb
<NTolerance> remove rush
<NTolerance> asfdfs
<NTolerance> wrong window
<Shadow__X> well using vlc the shows play
<Shadow__X> you need to have gstreamer fluendo mpeg2 demuxing plugin installed
<superm1> NTolerance, yeah it is only for the -19 ABI.  When you install -20, you need a new deb
<superm1> really the best solution is to isolate the patch that solves the issue
<superm1> and get the kernel guys to add it into the next kernel
<NTolerance> thx, superm1 I will avoid kernel upgrades for now
<NTolerance> is there anything i can do other than posting on launchpad reports?
<NTolerance> i'm not a dev but i'm pretty good at testing things and reporting issues
<superm1> well the smaller the patch the more likely they'll look at it.
<superm1> i'm not sure what their preferable workflow is to be honest
<NTolerance> what i've done should be enough, can't do much more than post in bug reports so they know what's going on
<superm1> you can ask in#ubuntu-bugs
<superm1> what the best thing to do to get their attention that a fix is available
<sabhain> Is there a big risk to diverting from default video / DVD settings?  Such as .. playback options / menus .. etc?
<sabhain> I'm encountering difficulties with some DVD's and their backups not playing, spitting me back to menu, or crashing the mythfrontend entirely.  But in most cases, I can play the iso from MPlayer directly ...
<Shadow__X> hmm are you sure your drive isnt dieing
<Shadow__X> happened to me before
<sabhain> brand new drive .. actually.  And if I play in older PC's .. the DVD doesn't play at all ..
<sabhain> but was able to iso it to try it from file .. same result
<sabhain> got a good iso .. but file will crash the frontend
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> did you install all the codecs?
<sabhain> a real pain in the a$$ .. my WAF is riding high .. and this is starting to erode that.
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> dont worry you will get it
<sabhain> yep .. all the codecs .. updated recently to be sure .. really only have the problem on a few specific discs .. which I had written off until I discoverd that MPlayer would play them the other day ..
<Shadow__X> make sure you can watch the dvd itself in the drive using mplayer or something like that
<Shadow__X> vlc or totem
<sabhain> so now I'm after a one size fits all config .. yeah .. it'll play in MPlayer ..
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> you can try using that in the mythtv settings
<Shadow__X> that should work then
<Shadow__X> i wouldnt know i couldnt test to much my current dvd drive is gone
<Shadow__X> the dvd lens is shot
<Shadow__X> it wont burn dvd's and it stopped reading cd's
<sabhain> my plan for tonight .. what happens with the mythtv "options" for playback then .. like root menu, subtitles, audio tracks .. etc?  Is that all unaffected by the playback settings?
<Shadow__X> i am not sure
<Shadow__X> just take a screenshot of the original settings
<zabbadapp> sabhain:  it is easy to change the default player in myth  ... I have mplayer for anything but *.iso/img (because I want dvd-menus so I use the myth internal which is ok for me) ... only small problem is to make decent remote key configurations for the new external player (i spend many hours perfecting my mplayer remote keys)
<NTolerance> xine does a good job with DVD menus, i used that back when i played DVDs in mythtv
<NTolerance> now i use a PS3
<sabhain> zabbadapp .. so the dvd-menus are only available w/ the internal menus .. I was afraid of that.  When you play an iso .. myth picks it up as a DVD correctly?
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, do you have linux on your psr
<Shadow__X> ps3?
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: thought about it, but it requires a HDD wipe and i didn't want to much around w/ backing up save files
<zabbadapp> sabhain: well, you can use xine or vlc, which both support dvd menus, if you want an alternative to the internal player
<NTolerance> also, the PS3 only has 256MB of RAM so it makes for a pretty poor linux system
<NTolerance> with my mythbox sitting right next to it i have the perfect computer for my HDTV anyways :D
<Shadow__X> i thought it was 256 cpu 256 gpu
<Shadow__X> and also it has a simple menu for wipping the hd and you can use external hds
<NTolerance> GPU is locked down by the hypervisor anyways, linux can't use it
<Shadow__X> thats stupid
<Shadow__X> i want a super computer for cheap
<sabhain> zabbadapp .. thanks.  Is it unusual for the internal DVD player to struggle with certain DVD's and not others?
<NTolerance> yeah, it's to prevent devs from making free games that can use the GPU
<NTolerance> another thing is that even yellow dog for the PS3 doesn't have much set up out of the box for the PS3, you gotta muck w/ wireless drivers and other PS3 hardware
<NTolerance> not worth the effort
<Shadow__X> hmm but NTolerance  if they ever open it up so you can run stuff on it
<zabbadapp> sabhain: and yes, iso:s are dvd images (usually) so myth treat them just like a dvd ... I did have problems with one dvd, and I could fool it by pressing the "root menu" key on my remote to jump past the troublesome part
<Shadow__X> the free games you can make on it would be freaking awesome
<NTolerance> emulators too
<bartmon> lol, xfs really fragments files:
<bartmon> ino=201326725
<bartmon> extents before:6701 after:1 DONE ino=201326725
<NTolerance> one day i hope there's a really polished PS3 distro that is really optimized, maybe with XFCE
<Shadow__X> with full access to the nvidia card
<Shadow__X> :D
<zabbadapp> sabhain: ... if I just let i play it would hang in the beginning ... but i find myths internal player to be a really good dvd-player over all .. supports custom zoom modes and has a decent deinterlacer
<bartmon> i usually get very poor dvd playback if any at all on ubuntu. Is this (somewhat) remedied in mythbuntu?
<sabhain> zabbadapp .. yep, I agree.  I like the internal player a lot .. I wonder if your solution might work for me .. how do you get around the hang?
<zabbadapp> bartmon: what is the problem
<sabhain> zabbadapp .. did you just add a jump point to DVD root menu?  can that be done?
<zabbadapp> sabhain: for me it was something in the very beginning, so jumping to a later section of the dvd as fast as possible when playback started avoided the problem area ... may not work for you
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, the ps3 has so much power and a good amount of people are trying to unleash it
<zabbadapp> sabhain: some of the myth-keys are dvd-control keys when in the internal player ... look at the key settings web page of your mythweb ...
<bartmon> zabbadapp: The UFS FS seems to mount but any player i try to play the movie with doesn't cooperate. sometimes i just get spinups and spidowns of the DVD, really strange. One such movie is the latest Bond, Casino Royale.
<zabbadapp> sabhain: (i find the web interface to be easier to configure than the key setup within mythfrontend)
<sabhain> zabbadapp .. this is the issue that I have when it happens .. right at the beginning of the disc.  If I'm using the DVD itself, it just blanks out .. with an iso it hangs .. but we're talking immediately at the beginning.
<bartmon> It's made by Sony so that means some strange DRM on the disc
<sabhain> bartmon .. strange, I had no issues with that one .. Unbreakable is the one that's driving me nuts.
<zabbadapp> can you play any commercial dvds? (i.e. do you have decss)
<bartmon> just now... i tried Serenity and all i get in totem-gstreamer is Could not read from resource
<bartmon> i better go to #ubuntu, lol. no DVD wants to play :S
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> lol
<bartmon> i hate these legal restrictions you americans have - i'm european and don't care, lol :P
<zabbadapp> bartmon: hang on, im looking for a script
<bartmon> i got this https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<jphillip> bartmon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Shadow__X> bartmon, the more legal restrictions the more it encourages users to break those restrictions
<bartmon> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bartmon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bartmon> is only available from another source
<bartmon> sorry for flood
<bartmon> my repos are misconfigured it would seem
<Shadow__X> medibuntu
<zabbadapp> bartmon:  http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php
<Shadow__X> i am pretty sure it was there
<bartmon> yes... i found some wiki pages about it
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Shadow__X> i am impressed with how mythtv fe handles sd over wireless on this slow laptop
<bartmon> definitely onto something here! :D
<Shadow__X> who
<bartmon> me :P
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> thats good
<sebrock> If root is logged in to a machine using SSH, is the local user (the one actually sitting in front of that machine) able to shut down the box or not?
<sebrock> ie forcing root to drop connection
<zabbadapp> is FLV encoding for web-streaming working out of the box with mythbuntu 8.04?
<jphillip> sebrock if the sudo then yes
<NTolerance> i've never seen an SSH connection that would prevent the local user from doing anything
<NTolerance> local root > remote root ?
<jphillip> it should spam a warning into terminals
<jphillip> "warning this machine is going down for a reboot now!" or something like that
<sebrock> jphillip, not sudo, just the general "Shutdown" button in menu
<sebrock> the local user is not root
<sebrock> because yesterday when I was about to shutdown my mythbuntu box (which had a remote root logged in), it just went to the login menu and not shutting down, this happened several times.
<sebrock> Im just trying to figure out why
<NTolerance> sebrock: if you log out the ssh session does the behavior change immediately?
<sebrock> Havnt tried yet, but I will when I get home
<sebrock> But I remember having some other issue with shutdown and mythbuntu before
<sebrock> cant remember what tho
<jphillip> sebrock that I'm not sure about
<sebrock> Well I can find out later
<s34n> I downloaded the mythbuntu alternate cd iso, but I haven't been able to boot it on 3 different computers
<s34n> I've tried different acpi boot options, etc.
<s34n> but, after choose "Install" to goes to a black screen with a cursor blinking in the upper left corner and stays there
<s34n> has anybody else had problems booting the alternate cd?
<Shadow__X> check the disc for errors
<s34n> when I try to Check Media (or whatever) it goes to the same black screen
<bobbob1016> I have a few folders mounted via NFS, and they worked fine yesterday, but now MythTV can't play video from them, it stays at loading...  I can play the video through the filemanager and vlc though.  I did just install the ATI drivers, could it be if it's using mplayer as a background that mplayer isn't setup for fglrx?
<s34n> Shadow__X: the memory check works, but the other options black screen on me
<Shadow__X> hmm i would say your image is probably messed up
<Shadow__X> maybe that is
<s34n> Shadow__X: the md5sum on my iso image looks good before burn
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> do md5 of the burned image
<s34n> hmmm... I'll see if I can figure out how to do that.
<Shadow__X> yeah hmm
<Shadow__X> what version are you installing
<Shadow__X> and does another distro livecd work
<s34n> yes. other livecds work
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> what version are you trying
<s34n> I'm working with mythbuntu 8.04.1
<s34n> ubuntu 8.04 boots fine
<Shadow__X> hmm
<s34n> off livecd
<Shadow__X> there wasnt mof of a difference
<s34n> should |md5sum /dev/cdrom| give me the same sum as the pre-burn iso?
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> maybe
<Shadow__X> techinically i guess if you extracted the iso image the resulting files should have the same md5
<Shadow__X> but hey just check is now
<s34n> Shadow__X: ?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> i am not sure
<Shadow__X> lol
<s34n> has anyone had _success_ booting the 8.04.1 mythbuntu alternate cd?
<Shadow__X> i botted the live cd
<s34n> Shadow__X: the md5sum on the cd doesn't match
<s34n> Shadow__X: making an iso off of my burn results in an iso that matches the cd
<s34n> so I guess the burn went bad
<Shadow__X> mhm
<s34n> new burn matches md5sum
<s34n> now to test boot...
<Shadow__X> yay
<s34n> much better
<Shadow__X> glad to hear it
<Shadow__X_> eh stupid cable
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup mythflix, and I can't find an up to date tutorial/readme.  I found one saying that the error I was getting was because my syntax was for an older mythflix, but I can't find one that doesn't give me that error.  Does anyone have a good tutorial/readme?
<DogBoy> hehe, now I find out I need an ir-transmitter
<DogBoy> I want to run mythbuntu on my desktop machine, using my 8:5 monitor when doing desktop stuff but when using myth tv-out using svideo from nv 7300le
<DogBoy> can't seem to configure it where both are working ok though
<Shadow__X> have you used the nvidia settings program
<DogBoy> yes
<Shadow__X> will it output to 2 displays after that
<DogBoy> yes but then the widescreen monitor is at like 640 x 480
<DogBoy> can't figure a way to have both
<DogBoy> 1440x900 and 640 x 480 on the tv
<Shadow__X> set it to those resolutions and save it to the xorg file
<DogBoy> ok, lemme try that
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-05
<dwf_starband> just finishing setting up 8.04alpha again after replacing the drive with a bigger one, got everything working except the channel change script, i dont remember where it is
<dwf_starband> im pretty sure it creates one for me, because i selected my remote and dish receiver during setup, but how do i tell it to use it?
<dwf_starband> noone?
<bartmon> I'm trying to test a live backend/frontend combined mythbuntu. i can't seem to get the frontend to connect with the database
<bartmon> I've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<bartmon> but the frontend still says it can't ping localhost (?!)
<kambei> I have asked in #mythtv-users, but since this is sort of Ubuntu specific, I thought I would ask here, too.
<kambei> I'm having a little Myth trouble.  I changed from a Gentoo-based system to Ubuntu.  It seems like the machine now has a hard time playing back video.  When it is commercial flagging, HD video stutters greatly, and is unwatchable.  I have tried a bunch of different approaches to solving this issue, to no avail.  Any ideas?
<dwf_starband> jjust finishing setting up 8.04alpha again after replacing the drive with a bigger one, got everything working except the channel change script, i dont remember where it is
<dwf_starband> im pretty sure it creates one for me, because i selected my remote and dish receiver during setup, but how do i tell it to use it?
<laga> dwf_starband: 8.04 alpha?`
<laga> kambei: is your kernel fully upgraded?
<kambei> Yes
<dwf_starband> yeah, i did all the updates
<kambei> The machine is fully up to date
<dwf_starband> i tried using the newer installation but couldnt get it past the startup screen
<dwf_starband> so is there a channel change script somewhere in the installation, or do i need to find it and download it like in the past?
<kambei> laga: You there?
<laga> don't worry, that happens sometimes
<kambei> What the hell is wrong with those people?
<dwf_starband> ?
<kambei> laga: Do they do that a lot?
<kambei> dwf_starband: Referring to another channel, sorry.
<dwf_starband> oh ok, i was confused, lol
<kambei> So am I.
<Shadow__X> hello everybody
<kambei> Allo.
<Shadow__X> hey who was i talking to yesterday about wireless n
<Shadow__X> broadcom wireless n
<kambei> Definitely not me.
 * superm1 hides?
<Shadow__X> ahhh yeah you NO HIDING
<NTolerance> i still wonder why broadcom and linux were ever talked about...it's forbidden
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, because at this moment i dont have a itnel wireless n card in my laptop
<NTolerance> sry =\
<Shadow__X> dell got abit smart *after* i got mine
<dwf_starband> is this still the way to set it up? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<Shadow__X> dwf_starband, does your cable box have firewire
<superm1> NTolerance, because there is a new(ish) driver that they've put together which works better than the other methods atm
<dwf_starband> its not cable, its dish network
<Shadow__X> why hello superm1 i am going to install it now
<Shadow__X> oh ok dwf_starband
<Shadow__X> looking at my normal laptop this laptop is so small current laptop on 12inched my real laptop is 17 widescreen
<NTolerance> superm1: that's good news, is it in the kernel?
<superm1> NTolerance, well the first iteration of it is more of a monolithic driver, but they are working with the main kernel wireless guys to have a more openish driver upcoming
<superm1> there are two problems as i understand it
<superm1> 1-> their driver supports more than the stack in the kernel right now
<superm1> 2-> locking down the regulatory stuff in an openish manner.  the thing is that the intel cards have their own extra processor on the board that handles that stuff. that's what is used when the firmware gets loaded
<superm1> this stuff happens on the host CPU for broadcom
<NTolerance> i'm way too smug w/ my intel wireless card :(
<Shadow__X> hmm DAMN BROADCOMM
<superm1> well this is the exact reason that the intel cards tend to cost 20-40 dollars more
<superm1> that extra processor and logic to drive it
<Shadow__X> that would of been fine with me except i didnt have an option when i bought it
<dwf_starband> ok in answer to my own question, the instructions on that page were what i wanted, its working fine now
<dwf_starband> thanks
<Shadow__X> your welcome
<Shadow__X> :)
<NTolerance> any of you guys use ampache?
<superm1> one of my friends swears by it
<NTolerance> it's really amazing
<NTolerance> i'm streaming from it now over SSH
<NTolerance> no longer do i have to carry my mp3 player into work
<NTolerance> the mpd support is great too
<NTolerance> now i don't have to vnc to my myth box to play music over my TV speakers
<superm1> personally i stopped bringing my ipod to work for a long time too, but since i got last.fm and pandora on it
<NTolerance> i can't do the internet radio thing for too long, i'm a control freak
<NTolerance> i frequently get urges to listen to meshuggah or neurosis, and i GOTTA HAVE IT NOW DAMNIT
<laga> same here ;)
<laga> although internet radio is nice sometimes
<thatdood> is it normal for mythfilldatabase to take over an hour to run (getting data from 2 networks from Shedules Direct) ?
<NTolerance> that's not normal in my experience, usually only takes a few minutes for me
<NTolerance> and i use schedules direct
<thatdood> hmmmm
<tgm4883_laptop> i would suppose it depends on your internet connection
<Shadow__X> thatdood,  just leave it
<Shadow__X> the first few times it took along time for me
<thatdood> its cable modem, downloading the data isnt the problem, its processing it once its down.  and Im running it on an AMD 64 X2 4000+ system with 4GB ram
<thatdood> it done now
<Shadow__X> its fine
<Shadow__X> it takes what it takes
<NTolerance> you tried running top while the filldatabase is happening?
<Shadow__X> aslong as it works
<NTolerance> when my HDD was dying in my old mythbox it would take forever just to dump the database or load up mythweb
<thatdood> its a new drive (not that that means squat these days)
<thatdood> running top?
<NTolerance> yeah, type top in the command line to see what process is slowing things down, or if that's happening at all
<NTolerance> better yet, apt-get install htop
<NTolerance> htop is even better
<thatdood> k, sec
<thatdood> would i need to start the mythfilldatabase again?
<NTolerance> yeah, if you wanted to test it out
<NTolerance> gotta reproduce the problem if you want to fix it
<thatdood> and, should mfd be run daily?
<NTolerance> i think it runs automatically at an interval
<NTolerance> and yeah, it's once a day i think
<thatdood> it has been about 5 days since i ran it manually i think
<NTolerance> i don't know the default schedule offhand though
<thatdood> should the backend be shutdown as well?
<NTolerance> IIRC the backend needs to be running to do a mythfilldatabase
<NTolerance> i could be wrong
<thatdood> k, i didnt shut it down, it was running
<NTolerance> the backend is basically the SQL server
<NTolerance> and if you take it offline i imagine the filldatabase would fail
<thatdood> there's quite a few mysql processes running
<NTolerance> that's normal
<thatdood> mthy taking 78% and 2 of the mysql's taking up 20% each.  this appears to be all on 1 of the cores, which is at 100% and second core at 18%
<thatdood> i mean mfd taking 78%
<NTolerance> if it does that for like an hour that's a problem i think
<NTolerance> no way should it consume all that CPU time for so long
<NTolerance> how to fix it...i dunno though
<thatdood> odd that the download speed is averaging 104.9K/s normally get 700-900K/s when downloading files
<NTolerance> IIRC i don't max my connection when downloading from schedulesdirect
<NTolerance> seems like the filldatabase spends more time importing the data than downloading
<NTolerance> but it's been a while since i ran it manually
<thatdood> interesting tho, that its downloading several times, when I only have 2 lineups setup on the service
<Shadow__X> you are recording information for each channel
<thatdood> so each download i see is for an individual channel?
<Shadow__X> sure
<Shadow__X> lets say that
<Shadow__X> i am not fully sure
<NTolerance> yeah, the filldatabase does many different download segments
<NTolerance> it's not just one big download
<NTolerance> it's a lot of small downloads
<Shadow__X> so than thatdood if you have more than 5 channels
<Shadow__X> just let it have fun
<thatdood> is there an sql statement i could type in that will give me a channel count?
<Shadow__X> you know how many channels you have
<thatdood> i basically selected all of them on 2 sat networks, so theres probably a ton of channels and that could be why its taking so long
<Shadow__X> you scanned for them or you selected them on a lineup
<Shadow__X> yeah if i select comcast digital setup
<Shadow__X> its around 700 channels
<Shadow__X> you are probably at over 1000
<Shadow__X> enjoy that
<thatdood> so, around 1m12s per dl
<thatdood> any risk of aborting the current fill, since i just did one a few minutes ago?
<NTolerance> thatdood: i scan around 100 channels on my system, that's all
<thatdood> thats probably why its taking so long then
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: how do you tune comcast digital channels?
<thatdood> i figured it just downloaded 1 packet for the line up, not a packet for each channel. hehe
<Shadow__X> qam tuners and a stb
<Shadow__X> the stb has alot of channels
<NTolerance> do you get the encrypted channels?
<Shadow__X> does that makes sense to you
<Shadow__X> :p
<thatdood> heh
<Shadow__X> as in do i get more channels than i do over qam yes
<Shadow__X> as in do i get every channel off of the stb no
<Shadow__X> i use firewire over the stb
<NTolerance> interesting, time warner locks down all the ports on our boxes
<thatdood> on a side note, been struggling with setting up a mini itx (Commell LV-673) as a frontend.  Svideo on that thing is driving me nuts.  If i edit another xorg.conf file one time imma scream haha
<NTolerance> how many chans do you get on the QAM?
<Shadow__X> fcc mandates firewire to work
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> i need to subscribe to your newsletter
<Shadow__X> yeah
<thatdood> welp, i'll be back later, gotta go get plates for the car
<Shadow__X> if there is a firewire port it should work at atleast nbc cbs fox
<thatdood> thanks for the input guys
<Shadow__X> mhm
<NTolerance> np
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, you should go smack them until the firewire is on
<NTolerance> do you use an IR blaster?
<Shadow__X> over firewire?
<NTolerance> for the STB
<Shadow__X> no it just works
<NTolerance> nice
<Shadow__X> firewire changes the channel and records off of there
<NTolerance> wow
<Shadow__X> motorola dct3200
<Shadow__X> also does hd
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> how many chans do you get on the QAM tuner?
<NTolerance> and which one do you use?
<Shadow__X> i get around 50 channels
<Shadow__X> i think
<Shadow__X> maybe 40
<Shadow__X> i have a hvr-1800 and a pinnacle 800i i am contemplating getting a hvr-1600 as wel
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> HVR series don't have kernel driver support do they?
<NTolerance> i was reading threads about a scary compilation process..
<Shadow__X> they have support as in they work
<Shadow__X> its just you have to be running mythtv from svn
<Shadow__X> and be upto date
<NTolerance> scary
<Shadow__X> i guess
<Shadow__X> you install the driver
<NTolerance> i can't be bleeding edge on the mythbox, my girlfriend expect it to work when she turns it on
<NTolerance> expects
<Shadow__X> so build another one
<Shadow__X> and test it on there
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> lolz
<NTolerance> i just spent a buttload on the current one
<Shadow__X> you dont have spare computers
<Shadow__X> do you even call yourself a geek?
<NTolerance> yeah, but not enough spare time
<Shadow__X> hmm i dont know
<Shadow__X> well you can pay me to configure it then
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> i want a PCI-E HD tuner
<NTolerance> with kernel support, think it'll happen in time for intrepid?
<Shadow__X> maybe
<NTolerance> i could always go for the HD homerun
<Shadow__X> my hvr-1800 is pci -e
<Shadow__X> hvr-1800 works with digital oob
<Shadow__X> with a current kernel
<Shadow__X> 2.16.24
<Shadow__X> kinda current
<Shadow__X> analog works if you isntall the drivers and firmware butnot in myth yet
<Shadow__X> i have gotten analog to work in linux just not 100 percent in myth
<Shadow__X> i am looking into getting the hvr-1600 for another qam tuner and analog
<Shadow__X> or maybe use video in from a stb
<Shadow__X> havnt decided
<NTolerance> ok so HVR1800, PCI-E, can tune QAM out of the box on the current Hardy kernel and also the current release of mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> yup
<Shadow__X> and that works fine
<NTolerance> sounds nice
<Shadow__X> yeah
<NTolerance> i can just use my MCE150 for analog
<NTolerance> so i can take that thing, plug it in, add the tuner in mythtv setup, done?
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Shadow__X> pretty much
<NTolerance> nice
<Shadow__X> you also have to scan for qam
<NTolerance> another other tuners that are better?
<NTolerance> hauppauge has several HVR models
<Shadow__X> well for me the pctv 800i tunes to ondem better
<Shadow__X> but thats just me
<Shadow__X> i am pretty sure once i installed the driver thats why it changed
<Shadow__X> other than that i love the 1800
<Shadow__X> i got the one with the pce remote
<NTolerance> i see 4 hauppauge HVR models
<Shadow__X> i have the hvr 1800
<NTolerance> http://hauppauge.com/site/products/prods_hvr_internal.html
<Shadow__X> one day analog will work
<Shadow__X> http://hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1800.html
<NTolerance> so the HVR1800 can record two QAM chans at once?
<Shadow__X> i can record 4 channels at once
<Shadow__X> but
<Shadow__X> it needs to be on the same multiplex
<Shadow__X> such as 100.11 100.02
<Shadow__X> like that
<NTolerance> what about 2 chans? does that always work?
<Shadow__X> what do you mean
<Shadow__X> 2 channels on the same multiplex?
<NTolerance> i don't even know what multiplexing is
<NTolerance> =\
<Shadow__X> ok
<Shadow__X> with qam channels numbers arent like analog
<Shadow__X> with analog channel 5 is channel 5
<Shadow__X> on qam channel 5 can be 104.06
<Shadow__X> so the best way you to to understand would be to buy the qam tuner
<Shadow__X> scan for channels
<Shadow__X> then go through every channel and identify what they are
<Shadow__X> right down channel number and channel naem such as fx or fox
<NTolerance> so it's a crapshoot basically?
<Shadow__X> then as you go through more numbers you see channels are on the same number
<Shadow__X> eh its not bad
<Shadow__X> once your done your done though
<Shadow__X> it will prob take about an hour or 2
<Shadow__X> but the process is fun
<Shadow__X> you dont know what channels you are going to get
<Shadow__X> or wind up on
<Shadow__X> NTolerance,  when linux gets support i am buying atleast one of these
<Shadow__X> http://hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr2250.html
<Shadow__X> dual analog encoders dual qam tuners
<Shadow__X> NTolerance,  you still alive?
<sabhain> Shadow_X .. who's your cable provider?
<Shadow__X> comcast
<Shadow__X> why
<Shadow__X> how about you sabhain
<sabhain> I have TimeWarner .. and it's been a struggle to get a firewire enabled STB
<sabhain> that part of it is phase 2 of my whole house Mythbuntu install .. and it's coming soon.
<Shadow__X> hmm isnt it fcc mandated
<sabhain> it sure is fcc mandated .. but it doesn't mean that all STB's have to be 1394 enabled .. merely that they're supposed to supply one upon request.
<Shadow__X> hmm so you have a stb with firewire but it isnt enabled
<sabhain> right ..
<Shadow__X> i thought it was also fcc mandated that if you have a firewire port it needs to be neabled
<Shadow__X> lol
<superm1> that doesn't mean that they have to provide lots of channels on it
<sabhain> my read on the fcc regs (an amateur read) is that they HAVE to be there .. and they HAVE to be enabled "upon request"
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> yeah
<superm1> eg unencrypted
<Shadow__X> that doesnt mean you will get alot of channels
<Shadow__X> do you get atleast 3 channels?
<superm1> i can get my local digital channels and bbc america on mine
<superm1> that's it
<Shadow__X> ah well thats better than nothing
<Shadow__X> do you get bbc america over qam>?
<superm1> nope :(
<superm1> the locals i do though
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> hmm
<superm1> i decided it's not worth doing firewire just for BBCA in which case
<superm1> so i just do svid instead
<Shadow__X> i dont get bbc america over qam
<sabhain> superml .. agreed .. but the local guys using Tivo in these parts are getting way more .. pretty much anything that is not labled copy once in the CCI bytes is available over 1394 .. if you can get a box
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> hmm sabhain so then you should too
<superm1> tivo can capture 1394 ?
<Shadow__X> i thought so
<Shadow__X> but i also read it can record more than a pc can over firewire
<Shadow__X> because of device type
<sabhain> as I understand it .. and this is convoluted .. guys around here have been able to identify that the channels that tivo is able to copy off to PC, are the same channels that are available to the one guy I know who's got a 1394 enabled STB
<Shadow__X> although i dont know how true that really is
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> so get one sabhain
<sabhain> ahhhh .. if it were that easy, I'd have 3 already.
<superm1> hum this doesn't seem right.  i don't recall "ever" reading that tivo has firewire
<sabhain> superml .. not what I'm saying .. I'm just saying that the local users of Tivo along with a guy using his own PVR (mythdora I think) lead me to believe that most of my digital cable (no premiums) will be available via 1394 once I can get an enabled STB
<Shadow__X> the only way youll know is by doing for sure
<Shadow__X> so go do it
<superm1> oh
<zabbadapp> if I want to get a new dvb-channel by scanning, will the existing channels be wiped and rescanned (and change their id:s) and cause trouble? is it better to insert the data directly into the database?
<Shadow__X> in the channel scanner you can select minor change
<Shadow__X> and it would just add the new channels
<Shadow__X> no harm done
<Shadow__X> if you are scared
<Shadow__X> backup the database
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: do the HVR1250 and HVR1800 also work OOB in Hardy?
<NTolerance> HVR1250 is only $52 at newegg
<gregL> laga: I asked a few weeks ago about weekly builds from trunk..You indicated it would be coming when it was more stable....Any idea when we can expect them to restart?
<gregL> Thanks
<laga> gregL: once i fixed that weird build error :)
<laga> i renamed the libmyth-0.21 to libmyth-0.22 and now dpkg-shlibdeps complains :( i'll investigate that tomorrow then
<laga> thanks for the reminder
<gregL> cool.. I would do it myself but it seems i have more problems when i compile..It works but no problem free...
<gregL> s/not
<superm1> Shadow__X, i detailed everything i mentioned yesterday in this post whenever you are finished installing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880218
<Maxflax> Anyone know how to get a twinhan 2033 DVB-t card to work?
<Maxflax> Anyone know how to get a twinhan 3030 DVB-t card to work?
<orangepeelbeef> i can't get ogg audio files in .mkv to play in mythvideo.  the video plays fine, but no audio at all
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, the 1250 is a framegrabber bad for analog
<Shadow__X> good for digital
<DogBoy> does it play with mplayer orangepeelbeef
<orangepeelbeef> anyone able to help?  I thought all I'd need were the libvorbis packages installed
<Shadow__X> and maybe if it doesnt yo would just have to install driver
<orangepeelbeef> dogboy:  video plays, no sound in mplayer
<Shadow__X> superm1, thanks
<DogBoy> so mythvideo has nothing to do with it
<DogBoy> can you play ogg files
<orangepeelbeef> well no, but i thought you all might know how to fix ;)
<orangepeelbeef> not sure i will have to find one to try
<DogBoy> and you thought that by misrepresenting the problem you would be more likely to get help
<DogBoy> heh
<orangepeelbeef> no i was still typing ;P
<orangepeelbeef> is there something else i should need other than the libvorbis audio?   the vorbis video is working fine
<orangepeelbeef> hm, well i guess the video shows as advanced video codec
<orangepeelbeef> http://pastebin.com/m7973e62e
<chuck-> i am looking for opinions on moving from windows media center 2005 to unbuntu with mythtv..my HD .mkv files playback fine now but im looking for a free solution, hence ubuntu and mythtv. what are your opinions?
<Shadow__X> chuck-, if you are going to switch be prepared for a good amount of work
<chuck-> Shadow__X: how so?
<Shadow__X> well if you are expecting point and click such as windows thats not going to work
<Shadow__X> sometimes you might have to trouble shoot and then maybe it will work
<chuck-> i understand that
<chuck-> i just didin't know if there was an overall working solution to playback .mkv, .avi files
<Shadow__X> if you have no problem working on it a decent amount of time and fixing it if something breaks
<Shadow__X> well i dont know about .mkv files but .avi files should play fine
<chuck-> i read something about linux not being able to take advantage of a GPU with graphics or something where as windows does which allows for smoother playback
<chuck-> im gonna read up a little on it..just figured id get some first thoughts before plowing through it
<chuck-> would be cool if oyu could cap HD shows :)
<tgm4883_laptop> chuck-, system specs?
<chuck-> one sec
<chuck-> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
<chuck-> 2gb ddr ram
<chuck-> asus mobo
<tgm4883_laptop> gpu?
<chuck-> nvidia gefore 8500 gt
<tgm4883_laptop> HD should be fine there
<tgm4883_laptop> tuner cards?
<chuck-> i dont have any..i don't want to record shows atm
<chuck-> just stream my blu-ray rips, .avi files etc
<chuck-> im thinking ill be fine i just have to get all my ducks in a row
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<chuck-> plus i have the Windows Media Center controller
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I think you will be ok
<thatdood> well, i was watching HDTV on a FX5200, so i think you're good to go
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, foxbuntu ping
<thatdood> mythbuntu is relatively painless
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, pong
<chuck-> is mythbuntu the latest version of ubuntu packaged with mythTV or is it its own distro?
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, your a big HD guy right?  Have anything to input here?
<foxbuntu> about what?
<foxbuntu> just got here
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, just stream my blu-ray rips, .avi files etc
<tgm4883_laptop> from chuck-
<foxbuntu> what Proc, Ram, and Vid card?
<chuck-> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
<chuck-> nvidia gefore 8500 gt
<chuck-> 2gb ram
<foxbuntu> depending on the blu ray rips, (encoding and such) should be ok
<chuck-> i usually download x264 rips
<foxbuntu> mpeg-2 or 4 encoding?
<tgm4883_laptop> home time
<foxbuntu> prob mpeg-2
<foxbuntu> see ya
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, ^
<chuck-> im guessing itll be easiler for me to use mythbuntu to start
<foxbuntu> chuck-, prob
<foxbuntu> chuck what size of file is your usual d/l x264 file?
<chuck-> 8-10gb
<chuck-> they usually rip them to fit on a DL DVDR so about 8gb
<foxbuntu> for a 2 hour movie?
<chuck-> yea
<foxbuntu> yea its deff not mpeg-4
<foxbuntu> ~4gb/hr
<foxbuntu> I have played higher bit rates on my single core 3400+
<foxbuntu> your fine
<chuck-> ok
<chuck-> ill have to deal with issues when i get to them
<chuck-> ill have to dual boot with windows/linux until i know the linux method works
<foxbuntu> granted my development system is running off an Intel Q6600 Core 2 Quad
<foxbuntu> chuck-, linux will work waaay better than MCE
<chuck-> cool
<foxbuntu> might take you a little bit getting it setup but in the end waaay better
<chuck-> yea
<chuck-> i g2g make dinner..ill be back later to chat..thanks for the info dude
<foxbuntu> later
<chuck-> later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-06
<Maxflax> How do I get a Mantis card to work?
<gregL> <Maxflax> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450761.html
<Maxflax> tried that.. module is loaded but me-tv can't find tuner
<chuck-> foxbuntu - did oyu say that mythtv supported .mkv playback?
<foxbuntu> chuck-, yes it does
<chuck-> ok
<chuck-> trying to vnc to this VMWare MythTV instance heh
<chuck-> probably should dual boot
<chuck-> Mythbuntu is very easy to get up and running at least initially
<Shadow__X> chuck-, i never said it was impossible
<Shadow__X> just sometimes it needs maitenance
<Shadow__X> hey chuck- come back
<chuck-> whats up
<chuck-> messing with Ubuntu atm
<Shadow__X> well thats good
<Shadow__X> i am running it atm
<chuck-> got it running and using VNC Viewer to view it through VMWare
<chuck-> not gonna put it on my main server box till i know wtf im doing heh
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> you could just dual boot
<chuck-> yea ill read up on how to do that tomorrow
<Shadow__X> i dont know how well video will run on vmware
<chuck-> oh im just doing this to test/learn it
<Shadow__X> ah
<chuck-> once i dual boot ill test the video with mythtv
<Shadow__X> well while i am here you can ask me questions
<chuck-> k
<chuck-> thx
<Shadow__X> using mythbuntu is pretty straightforward
<Shadow__X> yup
<chuck-> actually i gotta run...the fiance is you know...ugghh..ill be around tomorrow..thanks for offering a helping hand
<Shadow__X> heh
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> see ya
<chuck-> later
<thatdood> hmmm guide navigation is extremely slow, making it pretty much useless.  first time i have seen it this bad on a fresh install
<Shadow__X> hey arent you the one with like 1200 channels
<thatdood> lol
<thatdood> i dont have an exact count
<thatdood> have 3 other front ends, and they arent this slow
<thatdood> and this one has a new 8800GT i just installed today
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> whats cpu
<Shadow__X> is that slow cpu wise
<thatdood> AMD 64 300+
<thatdood> 3000+
<thatdood> 1GB RAM
<hads> Do you see channel icons?
<thatdood> yeah
<Shadow__X> hmm when you are looking at program guide
<Shadow__X> do tops
<hads> I've seen bad things happen to the guide on remote frontends when they can't find the channel icons.
<thatdood> X at 88%
<hads> Ouch
<Shadow__X> well thats why thatdood
<Shadow__X> :D
<thatdood> yeah, cpu at 100% not good
<Shadow__X> well i am sure you have around 1000 channels
<Shadow__X> goto mythweb
<Shadow__X> and check out your channels
<thatdood> any pc on the network ok for that?
<Shadow__X> yup
<thatdood> just wanna make sure before i do it. hehe
<Shadow__X> mhm
<thatdood> just bring up the listings?
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> hf with load
<thatdood> ok, its loaded
<Shadow__X> how many channels
<thatdood> you want me to count all those?
<thatdood> lol
<Shadow__X> theres alot huh
<Shadow__X> what number does it start with and end with
<thatdood> yeah
<thatdood> 100-999 and then 2049-2999 and then...
<Shadow__X> lol hmm
<thatdood> yeah theres alot
<Shadow__X> i wonder why it takes to long to load
<thatdood> that almost sounded sarcastic
<thatdood> hehe
<thatdood> theres a lot it looks like i should remove
<Shadow__X> maybe
<rhpot1991> did someone ping me?
<Shadow__X> no>?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: pong
<thatdood> is there a quick way to just start with a fresh database?
<thatdood> should rescan and remove the audio channels
<Shadow__X> you can just delete the channel source
<Shadow__X> and start over
<thatdood> does that clear the database too?
<Shadow__X> no
<Shadow__X> that gets rid of channels
<Shadow__X> you dont need to clear the database'
<thatdood> i suppose if im using shedules direct, no point in using EIT data
<Shadow__X> that would be correct
<chuck-> anyone know why after a default mythtv install i only have 2 themes?
<chuck-> there are more than 2 themes in the /usr/share/mythtv/themes dir
<Tuv0k> chuck-, check the repos
<Tuv0k> for more
<Shadow__X> hello  everyone
<Shadow__X> superm1, it worked btw
<Shadow__X> thanks very much
<Shadow__X> i am having issue trying to get xv working though
<superm1> Shadow__X, it worked with an N adapter irght?
<Shadow__X> yup
<superm1> can you please respond to that thread then?
<superm1> with the details i ask for in my post
<Shadow__X> dell wireless 1505 which is a broadcom 4311 i believe
<Shadow__X> yup
<superm1> i'd like to have a concise amount of information about what ends up working for folks when the SRU is ready to be released
<Shadow__X> ah alright
<Shadow__X> well this wireless n adapter works
<superm1> well that's great news :)
<superm1> when the GUI is all ready for this, it will make broadcom cards so much less of a pain for people
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Shadow__X> but now my ati card doesnt want to work with xv
<Shadow__X> so no mythtv front end yet
<superm1> so the unfortunate thing is i'm not sure how we'll present this information to folks though,  because the driver can't be activated by default
<Shadow__X> or atleast running while i am using it
<superm1> and still want to offer the firmware route
<jphillip> superm1 restricted driver manager?
<superm1> jphillip, it will be in restricted drivers manager
<superm1> its just a matter of how to indicate what is what
<superm1> so people know what to pick when they open restricted drivers manager
<superm1> it doesnt really have a concept of "preferred" drivers
<jphillip> yep, gotta go through a mess of blacklisting junk
<superm1> exactly, and this particular driver requires that you actually update the initramfs too
<superm1> Shadow__X, re xv issues, what's the graphics card?
<Shadow__X> ati x1400
<jphillip> superm1 ever use hdmi (video) output?
<superm1> jphillip, yup
<superm1> Shadow__X, fglrx or open source drivers?
<Shadow__X> fglrx
<jphillip> I gave it a trial test lasterday but it seemed the res was too wide compared to my vga
<Shadow__X> although the open source ones ran pretty well
<superm1> Shadow__X, did you turn on the VideoOverlay in your xorg.conf?
<Shadow__X> hmm didnt know i had to anymore
<superm1> the aticonfig tool has a method to turn it on
<superm1> jphillip, unfortunately i see a lot of situations that the EDID just sucks on HDMI
<superm1> what resolutions does your tv support natively (by the panel) and what was reported via hdmi?
<superm1> and what was reported via VGA?
<jphillip> well the res should be hardcoded in my xorg.conf, I had to do it that way for the vga
<jphillip> EDID wasn't working, would alwayd default to 800x600 (I think)
<jphillip> that was over vga
<superm1> EDID wasn't working?  well don't expect anything nice out of that then
<superm1> did xorg log indicate why it wasn't working?
<jphillip> 1360x768 res
<superm1> i've ran into too long of cables not letting my EDID over VGA
<superm1> so if you have multiple VGA cables, worth a shot to try another
<jphillip> don't think I have any others around, its 6' I think
<jphillip> either way, odd why the hardcoded res is different with different outputs
<jphillip> foxbuntu seemed to indicate he has seen the same thing
<superm1> well i never hard code resolutions in my xorg.conf
<superm1> i use nvidia-auto-select
<superm1> which just grabs the best the EDID will do
<superm1> so if you aren't using EDID, you have to put in a lot of overrides
<superm1> to allow it to use hardcoded resolutions
<superm1> because unfortunately there are other timings involved with making a resolution work
<jphillip> I'll try EDID over hdmi after work, just stuck with my old config that worked with vga for the time being
<jphillip> trying to figure out if I really need vga on my new tv or not, and how much of a hastle its gonna be otherwise
<superm1> my TV advertises more resolutions over VGA than it does on HDMI
<superm1> best thing you can do is bring a laptop to the store and try the tv you are thinking of
<superm1> just make sure  that it has enough video ram to drive the resolution you want
<jphillip> hmmm wonder what output my eee can do
<superm1> that is exactly what i was referring to when i said make sure it has enough video ram :) i doubt it can drive 1080p
<jphillip> prob not, its shared video memory IIRC
<jphillip> and my old laptop is pretty terrible in the video dept as well
<jphillip> just truck my master backend into circuit city
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well you can always just bring a live disk and ask to "try" one of their laptops on the tv too
<jphillip> seems like a recipe for failure
<jphillip> by the time I get someone to allow me to do both
<jphillip> and hope that the live disc plays nice with the laptop
<superm1> well if you are good at convincing them that you want to buy the combo only if they work well together
<Shadow__X> after i do that superm1 restartx
<jphillip> I'd like them to price match newegg too, they are giving away a free harmony 550 with the one I'm looking at
<superm1> Shadow__X, yeah
<jphillip> very doubtful that will happen
<superm1> fry's does that stuff though
<superm1> where they pricematch the intarweb's tubes
<jphillip> CC and BB wont match interweb
<jphillip> unless there is a local shop around
<Shadow__X> cc and bb is bad
<jphillip> would be a shame if they lost a sale over a $50 remote
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well you can always haggle too
<Shadow__X> they dont see it that way
<jphillip> superm1 most of the time they will only haggle on open box stuff
<superm1> that's what most people think
<jphillip> I used to work at CC, and I've yet to see otherwise (in my area)
<superm1> i saw it happen all the time at BB when i worked there
<jphillip> I've heard it happens, but it must just be random managers trying to make numbers and so on
<superm1> exactly
<jphillip> how did they approach it, ask for a manager?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> and then talk to the manager about how much they spend there
<superm1> and why they deserve a better price
<jphillip> superm1 was service involved?
<superm1> jphillip, generally
<jose_> superm1, mplayer still wont play the file
<jose_> it says could not open video device
<jphillip> thats why, service numbers == a bonus for them
<superm1> jose_, == Shadow_X?
<jose_> yeah nick changed for some reason
<superm1> jphillip, yeah well on TVs its not a bad idea anyway though
<jose_> brb
<superm1> jose_, well your card may support texturedvideo only
<superm1> look for xvinfo to see if Xv is enabled at all
<superm1> and then /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jose_> xvninfo says no adapters present
<superm1> can you pastebin your xorg.0.log if you aren't sure what to look for?
<superm1> !pastebin | jose_
<Zinn> jose_: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<jphillip> superm1 I agree, but since working there I generally have a no service policy, save it now and spend it later when I need a replacement
<jose_> yeah i know
<jose_> brb though
<superm1> jphillip, yeah i suppose i haven't bought anything big since i quit
<superm1> jphillip, always got the discount on service
<jphillip> superm1 ya that and when you work there its basically an upgrade policy in a few years, but the average person doesn't get those perks
<superm1> jphillip, yeah that's right
<superm1> ah the variations of ipods i ended up with over the years due to such policies :)
<Shadow__X> super
<Shadow__X> superm1,
<Shadow__X> xvinfo now gives stuff
<Shadow__X> enabling textered video
<Shadow__X> but
<Shadow__X> when i try and play a file it just exits
<superm1> Shadow__X, open it from a terminal instead
<superm1> and look for info in that terminal
<Shadow__X> alright well what would you want me to use mplayer?
<superm1> yeah
<Shadow__X> X11 error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) 0
<Shadow__X> X11 error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) 0
<Shadow__X> it says that alot of times
<superm1> hum
<superm1> could you possibly try a fresh boot rather than just restarting the X server?
<superm1> just to make sure registers are flushed out
<Shadow__X> sure
<Shadow__X> Section "Device"
<Shadow__X> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Shadow__X> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<Shadow__X> 	Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<Shadow__X> 	Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<Shadow__X> 	Option "TexturedVideo" "on"
<Shadow__X> EndSection
<Shadow__X> thats how the device section looks
<Shadow__X> brb reboot
<Shadow__X> ok back
<jphillip> !pastebin | Shadow__X
<Zinn> Shadow__X: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Shadow__X1> hmm
<Shadow__X1> that didnt go well
<Shadow__X1> alright so what would you like me to try superm1
<Shadow__X1> X11 error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) 0
<Shadow__X1> still says that would ou like me to paste something
<Shadow__X1> check the logs
<Shadow__X1> i dont s ee an issue though
<Shadow__X1> although i am not 100 percent certai nwhat i am looking for
<superm1> post the xorg log
<superm1> hopefully something stands out there
<superm1> that xorg.conf looks right
<Shadow__X1> http://pastebin.com/d3e2f7398
<superm1> Shadow__X1, well everything appears to be in order there
<superm1> cept maybe #
<superm1> glesx exec program failed
<superm1> only other thing i can recommend is maybe try an alternative driver version
<Shadow__X1> hmm alright
<superm1> like a newer release
<Shadow__X1> install from ati?
<Shadow__X1> or from proposed
<superm1> from ati
<superm1> it builds debs for you
<Shadow__X1> k
<Shadow__X1> doing ./ati gives me permision denied
<Shadow__X1> :(
<Shadow__X1> do you really need super user for that
<Shadow__X1> or root to run that
<superm1> no
<superm1> just sh ./ati-file
<superm1> sh ./ati-file --buildandinstallpkg
<superm1> better yet
<superm1> you can do it as a user
<Shadow__X1> alright
<Shadow__X1> thanks
<Shadow__X1> its going
<Shadow__X1> i appreciate it
<Shadow__X1> ok it finished
<Shadow__X1> did i need to uninstall the old driver or just reboot
<superm1> just reboot
<superm1> and that should be taken care of
<Shadow__X1> k thanks hopefully this works that would be nice
<superm1> yeah :)
<Shadow__X1> i have been wanting ti ditch windows on here
<Shadow__X> well thats plessant
<Shadow__X> i logged into an all white screen
<Shadow__X> reminds me of beryl days and xgl
<Shadow__X> xvinfo says no adaptors present
<Shadow__X> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5197345&postcount=2
<Shadow__X> i found that
<Shadow__X> and i have read that it has helped other people
<Shadow__X> i will try that
<Shadow__X> although i have the e1705 i have the same card
<Shadow__X> hopefully that works
<Shadow__X> reboot again
<Shadow__X> yay
<Shadow__X> that didnt fix my issue my desktop still turns all white
<Shadow__X> interestingly enough the cube still works
<Shadow__X> any ideas
<superm1> killall compiz
<superm1> hit alt-f2
<superm1> killall compiz.real
<superm1> or better yet
<superm1> killall compiz.real && metacity
<superm1> you might not see what you type but you can type it
<superm1> sounds like something in the new driver aint getting along with compiz
<Shadow__X> hmm alright well here goodluck to that
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> thanks for all the  help
<Shadow__X> and hopefully you are getting something out of this as well
<Shadow__X> cheers it worked
<Shadow__X> well by compiz fusion icon
<Shadow__X> its using indirect rendering
<Shadow__X> could that be the coulprite
<thatdood> welp, Shadow_X still got that guide problem =P
<thatdood> even swapped in a 750W Corsair powersupply (thinking power to the 8800GT might be the problem)
<Shadow__X> hmm thatdood i cant even play videos right now
<thatdood> strange stuff
<Shadow__X> yup
<Shadow__X> can you play videos
<Shadow__X> and to be honest i like mythweb for scheduling shows better but thts me
<thatdood> I have an AMD 32bit 1.1GHz with 512 RAM and a FX5200 128MB system, and the guide dont freeze up on me.
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> same cd same updates?
<thatdood> this AMD 64 2GHz with 1GB ram and an 8800GT, and the guide freezes
<thatdood> somethin aint right.  and Ive tried both QT and OpenGL
<Shadow__X> which front end was brought up first
<thatdood> and variations of the OSD, Alphablending, Solid, transparent Low Med High settings, dont matter, always freezes
<thatdood> ive tried that too
<thatdood> low end one was off, brought up the new one, freezes.  powered off the new one, powered up the old one, old one works fine, brought up the new one, it freezes, went to the old one and the guide is fine
<thatdood> no problem with video tho on the new one
<Shadow__X> superm1, fglrxinfo is saying mesa project now
<Shadow__X> thatdood, it can be an issue with channel icons
<Shadow__X> i have heard of that in the past
<superm1> Shadow__X, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thatdood> hmmm k
<superm1> Shadow__X, is there an error loading kernel module maybe?
<Shadow__X> failed to opem drm connection
<Shadow__X> is module fb frame buffer
<Shadow__X> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Shadow__X> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<Shadow__X> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<Shadow__X> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<Shadow__X> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<superm1> Shadow__X, try to modprobe fglrx
<superm1> and see if there is an error
<Shadow__X> nope it just did it
<superm1> then there has to be another error in there somewhere
<superm1> in that log
<superm1> if you are actually able to modprobe without trouble
<Shadow__X> (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.
<Shadow__X> (II) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize!
<Shadow__X> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<Shadow__X> (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<superm1> yuck...
<superm1> that sounds like a driver bug that's out of your control :(
<Shadow__X> alright
<Shadow__X> so how would i switch back
<Shadow__X> oh the fun of ati on linux
<superm1> well the open driver should be improving at least now that docs are out there
<Shadow__X> i can try that
<Shadow__X> how can you switch between drivers i have always used screen and graphics preferences
<Shadow__X> brb reboot
<Shadow__X> superm1, alright so how should i change the currently being used driver
<superm1> Shadow__X, usually remove xorg-driver-fglrx, and then comment out the fglrx driver line in xorg.conf
<superm1> and then profit
<Shadow__X> profit?
<superm1> well that's always the last step of any good howto
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> well right now my xorg doesnt even have fglrx
<Shadow__X> under device section
<Shadow__X> does it say load "fglrx"
<Shadow__X> ?
<Shadow__X> i want to try that one last time with textered
<superm1> well if xorg.conf doesnt have fglrx anywhere in it, then it will load the radeon driver
<superm1> oh the older version
<superm1> then you need to "roll" back the package version
<superm1> and remove fglrx-kernel-source package
<superm1> that got installed from the drivers at ati website
<Shadow__X> hmm alright
<Shadow__X> remove it or completely remove it
<superm1> either or
<Shadow__X> hmm alright and where are the logs for thjis chat
<superm1> that's up to your chat client
<Shadow__X> oh this channel isnt logged by a bot?
<Shadow__X> superm1, xorg fglrx doesnt want to uninstall
<Shadow__X> E: xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<superm1> oh no.  that's what Kano was just talking to me about too
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> lol
<superm1> something about a diversion gone crazy
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> so then what shall i do
<superm1> you 64 bit ?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<superm1> yup that's what he said too
<superm1> okay give me a sec
<Shadow__X> i mean if you told me that if i reformated i could get xv to work i would do it right now
<Shadow__X> i can reformat no issue
<superm1> well i know that this is solvable though
<superm1> its a silly diversion problem
<Shadow__X> xv not working
<Shadow__X> or it not uninstalling
<superm1> ah yea
<superm1> the uninstalling
<superm1> sudo rm /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<superm1> and that should take care of it and let you uninstall
<Shadow__X> nope
<superm1> whats the error then?
<superm1> can you pastebin that
<Shadow__X> E: xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Shadow__X> thats the error
<Shadow__X> i was able to remove libgl
<superm1> there is no more info?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> h/o
<Shadow__X> i am running at 800x600
<Shadow__X> its huge
<Shadow__X> esp on a monitor thats supposed to be wuxga
<Shadow__X> how do i copy and paste from the details menu within synaptic
<superm1> er, well maybe its easier to use command line
<superm1> so that you will get the details copyable
<Shadow__X> screenshot?
<superm1> i'm not sure i can dcc
<superm1> i can try
<Shadow__X> alright
<superm1> but i'm through an IRC proxy so not likely
<Shadow__X> ah alright
<Shadow__X> so apt-remove?
<superm1> apt-get remove
<superm1> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx particularly
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/d3edfb6ae
<superm1> ugh yuck
<superm1> okay
<superm1> check if /usr/X11R6/lib32/libGL.so.1 is a real file
<superm1> or a broken link
<Shadow__X> no file
<Shadow__X> just fglrx folder
<superm1> okay try to do a dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<superm1> it's a matter of a typo somewhere in the postrm it looks like
<Shadow__X> No diversion `any diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa', none removed
<superm1> ugh
<superm1> okay this is getting messy
<superm1> stupid diversions
<superm1> well if you want to go for the reinstall, it's probably the easier route than trying to debug these diversions for t he next hour
<laga> can't you just list the diversions?
<Shadow__X> i did in paste bin
<superm1> well dpkg-divert --list will get you the list, but the syntax is a pain in the ass to deal with
<Shadow__X> superm1, thats fine i will reinstall
<Shadow__X> but
<Shadow__X> how should i go about getting xv to work :D
<superm1> so i figured since not much is invested yet in this install, probably easier to reinstall
<superm1> Shadow__X, try the open driver i suppose
<superm1> i'm not sure what's up with the closed one not working
<Shadow__X> do you think its my card?
<Shadow__X> it is mobile
<Shadow__X> maybe i should call ati support
<Shadow__X> lol
<superm1> i doubt it's the card
<Shadow__X> its the driver
<Shadow__X> right
<thatdood> well crap, im not finding any issues that could cause this program guide to freeze up and buffer keystrokes yet.  still searching....
<Shadow__X> bbl hopefully i get xv working
<thatdood> now this is interesting
<thatdood> htop is showing (on the old system) cpu while watching live tv to be at 30% (AMD XP 1100MHz)
<thatdood> on the newer system its at 100%
<thatdood> sitting in the guide oldsystem:32%  newsystem:100%
<thatdood> gotta be my x server
<thatdood> old system: /usr/bin/X taking 8%  new system: /usr/bin/X taking 91%
<thatdood> just sitting in the guide. hmmmmmmmm
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> glxgears
<thatdood> ?
<Shadow__X> are you sure the nvidia driver is working right
<Shadow__X> can you watch a movie using xv
<thatdood> sorry Shadow, im pretty new to this so bear with me
<thatdood> xv? that a player?
<thatdood> i got mplayer, xine, and vlc on this pc
<Shadow__X> do you have anything in hd?
<thatdood> yeah, it can receive HD
<Shadow__X> can you watch something in hd on that computer
<thatdood> yes
<Shadow__X> does it play fine
<thatdood> glxgears shows 71267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14253.200 FPS
<Shadow__X> so thats god
<Shadow__X> good
<Shadow__X> the driver is working
<Shadow__X> but
<thatdood> yeah, no problems watching HD content
<Shadow__X> i think your issue is maybe with the icons for the channels
<thatdood> i assume those are stored on the backend
<thatdood> heres what I have:
<thatdood> AMD X2 4000+ with DVB-S 4GB RAM running the backend.
<Shadow__X> over 100 channels
<thatdood> and frontends connecting to it
<thatdood> irrelivant
<thatdood> number of channels is irrelivant
<thatdood> guide works fine and can watch HD content on a lower end frontend
<thatdood> if it is channel icons, do i need to change a path to the backend to find them?
<Shadow__X> that i dont know
<Shadow__X> your channel guide problem might be better suited for #mythtv-users
<thatdood> k, thx for your help Shadow
<thatdood> really appreciate it
<Shadow__X> yup
<Shadow__X> dont know how much help i have been though
<Shadow__X> lol
<thatdood> if i get this figured out, ill let ya know
<Shadow__X> i am in mythtv-users as well
<Shadow__X> i am curious whats the issue
<thatdood> well, learned to get some other tools hehe
<Shadow__X> i am trying wubi on another sytem
<Shadow__X> does anyone here know about software raid on a intel chipset integrated onto the board
<Shadow__X> i have a raid0 set that i want to install ubuntu on
<Shadow__X> i want to resize the windows partition currently on it
<thatdood> reading a bug report
<thatdood> This is definitely associated with livetv and the ability for the frontend to handle the playback in the window as well as intercept and act on the key strokes b/c: 1) The EPG in the scheduling menu is fast, 2) If I pause the liveTV and then use the EPG, the problem does not exhibit itself and 3) This is not necessarily tied to just moving around in the EPG. After scrolling around a little, even hitting "exit" can take up to 1
<thatdood> that pretty much sums up what im getting
<thatdood> so maybe they have a solution... still reading
<Shadow__X> thatdood, someone is asking you a questino in users
<thatdood> oops lol
<laga> thatdood: have you seen the related threads in the mythtv bug tracker? it's probably linked to the deinterlacer
<thatdood> i was reading that
<thatdood> tried a few things
<thatdood> if i change from CPU+ to CPU-- it works fine
<thatdood> change back to CPU+ works fine
<thatdood> exit and restart, problem back
<thatdood> but yeah, looks like deinterlacing
<thatdood> still strange, as the low end system has the same settings and works good.
<thatdood> low end being 32bit, wonder if its a problem in the 64 bit version?
<thatdood> another thing i just found, with it freezing up...
<thatdood> if i open the nvidia-settings.
<thatdood> under X Screen 0..X Server XVideo Settings... if i uncheck Sync to VBlank  everything works fine
<thatdood> X down to 13% cpu utilization now. interesting
<Shadow__X> thats good thatdood
<Shadow__X> atleast you figured it out
<thatdood> weird tho, that the other system is set up the opposite. lol
<Shadow__X> well
<Shadow__X> they are running different os's
<Shadow__X> or atleast the modules are compiled different
<thatdood> true
<thatdood> i was running gears on that getting 828fps, then i turned off that vblank, and it went to 2262
<thatdood> need to read up on that, make sure i'm not hosing anything else up by altering that value
<thatdood> brb need to feed the kids
<Shadow__X> k
<Shadow__X> thatdood,  where is the option for cpu--
<Shadow__X> superm1, you here
<superm1> yup
<Shadow__X> any suggestion how i should go around this time installing
<superm1> well install the same way, but just try using the open driver
<Shadow__X> alright
<thatdood> back
<thatdood> option for cpu--?
<thatdood> oooh that
<thatdood> its in mythfrontend setup
<thatdood> tv settings... player settings i believe, lemme check
<Shadow__X> alright
<Shadow__X> playback profile?
<thatdood> yeah
<Shadow__X> ok thanks
<thatdood> is that where you set deinterlacing stuff?
<Shadow__X> eh dont know but i am having issues getting any video to play
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> oh csi how you are so rediculous
<thatdood> now just need to get the svideo out working
<Shadow__X> thats good
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> stupid ati drivers
<thatdood> heh Shad
<thatdood> wtf you buy ati for anyway?
<thatdood> hell, its bad enough with nvidia lol
<thatdood> guess the key is to unplug the monitor lol
<thatdood> ok, so usb wireless dongle is working, video out working, guide freezing has been fixed, now to get lirc working with the remote and I should be set.
<thatdood> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Shadow__X> thatdood, its a laptop that i have nvidia on
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-07
<Shadow__X> is anyone around
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<DogBoy> me neither
<Shadow__X> anyone know anything about ati issues
<tgm4883_laptop> issues?
<Shadow__X> very much so
<Shadow__X> mythtv frontend freaks out
<Shadow__X> but i can watch all the recordings through samba
<darthanubis> anyone can tell me if on  their box mythzmserver actually  makes itself a service after install?
<foxbuntu> any one here able to look at the revu system and see if my package is stuck?
<foxbuntu> I would greatly appreciate the help
<drbrown> What could cause a windows MCE remote newer version to be very slow? keyboard navigation is snappy.  I am using an MSI Mega 651 w/ 512MB RAM for my hardware.
<drbrown> it is a frontend only
<darthanubis> exit button works on the remote
<darthanubis> but escape and the exit button no longer gives the quit option
<darthanubis> thats nuts
<darthanubis> how deos this just happen?
<darthanubis> Im really getting fed up with the inconsistency of this distro
<hads> Use something else?
<hads> Get a refund?
<tgm4883_laptop> !refund
<Zinn> For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, ever heard that doing something other than complaining usually accomplishes more
<laga> darthanubis: you probably configured mythfrontend not to act on escape (if you're referring to the key on your keyboard)
<liviur> hello.....i'm having some problems using mythtv.....I wonder if you guys can help me
<liviur> 1.Not all my channels are listed when I press watch tv
<liviur> in tvtime is no problem
<liviur> when I press pause the sounds from tv it's still plaing....and when i release pause i have 2 sounds......1 from livetv and 1 from te recording of the pause
<liviur> sorry for my bad english
<laga> you need to configure your audio mixer correctly
<laga> check the mythtv manual
<liviur> my tv card it's rather old
<liviur> it's bt878 chipset
<liviur> ok
<liviur> i'll try to configure my audio mixer
<liviur> thx fot the tip
<MythbuntuGuest25> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest25> Anyone has a tip to listen to AC3 encoded movies over a 2CH stereo setup at a decent volume rate?
<MythbuntuGuest25> AC3 movies sound really low, by default, when played in regular stereo
<zymba> yo, anyone out there?
<NTolerance> zymba: i've never had any luck with that, i think you're dealing with "home theater" DVD audio mastering where the explosions are really loud but the dialog is way too quiet
<darthanubis> refund? cute. use something else, I am, do more than complain, search launchpad for my bug reports
<darthanubis> laga, the esc key being configured, I checked that, it was still checked, I killed the frontend and restarted it, and it magically works now. I guess that will be blamed on my machine, which is a fresh install?
<laga> unless you can come up with a reproducable test case, a patch or something else.
<laga> we'd love to fix bugs without having any information, but it's just not possible.
<NTolerance> laga is right, you gotta reproduce the problem to fix it
<laga> it could have been a foxus problem.
<laga> some menus will still work, some won't.
<jphillip> darthanubis there is an option to just quit somewhere, you prob checked it
<darthanubis> I try my very best to hang in there and fix or get you guys the information you need to help me fix the issue. I'm mostly frustrated with my own inability to not be able to "code" to resolve these issues myself. I don't like to have to depend on anyone for anything. It a sense of helplessness that one tends to vent about @3am when trying to just exit their favorite application.
<darthanubis> But it is not like a I just sit around all day looking for reason to dump on my favorite distro.:/
<laga> true
<jphillip> people get moody, move on....
<jphillip> darthanubis when you get some time, throw an email together to me about your exact process of running mythexport, I thought about it after the last time we ran it and something didn't add up, I wanted to review the entire process you were using but can't recall what I thought might be wrong currently
<AKJ> Hi I'm trying to use mythbuntu for the first time and I have a few questions.
<AKJ> When I try to set up the live frontend i get past the first setup after inputting the password and ip etc but after it goes to the next screen when it wants it again it says cannot login to database.
<AKJ> Also right before the screen it says something bout no upnp found.
<AKJ> Anyone have a solution?
<intx13> "set up the live frontend" - you're using the LiveCD as a MythTV frontend to an existing backend?
<Shadow__X> also AKJ if someone wont connect maybe something wont let it
<AKJ> I'm using the live cd for both.
<AKJ> I think.
<Shadow__X> such as mysql and mythtv only running on local host and not accepting connections
<Shadow__X> you cant AKJ
<AKJ> ic
<Shadow__X> only lice cd for frontend
<Shadow__X> read the docs
<AKJ> So how do I setup a backend then
<Shadow__X> that should fully explain it
<intx13> install it from the LiveCD
<Shadow__X> you need to install
<AKJ> I read the installation manual
<intx13> that will install a backend, frontend, or both
<AKJ> Oh ic I have to install first.
<Shadow__X> yeah
<AKJ> I thought I could run everyhting from live
<Shadow__X> also what video card do you have
<AKJ> Can i install to a usb?
<AKJ> hd3650
<intx13> You don't want to do that, AKJ :)
<AKJ> ic
<AKJ> So where the best place to install because I'm already runningvista
<AKJ> I want to keep that os there
<Shadow__X> dont run vista
<Shadow__X> :D
<intx13> if you're new to installing Ubuntu in general, I wouldn't recommend by starting with trying to dual-boot Mythbuntu and Vista
<intx13> I agree with Shadow__X  :)
<Shadow__X> intx13, also how are you going to record anything if your running vista
<Shadow__X> i kinda feel like you are defeating the purpose of mythtv
<AKJ> I wouldnt be recoding in vista
<AKJ> vista is just there for other uses
<AKJ> I wanted to use mythbuntu for everything else
<Shadow__X> right but
<AKJ> So i cant just setup a partition and install mythbuntu there?
<intx13> *Technically*, *buntu does dual-boot setups pretty easily
<Shadow__X> the purpose for the backend is to run mythv all the time or be its main os
<Shadow__X> AKJ, yeah but you have to read how to setup ubuntu with vista
<AKJ> okay
<intx13> Personally, this sounds like a very painful way to get into mythtv :)
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> also
<AKJ> ya the reason is that i dont have a spare computer
<Shadow__X> you really want a dedicated box for mythtv
<AKJ> hopefully in the future. i was just using this one to play around with it and see if i could get it working
<intx13> Well, are you familiar with installing Ubuntu in general, AKJ?
<AKJ> not really
<intx13> if not, you're going to spend more time trying to get Ubuntu to play nice with Vista than you will watching your shows.
<Shadow__X> the docs are pretty good
<Shadow__X> what tuner card do you have
<AKJ> i was planning on setting up my stb with firewire
<AKJ> i have a 3250hd
<intx13> welcome to a world of pain ;)
<Shadow__X> AKJ, if you have read the docs
<AKJ> lol ya but ill take it one step at a time
<Shadow__X> then you know not to "plan" to use firewire
<Shadow__X> you need to test to see if it works
<AKJ> well im trying to use what i have at home
<Shadow__X> and for what channels
<Shadow__X> where do you live
<AKJ> canada
<Shadow__X> ah
<AKJ> ive read some guides to get it to work
<AKJ> ppl in my area
<intx13> Well the first step would be to BACK UP your docs from Vista.. cuz if you bork the Mythbuntu install (or it borks itself), they're gone.
<AKJ> and same box
<AKJ> so im hoping that will work fine.
<intx13> I wouldn't worry about the firewire-STB stuff until you've gotten the hang of dual-booting *buntu and Vista
<AKJ> ya
<AKJ> is anybody familiar with which driver in xorg config will work with the radeon hd 3650?
<Shadow__X> fglrx
<Shadow__X> i am
<intx13> Dual-booting Mythbuntu with Vista... using an STB via firewire... and running an ATI graphics card.  Not exactly the most pleasant way to learn about MythTV.,
<Shadow__X> just get aspare box or another hd
<AKJ> Ya I'll see if i cant get it to work ill have to. though this is more of a summer project to see if it can work.
<AKJ> I tried the fglrx driver
<AKJ> and when i logged out it didnt work
<AKJ> it went to low power mode
<AKJ> and asked me to configure manually
<Shadow__X> hmmm
<Shadow__X> it works for me
<intx13> But this is on the LiveCD... I don't know how well the LiveCD deals with restarting X with different drivers, etc.
<Shadow__X> it doesnt
<Shadow__X> esp for ati
<intx13> well there you go then
<Shadow__X> this guy
<Shadow__X> :)
<Shadow__X> go read mythtv docs then read mythbuntu docs reading is our friend
<intx13> Wasn't there talk that since AMD bought ATI, they'd be releasing the specs to encourange open source drivers?  What ever happened with that?
<AKJ> okay so i guess first thing i need to do is get it isntalled
<AKJ> well there actually are drivers for the card
<superm1> Shadow__X, i didn't look yet, but did you add some feedback to that thread about things working for the N adapter?  the person who is going to be handling the GUI stuff wanted to see some confirmation that the manual process worked for someone before they put the GUI stuff in place
<AKJ> catalyst control centre for linux
<Shadow__X> i can if you want superm1 it works fine i have been using it
<intx13> AKJ, yes, focus on getting it installed (even if it's just with VGA graphics) alongside Vista, so that you can dual boot.  Then worry about getting the ATI card working... then worry about MythTV and your STB.
<Shadow__X> although not at n peeds
<superm1> Shadow__X, yes please
<Shadow__X> \yup
<AKJ> sorry to seem so needy but can anyone direct to a guide to dual boot vista and mythbuntu
<AKJ> I'm looking but there doesnt seem to be too much on it
<Shadow__X> google?
<intx13> there's tons on it!  First hit on google for "dual boot vista ubuntu" looks good
<AKJ> nvm
<AKJ> theres not too muc there
<AKJ> found more stuff dual booting with xp
<AKJ> should be same thing
<intx13> *might* be the same thing.. Vista is funky
<intx13> uh that first google hit I pointed you to has tons of info and a walk-through of the install... its for ubuntu, not mythbuntu, but it's the same dealy
<Shadow__X> no its not vista is diff
<intx13> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<intx13> "Here's how to install Vista and Linux (with Vista installed first). Step-by-step instructions that assume no knowledge of Linux. (Now updated for Ubuntu 8.04 and Vista SP1)."
<Shadow__X> sounds like AKJ
<Shadow__X> :)
<AKJ> thanks a lot
<intx13> I'm going to write my own guide: "step one: throw your vista-laden computer in the trash, it is forever tainted and worthless.  step 2: buy new computer.  step 3: install ubuntu."
<Shadow__X> sounds better
<Shadow__X> intx13, but you dont want all the idiots moving over to linux
<Shadow__X> that will taint it
<Shadow__X> leave them at mac and windows
<intx13> hmm i wouldn't say it would taint it, it would just pollute the lists with more trivial questions - Macs are the way to go for people not ready for Linux, imo
<AKJ> interestingly i followed that route
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: so after a short BRB, did you say that the HVR1800 is the win?  something about analog is no good on the HVR1250
<AKJ> dual booth mac
<Shadow__X> yeah but with mass useage it will deteriate it
<AKJ> this is triple boot now
<AKJ> lol may not be too smart
<intx13> nah mass usage forces the devs to design for the newbies as well as the experts, which is a good thing!
<AKJ> anywayz thx a lot everone im off to do an install and mroe reading
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, analog on the hvr 1250 is a frame graber = bad
<intx13> good luck, AKJ!
<Shadow__X> ify ou arent going to record analog its fine
<NTolerance> i could just use my MCE-150 for analog
<AKJ> thx
<Shadow__X> if you plan to eventually use the hvr 1800 i have one analog works in linux but not in mythtv yet
<NTolerance> i'm mainly wanting it for the digital stuffs....
<Shadow__X> well then its upto you
<Shadow__X> the 1800 has analog and digital and you can use both at the same time
<Shadow__X> the 1250 can only use one at a time
<NTolerance> i need to talk to someone who has time warner cable and one of these QAM cards
<NTolerance> see how many channels they can tune
<Shadow__X> well get the hvr 1600 then
<NTolerance> need any fancy video hardware/settings to play back HD MPEG2?
<Shadow__X> 1600 has support for both in mythtv
<NTolerance> 1600 is PCI, i'm out of PCI slots
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<NTolerance> i'm running an intel X3100 for my video
<Shadow__X> i have a integrated geforce 6150 that works
<Shadow__X> that should work
<Shadow__X> whats your cpu
<NTolerance> one thing that was interesting is i had to disable the openGL vsync option in mythtv, otherwise playback was real choppy
<NTolerance> Pentium 2180
<NTolerance> 2.0Ghz
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> maybe an issue with hd
<Shadow__X> just try it
<NTolerance> for serios?  my cpu is pretty good, it's basically a low end core2duo
<Shadow__X> if it does you can just upgrade the cpu
<Shadow__X> yeah well real low end c2d i have heard have issues
<Shadow__X> but i guess it dpeends on setup
<Shadow__X> you will see when you try
<NTolerance> need to get some test files, MPEG2 and MPEG4
<Shadow__X> or just do it
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> just do it = fail for sure
<NTolerance> must test
<Shadow__X> nope you wont fail
<NTolerance> murphy?
<Shadow__X> failing isnt an option
<NTolerance> a month ago my mythbox was running a duron 1.6
<Shadow__X> well NTolerance you record hd you dont need anything
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> ?
<Shadow__X> you can record hd on that duron
<NTolerance> sure, but playback?
<Shadow__X> fail
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> i know mpeg4 HD takes a lot of CPU, but doesn't mpeg2 take less ?
<Shadow__X> hmm i guess i dont really know i have heard that mpeg2 gets helped
<Shadow__X> but i dont know if i have heard wrong
<NTolerance> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5536153&postcount=4
<Shadow__X> hmm so you can expect like 40-50 percent
<Shadow__X> or maybe higher
<Shadow__X> dont you have slower fsb and less cache
<NTolerance> sounds good to me
<NTolerance> 800Mhz FSB
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> 2mb cache?
<NTolerance> 1MB cache versus 2MB cache on the c2d
<Shadow__X> i thought c2d had 4mb
<NTolerance> some have 2MB, some have 4MB
<NTolerance> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> i like 4mb
<Shadow__X> i was thinking about making my quad core a be as well
<NTolerance> apparently mplayer is best for MKV files, and that's good because that's what i use in mythtv
<Shadow__X> ah
<NTolerance> know any place that has 720p MKV samples or trailers?
<Shadow__X> nope
<NTolerance> i think samsung had them at one point
<Shadow__X> i dont know of any  place that really has mkv
<Shadow__X> http://www.matroska.org/samples/matrix/index.html
<Shadow__X> http://www.google.com/search?q=mkv+samples&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<NTolerance> cool, ty
<Shadow__X> mhm
<Shadow__X> there is a 720p sample there
<Shadow__X> i just didnt want to link it
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 are you here
<Shadow__X> i have reason to beleive if you update with your method to get broadcom working
<Shadow__X> it messes with the ati drivers
<superm1> Shadow__X, why is that?
<superm1> or better off; what's your reasoning
<Shadow__X> because i cant get xv to work i have been having issues since yesterday
<Shadow__X> right now i am going to install the drivers from ati's side
<Shadow__X> site*
<superm1> didn't we go through this yesterday?
<Shadow__X> yeah but it didnt come out working
<Shadow__X> my plan was to get xvworking
<superm1> it seemed that there were bugs in the ati drivers with your card and texturedvideo i thought
<Shadow__X> yeah
<superm1> but i'm not sure what the connection to the broadcom driver is to that
<Shadow__X> there sint a connection to the broadcom dirver
<superm1> <Shadow__X> i have reason to beleive if you update with your method to get broadcom working
<superm1> <Shadow__X> it messes with the ati drivers
<superm1> ?
<Shadow__X> well
<Shadow__X> i think i figured it out
<Shadow__X> you have to install sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Shadow__X> then the fglrx driver fully installs
<Shadow__X> when using the updated kernel
<Shadow__X> xvinfo and fglrx are correct
<Shadow__X> now
<superm1> that is supposed to all automatically happen actually when you install the fglrx driver
<Shadow__X> yeah it didnt when i installed from restricted though
<superm1> yeah its not needed in the restricted version
<superm1> the one from the website actually builds debs
<Shadow__X> hmm the driver wasnt working
<Shadow__X> i didnt install fromt site
<superm1> and all those pieces are around to build the debs
<Shadow__X> i was about to but stopped
<MythbuntuGuest02> building diskless usb and get the following error when writing image. error detecting NBD server port Make sure /etc/inetd.conf is up to date.
<Shadow__X> how exactly do you build diskless usb
<superm1> laga, ^ look at MythbuntuGuest02's stuff
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest02, if you stick around for a bit, laga is the one to ask about things with diskless breaking
<MythbuntuGuest02> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<MythbuntuGuest02> ok
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 i now have an issue
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> xv works in mplayer
<Shadow__X> but when i fire up mythtvfront end
<Shadow__X> it splits the screen in half and gives me garbled screen on both sides
<Shadow__X> sound like anything that you have heard of before
<superm1> yes
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> great
<Shadow__X> what is that
<Shadow__X> lol
<superm1> oh you want a solution too?
<superm1> :)
<Shadow__X> so i could just you know
<Shadow__X> oh
<Shadow__X> great
<Shadow__X> well can i know whats causing that
<Shadow__X> i wouldnt mind learning why its doing that
<superm1> i've just heard of it actually
<superm1> i havent seen it or heard ta root cause
<superm1> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10940&page=3
<superm1> x1400 right?
<superm1> force mythtv to 1680x1024 or 1680x1080
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> whats the command to run mythtv in a windows
<Shadow__X> i can do 1280x1024
<Shadow__X> i really dont want full screen i was a smaller windows
<superm1> well running in a window might not solve it
<superm1> but all those settings are in mythfrontend
<Shadow__X> mythfrontend -w geometry 1680x1080?
<NTolerance> any of you guys got the totem mythtv plugin working?
<NTolerance> i enabled it but i get database timeout errors
<Shadow__X> it works for me NTolerance
<Shadow__X> make sure you went into gconf-editor and made the right corrections
<NTolerance> sure did
<NTolerance> i know i have the right IP, username, password, etc
<Shadow__X> hmm
<NTolerance> i tried changing the port that's in there to the default mysql port
<NTolerance> no difference
<Shadow__X> it works for me
<NTolerance> you'd think i would get "permission denied" if my credentials were wrong
<NTolerance> do you have to enable remote database connections in the mythtv database?
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> lol
<NTolerance> command line or mythtv setup gui?
<Shadow__X> you have to have it so a front end can connect
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, in setup gui the first part has to dow ith that kind of stuff
<Shadow__X> but if you are running mythbuntu there is something else
<Shadow__X> you have to get mysql to listen on your nic
<NTolerance> yeah, mythbuntu of course
<superm1> Shadow__X, more permanently you want to make sure that those settings are set in mythfrontend after it's running
<superm1> rather than command line
<superm1> in the appearance section
<Shadow__X> ah ok
<Shadow__X> and opengl helps the matter but mythtv doesnt function right using opengl
<NTolerance> how important is the opengl vsync option?  my vidcard can't seem to handle it
<Shadow__X> then dont use it
<NTolerance> yeah, i turned it off, just curious as to why it's on by default
<superm1> NTolerance, you will probably want to modify the settings in nvidia-settings for vertical sync etc
<NTolerance> i'm using an intel x3100, but i restored a database from my old system which had an nvidia fx5200
<superm1> ah
<superm1> opengl vsync only works on nvidia
<NTolerance> provocative
<Shadow__X> superm1, on the last post on the first page
<Shadow__X> thats exactly how it looks
<superm1> Shadow__X, well did you try changing your resolution around
<superm1> like not just myth resolution but screen resolution
<superm1> in the amd control centre thing
<NTolerance> superm1: you use time warner cable?
<Shadow__X> hmm i will try that superm1
<Shadow__X> the artifacting gets worse at 1600x1200
<superm1> NTolerance, yeah
<bartmon> hi! I have a quick question - how much disk space does a frontend install of mythbuntu need? thanks!
<superm1> Shadow__X, well experiment a bit with some other resolutions that are close if you cna
<Shadow__X> i did
<Shadow__X> :(
<Shadow__X> worse corruption
<NTolerance> superm1: do you plug your coax from the wall straight into a QAM tuner card or are you doing firewire/IR blaster from the STB?
<NTolerance> bartmon: 2GB is the min requirement
<NTolerance> 10GB recommended
<bartmon> dang
<superm1> NTolerance, well i have multiple QAM tuners as well as firewire from the STB
<superm1> but i've stopped using the firewire since i get so few channels on it
<Shadow__X> superm1, i can make the corruption go away using opengl BUT then when i hit enter to watch tv it hangs
<Shadow__X> certain menus just hang
<Shadow__X> and i can do anything
<NTolerance> i'm planning on getting a HVR1800 to tune QAM channels straight from the wall coax, how many channels do you think i can pick up w/ that, i will be using digital only, no analog
<superm1> Shadow__X, do you happen to have two monitors plugged in?
<Shadow__X> no
<superm1> Shadow__X, or anything in your xorg.conf related to virtual desktop sizing?
<Shadow__X> jjust the laptop screen
<superm1> well does running mythtv in a windowed mode maybe help?
<superm1> or turning off compiz first
<Shadow__X> compiz has been off
<bartmon> I'm buying a CF card as a hard drive replacement and if it doesn't work well for mythbuntu then i'll reuse it for a dedicated NAS box. That needs very little space so i'm trying to buy as cheaply as possible
<superm1> bartmon, well it's actually closer to a gig
<superm1> but 2 gigs is the minimum size card you should have
<superm1> to leave wiggle room for updating and such
<bartmon> oh
<Shadow__X> superm1, would you like me to post my current xorg
<superm1> Shadow__X, if you didnt modify that part yourself, it wouldnt have been present
<bartmon> excellent! cause shops don't really have small capacities anymore, anything below 2GB isn't in stock.
<Shadow__X> i do have vnc running
<Shadow__X> could that mess it up
<Shadow__X> other than that nothing virtual
<superm1> bartmon, if 4gigs is affordable (usually they come 2,4,8,16 etc)
<superm1> you would be safer with that
<superm1> otherwise you'll just have to be careful
<bartmon> wel if mythbuntu works out, i'll get one with 8GB capacity. I just need the smallest it needs for testing
<Shadow__X> superm1, in opengl the menus have slow transitions
<Shadow__X> and when i try to goto lets say system status it just stays at the menu where i hit enter
<Shadow__X> but if i login through vnc i can see the actually system status
<Shadow__X> does that makes sense
<superm1> bartmon, well just for testing, 2 gigs should suffice, but i'd say
<superm1> go with a hard drive for now in that box, just for testing
<superm1> dont waste the money on a CF card if its just testing
<NTolerance> superm1: any idea on my TW cable question?
<superm1> NTolerance, it depends on how nice TW is in your area
<superm1> for me it's just locals that i normally would get OTA
<NTolerance> raleigh, nc
<superm1> when i lived in raleigh, i just used firewire with them
<superm1> so can't comment too much unfortunately
<NTolerance> ok, so might as well just use an OTA antenna, same result huh?
<NTolerance> maybe less compression w/ OTA?
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, TRY QAM
<Shadow__X> lol
<superm1> NTolerance, well i don't know what the current situation is with them out there. but you should be guaranteed at least locals
<superm1> QAM is a bit more reliable, especially during hurricane season
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> also no antennaes
<NTolerance> ok, i'll give it a shot, this makes me want to get the low-end HVR1250 though, no point in going dual tuners if you only get a handful of channels
<Shadow__X> superm1, i have read good things about using the xorg libs instead of atis
<Shadow__X> how can i go about that
<superm1> NTolerance, best thing you can do is try and find a card to "rent" at BB or something
<superm1> NTolerance, and see what stations you get
<NTolerance> heh, good call
<superm1> bring it back within 30 days
<Shadow__X> heh
<superm1> and then you'll know what to do
<NTolerance> but that's just wrong, i never would say, rent an LCD monitor for a weekend LAN party
<NTolerance> :DS
<Shadow__X> why not
<Shadow__X> that sounds good
<superm1> NTolerance, having worked there in the past for a while, i fully endorse their rental policies
<Shadow__X> stupid graphics corruption
<NTolerance> sarcasm
<Shadow__X> if it freaking worked now i can watch shows
<NTolerance> i was just kidding, i full endorse such behavior
<superm1> good :)
<superm1> Shadow__X, you shouldn't be switching libraries around like that
<NTolerance> my 21" CRT is just too much for a LAN party, it weighs like 70lbs
<superm1> Shadow__X, the ati libraries add a bunch of ati specific extensions
<NTolerance> so i rent LCDs
<NTolerance> is anyone making PCI-E QAM tuners other than hauppauge?
<Shadow__X> hmm then i dont know superm1 what other programs should i try or anythign
<laga> MythbuntuGuest02: still there?
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, i just got totem working again with mythtv recordings
<Shadow__X> are you able to have frontends conect to the backend?
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 totem working is better than nothing for now
<Shadow__X> does anyone know something else that i can use to watch my recordings with
<Shadow__X> totem is fine i just can skip or search
<bartmon> mplayer?
<Shadow__X> i want the data info though
<Shadow__X> and be able to skip commericlas
<superm1> mythtvfs
<superm1> skip commercials, only myth
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> mythtv player does it on windows :D
<bartmon> what do you mean by dta info?
<Shadow__X> like recording name
<Shadow__X> and all that
<bartmon> oh
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> totem is a good spep though i have to say
<bartmon> it's weird that totem doesn't let you seek
<bartmon> do you want to see the file info in an OSD manner?
<Shadow__X> totem doesnt let me skeep because it seems as if when totem streams it only streams the imamge
<Shadow__X> and doesnt get all the info
<bartmon> oh, you're streaming your stuff from a network...
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> :D
<Shadow__X> the purpose of all of this was for me to beable to watch my shows on my laotp while i wasnt infront of a tv
<Shadow__X> eh i guess i can just watch em over samba at this point
<Shadow__X> i just want eventually to beable to use mythtv frontend
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 is there a way i can know what each recording is using mythweb?
<superm1> yes
<Shadow__X> how would that be if you dont mind
<superm1> Shadow__X, if you just just go to the recordings tab of mythweb
<superm1> there are 3 buttons or so
<superm1> one of them is an asx stream wrapper that will open in totem
<superm1> one is the file itself
<superm1> and one is to watch it in the flash player
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> the asx streamer then
<Shadow__X> ?
<Shadow__X> i had a video oepn
<Shadow__X> i oepened another when then i got spit into command line
<Shadow__X> :(
<MythbuntuGuest02> laga still here
<bartmon> well if you're streming stuff via asx then no wonder - asx doesn't support seeking :7
<bartmon> :/
<Shadow__X> bartmon,
<Shadow__X> i was using totem mythtv plugin
<MythbuntuGuest02> laga,  got  meeting,  be back in an hour.
<Shadow__X> bbl
<MythbuntuGuest02> laga,  im back
<laga> brb
<laga> MythbuntuGuest02: okay, what's the problem?
<MythbuntuGuest02> get the following errors when writing to usb, make sure /etc/inetd.conf is up to date
<MythbuntuGuest02> error detecting NBD server port
<laga> okay, can you pastebin your inetd.conf?
<MythbuntuGuest02> ok
<MythbuntuGuest02> http://pastebin.com/m15bde593
<laga> yeah, that's what i expected... did you create an image in the control centre?
<MythbuntuGuest02> yes
<laga> i'm afraid that didn't work then. that's a known bug, a fix will be released shortly.
<laga> in the meantime, you can do it manually
<laga> um
<laga> you're lucky, i'm currently setting it up manually, too
<laga> ;)
<MythbuntuGuest02> nice
<laga> what architecture do you want? amd64 or i386?
<MythbuntuGuest02> i386
<laga> http://pastebin.ca/1095005
<laga> had to put it in a pastebin because i was inside a virtual machine
<laga> that's going to take a while, but i guess you already know that ;)
<MythbuntuGuest02> it is running now
<laga> i should have timed mine
<laga> yay for competition
<MythbuntuGuest02> just finished building
<laga> damn
<laga> it's still running mksquashfs here ;)
<laga> can you try again to make the usb stick?
<MythbuntuGuest02> I will
<MythbuntuGuest02> I get the same error when writing the file from control center
<laga> has inetd.conf changed?
<MythbuntuGuest02> it is the same
<laga> hrmpf
<laga> does /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img exist?
<MythbuntuGuest02> -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 423M 2008-08-07 15:14 /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<laga> well, that looks sane.
<laga> do you still have the last lines of the terminal output of ltsp-build-client?
<MythbuntuGuest02> laga http://pastebin.ca/1095039
<laga> #
<laga> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p
<laga> #
<laga> rocess: Resource temporarily unavailable
<laga> well, that's why it didn't work
<laga> oops
<laga> do you have a package management tool running?
<MythbuntuGuest02> no
<MythbuntuGuest02> not that I know of
<laga> okay. then the proper line to fix inetd.conf would be
<laga> sudo update-inetd --group LTSP --add "2000               stream  tcp nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/image/i386.img"
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<MythbuntuGuest02> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<laga> hi Shadow__X
<laga> MythbuntuGuest02: okay, what does
<laga> lsof | grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<laga> return?
<MythbuntuGuest02> nothing
<Shadow__X> i think it was better to get totem to get working
<Shadow__X> this way i can use play and pause on the front on my laptop'
<laga> MythbuntuGuest02: hum. i wonder how to fix that
<laga> MythbuntuGuest02: do you still have the control centre running?
<MythbuntuGuest02> it was
<MythbuntuGuest02> I rebooted the box and ran sudo update-inetd --group LTSP --add "2000               stream  tcp nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/image/i386.img"
<MythbuntuGuest02> it cam back ok
<MythbuntuGuest02> rebuilding the image again
<laga> nice
<laga> no need to rebuild the image, but i guess it's too late
<Shadow__X> hey superm1
<superm1> hey
<Shadow__X> in active  connection information where it says speed
<Shadow__X> it says
<Shadow__X> 14 Mb/s
<Shadow__X> but is that right
<superm1> that's the current speed its operating at
<superm1> based on signal strength and noise
<superm1> etc
<Shadow__X> i downloaded off a local computer and it hit 4MB/sec
<superm1> what you mean off a local computer?
<superm1> you mean on the network?
<superm1> if so, then that sounds like you got a pretty good speed
<superm1> that would be 32Mb/s
<superm1> Shadow__X, well i gotta go.  don' forget to respond to that thread :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-08
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 229949 | superm1
<Zinn> superm1: Bug 229949 in mythbuntu "guide slow and unresponsive" [Low, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/229949
<devsforev> Good evening everyone. I was curious as to how I change what display mythtv starts on? Currently it's running on :0, but I need it to start on :1. Any thoughts?
<NTolerance> try putting DISPLAY=:0 in front of your mythfrontend command
<NTolerance> DISPLAY=:0 mythfrontend --options-here
<NTolerance> errr
<NTolerance> DISPLAY=:1 mythfrontend --options-here
<devsforev> excellent, thanks! that works great. Do you happen to know what script mythfrontend is called from during login when auto-login is enabled?
<devsforev> nvm, i think i found it
<devsforev> thanks for your help
<NTolerance> sweet
<Cardboardjesus> is somebody able to assist me with tuning of satellite channels? i'm a moron
<thatdood> i can try
<squish102> any1 after upgrading having problems with remotes?
<javatexan> hey guys I am trying to setup a new frontend machine and it is asking me for the mythconverg information.  I can ssh to the mythbackend box and look directly at the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt file.  I copy/pasted the password right out of the file.  For the HostName I used the machine's IP address.  But it says the connection failed.  The only thing I can think of is in the mysql.txt, DBHostName=localhost on the BE box.  Will this caus
<DogBoy> yea it needs to be set to accept connections from other than localhost
<DogBoy> mysql does
<javatexan> do I change that in the mysql.txt and reboot or what?
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, enable the mysql service in MCC on the master backend
<tgm4883_laptop> then reboot
<javatexan> tgm4883_laptop: I love mythbuntu :)
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu loves you too ;)
<javatexan> LOL
<javatexan> my TIVO likes it now too....
<javatexan> they are playing nicely together
<petriborg> quick stupid question for people - new to mythtv and i was watching a show, and I wanted to make the show to be saved, in one of the menus i found "preserve this episode" but i wasn't sure when it was enabled
<petriborg> how do i tell?
<petriborg> if i hit space it becomes darker and says "do not preserve this episode" so i guess this is disabling that? by default it seemed to be "preserve this episode"
<Cardboardjesus> which capture card type should i be selecting in the backend setup for a happauge nov-s plus card? the manual says "mpeg-2 encorder card (pvr-x50, pvr-500) for all happauge cards. but it says "failed to open" underneith. anybody struck this before?
<foxbuntu> Cardboardjesus, I think the NOVA-S is a DVB card IIRC
<Cardboardjesus> so i use what?, the cardtype "dvb dtv capture card v3.x" instead?
<Belial6_> I am having trouble with my CommandIR II.  It shows the green light after I boot mythbuntu, but the first remote control button I press causes it to go red.  Any ideas?
<Belial6_> I did notice in dmesg that I get 'lirc_cmdir: usb error on read = 10' before the first press, and 'lirc_cmdir: usb error on read = -32' after.  This is on two different computer systems.
<MythbuntuGuest46> Anyone know how to get mythtv back up and running after upgrading to latest version of mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Anyone here know how to get a soundcard workign?
<laga> you need to ask more specific questions
<MythbuntuGuest36> Well I have a Turtle Beach Soundcard that used to work and doesn't anymore.
<laga> well, does it show up in dmesg?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Never knew what that was, but yes it shows up...Although it says fails with error -5
<MythbuntuGuest36> That could be because I'm trying to install a driver for it
<laga> ugh :(
<laga> "it doesn't work" and "i'm messing with my kernel to get it working" are different things ;)
<MythbuntuGuest36> I don't know what messing with kernal means I was trying to follow directions from this site I found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<MythbuntuGuest36> Does the failed with error -5 mean I just need a new sound card
<MythbuntuGuest36> Oh well I'll just get a new sound card see if that works...have a good day
<versus> hi is there a way to change the boot splash image?
<NTolerance> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<versus> thx
<NTolerance> np
<versus> does someone use a mythbuntu xen backend? when someone does, did you make an howto?
<NTolerance> you mean running the backend in a virtual machine?
<versus> yes
<mrAshley> When trying to transmit from hauppage 150 to dct2000 i get this error: lirc_pvr150: failed to get data for code 0, key 9036 -- check lircd.conf entries
<mrAshley> i've googled it, but there doesn't seem to be much regarding this. :-/
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<mrAshley> Hey Shadow. :)
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: i did my 720p MKV test
<NTolerance> 30-40% CPU usage on one core
<Shadow__X> not bad
<Shadow__X> i guess iw as way off
<Shadow__X> :)
<Shadow__X> gladfully so
<NTolerance> AFAIK deocding MPEG2 should be less CPU intensive, so playback of recorded HD shows in mythtv should be easy
<Shadow__X> mhm
<NTolerance> now 1080p MKV might be a different story
<NTolerance> but i wonder....sine my TV is "only" 720P, does it still decode the whole stream or do I save some CPU because i'm running at a smaller resolution?
<Shadow__X> afaik it will just run it at 720p
<Shadow__X> and NTolerance why would you buy a tv that only does 720p :(
<mrAshley> Shadow__X: got a minute or three?
<NTolerance> i play games, games run at 720p
<NTolerance> very little 1080p content out there other than blu-ray
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah but movies dont
<NTolerance> it's good enough for me, i don't buy into the 1080p hype
<Shadow__X> what system
<NTolerance> all of them
<NTolerance> wii/360/ps3
<Shadow__X> mrAshley, i saw the issue your having
<Shadow__X> dont know how to fix that
<mrAshley> my ps3 runs at 1080p quite nicely. :)
<NTolerance> 95% of ps3 games do not run at 1080p
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, if you get the small games that are like 10 dollars then run at 1080p on ps3 and 360
<Shadow__X> :D
<NTolerance> hmm yeah, not worth the extra 300-400 dollars for 1080p
<mrAshley> Shadow__X: kthx. :)
<NTolerance> i really love this whole thing though, go to a deal site like fatwallet, someone finds a good deal on a 720P TV
<NTolerance> half the replies are like "omg it's only 720p, what's wrong with you!!!!"
<Shadow__X> heh
<Shadow__X> well i mean if i could get a tv cheap enough i would get 720-
<Shadow__X> p
<NTolerance> mine is a 40" and it's debatable whether you get the benefits of higher resolution at that screen size
<Shadow__X> hmm it depends how close or far away you are
<Shadow__X> and your eyes
<NTolerance> exactly, not worth $400
<NTolerance> $400 = PS3
<NTolerance> new mythbox
<NTolerance> savings account
<NTolerance> who knows
<NTolerance> beer?
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> i see the point
<mrAshley> Shadow__X: try this one then. I've got ubuntu8.04 and i just want to use and ir blaster.. i've configured the mythbuntu control centre.. should it just work, or should i have to dl firmware?  any idea?
<Shadow__X> i might get a 24 inch montior that has pip and use that for tv and mon
<mrAshley> and = an
<Shadow__X> mrAshley, you have to tell mytht backend to use it
<Shadow__X> instructions are on the wiki
<mrAshley> which wiki?
<Shadow__X> i havnt used ir personlaly
<Shadow__X> mythtv.org
<Shadow__X> goto wiki there
<Shadow__X> does no one read anymore
<Shadow__X> :(
<mrAshley> I've done 3 hours of reading. :P
<Shadow__X> good to hear
<Shadow__X> now read more
<Shadow__X> :D
<Shadow__X> P
<mrAshley> >-C
<squish102> any1 else figting with lirc after upgrading to 8.04?
 * mrAshley is.
<squish102> it was working just fine before upgrade but now i have nfc what broke
<squish102> or how to fix it
<mrAshley> squish102: Do you have a dmesg error?
<squish102> and ive been reading for THREE weeks ;)
<squish102> mrAshley i even have lircd running in debug mode and still cannot figure out the problem
<mrAshley> do you have any error messages?
<NTolerance> squish102: what remote do you have?
<squish102> yes, but i don't know why i have error messages
<mrAshley> what error message are you getting - and from where?
<NTolerance> does irw give any output if you press buttons?
<squish102> i have a firefly mini and initial setup was following wiki page
<NTolerance> any of you guys tried the x11vnc service in mythbuntu control center, it doesn't work for me
<NTolerance> not familiar with firefly mini =\
<Shadow__X> it works for me
<Shadow__X> the vnc thing
<NTolerance> strange, no x11vnc process was spawned when i tried it
<NTolerance> did you install it a long time ago or recently?
<squish102> NTolerance nothing through irw
<NTolerance> dang
<NTolerance> if you restart lirc does it give any errors?
<NTolerance> what about dmesg ?
<squish102> it is like it does not match the IR receiver to the lircd.conf remote
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, recently
<Shadow__X> install on mythtbuntu 8.04.1
<NTolerance> hmm, maybe i'm crazy, i had vino server running a few mins before i tried x11vnc
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> maybe
<squish102> i will be back when i am in the room with the remote ;)
<NTolerance> either way, i did the long and hard manual install, documented here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5548895&postcount=58
<squish102> NTolerance i just run vncserver from the command line
<NTolerance> that's no good for reboots
<squish102> and change the xstartup, and hit it on port :2
<squish102> NTolerance yip, i have a couple use services that i put in rc.local
<NTolerance> my mythbox is a true server, serving up all kinds of crap, everything needs to run as a service for me
<squish102> but that is my hack
<squish102> i think i resorted to doing it that way, because mine didnt work
<squish102> the proper way
<Shadow__X> NTolerance, for a true server i would want vnc to give me a login screen and login to another session
<Shadow__X> not sharing whats on the screen
<squish102> ^^ that is what mine does
<Shadow__X> i think sson i am going to need to get a hdvr :(
<Shadow__X> squish102, did you follow a tut
<squish102> nope, maybe once i fix the other 10 things wrong, i will get back to vnc
<Shadow__X> squish102, howd you set it up
<squish102> apt-get install vnc4server and then vncserver ;)
<NTolerance> Shadow__X: to get into semantics, a true server wouldn't even have a GUI
<NTolerance> but a true myth server should just give you access to what ever is on the TV
<NTolerance> :D
<squish102> NTolerance are you saying windows 2008 server is not a true server ;)
<NTolerance> but yeah, a terminal server would give you an X login screen
<NTolerance> not as true as a linux box :D
<NTolerance> but hey, i love terminal server
<squish102> NTolerance i thought your server was only a backend?
<NTolerance> can't beat RDP, wish we had something like it on linux
<NTolerance> it's everything
<NTolerance> backend, frontend, upnp server, ampache, mpd, web, mysql, samba, nfs, backup storage, etc
<squish102> well mine is an everything, but i dont want to interupt my tv viewing with a vnc session?
<squish102> NTolerance i will take that, and double it :P (game server, ventrilo server, torrent server etc etc)
<NTolerance> game server from home?
<NTolerance> you got FIOS or something?
<NTolerance> i like VNC on display zero because i have my laptop on a table in front of the TV, so i can put a web browser/youtube on the TV and control it from my laptop, no need to haul out the extra keyboard/mouse
<Shadow__X> hmm i think the next server i build will be an all in one box
<Shadow__X> thinking of quad core with like 4 gigs of ram
<NTolerance> vino is so slow though, i'm running it through a gigabit lan and it's like i'm on a modem
<NTolerance> all in one box?
<Shadow__X> mythtvback/frontend webserver mysql server fs and whatever else i can think of
<Shadow__X> i need a new server
<NTolerance> you can be cool like me
<NTolerance> but yeah, i like the mythtv-server workhorse, it keeps my windows machine clean
<NTolerance> before i'd run the upnp and filesharing and other crap there
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah
<Shadow__X> i was thinking of starting with a dual core
<NTolerance> now it's just strictly for games because the mythbox now does everything
<Shadow__X> because i have the cpu then moving to a quad
<NTolerance> hopefully this LGA775 thing will stick around for a while
<Shadow__X> eh
<Shadow__X> maybe one more release imo
<NTolerance> =\
<NTolerance> i fondly remember the socket 7 and slot 1 days
<NTolerance> you'd go 5 years before you'd need a new mobo
<NTolerance> now it's like every 8 months
<Shadow__X> eh
<Shadow__X> not 8 months
<Shadow__X> like 1.5 years
<NTolerance> i exaggerated
<NTolerance> but still
<Shadow__X> if you got a good mb to start with
<Shadow__X> hmm what linux player supports connecting to mythtv backend with commerical skip
<NTolerance> totem and vlc don't do it?
<NTolerance> i got my totem mythtv plugin working halfway yesterday
<NTolerance> found the option to bind mysql to ethernet in mythcontrol center
<NTolerance> i can now get the show list, but then it says it can't play myth:// addresses
<NTolerance> i think it's because i'm using totem-xine
<Shadow__X> yeah or just install all the gstreamer plugins
<Shadow__X> to support playing mpeg2
<NTolerance> hmm, hope that will work, totem-gstreamer is worthless
<Shadow__X> ah how come
<NTolerance> doesn't play dvds properly
<Shadow__X> ah
<NTolerance> Shadow__X:
<NTolerance> totem-gstreamer would always jump to some arbitrary spot on the DVD instead of starting from the beginning
<NTolerance> could never get to the title menu
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> does mythtv plugin work though
<NTolerance> plus i couldn't get libdvdnav4 working w/ it
<NTolerance> dunno, i might test it later
<Shadow__X> k
<N0cturn0> can anyone help me with a hauppauge-350 not picking up channels?
<lokus> foxbuntu u around?
<jarle> On my mac mini frontend I have stereo sound through the optical output working just fine, however when I play DTS/AC3 I get no sound. Anybody have surround sound working on a mac mini frontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-09
<NightGecko> I've been having an issue with MythTV's Live TV.  I cant get the sound to run in live tv at all, everything else is fine.  I'm using a PVR-250 and all channels connect fine but have no sound.  Does anyone know a way to correct this?  I can provide any onther information about the system if needed.
<equim-> hullo, I'm having a problem with my mythbuntu box...
<equim-> I just applied the updates from the last month or so and it wanted to reboot, after that my network interface has disappeared
<scooter> how can i get hauppage hvr-3000 working with ubuntu 8.04?
<scooter> so that i can setup and use mythtv via dvb-s
<MythbuntuGuest14> Hey everyone I just upgraded to the the latest Mythbuntu and now when I pause recordings I want to play back there is no on screen display anyone know how to turn that back on
<MythbuntuGuest14> You know the one that says how much time is left in the recording and how much time has elapsed
<Belial6> Has anyone gotten the CommandIR II to work?
<quentusrex> Hello. I have ripped a DVD to an iso file. How do I take the iso file and transcode it to an avi file?
<rhpot1991> quentusrex: you don't, easily that is
<quentusrex> why not?
<quentusrex> I can transcode it smaller when I rip the dvd. Why can't I do it too later?
<rhpot1991> I'm not arguing that you shouldn't be able to, I'm saying mythtv cannot do it
<quentusrex> is there a way to do it with an 'exec' command?
<rhpot1991> I'm sure there is, but I don't know how off the top of my head
<rhpot1991> I've tried to trick mythtv into thinking the iso was a dvd, but it didn't work and to be honest I cannot remember why
<quentusrex> couldn't vlc do it?
<NightGecko> I've been trying to load my games onto MythGame plugin, but it never populates the "Play Games" list, it has once before but will not repopulate it again with new information.  Anyone know how to populate the Play Games list?
<Belial6> Hello, I'm trying to get the CommandIR II to work with MythTV, but It fails after the first button press.  It looks like it might be something to do with the usb, as I am getting 'usb error on read = 10' before the button press, and 'usb error on read = -32' after the button press.
<gregL> laga: Any news on the weekly build of trunk yet?
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, Utils/Setup > Setup > Media Settings > Games Settings > Scan for Games
<foxbuntu> Belial6, what is the output of: apt-cache policy lirc
<NightGecko> i've used that multipule times, but it doesn't seem to pick up anything
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, then you need to make sure your games are in the directory defined in the setup
<NightGecko> i'll verify that real quick
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, if they are in the dir make sure the permissions are correct on the new files ou have added
<NightGecko> is read only workable or does it need to be read/write?
<foxbuntu> read is fine as long as everyone can read it
<foxbuntu> well
<foxbuntu> yeah should be fine
<Belial6> lirc:
<Belial6>   Installed: 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1
<Belial6>   Candidate: 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1
<Belial6>   Version table:
<Belial6>  *** 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7.1 0
<Belial6>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
<Belial6>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Belial6>      0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu7 0
<NightGecko> changing it to read/write as it was read only, just to test something diffferent
<Belial6>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<foxbuntu> Belial6, did you happen to change the lirc hardware to use the CommandIR II?
<NightGecko> do i need a working directory? i would think not but it is something i've left untryed
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, no, i dont think so for the games
<NightGecko> :/ I'm still not getting them to show up
<NightGecko> whenever i hit scan for games it runs through in less than a second and i have about 500 mb of game data if that helps at all
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, hmm..are they the same type of games as the others that are showing up?
<Belial6> Yep.  I set that in the mythbuntu control center.  Under Infrared Devices.  I selected 'Command IR :  Dish Receiver' as the CommandIR website says for the Transmitter.  I did not select anything for remote control, as the Command IR site doesn't say to do that.
<foxbuntu> Belial6, thats alright
<NightGecko> well, the others that were showing up disappered when i edited the emulator's information (changed the volume level from 25% to 080%)
<NightGecko> and i have quite a few different games on it
<NightGecko> there has only be one load that it seemed to acctually pick up any files
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, yeah...sorry really dont know anything about the games, last time I even used the plugin was mythtv 0.18
<NightGecko> do i need the "." in the file extention?
<NightGecko> ah
<Belial6> I tend to think it is something to do with USB, as I get a bunch of 'lirc_cmdir: usb error on read = 10' under dmesg before the first button press, and a bunch of 'lirc_cmdir: usb error on read = -32' after the button press, when the CommandIR II status light changes from green to red.  Does this sound right, or is that a red herring?
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, if its like the internal player no
<foxbuntu> Belial6, try lsusb
<NightGecko> cool, thanks for your help, i've got a few other things to try
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, you could sure try it
<NightGecko> well that was the issue it loks like
<NightGecko> go figure it was something as simple as that
<NightGecko> the "." messed up the extention
<NightGecko> by the way foxbuntu, do you happen to know much dealing with pvr-250 cards?
<Belial6> It shows 'Bus 002 Device 006: ID 10c4:0003 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc.', which is what the web site says it should.  I got the exact same behavior on the box I initially tried to install on.  I moved try to install on my primary computer to try to minimize the chance that it was something wrong with the specific machine.  Retrying lsusb, I still get the message.
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, some, whats the issue?
<NightGecko> I've gotten everything set up for my card to get cable, but it picks up everything but sound
<NightGecko> specifically comcast digital cable, if that helps at all
<foxbuntu> Belial6, hmm strange, I know there were some lirc patches coming reguarding the CommardIR devices, sorry don't know much more than that
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, how are you hooked up to the cable?
<NightGecko> wall jack -> PVR-250 cable jack
<NightGecko> direct as it gets pretty much
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> Digital cable? That usually requires a STB
<foxbuntu> or are you trying to just grab the basic channels?
<NightGecko> grabbing channels 2-84
<Belial6> Bummer.  The web site says that I must have lirc 0.8.3~pre1 installed, and that it should just work.  Thanks anyway.  Any suggestions on where I might look for further help?  Post here at a different hour/day when someone else might be around maybe?
<NightGecko> so lacking the high up channels
<foxbuntu> Belial6, try the forums
<Belial6> Ok, Thanks!
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, pastebin the following results: dmesg | grep ivtv
<NightGecko> ok, unfortunatly i'm on a different comp vncing into the linux box at the moment, so i'll need a sec to show results
<NightGecko> or if your looking for a line in particular i can just tell it
<foxbuntu> nope...just need to see the results
<NightGecko> k one sec
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, just ssh into it and copy/paste to pastebin
<NightGecko> [   47.875572] ivtv:  Start initialization, version 1.1.0
<NightGecko> [   47.875685] ivtv0: Initializing card #0
<NightGecko> [   47.875688] ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge card (cx23416 based)
<NightGecko> [   47.919167] ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)
<NightGecko> [   48.116278] ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-250
<NightGecko> [   48.673495] tuner 2-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (ivtv i2c driver #0)
<NightGecko> [   49.069275] saa7115 2-0021: saa7115 found (1f7115d0e100000) @ 0x42 (ivtv i2c driver #0)
<NightGecko> [   50.696727] msp3400 2-0040: MSP4448G-B3 found @ 0x80 (ivtv i2c driver #0)
<NightGecko> [   50.700425] ivtv0: Registered device video0 for encoder MPG (4096 kB)
<NightGecko> [   50.700441] ivtv0: Registered device video32 for encoder YUV (2048 kB)
<NightGecko> [   50.700458] ivtv0: Registered device vbi0 for encoder VBI (1024 kB)
<NightGecko> [   50.700472] ivtv0: Registered device video24 for encoder PCM (320 kB)
<NightGecko> [   50.700474] ivtv0: Initialized card #0: Hauppauge WinTV PVR-250
<NightGecko> [   50.700489] ivtv:  End initialization
<NightGecko> [   69.597750] ivtv0: Loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (376836 bytes)
<NightGecko> [   69.794786] ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02060039
<NightGecko> hmmm, did the flood protection catch all lines after the first two?
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, I got it, but for future reference
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | NightGecko
<Zinn> NightGecko: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<NightGecko> oh, sorry, my bad
<NightGecko> would i go about putting that "!pastebin" before or after the text?
<foxbuntu> see the link in the note?
<NightGecko> yeah
<NightGecko> just use that instead?
<foxbuntu> you go there, paste your text, then provide the url it is at in here
<NightGecko> ah, i get it now
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, try lspci and look for the tv tuner (it should stand out)
<foxbuntu> then you will see the PCI id in front of it (xx:yy.z)
<NightGecko> k
<foxbuntu> then run this command
<foxbuntu> setpci -v -s xx:yy.z latency_timer=[64]
<foxbuntu> where you replace the xx:yy.z with the id you found above
<NightGecko> setpci: Invalid value "[64]"
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> thats a hex value not decimal
<foxbuntu> change 64 to 40
<NightGecko> k
<NightGecko> same issue
<foxbuntu> really?
<foxbuntu> then just put in ff
<NightGecko> setpci: Invalid value "[40]"
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> just try 0
<NightGecko> setpci: Invalid value "[0]"
<foxbuntu> hmm
<NightGecko> wait is it supposed to be [=0]?
<NightGecko> as opposed to =[0]?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> just the way I had it
<foxbuntu> setpci -v -s xx:yy.z latency_timer=[64]
<foxbuntu> setpci -v -s xx:yy.z latency_timer=[n]
<foxbuntu> n is a hex value between 0 and ff
<NightGecko> want me to post what i put in?
<foxbuntu> yea
<NightGecko> setpci -v -s 05:06.0 latency_timer=[0]
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> im stumped
<foxbuntu> that should work
<foxbuntu> try
<foxbuntu> sudo ..
<NightGecko> k
<foxbuntu> add sudo to the front of that command
<NightGecko> no change
<rhpot1991> sudo get me a sandwich
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, lol
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you can get me one
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I havent eatten dinner yet...I should do that
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: gonna take a while for me to ups it to you
<rhpot1991> you might starve by that time, their ground service takes forever anymore
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, still better than fedex
<rhpot1991> I prefer fedex actually
<rhpot1991> they deliver in normal hours, ups gets here at like 7pm
<rhpot1991> and takes 2 weeks to get me crap from CA anymore
 * rhpot1991 isn't a happy camper these past few days
 * foxbuntu wonders if he should go grab a crappy burger or order a pizza
 * foxbuntu or the third option, taco hell
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, thats not your real issue so no big deal
<NightGecko> ?
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, what version of mythbuntu are you running?
<NightGecko> newest, got the iso a couple of days ago
<foxbuntu> hmm you should have no issues with that card
<foxbuntu> the drivers are included in the kernel and are stable
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, you might try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> then reboot and see what happens
<foxbuntu> just to make sure you have everything
<NightGecko> I'm pretty sure that the card can get sound as i have run it on different system and gotten sound, but i set it up wrong and only got 14 channels
<NightGecko> k
<foxbuntu> NightGecko, I will be back in a bit...dinner time
<NightGecko> alright, have a good dinner
<NightGecko> and thanks for all the help so far
<foxbuntu> np
<NightGecko> great, 503 error
<NightGecko> meh, guess i'll try hitting it tomorrow
<NightGecko> anyways, its late over here, i'm off to bed, prolly be on tommorow nght.  And again, thanks for all the help, it much apprecieated
<jemtv> hey everyone
<tgm4883_laptop> !hello | jemtv
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | jemtv
<Zinn> jemtv: Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<rhpot1991> !ask | jemtv
<Zinn> jemtv: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | rhpot1991
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Thanks for being polite.  But we are so dang awesome at solving problems that we wish you would just ask your question.  Thanks.
<rhpot1991> !refund | tgm4883_laptop
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: For your refund, please pm me your SSN, your bank account number, your birthday, your mothers maiden name, the credit card number that you wish your refund to go back to, your dogs name, your neighbors kids favorite movie, and a twix bar
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab rhpot1991
 * Zinn stabs rhpot1991 with a sharpened mce remote.
<jemtv> can someone help me please...ive been searching forums, i have a compro dvb-t200a i have just plugged a firect out from amp to composite1 but when i scan for channels it comes up no signal...i am runnig mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> I was gonna stab you but decided to be nice
<tgm4883_laptop> no idea
<rhpot1991> jemtv: your best bet would be to start a new thread in the forums, easier to find people there with specific hardware than here
<jemtv> kk
<jemtv> thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> np
<jemtv> rhpot1991 just wondering if you know if im plugged into composite and all i want is it to be the video in so i can record to my hdd, how do i tell mythtv to do that? it doesnt have to do a full scan just want the "av" channel?
<jemtv> or anyone else
<jemtv>  if im plugged into composite and all i want is it to be the video in so i can record to my hdd, how do i tell mythtv to do that? it doesnt have to do a full scan just want the "av" channel?
<foxbuntu> jemtv, you dont do scaning unless you are on the actual tuner (coax connection)
<mrAshley> has anyone else had trouble using an IR blaster from a Hauppage card in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't seem to get mine to work, but it worked automagically in 7.10.
<mrAshley> specifically when i run: irsend SEND_ONCE DCT2000 22 ... i get the error "irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE DCT2000 2 (new line) irsend: transmission failed    and dmesg reports lirc_pvr150: failed to get data for code 0, key 9036 -- check lircd.conf entries
<jemtv> foxbuntu how do i get it to work then? sorry im very new to this
<jemtv> foxbubtu, do u know or anypnhe else
<jemtv> how do i tell it to just watch tv off my video in ?
<laga> gregL: no, sorry. :( i got distracted by coreAVC
<gregL> laga: no problem...I am just looking to get my hdpvr going...If it wasn't for the qt4 port i would do it myself,but i have tried 2 times and borked my system both times...So i am a bit edgy....
<laga> my plate is kinda full these days.. i might just revert some of the changes that broke the package and try building it again tonight
<gregL> it's not that big of a deal..Don't go out of your way...Thanks anyway..
<sebrock> Anyone else find VNC extremely slow in 8.04?
<darthanubis> I don't use it, I use nomachine for remote desktop
<PhuKer> hello all.. i'm looking for a little assistance with plugins for mythbuntu... particularly sasc-ng would i find help on this topic here?
<Zinn> PhuKer: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to it's developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<PhuKer> ty. for a great bot
<majoridiot> hehe
<PhuKer> answered my questions right away... LOL
<majoridiot> and politely, at that. ;)
<PhuKer> yep.. not just the simple kick... jk
<PhuKer> finding assistance is like pulling teeth
<tgm4883_laptop> its your topic
<PhuKer> and i lost my vicegrips
<PhuKer> yeah i know..
<PhuKer> but on the other hand i'm having quite the issue with finding a good tuner card for the myth box
<tgm4883_laptop> well there is always the trusty pvr-150
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want a digital card
<tgm4883_laptop> then there is the HDHomerun or the pcHDTV 5500
<PhuKer> well i'm thinking digital only cause of the changes we are all facing here in NorthAmerica
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want to capture component, there is the HDPVR, although i'm not sure on support at this point it is getting worked on
<tgm4883_laptop> Do you use an antenna?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, HDPVR is not an option yet
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, thanks
<foxbuntu> take it from the guy that is just sitting on one
<PhuKer> LOL
<PhuKer> I'm using antenna
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, then you are going to want either of those two cards I just said for digital
<tgm4883_laptop> there are probably more
<tgm4883_laptop> but the HDHomerun is a nice dual tuner ethernet hookup piece of equipment
<tgm4883_laptop> that most of the devs here have
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC ^
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, also, all the PVR- cards from hauppauge are end of life
<tgm4883_laptop> yea true, but not on ebay ;)
<foxbuntu> ok got me there
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu,  you have a homerun right?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think rhpot does too
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> and superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> i might be the only one without one
<foxbuntu> they work pretty nice
<PhuKer> thats one of the reasons why i like joining the -dev channels too asking them for the best supported cards... as well as the cards they have preference to use.. this makes my life easier when a dev usess such a device.
<foxbuntu> PhuKer, most of our devs are in here
<tgm4883_laptop> well not......whoa, even laga's in here
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> !stab tgm4883_laptop
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883_laptop with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, like i'm way off base here ;)
<foxbuntu> I cant believe I am going to say this
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i know
<foxbuntu> but tgm4883_laptop's not way off base here
<PhuKer> well some devs like to keep some equipment under raps
<PhuKer> but i know noticed with linux based software.. thats not the case
<tgm4883_laptop> nah, our big joke here is that laga doesn't like users
<tgm4883_laptop> he doesn't like me more though, so it evens out
<laga> i've always been in here for the last few weeks
<PhuKer> well laga ty for not stabing me with a fork
<tgm4883_laptop> hey, remember that dudes nick that was thatdood, that dude rocks
<tgm4883_laptop> oh hey thatdood
<tgm4883_laptop> PhuKer, we wouldn't stab you with a fork
<tgm4883_laptop> !stab PhuKer
 * Zinn stabs PhuKer with a broken Chimay bottle.
<tgm4883_laptop> now a broken Chimay bottle, thats different
<thatdood> lol hey tgm
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, havent you seen the new ones?
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, yea
<tgm4883_laptop> i tried stabbing superm1 once
<tgm4883_laptop> it backfired and stabed me instead
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid zinn
 * PhuKer limps around looking for his kidney
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry PhuKer, already on ebay
<thatdood> haha
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, yeah...its a good one
<PhuKer> well... guess you don't want my liver its fkd
<tgm4883_laptop> PhuKer, nah, we'll just put *NO RESERVE* when we list it
<foxbuntu> haha
 * foxbuntu decides its time to get back to work on MBM
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, are you going to do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> if so, we should assign it to you in launchpad
<foxbuntu> do what?
<tgm4883_laptop> the backup blueprint
<foxbuntu> oh, didnt know there ws a blueprint for it
<foxbuntu> go ahead...I am about 40% into it
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> are you thinking it's getting into 8.10
<foxbuntu> unless something major happens
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> you?
<foxbuntu> me what?
<tgm4883_laptop> you commented on the whiteboard for the blueprint
<foxbuntu> I did?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/backup-restore
<Gun_Smoke> I am wondering if myth will be able to replace a set top box?  We currently only pay for 2 and have a spare plasma getting no cable currently.
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> is there any way to be able to watch a direct tv single on a mythbuntu media center
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, yes, via analog tuners
<tgm4883_laptop> like the PVR-150
<DGMurdockIII> in mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<DGMurdockIII> ok but how dose it now i have paid for the service becse it need a accass card
<tgm4883_laptop> you still need the directv box
<tgm4883_laptop> you are just hooking it up to the computer via something like composite cables
<DGMurdockIII> how world i go about that
<tgm4883_laptop> you need a capture card like a PVR-150
<DGMurdockIII> becse i have the direct tv tivo branded box
<tgm4883_laptop> it's end of life, but you might be able to find some
<tgm4883_laptop> or grab one on ebay
<rhpot1991_laptop> DGMurdockIII: most tuners can accept svideo and the likes, you just run from  your STB into the tuner over svideo
<DGMurdockIII> yes i now i need a capture card/' tv uner
<DGMurdockIII> card
<rhpot1991_laptop> then you need to irblast or control the stb via some other method (usb or firewire on some)
<DGMurdockIII> that not hard for me to get my dad run a computer store
<PhuKer> rage4peace
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should check and see if they have it first, as tgm4883_laptop said its end of life
<PhuKer> srry boys
<DGMurdockIII> how do it get the single from my direct tv box to the computer
<DGMurdockIII> that what i want to now
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
<DGMurdockIII> and i now it invloves the capture card
<tgm4883_laptop> using a composite cable
<DGMurdockIII> what on the direct tv box do i plug in to that will then plug in to my computer
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> let me try something different
<tgm4883_laptop> first
<tgm4883_laptop> which directv box do you have
<DGMurdockIII> direct tv with tvio seris 2 phlips brand
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, so something like this http://www.amazon.com/Philips-DSR6000R-DIRECTV-Receiver-Service/dp/B000050XL7
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, look at this, it is the PVR-150 card  http://www.cooltechpc.com/ctpc/images/wintv_pvr-150_mce.jpg
<DGMurdockIII> no
<tgm4883_laptop> notice the Yellow, Red, and White plugs
<DGMurdockIII> minme not black
<DGMurdockIII> yes
<DGMurdockIII> i see that
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> now look on the back of your directv box
<tgm4883_laptop> and tell me if it has the same plugs on it
<DGMurdockIII> yes it dose
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> now
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need to get a cable that looks like this http://www.home-theater-accessories-resource.com/Images/Pictures/composite%20cable.jpg
<tgm4883_laptop> if you don't have one already, you can pick it up at Wal-mart for like $4
<DGMurdockIII> i allread have one
<DGMurdockIII> in the setup i have
<tgm4883_laptop> then you hook one end up to those plugs on your directv box, and the other end up to your pvr-150 card's plugs
<tgm4883_laptop> be sure to match the colors
<DGMurdockIII> yeah i now
<tgm4883_laptop> So that is how you get it onto your computer
<DGMurdockIII> one other qustion will it still alow me to use the tivo for recording
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<thedarkon> how can i keep myth video scan in progressive mode all the time?
<DGMurdockIII> will there ever be a option for that
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> I may be over simplifying that statement
<DGMurdockIII> and i havent use the tv use iv only used online video so far but dose the tv start in full screen
<DGMurdockIII> and will the direct tv guid still be avable\
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, stop for a second
<tgm4883_laptop> can i ask you a question?
<DGMurdockIII> oryes
<tgm4883_laptop> why are you trying to build a mythbuntu box?
<DGMurdockIII> ii have it in on a pc now
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> and you are just trying to get your tv on there now?
<DGMurdockIII> and i like that it has the internet radio
<DGMurdockIII> no not yet but soon becse the pc itius in is a too big of a case
<DGMurdockIII> so im going to get a smaller case
<DGMurdockIII> and transfer the parts to it
<DGMurdockIII> what about the remote do i have to use the remote that come with the card
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<DGMurdockIII> or so i can still use the direct tv remote
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact, i don't recommend it  because I think the hauppauge remote is a crappy remote
<tgm4883_laptop> you can, but you will need to get a USB IR receiver for it
<tgm4883_laptop> and some extra setup will be required
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, how many shows can you record at a time on your directv box?
<DGMurdockIII> 2
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> note:  you will only be able to record 1 at a time on your mythtv box *
<tgm4883_laptop> * you will only be able to record one show per directv receiver that you have
<foxbuntu> unless you have multiple tuner/directtv boxes
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu's a little slow
<foxbuntu> which tgm4883_laptop knows all about
<tgm4883_laptop> but yes, thanks for clarifying ;)
<DGMurdockIII> the direct tv tvivo has two signels that how it able to record 2 hows at same time
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, yes, but you can't output two signals at the same time from a directv box
<DGMurdockIII> i was just wondering that
<DGMurdockIII> is this better to use than linuxmce?
<DGMurdockIII> ii like it so far better
<tgm4883_laptop> linuxmce is a different beast than mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> they are for different purposes
<tgm4883_laptop> however, IMHO, linuxmce is crap
<foxbuntu> +1
<tgm4883_laptop> before you go down this road, let me clarify something
<DGMurdockIII> i thnk linukmce is to
<DGMurdockIII> need alot of work
<DGMurdockIII> linux
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, btw...thanks for all the help getting my mythtv box working with my Dish
<tgm4883_laptop> If you want to have your TV and Media all in the same location, with the same recording functionality that you have now, you will need to pickup 2 analog tuners (or a dual tuner) and another directv box
<tgm4883_laptop> you will also need a remote, in which case I recommend the MCEUSB2 (Windows Media Center Remotes)
<DGMurdockIII> will the recording seculder still work on the direct tv box
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, I forgot, you will also need a $20 yearly subscription to Schedules Direct if you live in the USA or Canada
<tgm4883_laptop> so no
<tgm4883_laptop> basically you are moving the scheduling and recording features from the directv box to the mythtv box
<tgm4883_laptop> your directv box then becomes a dumb tuner
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> seriously?
<rhpot1991_laptop> your welcome I guess
<PhuKer> seems that my frontend is frozen
<PhuKer> leave it to me to have issues... LOL
<rhpot1991_laptop> you should prob change your name, ubuntu rooms are family rated
<thedarkon> hello, how can i make mythtv video scan stay in progressive mode all the time?
<laga> disable the deinterlacer
<thedarkon> it is
<thedarkon> it seem to stay in auto detect mode
<thedarkon> in mythplayback
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-08-10
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d38d0c5a
<laga>  so what?
<TheLouis> how do i set up a shared printer in on a mythbuntu system?
<Gez> Hi, I am going to do an install of mythbuntu tomorrow, do any of you know whether the hauppauge nova t500 card will be automatically recongised by the system once installed or is the config that I need to complete. Quite new to Linux so any help would be great!
<TheLouis> Gez:  afaik it is
<darthanubis> Gez, new to anything check the vender's paage for hardware compatibility
<Gez> I did, it didn't list Linux specifically, but it have heard that may thinks don't and still work fine in Linux.
<TheLouis> Question:  When I play a video file that I've added to my mythbuntu box, i get a screen taht says the video is loading and i hear the audio track, but no picture.  Anybody know what the problem is?
<TheLouis> or alternatively, does anybody know how to set up a printer share in mythbuntu?
<Tuv0k> fixed
<PhuKer> yeah my wife tried to ge tme fixed too but that wasn't going to happen
<squish102> i am really having a hard time with mythbuntu 8.04 and lirc
<squish102> im gonna try go back to old version where i didnt seem to have any problems
<squish102> oh, u cannot download any more :(
<thedarkon> hello
<Shadow__X> hi
<thedarkon> i have a wierd problem
<thedarkon> i get error for my dvb card
<gbutters> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<thedarkon> it says error_open
<gbutters> Can not get USB_UIRT to work
<gbutters> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4d4616f4
<thedarkon> anyone here
<PhuKer> just me
<PhuKer> but i don't know anything .. yet
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Are there any know issues with upgrading to mythtv 0.21 on 7.10? Which files do I definately need to backup?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, the upgrade should work just fine
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, I would suggest going to 8.04 however as well, lots of bug fixes and new features added since then
<tritium> MilhousePunkRock: the upgrade on 7.10 did _not_ go fine for me.
<tritium> I lost a lot of channel data after the upgrade.
<foxbuntu> tritium, thats not common, did you talk to someone here? file a bug? post in the forums?
<MilhousePunkRock> tritium: Well, it's only DVB-T here, would not take long to reconfigure 25 channels
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Well, actually I was not planning to upgrade at all until I will upgrade most of the hardware of the mythbox... But now we have discovered the comfort of using my laptop as a frontend
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ah yes...
<MilhousePunkRock> Used a 7.10 Live CD, worked fine so far. But I was thinking of installing a frontend on it, so the wireless is configured and so on... But installing 0.20 seems to be more complicated than updating the main front/backend to 0.21
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well I have a large MythTV network and own a business building the systems, and I am also a core dev for the project, the DB upgrade usually goes very smooth...the only thing to mention is to prob run a DB repair before the upgrade just to prevent any possible issues
<MilhousePunkRock> The problem is, it is totally in production, we record stuff every day...
<tritium> MilhousePunkRock: it was the channel listings that got messed up, not tuning.
<hads> mythfilldatabase
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Now that is a pointer... I could have the mythbox booted up and be ssh'ed in about 2 minutes, mind walking me through it?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, no problem
<MilhousePunkRock> tritium: Hmmm... Channel listing as in guide data?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I have never dealt with the minor issues we still have since I set up the machine in January... And I was not planning to update it either: "If it ain't broken, why fix it?"
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well, thats good advice to a point, since we are dealing with software that updates and releases better code on such a regular basis, its generally good to keep up with the updates
<foxbuntu> (stable updates)
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK, the box is up and the ssh session is established
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ok
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, do you have access to the web interface on it?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Mythweb? Yes
<foxbuntu> ok...good then from ssh do this: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hads> Why not use the command line mysql tools?
<foxbuntu> hads, its easier for most users to use the gui
<foxbuntu> hads, yes it can be done that way, but easier via phpmyadmin
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Should I have mentioned that I am a Linux (K/X/Ubuntu) user for more than 2 years?
<hads> `mysqlcheck mythconverg` is pretty easy :)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, cool, will make my explanation easier, however I have been a core dev for the project for a long time and still prefer this method
<thedarkon> anyway to fix this
<thedarkon> 2008-08-10 02:27:45.463 DVBChan(6:1) Error: Opening DVB frontend device failed eno: Permission denied (13)
<thedarkon> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<thedarkon> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK, phpmyadmin is installed
<foxbuntu> hads, I am having his run the repair on the DB tables and optimize them, not quite that simple
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, http://mythbox/phpmyadmin
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: The regular user with su privileges?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, no user: root
<foxbuntu> then your mysql root password
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I shall look that up first...
<foxbuntu> np
<hads> Does ubuntu not package optimize_mythdb.pl somewhere?
<foxbuntu> hads, its inside MCC
<foxbuntu> hads, still does not handle REPAIR TABLES
<hads> It doesn't? Looks like it does here.
<foxbuntu> not yelling it hads, sorry, just been writing allot of code for Mythbuntu Backup Manager with SQL statements
<hads> Yeah, I'm used to reading SQL in upper case
<foxbuntu> hads, my general policy is if a user can easily click on something, to show them that way rather than explain the commands and potentially have something not work
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, it does not accept the mysql PW that is in the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, thats not the root password
<foxbuntu> try blank
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK... Now if that's not a security hole... ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well...its not really something thats an issue because our default install binds SQL to run on the loopback interface
<thedarkon> DVBChan(0) Error: Opening DVB frontend device failed.
<thedarkon> eno: Permission denied (13)
<thedarkon> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<thedarkon> Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?
<thedarkon> any ideas, coz I'm completely stumped!!
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | thedarkon
<Zinn> thedarkon: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ok now click on the mythconverg db on the left
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Done
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, scroll to the bottom on the right, click "Check All". then in the drop down box select "Repair"
<thedarkon> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m50b78a84
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: repair | status | OK | for all of them
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, thats good, that means there are no table issues in the DB
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, now you should be set for a clean upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> There wasn't entries for most of them anyway, the box is "just a PVR"...
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" then, huh?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, do this
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> then you can make sure to get everything you need in one shot
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Hah! You are trying to trick me into upgrading to Hardy already... ;)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> no dist-upgrade wont take you to hardy
<foxbuntu> it just lets new packages grab their depends
<foxbuntu> you would have to edit your sources.list or use update-manager to get to hardy
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Another thing learned on a sunday morning...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah morning... almost 2A for me
<MilhousePunkRock> almost 9 here
<foxbuntu> so some where in eastern EU
<hads> It's evening here
<MilhousePunkRock> I would go to 8.04 already, but I have mixed feeling about upgrading Ubuntu releases and the MythBox is the only box I am not allowed to wreck... :D
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, Mythbuntu 8.04 had allot of fixes
<foxbuntu> 8.10 is turning out to be a release of new features
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Rather middle EU, since the east expansion last year or where it was, not that the EU stretches out to Russia...
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> I guess
<thedarkon> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m50b78a84 anyone?
<foxbuntu> western and centeral germany area
<MilhousePunkRock> How much more hassle will it be to make it 8.04?
<foxbuntu> thedarkon, asking and waiting is the polite method
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, not much
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: That's close enough... Is my IP so descriptive? ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, it can be but I was just guesing based on our user base and the time zone
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, my day job is in computer security
<foxbuntu> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Will I have to recompile this one basic linux dvb package (whose name I forgot ATM)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, depends...
<foxbuntu> what card are you using?
<MilhousePunkRock> What about the pink screen? NVidia drivers updated far enough to not have that anymore?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Hauppauge Nova T 500
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah...they have been fixed
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, let me dbl check, but I think kernel support is in 8.04 for that tuner
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Speaking of Kernels, I am using a very ugly workaround to the fact that badmem is not in the Ubuntu kernel and compiling it myself was to much of a hassle. The default settings for Grub will stay put also, right?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah..its been fixed
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, well grub will be changed to allow the new kernel but other than that should be the same
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK, let's just update to Hardy then while my girlfriend is not yet awake to protest... ;)
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, can you VNC to the machine?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Yes, though I prefer SSH for most tasks... If I had to, I could even attach mouse, keyboard and monitor... But I'd rather not
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, update-manger is the easiest method to upgrade distros
<hads> do-release-upgrade
<foxbuntu> hads, again yes...but I have done that and busted HAL before
<hads> It's part of update-manager-core so the same process
<foxbuntu> hads, yeah but if ssh dies so does the process
<hads> screen
<foxbuntu> ugh
 * foxbuntu is restraining from saying anything since he is tired
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, while you discuss that I'll turn on the MythBox again that shut down 90 seconds after mythwelcome was quit from the VNC session...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, whoops
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, you might do this via ssh to prevent that: mythshutdown --lock
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Which is rather odd, neither the ssh nor the vnc session stopped it from doing so... But I think manually locking it in mythwelcome and then quitting it will keep it alive
<MilhousePunkRock> Of course now it's the 26th time of booting and fsck is doing his job...
<foxbuntu> always
<foxbuntu> its like magic, the time you want the machine to boot right up...there it is
<foxbuntu> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: OK
 * foxbuntu returns
<hads> You don't like screen?
<thedarkon> foxbuntu how long do i have to wait for?
<thedarkon> it is 3am
<foxbuntu> thedarkon, Im sorry I am going to finish up with MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> thedarkon: Until someone knows the answer, there are always a few idle people in the channel
<foxbuntu> thedarkon, I am not an expert with DVB cards anyhow
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: I am ready, mythshutdown locked and shh and vnc session established
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, ok in the VNC session open up terminal
<thedarkon> okay time to redo the box then
<foxbuntu> then: sudo update-manager -c -d
<foxbuntu> thedarkon, good luck, patience might prevent that however
<thedarkon> i been asking in here for 8 days now
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, the reset should be very str8 forward
<hads> You don't want -d
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, the rest*
<foxbuntu> hads, why?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: it starts out with a warning, that's not so nice... "warning: could not initiate dbus"
<hads> Well, if you want to upgrade to Intrepid you might.
<foxbuntu> hads, oh good point forgot about it jumping to dev
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: lol
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: Thanks for paying attention here...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, you need to update first
<foxbuntu> that was a bug in update-manager awhile back
<hads> MilhousePunkRock: np, just chilling out :)
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: So I'll "Install Updates" first?
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> that will pull in all the fixes
<foxbuntu> then prob have to reboot
<hads> Reboot shouldn't be nessecary
<foxbuntu> then: sudo update-manager -c
<hads> Unless you need to boot into a new kernel
<foxbuntu> hads, I suppose not just to get the update-manager updates
<foxbuntu> but I dont recall
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, just give it a shot when its done, if you see the same error reboot then do it again
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: Well, it would be good to see if it was successful so far..
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: That sounds reasonable
 * MilhousePunkRock gets coffee for everyone :D
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, make that Red Bull and some Vodka
<foxbuntu> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: haha... I haven't had any red bull for years
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, I buy it by the case
<MilhousePunkRock> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> so while it's downloading all the update, let's speak about improvements...
<MilhousePunkRock> Is MythWelcome fixed in the way that it will start FE when not launched for a scheduled recording?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, as I recall, it should be
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: That would be nice... Too many times we booted the MythBox already and went to do something else, just to figure out we were not back in the 90 seconds timeframe to press OK to launch MythFrontend
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> I dont use that much since I have a dedicated MythTV network
<foxbuntu> 3 BE servers 1.25TB and 9 Tuners
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Not much use for a network in a 2 room appartment
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, indeed
<MilhousePunkRock> 9 Tuners, wow... We have two, almost enough for 25 channels
<foxbuntu> yeah...I record allot
<foxbuntu> dont watch live tv really at all anymore
<MilhousePunkRock> Monday is hard work night for the machine, or rather used to be, 8 recordings, sometimes even 3 at the same time...
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't either... Except for the Euro 2008 Soccer tournament a few weeks ago... And that not even on the Mythbox, the 1.5 sec delay was annoying, could hear our neighbors yell already before we saw the action
<MilhousePunkRock> What's that big improvement in 0.21 called again that let's you record a whole multiplex of DVB channels with one tuner? That's one thing I am looking forward too...
<MilhousePunkRock> That and the day we get a 40" flatscreen TV :D
<hads> Yeah, multirec is a great feature.
<MilhousePunkRock> Although right now many shows are on break, so there is no need for it... But they will come back in fall...
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, also Streaming Via MythWEB
 * foxbuntu needs like 72 hours in each day
<MilhousePunkRock> Status update: Download complete, installing the updates right now
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, good
<foxbuntu> you still have a little while to go, but should be ready to go when it reboots
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Let's hope you are right, else I have a lot of work to do... If the box is not ready to record tomorrow night, I am in trouble. ;)I
<foxbuntu> I know that one
<foxbuntu> broken myth + woman = lots of pain
<MilhousePunkRock> That one out of 20 recordings that is not working is always troublesome enough...
<MilhousePunkRock> For some reason "My Name is Earl" did not get recorded last Friday, for example
<foxbuntu> ah
<MilhousePunkRock> That's more my show though, luckily "Ghost Whisperer" did get recorded... ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> the first update run is through, nothing unusual
<MilhousePunkRock> Other than mythvideo being held back
<foxbuntu> thats ok...should be able to grab it later
<MilhousePunkRock> System restart required...
<foxbuntu> go for it
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: So do you have home automation and surveillance cameras and all that fancy stuff included in your Myth network?
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, not atm
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, the house I am currently in is too old, it would be too costly and time consuming to install it
<foxbuntu> but I might be moving to a new house end of the year early next, then I will be installing it
<MilhousePunkRock> Ugh... The old grey/yellow default theme is greeting me here on MythWelcome
<MilhousePunkRock> But hey, that's at least a sign that it's basically still working
<MilhousePunkRock> Live TV also works, but there was no OSD at all, that's something that needs to be dealt with
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, its a MythTV .1 thing
<foxbuntu> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, its a MythTV .21 thing
<foxbuntu> just need to enable OSD in the settings and change the theme
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Thanks for telling me now... :/ Hope that's something that can be cured though
<MilhousePunkRock> OK
<MilhousePunkRock> Time for the upgrade to Hardy now
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> should be fairly painless
<foxbuntu> the mythtv upgrade is the worst of it
<MilhousePunkRock> still the same dbus warning though
<MilhousePunkRock> One thing I would really like to see (which is not a mythtv issue though) is a working LCD (displaying a clock) when the machine is shut down...
<foxbuntu> oh...antec fusion eh?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Yes... And to be precise, it's not an LCD, but a vacuum thingy...
<MilhousePunkRock> The silver fusion version 2 it is...
<foxbuntu> yeah..thats one of my boxes
<MilhousePunkRock> Also I need to cover the remote sensor when operating other devices (TV, DVD player, amplifier), else the remote sensor and the VFD (that's the name) goes belly up. Even when the machine is shut down
<MilhousePunkRock> Apparently the display works as a clock when not powered up with "that other OS" ;)
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> well, its time for me to sleep
<foxbuntu> gl with the upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: Thanks a lot for the guidance, have a good night... If things fail, I will be back later...
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu, hads, everyone else: Just for the record, the update turned out to be a complete desaster
<hads> Bummer
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: Oh, you are still there, or again... I got bitten by a huge locale bug, which I could not fix until now...
<hads> So all working again now?
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: Not yet, I did not even find a reliable/comprehensive solution for it as yet. Also I am convinced that remote and/or VFD will not work once the locale issue is solved
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5a4b5db5 First localegen hung and after I killed it, I get what I pasted for EVERY package updated
<laga> shouldn't be too hard to solve (no, i don't have a solution handY)
<hads> I don't know much about locales, check out update-locale and locale-gen
<MilhousePunkRock> laga: It seems to be a very common problem during the upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy
<laga> is there a bug report fo riT?
<MilhousePunkRock> laga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<hads> Haven't come across it myself.
<MilhousePunkRock> hads: *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<hads> As I said I don't know a lot about locales so probably can't help. That error message does bring up some relavant looking hits in Google though.
<lokus> is there any way to have the windows media center button the remote automatically start mythtv?
<NTAuthority> Would Mythbuntu be as easy to setup as Vista MCE (except for channel adding in NL and grabbing guide stuff, but I know how to do that :) )?
<MilhousePunkRock> foxbuntu: ping
<TheLouis> pong
<thedarkon> well my box is screwed
<TheLouis> thedarkon, what's wrong with it?
<MilhousePunkRock> thedarkon: Welcome aboard... ;)
<thedarkon> lol
<thedarkon> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m50b78a84
<MilhousePunkRock> thedarkon: That's not much progress since this morning
<thedarkon> i took dist-upgrade
<thedarkon> yeah
<thedarkon> i gona reload it all again
<MilhousePunkRock> thedarkon: I also completely upgraded, I "only" screwed my remote
<thedarkon> yeah
<thedarkon> well i gona reload it not take any updates
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: there is a bug where lirc upgrades overwrite custom configs, it normally makes backups so you can just restore them
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: Any pointers where the backup is?
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: My setup is slightly complicated though, MS MCE remote and Imon VFD as a receiver
<MilhousePunkRock> Was tricky to set up at first, and I did not bookmark the one page that had the clue, of course
<thedarkon> i thinking about going with vdr
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: /etc/lirc/
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: if its just the default then fire up MCC and choose your remote again, it should work itself out
<TheLouis> When I try to play an .avi file that is in my mythbuntu video library, i get a screen that says something to the effect of "please wait video is loading" and then I hear the sound track, but no picture.  Anybody know what the problem is?
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: That's the point, I am unsure wether I had to choose MCE or iMon
<TheLouis> I checked the file associations for .avi in the myth frontend interface and it just has the "default" check box enabled.  tried changin to internal (no luck) and vlc (opens in seperate window... booo)
<MilhousePunkRock> It's all foxbuntu's fault, he talked me into the upgrade to Hardy
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: ah, running a fusion?
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: Yes, indeed
<rhpot1991> silver?
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: Yes
<rhpot1991> I can help you out there :) hold on one second
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: Yeeha!
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/215960
<rhpot1991> if you grab the files from that, and run mythbuntu-lirc-generator it should almost all work
<rhpot1991> backup whatever files you replace
<rhpot1991> just incase
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: I came across that lp entry earlier today already..
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: The only thing I need to backup is my key assignments
<rhpot1991> I made those with this remote: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100851
<rhpot1991> I would guess others may work just as well, but that has not been proven at all
<rhpot1991> also the knob on the fusion works as well there
<rhpot1991> try them out and let me know, you can always irrecord your own remote if its different as well
<rhpot1991> MilhousePunkRock: I have some stuff to do, but I'll check back here in a bit
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: copying and pasting the configs, afterwards I will be gone, either way if it works or not... Thanks a lot for the link though
<MythbuntuGuest30> hello
<MythbuntuGuest30> any one there
<TheLouis> i'm here
<MilhousePunkRock> rhpot1991: For your notice: It almost works now
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice evening everyone!
<TheLouis> anybody here?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<TheLouis> hi. quick question
<TheLouis> i just installed myth and added .avi and .m4p videos to my video library, but when I go to play them I get stuck on a loading screen, i hear the audio track in the background, but there's no video
<tgm4883_laptop> TheLouis, probably a codec issue
<tgm4883_laptop> can you watch them outside of mythtv?
<TheLouis> tgm4483_laptop:  I haven't tried per se, but I did try to change the default file association within the myth frontend setup.  I was able to play the avi's by defining VLC, but that opens them in a new window
<TheLouis> so i have mythbuntu in the background and a big ugly window on top =)
<TheLouis> and i did install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheLouis> oh and i also enabled the proprietary codecs in the mythbuntu control centre
<tgm4883_laptop> TheLouis, have you tried xine
 * tgm4883_laptop prefers xine
<TheLouis> no. is the command xine?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> I see the problem already
<TheLouis> huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> TheLouis, go here  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<TheLouis> tgm4483_laptop:  not to be a total noob, but I'm not sure I understand what I'm supposed to do
<TheLouis> sorry i get in way over my head sometimes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> where you are telling certain file extensions to open with vlc
<tgm4883_laptop> instead tell it to use xine
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want it to open full screen
<tgm4883_laptop> and to quit when the movie is over
<TheLouis> tgm4483_laptop:  okay i see. so i would use the one under mythvideo for example?
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to add some extra stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> xine -pfhq --no-splash
<TheLouis> i see. okay
<TheLouis> thank you.  I'll let you know if that solves it
<TheLouis> tgm4483_laptop:  works beautifully! thanks very much
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<ab0oo> I have a fresh new installation of Mythbuntu sitting on top of a farily large collection of XVID movies, which I'm trying to import to the media viewer
<ab0oo> the IMDb search works well, but I can't seem to get any cover art.  anyone faced this?
<ab0oo> I can run the scripts by hand to fetch the cover art, but it doesn't seem to wind up in my ~/.mythtv/MythVideo directory
<TheLouis> How can I host a daap music share on my ubuntu box?   Is this even possible?
<TheLouis> oops wrong channel... i'm dumb
<ab0oo> heh, the answer was mt-daap, which is a deb package...
<Anusien> So I'm installing Mythbuntu for the first time, and the install has finished.  Do I have to launch MythTV setup now or can I launch it later?
<tgm4883_laptop> Anusien, you could launch it later, but why not now?
<Brandon_> i've got a question...when downloading the i386 version of mythbuntu, none of the MD5 sums match?
<Brandon_> is there an alternate downlaod source where I can get a working install disc?
<Anusien> tgm4883_laptop: I'm about to physically move the machine and change some of the DVR configuration and might sign up for schedules direct.  I have to wait to get a monitor; right now the machine is sitting in my living room hooked up to my big screen
<tgm4883_laptop> Brandon_, what do you mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> Anusien, well you can run it at any time you want.
<tgm4883_laptop> or multiple times
<Brandon_> when i download the ISO....i386 version...burn it and then run the disc check...i get 21 errored files...
<tgm4883_laptop> Brandon_, did you verify the md5sum of the ISO you downloaded?
<Brandon_> i have burnt with 3 different burners...i believe the ISO has been corrupted possibly
<Brandon_> yes...they don't match
<tgm4883_laptop> what is the md5sum of the disk?
<Brandon_> one sec...i'll get it for you
<Brandon_> 445dc7ea4b8e1f716569f30eb12a2bbc
<Anusien> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks.  I was running it and I told it to configure the channel grabber from the cable input, only the DVR wasn't plugged into the wall and I think it caused it to hang.  Really I just want to get it up and stable and then I can fiddle however
<tgm4883_laptop> Brandon_, is that from the ISO you tested or from the website?
<Brandon_> the ISO
<Brandon_> here is the sum from the website
<Brandon_> e311f46069e18cee00f237db1d71ca8c(website)
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not the md5sum i'm seeing from the website
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<Brandon_> that is the one from the md5sum file i download from the website
<tgm4883_laptop> did you just download the md5sum from the website?
<Brandon_> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> download it again, then right click on the blank page and view the source
<Brandon_> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> tell me the link it gives you in there
<Anusien> For the initial reboot after installing, is it usual for it take several minutes to reboot?  I'm sitting at the mythbuntu TV screen just waiting
<tgm4883_laptop> Anusien, perhaps.  Depending on your hardware it might have trouble with something
<Brandon_> http://aus.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.md5sum
<Brandon_> or do you want this one? http://mythbuntu.org/download/dl.php?file=mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.md5sum
<Anusien> tgm4883_laptop: I think it may be more that I ejected the CD.  Should I just go ahead and reboot?  It doesn't seem to be accessing the disk
<tgm4883_laptop> err, probably
<tgm4883_laptop> Brandon_, the first one, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> Brandon_, from that file I just downloaded
<tgm4883_laptop> 445dc7ea4b8e1f716569f30eb12a2bbc  mythbuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<tgm4883_laptop> would appear to be the correct one
<Brandon_> ok...let me try again
<tgm4883_laptop> try downloading it again
<Brandon_> ok...that is the correct one now....
<Brandon_> why would i be getting bad burn on 3 different burners..should i bump speed down?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Brandon_> ok...thanks for the help
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be burning at the slowest speed you can
<Brandon_> ok...it was at 48x before...that is probably the file
<Brandon_> probalby the problem*
<Anusien> I'm trynig to install kubuntu desktop now, and it failed halfway through the install saying certain files could not be found; and they're not in the directory listed (but other more updated files are).  The same thing happened when I told mythbuntu to get the restricted ATI drivers.  Is there a way to fix this?
<laga> update your package listings
<laga> sudo aptitude update
<Anusien> Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-03
<Seguer> hey guys is it possible to use the LiveCD option to test the hardware (such as network, TV tuner card, etc) for Mythbuntu? It seems to only want to load into a LiveCD Frontend, and is trying to connect to a backend?
<mazda01> hey guys, i am using mythbuntu and xfce4-panel is using almost 21mb of memory. any thoughts?
<android6011>  I have an hvr 1800, and I can pick up analog channels in mythbuntu, but the quality is horrible and the picture is oversized off the screen
<android6011> I have an hvr 1800, and I can pick up analog channels in mythbuntu, but the quality is horrible and the picture is oversized off the screen
<dsbw> Hey all! I'm having trouble with receiving signals through my PVR-150 (S-Video). Sometimes it works, but mostly it doesn't, and I can't get it to change channels at all after the initial tuning (where channel changing does work). Anyone wanna help? :-D
<dsbw> (Oh, no problem capturing video and audio from the command line. No trouble with changing channel either.)
<foxbuntu`> dsbw, sounds like you configured your PVR-150 as an Analog V4L device, rather than the IVTV v3.x device
<dsbw> foxbuntu: Thanks, I had done that, but then changed it.
<dsbw> (rechecking, though, just to make sure)
<dsbw> It reads IVTV MPEG-2 encoder card
<alex_mayorga> hi, anyone awake?
<alex_mayorga> !help gnome
<Zinn> !help gnome For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dsbw> Now my setup sometimes acts like there's an extra card in there. Like when I exit setup, it says there's another card that's setup to start on a non-existent channel.
<dsbw> Am I going to have to delete all my cards and restart the setup?
<alex_mayorga> I had mythbuntu on top of ubuntu on 9.04 and had always used this laptop as regular desktop with GNOME, today I took the plunge to the karmic alpha and suddenly I'm stuck at XFCE, any ideas? already tried remove/install ubuntu-desktop to no avail
<dsbw> Got it. Just deleted everything and did them over.
<dsbw> Thanks! (?) :-P
<hot_wheelz> anyone here running a saa716x device? and tried this driver http://jusst.de/hg/saa716x/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-04
<coolthreads> no probs
<android6011> what card type do I need to put for an em28xx chipset? analog v4l?
<Guest17934> Hi, maybe someone is seeing this...
<Guest17934> I have the following small problem with my lirc setup in my mythbuntu setup. In my /etc/lirc/hardware.conf there is an entryREMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/
<Guest17934> event4
<Guest17934> This seems to work OK, however when I re-boot the /dev/input/event4 must be changed to /dev/input/event5
<Guest17934> Thus it seems the allocation to the device file is different from boot-up to boot-up.
<Guest17934> I tried to change corresponding line to REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:05:01.0-event-ir", which seems to be a symlink to /dev/input/event4 or 5... anyway it seems constant from boot to boot.
<Guest17934> However, it seems that this "symlink" (/dev/input/by-path....) has not been set when the lirc daemon is started during the boot phase...
<Guest17934> Are these lines making some kind of sense to any of you?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-05
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<paissad-hp> i would like to know the list of pci tv cards which are supported by mythtv !
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<Seguer> hey guys, how do I get mythbuntu to clone the display on my TV onto my attached LCD monitor?
<Seguer> and what about remoting in from windows? (so that I can do that setup on my windows computer, as its heard to read fonts in the desktop gui on my tv)
<Seguer> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Seguer> !help hammertime
<Zinn> !help hammertime For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Seguer> aww
<Seguer> hammertime
<Seguer> !about hammertime
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<Seguer> ok nevermind about remote desktopping in, i got in using VNC (yay) but what about cloning display to an attached monitor?
<rhpot1991> !hammertime
<Zinn> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Seguer> ok so from what I can tell, the nvidia drivers thingy doesn't even detect my monitor... only the TV - which is like the opposite of everything in Google (i also get full colour!)
<Seguer> in mythtv-setup, channel editor, how do i actually edit the channels? (delete them)
<Seguer> also, if i have two tv tuner cards, do i need two inputs?
<Seguer> or can both cards use the same input
<Seguer> and same set of channels etc
<doodz> Hey peoples.  I'm trying to restore my Mythtv database.  I'm running the 'mythconverg_restore.pl' and at the moment it is giving the error message "ERROR The database does not exist" - I have followed the wiki instructions to recreate the database with the following command "mysql -uroot -p< /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql" but I'm still getting the same error message that the database doesnt exist. If anyone has any suggestions on how I can overcome this
<doodz> that would be great...
<Seguer> anyone know where i can find a compatability list? i have an MSI K8T Neo-V motherboard which doesn't seem to be working for sound
<new2linx> howdy everyone, how do i get media folders to show up on the desktop of mythbuntu like they automagically do in ubuntu?
<gbee> superm1: we've just had a third report of a bug in the 0.21 ubuntu package (19961) that was fixed long before the 0.21 release, it looks like an old theme file is finding it's way into the ubuntu packge or maybe the old file is being left in a different path when upgrading from 0.20
<superm1> gbee, what's the theme file?
<gbee> default/video-ui.xml
<gbee> it's out of date with the rest of the code for some reason
<superm1> coming with mythvideo? "mythvideo: /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/video-ui.xml"
<superm1> yeah looking at less on the mythvideo deb, that's definitely there
<rhpot1991> gbee is that the cause of the imdb number box hanging around when it shouldn't be?
<gbee> rhpot1991: yeah
<rhpot1991> thought so
<rhpot1991> superm1: I can confirm this bug occurs
<gbee> superm1: correct, mythvideo
<superm1> gbee, can you make sure it's not part of the svn tree? It looks like it's in the .orig.tar.gz to me
<superm1> gbee, and i still see it in 21064's automatic weekly (our last weekly build)
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29738147/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.mythplugins_0.21.0%2Bfixes21064-0ubuntu0%2Bmythbuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<superm1> search the build log for it and you'll see it mentioned
<MythbuntuGuest31> Does anyone have experience of the nova-s2 card in 9.04??
<gbee> superm1: ok, my mistake I should have double checked - not to place blame but another dev fixed the bug for -wide themes and not non-wide, we all assumed it was fixed two years ago because we'd had no further reports
<gbee> but looking at the -fixes branch, it wasn't fixed
<superm1> gbee, no probs.  it's always best to try to identify diversions from standard in distro level packages.  the closer we are to upstream, the better
<gbee> ok fix committed, over two years and this was the first report - goes to show how few people use 4:3 screens :)
 * ruskie likes 4:3 screens
<new2linx> superm1, since you're the mythbuntu author (i thought anyway) how would I get the media folders to show up on the mythbuntu desktop like in ubuntu?
<new2linx> superm1, also, my xfce4-panel has a memory leak in it I think. after days of up time xfce4-panel consumes a lot of virtual memory and with only 256 of ram, that's bad for my file, http, mythtv server
<new2linx> when using the weekly builds for mythbuntu on my master backend, I get this error: Preconfiguring packages ...
<new2linx> Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<new2linx> i have an error when trying to use mythbuntu weekly builds repo and tmdb.pl not being able to run. here's the error I get when I try to run tmdb.pl from the command line: http://pastebin.com/f2e372b23
<new2linx> can someone please help. mythbuntu weekly builds repo doesn't properly install some perl bindings or whatever that error is with tmdb.pl.
<rhpot1991> new2linx: did you get tmdb.pl yourself?
<new2linx> rhpot1991, i ended up getting it working when i followed the tmdb.pl wiki for installing it on system before .22
<superm1> new2linx, you mean like when they get mounted?
<superm1> new2linx, as for a memory leak, go bug the xfce guys directly about it
<superm1> they'll be able to help you diagnose it
<superm1> and  figure out where it's at
<new2linx> superm1, i added to the bug that already exists for the xfce4-panel program
<new2linx> superm1, my new master backend uses mythbuntu and i noticed that the desktop doesn't contain the folders within media like in ubuntu. i was jsut curious if you were aware of how to get xfce4 to do this?
<superm1> folders within media?  like in /media ?
<superm1> automatic mounting is turned off
<superm1> you can turn it on in xfce...
<new2linx> superm1, how do I turn it on so that any folder within the /media directory get shown on the desktop?
<superm1> new2linx, that's not how normal ubuntu works
<superm1> it's anything "mounted" that shows up in normal ubutnu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-06
<Azimuth> anybody in here know anything about mythbuntu?   :)
<Azimuth> I thnk I have permission problems, but need some confirmation.
<new2linx> Azimuth, i know a little but
<new2linx> but-bit  ha ha ha
<new2linx> superm1, oh, ok. how do i enable mythbuntu to show anything mounted on the desktop?
<Azimuth> I know a little bit too and it has gotten me into more trouble....
<new2linx> Azimuth, ask away
<new2linx> superm1, are you aware of a way to bulk update 800 movies with metadata for mythvideo using the tmdb.pl? i don't like the fact that i have to go into video manager and click on search for all these moveis just to get them filled in with metadata
<new2linx> Azimuth, listening and wondering what your question is
<Azimuth> Mythbuntu 8.04, I need to know permissions on /var/lib/mythtv
<Azimuth> owner and group would help too.
<new2linx> Azimuth, drwxrwxr-x  14 mythtv        mythtv        4096 2009-07-17 01:00 mythtv
<new2linx> thats the output from ls -la /var/lib/ | grep mythtv
<Azimuth> I don't understand why, but that folder has root as an owner here. Mythtv quit recording, livetv and it can't find it's recordings.
<new2linx> you need to change it to owner and group mythtv as mine is. mine is working fine
<Azimuth> I wanted to check before I went changing it.
<Azimuth> thanks new2linx , that should do the trick.
<Azimuth> I am setup weird, so something could have changed it. I have /var on it's own physical 1TB drive.
<Azimuth> that didn't do it. I do not show a user by the name of mythtv in the User Administration Tool, should I?
<new2linx> Azimuth, yes, you should
<Azimuth> That is what I thought and it won't let me ad mythtv there, says there is already a user by that name....
<Greek-Boy> I can't seem to get my WinTv-NOVA-SD2 to scan for channels or lock onto a sattelite. I am on Mythbuntu and using the latest drivers. Any ideas? I also tried to scan for channels outside mythtv using "scan" and "kaffeine" still nothing
<chris99_> Anyone have an issue or is it know as one that the internal player will just jump back when watching videos?
<Greek-Boy> I can't seem to get my WinTv-NOVA-SD2 to scan for channels or lock onto a sattelite. I am on Mythbuntu and using the latest drivers. Any ideas? I also tried to scan for channels outside mythtv using "scan" and "kaffeine" still nothing
<mazda01> anyone help please. i am seeing this in the remote frontend log. a whole mess of them. 2009-08-05 21:05:33.801 MythSocket(9d4224f8:-1): writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket. 2009-08-05 21:05:33.801 MythSocket(9d4224f8:-1): readStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket. 2009-08-05 21:05:33.801 RemoteEncoder::SendReceiveStringList(): No response.  i see that when I try to playback the pvr-350 card from the m
<mazda01> aster backend on the remote frontend
<mazda01> when trying to start mythfrontend --verbose from the command line, I am seeing this: Unable to read configuration file mysql.txt
<neoteny> the last time i had mythtv set up there was some plug in which let me go to internet tv sites.  but i can't find it now.  can i do that with a 'normal' mythbuntu installation or is there some plugin i need ot install?
<Essobi_> Morning peebles.
<rascal999> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rascal999> !help gui
<Zinn> !help gui For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rascal999> do i need a gui for mythbuntu, and can i disable it if i don't?
<rascal999> under video source i have set it to scan for info on eit only but i still get unknown in the descriptions, how come?
<Essobi> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<styelz> poo
<Greek-Boy> I can't seem to get my WinTv-NOVA-SD2 to scan for channels or lock onto a sattelite. I am on Mythbuntu and using the latest drivers. Any ideas? I also tried to scan for channels outside mythtv using "scan" and "kaffeine" still nothing
<mazda01> what in mythtv frontend allows me to export a recording to a dvd? i see mythexport but that want's to install mythtv-backend and this machine is only a frontend. i see that I can use mythexport to make portable media files but I want a plugin to burn muplitple recordings onto a dvd. do any exist?
<rhpot1991> mazda01: mytharchive
<rhpot1991> IIRC its included by default anymore too
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mytharchive
<mazda01> rhpot1991, i see that now. sorry. i am trying to run it now and I am seeing traceback. one of them is file "/usr/share/mythtv/mytharchieve/scripts/mythburn.py", line 5434, in main processJob(job). is that bad?
<mazda01> rhpot1991, i am using the mythbuntu weekly builds repo the -fixes branch. when I look in the mytharchieve directory, there are 3 fodlers created, config, logs, and work, when I look in work, theres 1 and 2 folders. when I look in 1 and 2, I do see a newfile.mpg but when will i know if it's done burning the recordings to dvd? the log hasn't moved in a long time.
<rhpot1991> mazda01: the interface reads the log file and should be spamming out info on whats goin gon
<mazda01> rhpot1991, yeah, I am getting those traceback errors and i don't know what to make of them. then there's nothing, the log file just stops. here's what it reads:  http://pastebin.com/f43b9e8d9 and then the mythburn log reads this: http://pastebin.com/f2b0b4c8f
<mazda01> rhpot1991, maybe i can't run mytharchieve from a remote frontend? i see this in the log file. btaining MythTV settings from MySQL database for hostname core2duo  adn the mysql database is on a remote mythbackend host named dell.
<rhpot1991> chmod: changing permissions of `/var/lib/mytharchive/temp/': Operation not permitted
<rhpot1991> you have a permission or path issue there
<mazda01> rhpot1991, i would have thought the mytharchieve would work from remote frontends. should it?
<mazda01> rhpot1991, i fixed the permissions issue right away, then tried again but still got those traceback errors.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-07
<chris99_> Anyone know of  a reason why the internal player will just skip forward or back on its own?
<android6011> I just installed mythbuntu and i added channles etc. but when I go to watch tv its just black, no video or audio. all my channels were detected fine
<tgm4883> !logs | android6011
<Zinn> android6011: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<android6011> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m24c3ed51
<android6011> >	these are full logs, anyone see reason for black screen http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fa554ef9
<mazda01> i used the mythbuntu weekly build repo .deb file to enable the weekly repo but when I go into my sources.list it's not there? i went into synaptic and i hit apply upgrades and that didn't work either. but when I did apt-get update && apt-get safe-upgrade it finally upgraded everything. i though aptitude, synaptic, and agt-get used the same sources.list. does it not?
<android6011> I have everything installed and running, but I can't figure out how to shutdown my pc from within myth
<rhpot1991> ssh in and do it?
<rhpot1991> if you use mythwelcome there is an option for it when you quit
<android6011> ok, how do i enable mythwelcome
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythwelcome
<android6011> thanks
<Essobi> Morning all.
<MythbuntuGuest91> What is wrong when I get "no tables" scanning for channels?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-08
<android6011> if i do a backend only install will X still start up on boot?
<android6011> or will it just sit at a shell
<styelz> hello, i just applied latest updates and now i have an odd sql issue
<styelz> it appears to have lost my sql settings, but only cards and some other settings.. channels and source etc all fine.
<styelz> when i look in the database, it is all there
<styelz> so i re setup my cards, and checked sql entries. now i have double entries. but only 1 lot show in mythtv-setup
<styelz> very odd
<styelz> hm ok i think its my fault. hostname issue
<styelz> not that i thought it wasnt my fault.. just wanted help :)
 * styelz hides
<dean> hello
<dean> when I wach tv I get two copies of the screen one on top of the other
<dean> is this a resolution problem
<dean> or a format problem?
<dean> Im watching digital tv
<dean> its  like it shrinks the screen and puts two copies of it on my screen one on top and one on the bottom of the screen
 * agamotto bows
<agamotto> Question:  What features are supposed to be rolled into the 9.10 release?
 * agamotto waves
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-08-09
<mazda01> hello all. trying to slim down as much as possible my mythbuntu jaunty install as my machine only has 256 of ram. i know I nneed to upgrade that but it's stupid special dell ram and im trying to locate it. i already stopped xfce4-panel and xfce4-menu-plug which were taking up a lot of virtual memory per top. i noticed that xfce4-terminal also takes a lot of virt memory. any suggestions for a lite weight terminal?
<mazda01> hello everyone
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Lately my mythbox (combined FE and Master BE) is freezing randomly. Mostly while watching recordings, sometimes while recording... I thought of overheating first, an additional case fan helped for a while, but now the freezes are back. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<MilhousePunkRock> sorry, battery low. Did I miss anything in the meantime?
<rek> hi
<rek> my hd was working a lot
<rek> i killed backend
<rek> help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-09
<rhpot1991> my normal flow (before I went to bluray) was to try in myth, if that fails then I'd try in k9-copy, if that fails then I'd use gddrescue
<rhpot1991> now I just use makemkv for all my needs, google it, it may or may not interest you for this
<kcormier> I've heard about it
<kcormier> a little
<rhpot1991> free while its in beta, so it wont hurt to try out
<kcormier> integrate with myth?
<rhpot1991> nope
<rhpot1991> I run it on another box and just output to an nfs share on my backend
<rhpot1991> you could ssh -X forward it, or vnc or whatever though
<kcormier> looks like the problem might have been the disk.  It failed in the exact same spot both times.  Tried a different disk, and it worked.
<kcormier> now it is being even more cranky.  The video ripped, and I can see the vob, both online and in the videos section, but I cannot play the file
<kcormier> it worked after a restart.  Weird
<kcormier> myth is finicky....very finicky
<hads> rhpot1991: Elisa turned into Moovida, which has now been turned into Moovida 2.0 which uses a completely new codebase and is only partially open.
<diddledan> I seem to be unable to get a mythtv-setup channel scan to complete without a crash (segfault?) at 86% through the sequence on my HDHomeRun DVB-T tuner. It seems to finish scanning the RF and moves onto scanning a "Transport" but doesn't get any further than that, instead dumping me back at the desktop..
<diddledan> (I'm scanning the United Kingdom frequencies)
<diddledan> I'm just running through the sequence again to see if I can get any more information out of the console (I'd previously run the -setup from mythbuntu control centre)
<diddledan> the gui dies at "Scanning TransportID 4099 Locked"
<diddledan> absolutely no useful messages dumped out on the console when the system dies, instead it reports that mythtv-backend has restarted and I'm prompted to run mythfilldatabase via a popup
<diddledan> and there are no crash dumps in /var/crash :-/
<atrus> anybody using mythtv with a pulseaudio distribution lately? it keeps resetting my volume to max, and the video is lagging behind the audio. I'm using the mythbuntu ppa
<qwebirc56638> yo all!
<qwebirc56638> anyone know when the next release is due?
<patdk-lap> october? :)
<qwebirc56638> would it be safe to assume that the 2.6.33 or later kernel is in it?\
<patdk-lap> 2.6.34 or 2.6.35
<patdk-lap> nothing but issues with it so far though
<qwebirc56638> Yeah, I have a DVB card that requires v33 or later
<qwebirc56638> tried top upgrade the kernal but had carnage
<qwebirc56638> couldnt get my video driver to compile\
<patdk-lap> well, 2.6.33 adds all kinds of new security features
<patdk-lap> and they have been having fun fixing things, to make it work with the new kernels
<qwebirc56638> my prob is I am a newbie and not comfortable in building a system myself....I'll probably have to wait till Oct:->
<diddledan> oh, how annoying is that?! my issue won't repeat itself when running under valgrind, but is completely repeatable when running mythtv-setup on it's own
<mnjay> I have a 19:6 TV, but myth is getting the 4:3 content wrong and stretching it width-wise. Is there a fix?
<diddledan> dang, I'm getting another problem now.. "error opening jump program file buffer"
<diddledan> it seems to be a recurring issue for some folk, with no known fix?
<diddledan> aha, time synchronisation issues?
 * diddledan checks
<diddledan> nupe, seems the backend and frontend are both synchronised
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> how is everyone doing?
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 Are you there?
<diddledan> ok, to resume my debugging of hdhomerun causing the setup to crash reliably.. I've run mythtv-setup.real through valgrind, and it reports: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/X3fnqELw
<diddledan> now, how do I get a gdb backtrace?
<diddledan> ok, a gdb backtrace shows: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/LVhWGmGN
<gregl> diddledan, silicondust provides the drivers and firmware for the HDHR..Check out their support area..They maybe interested in your backtrace..
<diddledan> gregl, thanks.. willdo
<olx69> hi, I perform in mythtv an channel scan on cable tv (west europe), but it doesn't find any channels,any hints?
<olx69> I do have Hauppauge PVR 250
<dewman> olx69, you might want to try #mythtv-users
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-10
<chemical-death> hi
<chemical-death> did anyone get a remote control of haupauge dvb-t ministick working under 10.04?
<Mildew> Hi all. I'm trying to set up my Dvico MCE remote. I have found loads of info (some of it conflicting it seems) but I've not found a simple definitive How-To on getting it working. MythTV is running well, I just wish to have the remote working. Thanks!
<Mildew> looks like ive fixed my issues thanks anyway.
<dewman> !wofie
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about wofie
<rhpot1991> I think wolfie is dead :(
<dewman> owell.
<atrus> is there any recommended way to use mythtv/mythbuntu with pulseaudio currently?
<hads> atrus: Seems to be pretty bung.
<atrus> hads: what?
<hads> I'd say no from my experience but that's not with any authority.
<hads> pulseaudio
 * rhpot1991 dislikes pulseaudio greatly
<hads> I don't mind it. It sucks trying to deal with myth though. The main issue with it is that you can't really run myth on a desktop installation sucessfully.
<rhpot1991> hads: I have a 50% crapshoot of being able to listen to music on my laptop each boot with it
<rhpot1991> this with the daemon tweaked to run at a very high priority
<rhpot1991> I get a weird skipped around of audio, where it will play a segment skip back to it and replay it then skip back to real time, and it does that randomly
<hads> rhpot1991: That's interesting, the reason I don tmind it is I've never had any issues with it, apart from trying to make myth and desktop play nice together on a friends system.
<rhpot1991> hads: ya I'm not sure why, might just not play well with this hardware, but if I use alsa instead its fine (but then I lose my fancy buttons and such)
<atrus> so... pulseaudio.
<atrus> mythtv seems to work fine if it outputs alsa, and pulseaudio's alsa emulation catches it.
<atrus> but mythtv keeps suspending pulseaudio, so... crap.
<rhpot1991> atrus: google, there are ways of making it works
<rhpot1991> IIRC you need to enable a flag for pulse
<atrus> EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSEAUDIO used to work, but they took that out.
<atrus> rhpot1991: i'm assuming that's what you're referring to?
<rhpot1991> I think so
<rhpot1991> atrus: #mythtv-users might be a better place to ask
<atrus> yeah, i tried that.
<atrus> everybody there just says pulseaudio is worthless and pointless, and tells me to remove it. but that's not an option. (shrug)
<atrus> i think the answer is that i have to find a different PVR.
<tgm4883> atrus, did you try the experimental pulseaudio setting for mythtv
<atrus> tgm4883: EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSEAUDIO?
<atrus> or something else?
<hads> You can use the sound device Pulseaudio:default or something
<hads> Works well for some, not for others.
<tgm4883> atrus, yea that one
<atrus> <atrus> EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSEAUDIO used to work, but they took that out.
<atrus> hads: that one's worse. big lag, and it keeps resetting the volume to maximum. :/
<tgm4883> ah
<hads> atrus: Yeah, tried that on a friends box, didn't work their either
<hads> As I said, I don't believe there is a way of making myth and a lucid desktop co-exist currently.
<hads> FIne if it's a dedicated desktop or dedicated mythbox, but not both.
<atrus> if i could just disable the pa-suspend, everything would be fine.
<atrus> indeed, if i run it, and let it suspend on mythtv startup, and then restart pulseaudio to undo the suspension, it's perfect.
<atrus> with the "ALSA:pulse" output configured, or the "ALSA:default" if default is set up to go to pulseaudio.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-11
<abarbaccia> hey guys - how's it going?
<abarbaccia> anyone use a NAS for storing their recordings? I just picked up a WD My
<abarbaccia> WD MyBook World Edition but not sure if i'm sticking with it
<abarbaccia> i'm not even getting 10MiB/s writes
<bcgrown> has anyone else had issues with mythwelcome receiving LIRC commands intended for mythfrontend?
<bcgrown> mine sometimes shuts down when i select things :(
<qwebirc82124> I an very new to Linux...i have hauppauge 1600 card and i could get it working with MythBuntu using DVB (with direct Coax) to teh tuner, however now i wish to connect my Comcast STB to the analog tuner, but i am not making headway. I am setting up the capture cardto IVTV. I am not sure what i am doing wrong any suggestions?
<patdk-lap> it will just work :)
<qwebirc82124> i am trying to keep the faith...but so far faith is not sufficient...:)
<qwebirc82124> I think I am screwing up the input connections in this case...
<patdk-lap> did you select the pvr-x50 interface for it?
<patdk-lap> or maybe it says, pvr-350/pvr-250/pvr150/pvr-500
<patdk-lap> that would be the analog side of the card, I use one here
<qwebirc82124> are you talking about the physical connection to the card?
<qwebirc82124> I have HVR1600 and yes, i am using the analog side from the STB into the card
<patdk-lap> ya, you have to configure it as a second card in myth
<qwebirc82124> yup i did that
<patdk-lap> myth will see two cards, the dvb (digital) and the ivtv/pvr-x50 one
<patdk-lap> then you need to setup your interfaces
<qwebirc82124> yup it does that
<patdk-lap> select what input you want to use
<qwebirc82124> hmm...ok...i think I am doing that
<patdk-lap> that part you will probably have to play with some
<qwebirc82124> oh okie..
<patdk-lap> cause the card doesn't always map like, composite1 to the composite jack on the card
<patdk-lap> it might be composite3, not sure
<patdk-lap> I think that card has 3 of them on it
<qwebirc82124> yeah have it to Tuner1
<qwebirc82124> which I think I have confirmed from reading other stuff online
<patdk-lap> tuner1 would be the coax cable
<qwebirc82124> yup taht is the one i am using
<patdk-lap> that would be the worst quality you could get, from your stb
<qwebirc82124> i understand that, right now I dont have any spare cables around to do either Svid or composite.
<qwebirc82124> I think if i can get it to work via coax...i could get it to work with other forms of inputs as well...
<patdk-lap> make sure you set it to the correct channel
<qwebirc82124> i am using channel 3
<patdk-lap> I dunno how to do that, never tried to use a fixed channel like that
<qwebirc82124> i think you have hit the nail on the head
<qwebirc82124> what happens is that when i try to come out of the back end
<qwebirc82124> i get an error taht my starting channel is not set up
<qwebirc82124> but i dont have a way to set that starting channel up
<miko> Hi is there anybody who could help with cccam plugin?
<rhpot1991> !sascng | miko
<Zinn> miko: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<DrMoMo> I am running mythbuntu and it's connected to my TV.  However, the screen is not positioned correctly on my monitor (its up and to the left so it cuts a lot off, and i can see the desktop on the bottom ride)  what would i need to do in order to go about fixing this
<patdk-lap> adjust your modlines in your xorg config
<DrMoMo> xorg.conf?
<DrMoMo> i don't see a modlines line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DrMoMo> ?
<DrMoMo> I am running mythbuntu and it's connected to my TV.  However, the screen is not positioned correctly on my monitor (its up and to the left so it cuts a lot off, and i can see the desktop on the bottom ride)  what would i need to do in order to go about fixing this
<highvoltage> howdy! there doesn't seem to be any mythbuntu daily builds available?
<highvoltage> or am I just looking at the wrong place? :)
<superm1> highvoltage, there has been cd build problems
<superm1> they should be at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<highvoltage> superm1: ok
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Index of /mythbuntu
<superm1> outside our control though is the failure
<superm1> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/mythbuntu/maverick/daily-live-20100811.log
<Zinn> [people.canonical.com]
<highvoltage> yes I noticed that it was empty :/
<superm1> that's something pitti or slangasek or cjwatson needs to fix :(
<atrus> mythvideo seems to be looking for a newer protocol version than the backend? "MythTV.exceptions.MythDBError: Mismatched schema version for 'mythvideo.DBSchemaVer': database speaks version 1032, we speak version 1036"
<bashtoni> y/quit
<MWelchUK> I'm running mythbuntu 10.04 and the frontend crashes every now and again. The log file seems to have some useful information in it - is there anywhere I can post it so that the devs can see it?
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MWelchUK> tgm4883, I was thinking about somewhere a little more permanent...
<tgm4883> MWelchUK, file a bug report on launchpad?
<tgm4883> !bug%
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV in Launchpad
<MWelchUK> tgm4883, Just realised that would probably be the case as I wrote that :-)
<russell5>  has anyone had a prblem with ac3 and using the internal player with the volume being to low?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-12
<qwebirc42880> hello strange problem for a newbie here...i have am trying to get myth backend configured for working with my cable box (comcast) seems like i am having some issue with schedules direct and the website is down, any work arounds?
<qwebirc42880> hello strange problem for a newbie here...i have am trying to get myth backend configured for working with my cable box (comcast) seems like i am having some issue with schedules direct and the website is down, any work arounds?
<Lt_Dan> I'm considering moving my 5-backend system to daily fixed builds. Can I assume, being based on the fixes branch, they are stable? Got the WAF in play :)
<rhpot1991> Lt_Dan: as long as you aren't going to pick the trunk builds I say so
<rhpot1991> I run 0.21.1 daily fixes at home
<Lt_Dan> awesome. Thanks!
<rhpot1991> wow I butchered typing there
<rhpot1991> 0.23.1
<Lt_Dan> i assumed you meant 0.23.1 :)
<rhpot1991> yep
<Lt_Dan> the existence of which is why i want to move from the standard package to the fixes builds.
<rhpot1991> Lt_Dan: IIRC the autobuilds deb still doesn't know about 0.23.1, if you choose 0.23 then go edit your apt source and add a .1 you will get that
<Lt_Dan> interesting.
<Lt_Dan> I'll remember that. Do you know if 0.23.1 will be released at some point for 10.04 via the normal repo?
<Lt_Dan> or just wait for 10.10?
<rhpot1991> Lt_Dan: we generally recommend using the autobuilds, you just need to keep in mind that they are autobuilds
<Lt_Dan> That's what I'm going to do.
<rhpot1991> pretty much all the devs run the autobuilds at home, so we notice if something happens to them
<rhpot1991> Lt_Dan: I think we are just planning on it for 10.10
<rhpot1991> superm1: confirmation ^
<rhpot1991> unfortunately its very hard for us to get mythtv changes back into ubuntu between releases, as we would need to document every bug fix between packages, as you can imagine thats no small feat
<Lt_Dan> Nightmare on such an active package...  BTW, kudos to the devs for their work on mythbuntu.
<mrand> rhpot1991: that looks correct to me.
<mechcozmo> hello, I cannot get Bluetooth to enable on my frontend; the dongle is recognized, but the bluetooth preferences box says it is disabled; the Turn On button does nothing
<mechcozmo> i also have run into this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/496733
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #496733 in Blueman: “Failed to set bluetooth power, The error reported is: Connection timed out”
<mechcozmo> but the fix does not work
<KjetilK> is there a package somewhere with the grabbers mentioned at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythNetvision ?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythNetvision - MythTV
<superm1> rhpot1991, probably
<tgm4883> KjetilK, yes and no
<tgm4883> KjetilK, i've created a package for it, but it doesn't have all of them
<KjetilK> tgm4883, ok, if it has ted, that's the one I really want :-)
<tgm4883> KjetilK, hmm, let me check
<KjetilK> some of them are already on my system, but there are a few that aren't too
<tgm4883> KjetilK, doesn't look like it. Some of the grabbers are incompatible with 0.23, that might be one of them
<tgm4883> you can always download it and copy it to the right dir
<KjetilK> yeah, I'll do that
<KjetilK> IIRC, TED has very straightforward podcasts or RSS or something, at least I used it trivially with some builtin Mythstreamer stuff
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-13
<stratagem> I installed mythbuntu-repos package.  updated to latest package versions and now I can't even login in. It just keeps reprompting me for login.  is there a way to revert to default 10.04 pacakges?
<tgm4883> stratagem, there shouldn't have been anything in that repo that would have broke login
<tgm4883> -repos only activates the daily builds
<stratagem> perhaps it's the updated nvidia driver then
<tgm4883> and the daily builds ppa's only have mythtv fixes
<stratagem> after I activated the repos, I did an update.  I noticed some nvidia updates were in there as well.
<tgm4883> what release are you on?
<stratagem> but now I can't login, and it's starting in low graphics mode
<stratagem> 10.04?
<stratagem> or do you mean .23 or .24
<stratagem> .23
<stratagem> is what I selected
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> there aren't any nvidia packages in our PPA for 10.04
<tgm4883> so if you got an updated nvidia package, it was from ubuntu
<stratagem> yeah, I used a repo from a post I found in the forums
<tgm4883> link?
<tgm4883> not to rush you, but i'm about to head home from work
<stratagem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524257&highlight=stuttering
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] VDPAU Choppy video and stuttering audio after upgrade to 10.04 - Ubuntu Forums
<stratagem> originally I was on 256, I guess I was updated to something passed that
<stratagem> using a onboard chipset based on 8200/8300 I believe
<tgm4883> Ok, so you upgraded from the nvidia PPA then
<tgm4883> not the mythbuntu ppa
<tgm4883> It sounds like your driver isn't loading/may not be installed
<stratagem> yeah, couldn't use VDPAU at all before
<stratagem> actually I ended up turning off VDPAU anyway
<stratagem> stil had issues
<tgm4883> i'm going to refer you to #ubuntu for help with that, as I need to head home and there are more people there to help you
<stratagem> suttering was lessened but not entirely
<tgm4883> i'd try it again after you get the driver working properly
<tgm4883> should work fine on that chipset I think
<stratagem> It's a nForce 750a
<stratagem> ASUS M3N-HD board
<stratagem> pain in the butt since I've had it.
<stratagem> thanks for putting me in the right direction though.
<stratagem> I can actually login to the "term" session (not mythbuntu or xfce), and then start mythfrontend
<stratagem> but no suond
<stratagem> video seems to be ok though
<Azelphur> Hi, I'm using the mythbuntu repos, on my netbook I'm getting this error "The server uses network protocol version 56, but this client only understands version 23056. Make sure you are running compatible versions of the backend and frontend"
<Azelphur> but all my machines are running off the mythbuntu repo, what gives?
<Azelphur> it looks like my netbook has 0.23.0+fixes25423 but my PC only has 24158
<tgm4883> Azelphur, your backend isn't updated
<tgm4883> !stab Daviey
 * Zinn stabs Daviey with a rusty spork.
<Azelphur> my PC ain't updated either xD
<tgm4883> yea, there was an upstream change in protocols. Daviey was supposed to push a final build to 0.23 with the 56 protocol version....apparently he was eaten by wolves though
<Azelphur> but if all my machines are on the same repos how come some work some don't?
<tgm4883> your options are A) revert your netbook to a previous build. B) Upgrade your backend to a newer build, or C) keep bugging Daviey and telling him he fails for not pushing the build yet, but it's expected because he is british
<tgm4883> Azelphur, are they all on 0.23?
<Azelphur> yes all 0.23
<tgm4883> then it's the issue i just described
<tgm4883> It was because of an upstream change that got reverted
<tgm4883> we need to push a final package for 0.23
<tgm4883> alternatively, you could move to 0.23.1
<Azelphur> but my PC and backend are all running 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2
<Azelphur> and there are no available updates
<tgm4883> Azelphur, then you don't have the 0.23 repos activated
<Azelphur> but my netbook somehow ended up with 25423
<Azelphur> :s
<Azelphur> well my backend is running mythbuntu
<tgm4883> on your backend, what is the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list'
<Azelphur> no such file or directory
<Azelphur> same on my PC
<tgm4883> ok
<Azelphur> and yea my laptop has that file
<tgm4883> whats the output of 'dpkg -l mythbuntu-repos'
 * tgm4883 already knows the answer to the last question
<Azelphur> hehe, nothing
<Azelphur> ok I'm getting it
<Azelphur> weird I thought I got mythtv from the mythbuntu ppa
<tgm4883> :)
<Azelphur> ok so in theory get off the mythbuntu repos and all will be well
<tgm4883> Azelphur, yep, install and update and you should be fine
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-repos doesn't know about 0.23.1 yet, so you can manually add that to the mythbuntu-repos.list file if you want to update to that
<tgm4883> you would just replace 0.23 with 0.23.1
<tgm4883> anyway, off to dinner
<Azelphur> ty :)
<Daviey> OK OK
<Daviey> i'll upload it tomorrow.
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> Daviey: heard that before :D
<Daviey> bah :)
<Nucleus222> Hello everyone. i have just installed mythbuntu and the vidio and sound all works but i cannot get the usb drives to auto mount is there a special trick
<rileyp> hi
<rileyp>  /msg NickServ bowser
<Mildew> Hi all. Im succsefully using mythbuntu with my Dvico FusionHDTVplus card. I have the FusionMCE remote and while it does work each keypress is duplicated meaning it skips every other item. I have tried editing lirc.conf using examples found on the net however anything i do (after restarting lirc) either results in it not working at all or no change. Would love to get this working - thanks.
<rileyp> nildew  You need yo user driver dvico in hardware.conf
<rileyp> Mildew  You need yo user driver dvico in hardware.conf
<Mildew> so i need to change something in the hardware.conf file?
<rileyp> To be completely honest with you I have fusion remote and I dont use it anymore as I couldnt get it to wake my machine from sleep
<rileyp> it also has issues working after a sleep which is even more annoying than it not wbeing able to wake from sleep
<Mildew> hehe, at present that doesnt worry me if that doesnt work - i just want it to not jump every other line..
<Mildew> i also have a compro remote - maybe i could get that to work if this is unsuccseful
<rileyp> well if in your hardware. conf  it has driver="dvico" which Im pretty sure it should  else it would not be working at all
<Nucleus222> Hi all im running mythbuntu quite nicely but when i try to view YouTube videos it crashes any ideas ?
<rileyp> have you set up using /usr/share/lirc/remotes/dvico
<rileyp> when you choose fullscreen? yes?
<Nucleus222> yip
<Mildew> driver  = dvico, yeah
<rileyp> lol I have 2 or 3 machines that do that I think its hardware realted as my asrock ion does not do it and its the only pc I have with  good graphics driver
<Mildew> and its using  " /usr/share/lirc/remotes/dvico"
<rileyp> thats correct thats what it should be ...
<Mildew> thats all working as it should - its just this duplicate keypress thing
<rileyp> so your gettiung multiple key presses with each button press?
<Mildew> x2, yes
<rileyp> try runniung irw and see how may you get off each press
<Mildew> so it jump every second ine in menus, or skips a channel in live tv
<rileyp> Ill do the same with my microsoft one
<Mildew> irw
<Mildew> doh, wrong keyboard :)
<rileyp> I get 2 inputs of each button press unless id like unconfy fast press
<Mildew> exactly
<Mildew> but even just fast tap doesnt stop it jumping
<Mildew> when in mythtv
<rileyp> well thats what my microsoft one does and it works great in myth and xbmc
<Mildew> ok - hey thanks for ur help anyway
<rileyp> you can set repeat rate in lirc
<Mildew> i did read that somewhere
<Mildew> hmm, but where  :)
<rileyp> in lircrc repeat =0
<rileyp> or whatever you set it at
<Nucleus222> any hints on my youtube problem ?
<Mildew> where is that file...
<Mildew> sorry, im not tnat cluey on linux as yet
<rileyp> in ~/.lirc are all the config settings with reapet rates etc for each program
<rileyp> Nucleus222,  Id love a solution on that one also never did it in Karmic....
<rileyp> That I recall anyway
<rileyp> Mildew,  go to lirc. org for some tips on repeat and delay etc
<Mildew> ok, i did spend a bit of time there the other day - i shall revisit
<Mildew> thanks rileyp
<rileyp> Mildew, http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html#lircrc_format
<Zinn> [www.lirc.org] LIRC - Linux Infrared Remote Control
<rileyp> Nucleus222,  Id ask on Ubuntu as I thibnk all vrgins of lucid will do it not just mythbuntu
<VulcanRidr> Morning all.
<rileyp> hi
<Mildew> All repeats are set to 0
<Mildew> were set to zero
<VulcanRidr> I am completely new to myth. I just built a mythbuntu box, and I have some issues.
<rileyp> yes thats what they all are by default
<Mildew> yes, so that aint the answer :)
<rileyp> thats normal VulcanRidr
<VulcanRidr> lol.
<rileyp> Myth is hardcore and can do you over real fast if you dont read up prior
<rileyp> just tricky Id say like if you change ip adress and pas workd and stuff it must be done in the backend first or all hell brakes loose
<Zinn> rileyp: Please watch your language.
<VulcanRidr> rileyp: Mind if I ask a few questions to try to work it out?
<rileyp> just ask
<rileyp> must of been hardcore
<VulcanRidr> I built a (master) backend to mainly record. My transcode is failing. I click transcode, and my logs say it failed. But I can't find where to set it up in the menus.
<rileyp> lol transcoding is not for the super new  in fact I havent gone there with the mythtranscoder .
<wombo> Hi All, does anyone know what the current state of Mythbuntu trunk is?
<VulcanRidr> Well, I got the stanza set up to recode it for the Nxx0 (N810 and N900).
<rileyp> It uses ffmpeg yes? an you need to have ffmpeg set up correcly and ffmpegs command swicthes are changing all the time so what worked a year ago on thw wiki will not work today probably
<rileyp> If you want an easy way to transcode use handbrake- cli andrun it as a user jub
<VulcanRidr> I guess I could go back to doing it with mencoder by hand like I did when I was running webvcrplus. :)
<rileyp> Its the easiest way to make mpeg4
<VulcanRidr> Excellent idea! I encode into avi (which doesn't work with handbrake, but works on the backend) for the Nokia devices, but I also want to stick it on my fileserver. I may go .mkv or .mp4 for that.
<VulcanRidr> Next question. How to set up mythweather on the backend only?
<rileyp> Ill give you my 2 best links for transcoding..... wait
<VulcanRidr> Notta problem...
<rileyp> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464306 see post number 6
<Zinn> [newyork.ubuntuforums.org]  Errror 2041 after mythexport ipod conversion - Ubuntu Forums
<rileyp> there are other settings apart from ipod
<rileyp> but that little piece of works wil have you auto trancoding in 15 minutes
<VulcanRidr> Wow...Thanks man...
<VulcanRidr> Sweet!
<rileyp> just need to remember that myth tv will need write permissions on the output folder
<VulcanRidr> Right now, I just took the default, which is /var/lib/mythtv.
<rileyp> well you wil still need to make a folder to put the trancoded stuff in not just /var/lib/mythtv
<rileyp> eg var/lib/mythtv/ipod
<rileyp> eg var/lib/mythtv/mpeg4
<rileyp> VulcanRidr,  you dont need to do all that stuff either anymore
<rileyp> you can just add the handbrake-cli repo and download /install with synaptic
<rileyp> hang on
<VulcanRidr> Sweet.
<rileyp> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots%3Chttps://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] HandBrake Snapshots : John Stebbins
<rileyp> full guide how to install handbrake with synaptic
<VulcanRidr> BTW, rileyp, I am super-new to myth, but I've been doing Linux for something like 15 years...
<rileyp> you willl still ned the script though for myth to run
<rileyp> cool so you can help me perhaps one day
<VulcanRidr> Thats fine...Bash and I are old compadres. :)
<rileyp> 12 month son linux
<rileyp> so you create the script and pop it in /usr/bin  make it executible and set it in your backend as a user job
<VulcanRidr> Ok. So in effect, the canned transcoding is broken. Makes me feel better, I thought I was just dumb. :)
<VulcanRidr> And apparently the docs haven't caught up with the code.
<VulcanRidr> Now the other problem I have is with mythweather. I haven't been able to find many docs at all. I'm running mythweb on the backend, and when I go into the configuration (the key and wrench icon at the top), and click weather, I get a single tab called Screen Settings...
<rileyp> VulcanRidr,  yes thats correct ffmpeg is like a huge headache at present from waht ai Can gather
<rileyp> oh mythweather um
<VulcanRidr> And under that, I have "Inactive screens" saying "Warning!! No types were found in weathersourcesettings for hostname ()
<rileyp> I used it once... dont anymore use xbmc if i want weather fast
<rileyp> press button on remote
<VulcanRidr> Below that, I have Active screens, and buttons for Up, Down, Edit and Delete, but none do anything.
<rileyp> press m
<VulcanRidr> Doesn't do anything.
<rileyp> um open setttings plugins mythweather
<rileyp> on frontend
<rileyp> then selct city etc
<VulcanRidr> I don't have a frontend. Do I need one for mythweather?
<rileyp> or iscript if you use one
<rileyp> no not if you using your backend as a frontends
<VulcanRidr> I was just going to access it over mythweb...But if thats not an option, so be it.
<rileyp> so your using 1 machine yes?
<rileyp> It may be an option but I have nver aset up mythwetaher using mythweb
<VulcanRidr> I didn't even install the frontend there. Just a master backend. I guess I'll disable mythweather in the control center.
<rileyp> lol great english there
<rileyp> so what are you using to view stuff?
<rileyp> and your remote?
<rileyp> wher are you using your remote to conrol mythtv
<VulcanRidr> I'm not at this point. I am mainly using it as a recorder, like a dvr. My plan is to eventually put frontends on my and my wife's computers that will run in a window, and then long-term, get dedicated boxes for frontends for the TVs.
<rileyp> asrock ions for front ends ...gold
<rileyp> fro tvs around house
<rileyp> well the remote prolly works fine in myth just you never tried......
<VulcanRidr> True.
<rileyp> so mythweather you would open advanced>settings>plugins>mythweather and set it up......
<rileyp> hwo are you using myth with a frontend... just install one on your backend and try it out it uses no resources if its not running
<rileyp> thats without
<rileyp> not with
<VulcanRidr> I record shows on the backend, then recode to a better format (.avi for the nokias, and ??? for the desktops). We mainly watch content on one of those.
<VulcanRidr> This is all a stepping stone. I wanted to prove the function (mainly to my wife) and then upgrade the hardware on the backend and start buying hardware for the frontends.
<Nucleus222> hey guys my myth tv is showing up to large for my screen how can i change it i cant see the menus anymore
<Nucleus222> never mind i fixed it
<mycosys> you guys know if a 24104 backend will play nice with 24178 frontend?
<rileyp> mycosys no it wont
<mycosys> crud
<mycosys> that is the shipped mythbuntu and the precompiled trunk frontend
<rileyp> I could be mistaken
<mycosys> shouldnt it only depend on whether the db schema or myth protocol have changed in the intervening?
<rileyp> I suppose so
<hipitihop> I'm currently running 0.22 on 9.10 with autobuilds enabled. Can I just upgrade mythtv component or is lucid a prerequisite ?
<qwebirc50575> hey all
<tgm4883> hi
<tgm4883> hipitihop, you can upgrade to 0.23 on that
<qwebirc50575> can someone give me a hand? im having trouble with the db on a fresh install of mythbuntu
<tgm4883> qwebirc50575, ask your question :)
<tgm4883> or post your error
<tgm4883> mycosys, actually, that should I would think
<tgm4883> or is that 0.22 and 0.23?
<qwebirc50575> k just a sec
<hipitihop> tgm4883, just to confirm, I can stay on 9.10 and upgrade to 0.23 ?
<tgm4883> highvoltage, yep, just reconfigure mythbuntu-repos and select 0.23
<tgm4883> thats what my backend is
<hipitihop> tgm4883, should I expect complications ? I assume I should do a db backup
<tgm4883> hipitihop, yea do a backup. Always do a backup
<tgm4883> but I wouldn't expect many
<hipitihop> tgm4883, any functionality I will miss because not on lucid ?
<qwebirc50575> k, i keep getting 'QMYSQL: Unable to connect' when trying to start the mythtv backend setup
<hipitihop> I'm oly hesitant to do the lucid upgrade because I had all sorts of problems with usbhid to get my lirc remote functional and I also am running asterisk on same box
<qwebirc50575> the db is running and set up
<hipitihop> tgm4883, done backup now thanks (always a first time ;-) .. trying to configure repositories in mcc to 0.23 gives permission error and reverts. Do I need to run mcc as sudo ?
<patdk-wk> yep
<tgm4883> hipitihop, no you should
<tgm4883> shouldn't
<hipitihop> bugger, too late
<hipitihop> now in update manager and done 'check'
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> ok
<patdk-wk> heh?
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, ?
<patdk-wk> you said he doesn't need sudo
<tgm4883> yea he shouldn't
<patdk-wk> hmm, mcc always runs as sudo on all of my systems
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, it shouldn't
<patdk-wk> and in order to change any repo's you must be root
<hipitihop> the fact that I'm running it from another machine via ssh make any difference ?
<patdk-wk> everytime I run it, it asks for my password
<patdk-wk> and it's in the system menu
<patdk-wk> system -> admin
<tgm4883> hipitihop, it might
<patdk-wk> oh, am I htinking something else?
<patdk-wk> myth control center?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<patdk-wk> defently requires sudo
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, no it does not
<tgm4883> what release are you running
<patdk-wk> 8.04, 9.10, and 10.04
<tgm4883> it might require sudo on 8.04
<tgm4883> but doesn't on the other two
<patdk-wk> my 10.04 still does
<patdk-wk> hmm
<hipitihop> I'm on 9.10 ....ok, update manager found whole series of things now, I assume I don;t need to stop backend for this update
<patdk-wk> now, I'm not running from a mythbuntu install or desktop though
<patdk-wk> I installed mythbuntu ontop of lucid install, and use it via a gnome desktop in a normal user account
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, that sould be the same
<patdk-wk> very odd
<patdk-wk> I just go to system -> admin -> mcc
<patdk-wk> then it asks for my password (gksu)
<hipitihop> fyi: mine was a 9.04 0.21 mythbuntu clean install from iso, later upgraded to 9.10 0.22
<hipitihop> ok, updatemanager based update kicked off
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, did you upgrade from a previous version?
<patdk-wk> ya, all the way from 8.04
<tgm4883> hmm
 * hipitihop is hoping this update does not break his lirc / usbhid hacks to get imon remote going. Was a pita to sort out
<mrand> hipitihop: just back up the important stuff, then no worries.
<mrand> patdk-wk: when I fire up mcc, it does not ask for my password initially.  When I go to change some things, then I think it does.
<hipitihop> I assume this update will migrate the db if needed
<patdk-wk> strange
<mrand> hipitihop: myth does that automagically.  Hopefully you are upgrading all frontends and backends at the same time.
<patdk-wk> hipitihop, migrate, no, upgrade, yes :)
<hipitihop> mrand, only one machine, both front/back :-)
<mrand> then there should be no worries.
<hipitihop> ok, update manager happy... time to reboot
<patdk-wk> my brother is update with the upgrade to 0.23, he can't find a windows client that works with it
<patdk-wk> so using mythweb, that I have been working on fixing
<mrand> patdk-wk: Last I checked, the guy that does the unofficial windows builds has it for both 0.23 and 0.23.1
<mrand> So I'm surprised.
<patdk-wk> mrand, he isn't using that though
<patdk-wk> me was using some unoffical thing
<hipitihop> while I'm bothering everyone here, is there a more polite mythtv way I should be using then 'sudo reboot' from my ssh session ?
<patdk-wk> winmyth, that is what he was using
<patdk-wk> hipitihop, that is what I do :)
<mrand> winmyth sounds like a third party frontend.  That isn't necessarily bad, except that the third party people tends to not do the protocol versioning stuff correctly.  Myth builds for windows, and there is someone that creates binaries, so I'd have him try that.
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> I haven't cared, he knows he is on his own there
<joel__> takes forever for my vnc thing to work nd ssh
<joel__> whts wrog
<jolaren> Can't understand what's wrong
<jolaren> Can't understand what's wrong
<jolaren> sorry
<statagem_bot> Any known issues with gdm in recent updates?  keep getting sent back to login manager.
<statagem_bot> no error messages or anything.  not an authentication issue
<statagem_bot> hm, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" just goes back to prompt.
<statagem_bot> I should just reinstall and never do upgrades.  always seem to screw me up somehow.
<rhpot1991> !login%
<Zinn> If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<rhpot1991> statagem_bot: might want to see if that helps
<rhpot1991> quite old though, so it shouldn't be your current issue
<statagem_bot> I was on a fresh copy of 10.04 as of less than a month ago.  did a few synaptic updates since then. but the recent one screwed me up.  nvidia driver stopped working and can't login.
<statagem_bot> was starting in "low graphics mode"
<statagem_bot> so I changed xorg to VESA
<statagem_bot> so I get the login window.  can select between mythbuntu-session, xfce-session and terminal.  only terminal works. of course no window manager loads
<statagem_bot> I had added PPA ubuntu repo to get latest nvidia driver because video/audio stuttered so bad under VDPAU
<statagem_bot> and was working great on 256.  but something was updated recently I think
<statagem_bot> automaticlogin is enabled in custom.conf
<statagem_bot> so why isn't it automatically logging in :)
<statagem_bot> figured it would atleast load xfce with vesa if it's an nvidia issue
<stratagem> rhpot1991: that bug was definitely not my issue.  after removing the ppa x ubuntu repo and reinstalling nvidia-current. my low graphics mode issues seem to have gone away.  but I'm still being prompted for password by gdm even though custom.conf clearly is showing automaticalogin is enabled.  and can't get passed the login screen. any other suggestions?
<stratagem> I am using .23+fixes packages
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello fellows!
<stratagem> Can't even unlock Automatic Login Configuration
<stratagem> after starting xfce from term manually
<MilhousePunkRock> Our combined BE/FE crashed earlier and now it won't come back to life. The Backend refuses to start, mythtvbackend.log points towards a corrupted database
<MilhousePunkRock> Can someone walk me through repairing the database?
<MilhousePunkRock> Or link me to a guide how to do it? I know hardly anything about MYSQL
<Lt_Dan> MilhousePunkRock: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<Lt_Dan> There is a section called "MySQL database is corrupt" and give a command to run from a terminal
<stratagem> will this database backup and restore script work on .23 and will it save all the channel/freq/xmltvid info as well?
<stratagem> I don't really care about the recordings too much.  but it took me awhile to get all my channel info correct.
<stratagem> since solving my login problem is a huge waste of time. I'll just reinstall 10.04 and restore database.
<MilhousePunkRock> Lt_Dan: Thanks... I managed to recall mysqlcheck --auto-repair in the meantime
<MilhousePunkRock> Have a nice day everyone!
<qwebirc17737> hey hows it going guys, im trying to install mythbuntu pc specs, i7 930 6gb corsair xms3 HD Radeon 5770 and when i boot the live cd i get "invalid format" on my tv, how do i fix this and i dont have a computer monitor just  hdtv that accepts normal pc resolutions
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-14
<mycosys>  kickedinthenuts : in my experienc eMythTV and radeon is asking for a world of pain
<kickedinthenuts> so just dont use it mycosys
<kickedinthenuts> ?
<kickedinthenuts> what would you reccomend, windows xp and xbmc?
<kickedinthenuts> i have a dch 6200 STB i need to setup a dvr on
<mycosys> not sayin that - jus do some research into the radeon issues
<mycosys> seems one hell of a machine to be using as a pvr?
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> !language
<Zinn> Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
 * mycosys is flabberghasted
 * mycosys wonders if Zinn is oped by ned flanders
<kickedinthenuts> nah its not th main use i just want to run xbmc in the bc while i play some vidoe games
<kickedinthenuts> record some sports
<kickedinthenuts> while im at work and al
<kickedinthenuts> it says nothing about curseing in the code of conduct
<kickedinthenuts> i cant find it point it out to me
<mycosys> nor i
<rhpot1991> mycosys: all #ubuntu channels are to be family friendly, you never know who may be in here
<mycosys> i dont know a family that would find the word hell offensive
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> mycosys: think G rated
<rhpot1991> or maybe PG
<mycosys> lol - the word would be found in MANY g rated shows
<rhpot1991> seriously?
<mycosys> of course
<mycosys> CERTAINLY by the time you reach PG it is commonplace
<mycosys> hence the Ned Flanders reference - Simpsons is PG
<rhpot1991> different meaning, and I'm not taking the time to teach zinn that
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> the way it is his curse detection is dialed down from what it once was when it used a dictionary
<mycosys> ??? it is used in exactly the same way in PG show (inc the simpsons)
<rhpot1991> eh, whatever, just remember ubuntu rooms are family friendly
<mycosys> hence not using a cure word, and diverting to using hell
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> *curse
<mycosys> Australians are not generally known for....... clean language u know
<mycosys> btu i am damn (is that a curse word too) sure i have even heard my pastor use h3ll in that way
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> wow
<mycosys> seriously - wow
<mycosys> i am SO C&Ping this to the support channel i Op
<mycosys> they think _I_ am a language Nazi
<newz2000> I've gotten mythbuntu working but some of the channels look very grainy compared to Windows media center
<newz2000> is there something I can do to improve things?
<rhpot1991> newz2000: which tuner?
<newz2000> haupage 150
<rhpot1991> lets see if I can recall where that is at
<rhpot1991> setup > setup > tv > recording profiles
 * newz2000 checks
<rhpot1991> if you go into those, you should be able to modify the bitrates and resolution
<rhpot1991> lets see if I have a x50 in anything now
<rhpot1991> one in my dev box, give me a few minutes and I'll boot that up to check it
<mycosys> isnt there a pre-gain setting on those (iirc)
<newz2000> Hmm... I just gave myself a new prob, front end won't start
<newz2000> Segmentation fault :-/
<rhpot1991> newz2000: check your logs
<rhpot1991> !logs | newz2000
<Zinn> newz2000: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<newz2000> I used that tool and it says it put the gathered logs at the url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<rhpot1991> newz2000: should have some id after that
<rhpot1991> there was a bug dealing with it missing that before, not sure if it got fixed, you could try updating it
<newz2000> that's what I thought. I tried it again and no luck
<tgm4883> it's updated in the -testing ppa
<qwebirc82169> > Mythtv has moved to 0.23.1 which uses a modified protocol between back > and front ends. Unfortunately, my system uses Centos 5 as it's backend > and is now out of sync with the main frontend (Mythbuntu).
<qwebirc82169> any idea when mythbuntu will move to 0.23.1 ?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc82169: are you using autobuilds?
<qwebirc82169> no, update-manager only
<newz2000> I get an error QPixmap: it is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread
<newz2000> 2x before segmentation fault
<tgm4883> qwebirc82169, you need auto-builds
<qwebirc82169> thanks
<newz2000> before this prob started I downloaded icons, hid 2 channels (since un-hid) and did myth fill databases
<newz2000> I think that's it
<newz2000> could channel icons cause that?
<tgm4883> qwebirc82169, mythbuntu-repos doesn't know about 0.23.1 yet, but you can manually edit the 0.23 to 0.23.1 in the .list file
 * newz2000 calls it a night, will try again
<newz2000> thanks for the help
<MoMo> I have installed Mythbuntu 9 and upgraded to 10.  My TV is displaying a cut version of the desktop.  Mythtv is only running in the upper left corner as well ... how would i go about fixing the display issue
<MoMo> i have a screen shot -- is there a website i can post it to?
<MoMo> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9318/livingroom.png
<Zinn> [img3.imageshack.us]
<MoMo> ?
<MoMo> also when i watch tv ... the tv is split horizontally and duplicated http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/70/splitl.png
<Zinn> [img153.imageshack.us]
<gbutters> MoMo: In setup > appearance on the screen setings page width height and both offset need to be set to 0
<MoMo> okay let me try this thanks man!
<assco> I'm using mythbuntu 10 with a system built on Asus P5N7A-VM mobo. everything works almost perfectly except two things :) pm-suspend puts my computer into a sleep-like state but with fans spinning and unable to resume... after reboot it always has lost the xorg.conf and runs in lowgraphic mode. My other problem is that myth frontend tends to exit on its own occasionally.
<MoMo> my front end is running off wireless ... is there a way to set the wireless to connect first, and then run mythtv frontend -- because everytime i restart it asks for the connection information
<assco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend have tried this, doesnt work :)
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mrand> MoMo - you may need to modify the upstart for mythfrontend to wait on network connectivity since it sounds like you have a remote frontend.
<MoMo> yes i do
<MoMo> hmm -- okay i guess i'll figure out how to fix the screen settings first and then go after the upstart
<MoMo> gbutters: i changed the x offset from 1 to 0 and made sure y offset was 0 ... but the screen is still windowed and cut off on the top and left
<gbutters> Thats sounds like a xorg.conf problem
<MoMo> ?
<MoMo> okay -- i fixed the size issue, in setup > appearance, i changed the gui height and gui width ... to my screen resoultion
<MoMo> now its still just offset ... like my TV isn't really at 1280X720
<MoMo> so i used the tool in screen apperance where you move the arrows, got the correct screen resoultion, and offset .... but it's still up and to the left getting cut off -- is there something else i can adjust ... also it's not just mythtv ... its also the applications task bar at the top, i can't even see half of that
<gregl> MoMo: are you using compiz? If so shut it off..
<MoMo> can i set that resoultion and offset somehow in x?
<MoMo> gregl: i installed mythbuntu 9 and upgraded to 10 ... does it come as default? or how can i tell?
<gregl> what desktop are you using?
<MoMo> xfce?
<gregl> ok then I can't help you..I know nothing of XFCE..
<gregl> sorry
<MoMo> i can run mythtv on another?
<gregl> sure
<gregl> I use gnome..
<MoMo> is it recommended i use something other than xfce?
<MoMo> xfce just seems to come with mythbuntu
<gregl> No that is the defult for mythbuntu
<gregl> default even
<MoMo> hmm
<MoMo> is it hard to switch?
<gregl> no clue never used it
<MoMo> hmm .. can you tell it during install that you want to use gnome instead of xfce?
<gregl> Ijust a sec
<gregl> I think you can using the Mythbuntu control centre.
<gregl> I am not really sure though...
<MoMo> hmmm
<MoMo> gbutters was talking about setting the upstart so that the system would wait for my wifi connection to be established before starting mythbuntu ... as right now when it restarts it goes through that green configuration screen when i restart
<MoMo> my mythbuntu box plays sound ... for instance if i open firefox > youtube.com .. sound plays ... but when i run myth tv ... the tv station doesn't make sound
<Zinn> [youtube.com]    YouTube    - Broadcast Yourself.
<campbell> Hi I just installed a fresh mythbuntu, I added my video folders into the backend in the Video group.  I have been trying to run mythfilldatabase but it exits early throwing an error "connection 'DBManager0' is still in use, all queries will cease to work
<campbell> log is at mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mQZ3B075
<campbell> maybe I am looking at this wrong, I have an external harddrive with videos on it, in the storage groups I have pointed Videos to the directories with videos.  In mythvideo I have scanned for videos but no videos show up
<campbell> I stoped using the storage groups and it works
<MoMo> ... what do i need to do in order to be able to watch tv while also recording
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-15
<rhpot1991> MoMo: have more than 1 tuner
<MoMo> damn
<Zinn> MoMo: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> unless you have a tuner that supports multirec
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/record_multiple_channels_from_one_multiplex
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Record multiple channels from one multiplex - MythTV
<MoMo> i have a haupagge hvr-1600
<MoMo> hmmm -- so in the mythbuntu backend where do i set this multirec
<MoMo> also -- when i change my theme .. it never updates
<MoMo> anyone know a good tutorial that i pull up for mythtv in a client/server setup -- this is a pain in the ass trying to guesstimate what i need to do
<Zinn> MoMo: Please watch your language.
<hads> MythTV is client/server by default.
<Chaorain> Hey all, I have some wmv files that I want to work with Mythtv, Every time I convert them either the sound is off or the video won't play. Can someone recomend a good converter program
<MoMo> hads: i understand that ... is there a tutorial regardless?
<MoMo> should i make all my frontend's have secondary backends?
<MoMo> i'm really confused at this whole process.  interfacing with my cable company and all.  I have the haupaggue HVR-1600 ... if I'm correct it supports multiple tuners on the one card ... but i have no clue how to enable that
<tgm4883> MoMo, did you look at the wiki?
<MoMo> yes, i'm not find it as easy as i would like ... i'm constantly doing the TIAS method and breaking things
<mycosys1> is 0.23.1 in the ubuntu repos?
<superm1> !autobuilds
<mycosys1> or would i have to go dailys
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about autobuilds
<superm1> dailys
<mycosys1> bother
<superm1> well it's not like autobuilds aren't stable though
<mycosys1> you again superm1 - must say you have years of being extremely helpful
<superm1> thanks :)
<mycosys1> iirc i think i followed ur guides to get xvmc up
<tgm4883> also, you have to manually edit it for 0.23.1
<tgm4883> i'm working on it right now though :)
<mycosys1> edit what?
<mycosys1> is the new replacement for init still causing issues?
<mycosys1> makes me uneasy - i am so used to how init.d works
<mycosys1> !0.23.1
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about 0.23.1
<mycosys1> !init.d
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about init.d
<mycosys1> bother again
<superm1> he's not referring to the init changes
<superm1> he's referring to the PPA for 0.23.1
<superm1> you have to manually change your repo to it after turning on autobuilds
<superm1> because the autobuilds logic didn't expect point releases
<mycosys1> thats not hard
<superm1> the PPA is still building daily
<tgm4883> !stab mcc-backend
<superm1> er well not daily necessarily, only when upstream makes changes
 * Zinn stabs mcc-backend with a WASP knife.
<tgm4883> I always forget that I have to restart that if I make changes to root changes
<mycosys1> what is the init.d replacement again?
<tgm4883> upstart
<mycosys1> does it still have start scripts ala /etc/init.d
<superm1> they're in /etc/init
<superm1> there are compatibility links in init.d though
<superm1> so old style commands should work too
<mycosys1> sweet - was may main worry
<mycosys1> have had to use them a lot in my time
<mycosys1> *my
<superm1> really, the new way is far simpler
<mycosys1> sounds like it
<tgm4883> and more robust
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/annotate/head:/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<mycosys1> any advantage/disadvantage to amd64 on mythbuntu atm?
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes : contents of debian/mythtv-backend.upstart at revision 300
<superm1> that's what the upstart job for mythtv-backend looks like
<mycosys1> simpler is an understatement
<tgm4883> superm1, i'll probably be bugging you about some debian config file stuff in a bit
<tgm4883> so don't go anywhere :)
 * superm1 hides
<mycosys1> so - the 64bit question - so i can hit download. mainly any reason not to go amd64
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I use amd64
<tgm4883> flash isn't very good, not sure how well it works on 32-bit
<tgm4883> I don't use flash all that much though, just when I lose a show
<rhpot1991> flash sucks
<mycosys1> is a dedicated backend/frontend - tho i sometimes will xforward/ssh in to do stuff i cant on a win box
<mycosys1> flash is non issue
<mycosys1> we r talkin adobe flash right?
 * tgm4883 resists the urge to say we are talking about camera flashes
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: camera flash sucks too
<mycosys1> :P ie as adverse to nand flash lol
<rhpot1991> real men get a good lens that doesn't need flash
<mycosys1> nand flash is rather nice however
<mycosys1> (1:49:13 PM) rhpot1991: real men get a good lens that doesn't need flash <<< 'umbrella' flashes are rather nice
<rhpot1991> mycosys1: if you are bouncing flash then thats acceptable
<mycosys1> no other way to go on a 'real' camera
<mycosys1> even if it means gaffing white card to an adjustable head flash outdoors
<mycosys1> if any of you want my help in return i can commonly be found on whirlpool.net.au desktops forum, or efnet #desktops
<mycosys1> doubt u will but....
<Zinn> [whirlpool.net.au] Whirlpool Broadband News
<mycosys1> forums.whirlpool.net.au
<Zinn> [forums.whirlpool.net.au] Whirlpool Forums
<hipitihop> does mythbuntu install and setup mysql ? and if so, how do I know what the root user password is ?
<hipitihop> I'm tryingb to install freeswitch with bluebox on the same box as my mythtv but I see that mysql has already been installed
<gregl> hipitihop, /home/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<hipitihop> gregl, thanks, that probably has the mythtv db password, but I have found my root password anyway
<hipitihop> gregl, however can you tell me if webserver section of the following instructions http://www.voipkb.com/wiki/index.php/Install:Linux#Ubuntu is likely to interfere with MythWeb
<Zinn> [www.voipkb.com] Install:Linux - VOIPKB
<Gibby1313> I noticed the accuweather script gone from mythweather now, i downloaded it and put in the place it was, got it working on 2 front ends but the other front end doesn't recognize it, i made sure the permissions are correct, am I missing something?
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: your root mysql password should match your user's password IIRC
<rhpot1991> you can set it by sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql5-server
<Gibby1313> any mythzoneminder users in here? I am having an issue with the green haze
<hipitihop> rhpot1991, indeed you are right, it is same as my user, thanks.
<kcormier> Hey all.
<kcormier> I want to be able to stream audio from my laptop to my myth box.  In other words, allow the myth box to act as the speakers for all audio coming from my laptop.  is that possible?
<kcormier> I'm imagining my best bet would be with pulse, but wondering if anyone else has any input.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-08
<chrissbx> I can't boot from the mythbuntu CD images, neither when burned to CD, nor when put to USB flash stick.
<chrissbx> getting "Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)";
<chrissbx> or "unknown-block(104,1)" in the case of the USB stick
<chrissbx> I've used unetbootin to create the USB stick. wodim to burn the CD.
<chrissbx> What's wrong?
<chrissbx> And the USB stick error is both on a ThinkPad T61 and on a Acer one netbook.
<chrissbx> So "what the hell, how can this work for anyone?" is my reaction.
<Zinn> chrissbx: Please watch your language.
<chrissbx> I've put quotes.
<chrissbx> You're a bit too stupid, Zinn.
<Zinn> Hi chrissbx, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<chrissbx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> chrissbx, did you verify the ISO that you downloaded?
<tgm4883> chrissbx, did you verify it from the boot menu?
<chrissbx> tgm4883: verify? I checked the sha sum(s) if you mean that.
<chrissbx> Not sure what you mean with "from the boot menu".
<chrissbx> I think unetbootin is probably not working right, but I don't know why the CD wouldn't work either.
<chrissbx> Downloading a Debian iso right now to see whether that works.
<endaf> exit
<endaf> quit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-09
<lwizardl> hello
<Shred00> i just tried the latest 0.25 build and it's segfaulting, fyi.
<Shred00> beirdo's build from the same hash works fine though, so something unique to the mythbuntu build.
<Shred00> on natty, fwiw
<dewman> just installed mythepisode, the waf has gone up....=-)
<dewman> !help themes
<Zinn> !help themes For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dewman> hmm seems zinn doesnt know to much about themes...
<Zinn> Hi dewman, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dewman> !themse
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about themse
<dewman> !themes
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about themes
<dewman> is there a page that explains how to install themes in mythbuntu?
<dewman> meaning the themes on the mythtv wiki page? not the ones installed by default.
<tgm4883> dewman, I would assume it is the same way you would install those themes on other distibutions
<dewman> tgm4883, I didnt know I could download them in the UI...dur
<dewman> lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-10
<Statts> Hi, is this the proper channel to seek help on installing mythtv backend on a system running xbmc live?
<sgunther> With the mythbuntu testing PPA why are the updates being limited by distribution?  I am runnung 10.04 (Lucid) with 0.24 and there is a change in the mysql MCC plugin codebase that is not coming to my machine?   My system has applied all updates via synaptics and my current mythbuntu common is 0.50-0ubuntu1.  In looking at the sources files on the server lucid is getting a different set of files than maverick, is this intenti
<achew22> I just installed the 0.25 pre from the mythbuntu repos. When I start anything I get a segfault in "QMutex::lock() () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4" according to gdb. Does anyone have any clue what's going on?
<Shred00> achew22: i reported this a day or two ago.  there was no response.
<rileyp> is anyone usimng irsend in natty I cant seem to get it to work
<jason1969> Just installing 11.04,  during install asks to 'Test Connection'  trouble is it does not allow me to enter the backend server addres (or mysql server address) so always fails.  Is this intentional?
<jason1969> This could be related, but at the end of installation I get "The installer crashed" and some instructions about submitting syslog and partman log to developers.  These files have no errors at the time of the crash.
<jason1969> Message in installer is "Checking for packages to remove", towards the end of installation.
<chrissbx> Is there a drawback in choosing 64bit mythbuntu over the 32bit version (on a Core 2 duo)?
<chrissbx> Like, does it not offer flash?
<jason1969> I would argue, rather where is the benefit.  Unless you have a specific 64bit app or one that needs a lot of memory there is little advantage, rather one could argue that 64bit is a disadvantage, progs are larger as are some data structures so could be slower.
<chrissbx> Maybe more efficient codecs? Like enabling me to play HD video in flash? :)
<chrissbx> I know about the size issue, but video usage might really just actually be a good case *for* 64 bit.
<chrissbx> Also, this computer is using nvidia graphics, and I've been using the closed source binary driver w/ 64bit Debian; would have to check if the driver actually exists for 32bit.
<jason1969> Perhaps, though I'd have to see some benchmarks to be convinced that the use of 64bit is worth the hastle of stuff not working.  I found that using a decent video card (VDPAU) made far better progress wtih HD playback than a stroger CPU.
<chrissbx> (Or would the opensource driver work well now?)
<chrissbx> Well, I'll just install 64bit then see whether flash works.
<jason1969> Well, as I said, if you can put up with the hastle for a given app then it's worth it. (perhaps in your case a specific driver for your h/w) From experience with other machines (not for Myth) I find that 64bit is really not that useful (yet) and just makes life more complicated. In time I expect this will change.
<jason1969> I use a cheap Nvidia card, a GeForce 8400GS on PCIe with HDMI and it works perfectly at 1080p using the NVIDIA GLX drivers for Xorg
<tgm4883> jason1969, do you actually use 64-bit processing anywhere?
<tgm4883> a 64-bit os that is
<tgm4883> I mean, I only use a 32-bit OS on one of my PC's, and this is only because it doesn't have a 64-bit capable CPU
<tgm4883> And I don't see any issues running any software
<tgm4883> I mean, it's not 1969 anymore, 64-bit Ubuntu is actually quite good
<jason1969> tgm4883:  Two of me three file servers use 64bit, less because I *need* it, rather as an experiment...  My Vista laptop is 64bit.
<jason1969> My VMs (for network services) are all 32bit as is my backend file storage (NAS)
<jason1969> did I say Vista, i mean W7 (used to be Vista a year ago.....)
<jason1969> I've done lots of cross development and was fiorced to use 64bit (company policy) caused lots of grief - would have been much easier with 32bit.
<jason1969> I don't think I've got any non-64 bit capable machines anymore, oh yes one of hack of an old laptop that runs w2k - I use it for jtag programming using old (LPT port) hardware.  It was the bee's knees back in 2000......
<tgm4883> jason1969, so it sounds like, from a programming POV, that 64-bit computing is more difficult. But from a user standpoint I see no issues
<jason1969> I think it is more generic: if you stray off the common software into stuff that's not frequenly updated then you get into issues with 64bit because the effort's not been done.  Same if you are a developer or a general user.  I can't really comment as a user under Linux as I don't really use it for those sorts of apps, but under Windows I find lots of older stuff is bin fodder once you move to 64.
<jason1969> Saying that W7 does do a good job of running most 32bit apps......
<achew22> Shred00: Last night you said that you'd seen the segfault in the mythbuntu binaries. Did you ever get that resolved?
<Shred00> achew22: no.  it seems to be an artifact of the build.  somebody else echoed that finding this morning.
<achew22> I wonder when the next build is scheduled
<dekarl> fwiw 64bit in the pc world gets you twice the register count, an ABI that doens't use the stack so much for function calls, etc. ohh, and more than 2 gigs of flat memory per process, a bigger address space to map you pci memory into... like that 2 gig from your graphics card without going back to old school paging.. so I'd say it's easier for the programmers in the 64bit world :)
<dekarl> and after 10 years of 64bit windows, if you still have old crap that's supposed to be used on current windows but doesn't work right, just slap whoever bought from that supplier until they throw them out and switch.
<achew22> Is there a way to trigger the mythbuntu repos to rebuild from source? There is a commit on HEAD (that isn't in the current build) that I think stops a segfault I've been having. Any ideas?
<tgm4883> achew22, wait about 2 hours? it's actually set to start at 11:00 PM GMT I think
<achew22> why didn't it build last night then?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-11
<tgm4883> achew22, IDK, let me look
<tgm4883> as I recall superm1 said something about the build failing
<tgm4883> achew22, looks like it built successfully 1 hour ago https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25?field.series_filter=
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<superm1> source failed, i fixed it
<superm1> it should have built now; at least i didn't see another failure in my emails
<tgm4883> superm1, yea it built an hour ago
<superm1> if you are having crashes still, please install mythtv-dev and then file a bug
<tgm4883> according to LP
 * tgm4883 dinner
<superm1> follow the directions here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Ubuntu_packages
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV Official Wiki
<superm1> mythtv-dbg i mean
<dmfrey> tgm4883: quick question, in mythbuntu-control-centre, what does it mean to convert to a managed client?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, it will be more obvious when I release the mythbuntu bare console
<tgm4883> basically, mythbuntu bare has a central console that you can configure everything from and backups will upload to it from the other machines
<dewman> tgm4883, that console sounds pretty nifty!
<tgm4883> dewman, Yea I've been working on it for awhile. I'm waiting on it to get put into 11.10
<dewman> o man, dont make me upgrade..... ;)
<tgm4883> dewman, nah, I'm going to backport it to previous releases
<tgm4883> that part should be fairly easy with the way I packaged it
<dewman> tgm4883, so you have any previews,screen shots yet? or is it top secret? ;)
<tgm4883> dewman, I have no previews/screenshots, but after I get it in and get some user testing on it I plan on doing a tutorial and vidcast
<jason1969> Just installing 11.04,  during install asks to 'Test Connection'  trouble is it does not allow me to enter the backend server addres (or mysql server address) so always fails.  Is this intentional?
<jason1969> This could be related, but at the end of installation I get "The installer crashed" and some instructions about submitting syslog and partman log to developers.  These files have no errors at the time of the crash.
<jason1969> Interesting tried above twice. Third time, repeated on a new blank hdd, this time did not select 'download updates during install' and it worked fine.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-12
<Shred00> has the segfault in the master/0.25 packages been resolved?
<tgm4883> Shred00, IDK, I don't use the 0.25 packages. Has a fix been committed upstream?
<Shred00> tgm4883: i'm not entirely sure there is an upstream fix for it.  it was not reproducible when i asked about it on the #ubuntu-users channel, so apparently it's a defect in the mythbuntu build.
<tgm4883> Shred00, The mythbuntu packages and the Ubuntu packages are identical
<Shred00> tgm4883: sorry.  s/#ubuntu/#mythtv/
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> has a bug been filed on LP?
<Shred00> i just read that daniel thinks that 8e783b75 or later should fix it.  i will try the latest 0.25 autobuilds
<tgm4883> Shred00, ok let me know if it's something I need to look into
<Shred00> seems it has been fixed upstream.  yay.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-13
<judget> is this the correct channel for mythbuntu newbee
<judget> it seems to be a different desktop than i am used to
<patdk-lap> ya, it's based on a different window manager
<patdk-lap> much less light weight than the normal gnome one
<patdk-lap> you can install the normal gnome one (ubuntu-desktop) and then have the option when you login, what one you want to use
<qwebirc45415> lost closed captions recently on last mythbuntu upgrade, even on old recordings.  went through all the settings.  where to start?  google was not much help
<qwebirc45415> when starting playback of a recording, a banner appears that says 'Default Settings' that was not happening before...
<chrissbx> Is an AMD Fusion E-350 (Zacate-FT1) fast enough for MythBuntu to work properly?
<chrissbx> (From extrapolated measurements on Atoms (Intel graphics, so no HW support right?) I think that the newer multithreaded FFMPEG might (should?) be fast enough even to play HD just on the CPU
<chrissbx> but maybe I'm wrong, and worse, maybe e.g. flash won't use FFMPEG with multithreading enabled?)
<chrissbx> (But then maybe even flash can make use of the GPU?)
<Starman83> hi everybody
<Starman83> Does anyone know how you can disable overscan on radeon open driver?
<Starman83> Oh, I fixed it by setting my TV to 16:9. THis is unexpcted as "Auto" usually leads to a pixel-exact resolution under Windows 7
<Starman83> Not so under Linux
<chrissbx> Well my tests were with videos like: [H264]  1280x720  24bpp  25.000 fps  2494.5 kbps; I realize that's only 720p, not 1080, so for the latter it's pretty clear that HW accel is needed; how is support for that on the Zacate?
 * chrissbx realizes that "Zacate mythtv" is a good way to search
<Starman83> when I login to Xorg, mythtv keeps restarting
<Starman83> can I somehow disable this?
<Starman83> its a restart loop
<Starman83> is there a way to play local videos with mythtv?
<Starman83> THe manual says go to Utilities/Setup->Setup->Media Settings->Video Settings->General, but this menu doesnt exist in the frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-08-14
<olorton> Hey all, I've started a new mythtv build and am having a few problems with MythNetvision - can anyone help?
<soren> Who handles mirrors for Mythbuntu? I have a server that's been a mythbuntu mirror for.. gosh,I don't know, probably 4 years or thereabouts... and it's being shut down. How can I make sure it gets pulled out of rotation?
<dewman> soren, I would imagine that tgm4883, or rhpot1991 or superm1 would be able to take care of it or at least get the info passed along...;Heck they might even already know about it. ;-)
<superm1> soren, tell daviey the details and he should be able to take care of it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-06
<superm1> dekarl: oh thanks, but I think we need to put those licenses somewhere else in particular
<n1md4> is there a was from the cli to allow remote access to mythweb?
<tgm4883> n1md4, you always have remote access to mythweb
<tgm4883> the only thing you need MCC for is to enable/disable the password
<n1md4> hmmmm
<tgm4883> superm1, /usr/share/doc/ ?
<n1md4> Ah!! You are right, I had to adjust the port redirect, as the rewrite removes it.
<Gonzalez-> does anyone know if #10428 fix is in the MythTV PPA yet?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-08
<qwebirc84627> somewhat fres install of 12.04 I ran the update manager and succesfully installed the updates.  Now it seems i am having IO issues driving very high load.  Before the update I had 3 hd recordings from a hd homerun work without issue, now recordings are failing a few minutes in.  in TOP it shows wa sometimes in excess of 45%.  Any suggestions?  CPU % is still low
<dekarl> qwebirc84627: you could try iotop to see if its mysqld or mythbackend
<dekarl> ohh, did you enable the mythbuntu repository with 0.25-fixes updates?
<qwebirc84627> I did, could that be the issue?
<qwebirc84627> I'm chcking the iotop at the moment
<qwebirc84627> It looks like it is mythbackend but it doesn't look consistant, very spikey
<dekarl> using current 0.25-fixes is prefered to running an old beta
<qwebirc84627> It almost seems that the problems only appeared after enabling the 0.25 fixes though
<dekarl> the amount of free space on the recording/database filesystem is >10%? Then its not framentation either
 * dekarl gotta run for breakfast
<qwebirc84627> Plenty of free space, currently using less than 15%
<qwebirc84627> Thanks for the help, i'm going to have to run by the "newmythtv" user is me as well.  i'll watch for any other ideas or suggestions.  Thanks!
<dekarl> newmythtvuser: you might find someone with some more ideas on what to look after over in #mythtv-users. but all mythtv channels are slow around these times
<newmythtvuser> ya I thought they would be, still thought I would try...
<krups> evening, anyone happen to be using the Leadtek DTV2000DS PLUS Dual HD PCI Tuner..?
<n1md4> krups: Afraid not. What's the issue?
<krups> n1md4: ah, just wondering if anyone has one, it's a new model to replace the non-Plus model, looks like same tuner and chipset, so i'm imagining it's supported as the the non-Plus is..
<n1md4> I see, I've the Nova-T so have no empirical advice to offer.
<krups> no worries..
<krups> just quickly too, anyone notice abit of stuttering at times with 0.25 with all updates..?
<newmythtvuser> Krups, i'm seeing a lot of that as well but i'm not sure if its related or not.  Something seems to have happened when i upgraded to the .25 fixes as there wasn't studder before
<tgm4883> dekarl, we didn't ship a beta with 12.04
<newmythtvuser> I keep on getting errors in the backend log like the one below.  This only started recentally after I used the update manager.  any thoughts on cause or how to correct?  I have significant free ram, and processor utilization is low.
<newmythtvuser> Aug  8 03:14:03 Kremtv mythbackend[1402]: W TFWWrite ThreadedFileWriter.cpp:499 (DiskLoop) TFW(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1811_20120808031113.mpg:58): write(58280) cnt 2280 total 131833308 -- took a long time, 2929 ms
<newmythtvuser> Aug  8 03:14:06 Kremtv mythbackend[1402]: E HDHRStreamHandler ThreadedFileWriter.cpp:216 (Write) TFW(/var/lib/mythtv/livetv/1811_20120808031113.mpg:58): Maximum buffer size exceeded.#012#011#011#011file will be truncated, no further writing will be done.#012#011#011#011This generally indicates your disk performance #012#011#011#011is insufficient to deal with the number of on-going
<newmythtvuser> #012#011#011#011recordings, or you have a disk failure.
<n1md4> newmythtvuser: Do you have a disk failure?
<newmythtvuser> I don't think so, the disk has been running without issue for a while and the drive isn't that old.  Best way to check?
<dekarl-too> tgm4883, I was trying to say "0.25 has had its fair share of issues that are fixed in 0.25-fixes", got it confused with shipping a beta
<tgm4883> dekarl-too, I figured that is what you meant, but we shipped a beta of 0.23 with 10.04, which we will never do again. That is why I try to make a point of correcting that
<peto_> hello, I installed Mythbuntu but I have a problem with graphic acceleration. Please help !
<gregL> peto, You will need to add a bit more information, like what video card etc.
<peto_> I have mainboard ASUS E45M1-M PRO. There is Radeon 6320.
<Number6> Hey. I recently updated from Natty to 12.4. My MS remote no longer works. I've uninstalled and reinstalled lirc, with no luck
<Steve-Goodey> Number6: I believe someone a while back had the same problem which he fixed by rerunning the mythbuntu lirc generator.
<Number6> Steve-Goodey: I purged the package, and reinstalled it - that should do the same thing
<Number6> Ah, got i!
<Number6> it, rather
<Number6> Any way I can help reduce the momry footprint of the frontend? I've only 1GB of RAM in that machine, and it's both fron and backend
<SteveGoodey> Number6: You saying you fixed the remote?
<Number6> SteveGoodey: Yeah, it was udev being foolish.
<Number6> It wasn't picking up the hardware properly until I unpluged the reciever and plugged it back in after the purge and reinstall
<SteveGoodey> Good.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-09
<n1md4> Evening.  How do I go around adding a 2nd frontend, in order to record 2 channels at once?
<n1md4> Figured it out, mythtv-setup, connect source to interface X
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-10
<Number6> Is there anyway I can cron the "check for new videos" (Videos >> Browse >> M >> Scan for new changes) ?
<newmythtvuser> fresh mythbuntu install with all updates running 0.25 fixes and mythfilldatabase doesn't seem to be running?  I can run it manually and now it processes quickly not not automatically.... Any thoughts?  I'd prefer to have it run though myth at the recomended grab time given at each update...
<n1md4> I'd thought mythfilldatabase was an update procedure, not a daemon?  I assume it's not working automatically, with mythtv-setup?
<n1md4> ...now I read your question differently it's making sense ... ignore me :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-11
<exit2600x> I need help with my audio, i get no sound, this is a fresh install with updates applied.   I have made sure that the correct playback audio choice is set and still nothing.
<exit2600x> version 11.10
<exit2600x> brb, going to try some settings changes
<exit2600x> ok, im back, same problem after settings change
<n1md4> People turn up, ask questions and leave!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-08-12
<tgm4883> n1md4, in his defense, his nick was exit
<bobweaver> Hello there I asked this in the mythtv-users channel but no one got back to me (yet) so I am going to ask here also
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to gather fanart and clearart and well metadata for mythtv . I have a ffmepg script that takes screen shots of the media at points divied by 10.   which I use for a sperate player that needs them. but seems like 1) myth thinks that these screenshots (foo_01.tmb) are movies and floods my video libary and also makes it so that there is no fanart comming from myth what to do ?
<bobweaver> so like I take ten  720HD pictures of the movie and ten small thumbnails. this is all with ffmpeg on a while loop
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1142989/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<bobweaver> Now as you can see in this screenshot of my mythweb   it is all funky. There is only one ep of startrek voager (s7e25) but it thinks that there is three of them because there is a metadata file and also a fanart.jpg
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/224279
<Zinn> [imagebin.org] Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<bobweaver> then when I click on that video I get 404
<bobweaver> like the avi or a mkv or any video format. meaning if I choose the video from that screen I get a 404
<bobweaver> but the videos are 100% there . IDGI
<bobweaver> Thanks for your time
<bobweaver> too many O's
<bobweaver> Video Question http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWtJJpHAg-k
<bobweaver> I mean the question that I have services
<PatrickDK> you really need to *read the manual*
<PatrickDK> normall mythvideo considers ALL files to be playable
<PatrickDK> and you need to add exceptions, or tell it, only list files that match filters
<bobweaver> PatrickDK,  where is the manual ?
<bobweaver> you are talking about the wiki ?
<pcluser> Greetings. I recently installed a fresh 12.04 mythbuntu. I got the sound working for mythfrontend ok over coaxial 5.1. I can't hear sound from HL2 game, flashplayer(blue too). Sound is Creative CA0106. Mythtv sound ok, no spdif or analog sound for other apps. Thanks
<pcluser> Oh, in alsamixer in term window, I cranked up and unmuted everything.
<pcluser> Also, what file(s) can I back up beforehand to restore mythtv sound if I mess up audio config?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-07
<jya> what's the best way to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to the latest ubuntu ?
<jya> trying to reproduce a bug with a more recent kernel (that I can't reproduce in 12.04...)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-08
<tgm4883> jya, would just a newer kernel work? The newer kernels are backported into 12.04
<jya> tgm4883: well, I don't know if it's just the kernel, the newer alsa, the newer alsa libs etc....
<jya> so prefer to update the whole lot
<tgm4883> jya, usually I'd recommend a backup/reinstall/restore, but we don't have non-LTS disks anymore
<jya> i'm more concerned with the update of 12.04 to 13.whatever in one go..
<jya> don't really feel like doing the 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 ...
<jya> will take me hours
<dw5304> just installed mythtv and am currently having issues getting audio to come out of the hdmi port to my tv
<dw5304> mythubuntu*
<qwebirc43690> Hello, i'm trying mythbuntu as live cd from an usb stick on my 2nd pc to watch xvid-videos from another usb stick while playing fullscreen on the 1st pc. Unforunately the only way to control the sound volume i'm able to find is inside the vlc player. Where can i find the master volume volume control of the os itself?
<qwebirc92914> Hi, i can't find mythbuntus audio volume control. I'm trying it live by usb stick to watch xvid-videos. Is there another way to adjust the sond volume than the vlc-player itself? (Sry for double asking, i logged out by clumsyness before)
<tgm4883> qwebirc92914, there should be a little speaker icon at the top right of the screen
<tgm4883> qwebirc92914, or you could fire up a terminal and use alsamixer I think
<qwebirc92914> Thank you, but there's no icon on the upper right. As i'm trying mythbuntu as a nearly complete linux-newbie i need an howto that a 5yo child could follow.
<qwebirc92914> woohoo! i just have tried typing alsamixer in the terminal and have adjusted the master volume. is there a way to use the persistence on the usb stick to permanently adding a speaker icon?
<superm1> jya: if it's a kernel bug you can use the backported kernels in 12.04, if it's an alsa lib bug there are updated alsa lib packages somewhere across the audio team's PPAs: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev
<qwebirc74535> Is there a way to tell if my php.ini file has been changed to work with mythweb since the install of my system?  I'm trying to fix some warnings and saw the .ucf-dist file in the folder and wondered if I could start from that one.
<Unit193> (Hope this is more or less the right channel.)  Jono had said something about XMir test images and Mythbuntu?  I think he sent a reply, but may have missed a link to http://vanir.unit193.tk/mir/pending/mythbuntu-13.10-xmir-i386.iso if it interests you or not I don't really know.
<tgm4883> Unit193, yes, we've been in discussions about it
<tgm4883> Unit193, oh, I didn't notice that was an ISO, nice
<tgm4883> Unit193, yea this is more or less the right channel. we hang out here, but our dev channel is #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<dw5304> just installed mythtv and am currently having issues getting audio to come out of the hdmi port to my tv
<dw5304> mythubuntu*
<tgm4883> dw5304, I'll have to check mine when I get home
<dw5304> ok :)
<tgm4883> dw5304, IIRC, verify it works outside mythtv
<dw5304> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> I think I used aplay to test it
<dw5304> it dont
<dw5304> device is listed in lspci
<dw5304> and alsa
<tgm4883> IIRC, 'aplay -l' should list all of the audio devices
<dw5304> yep it lists the audio device just dosent play anything
<tgm4883> dw5304, it should list a bunch of audio devices I think
<dw5304> it does, the one i want is card=hdmi,dev=0
<dw5304> :)
<dw5304> sorry tgm4883 i spent most of the night playing with it
<tgm4883> and you've tried 'speaker-test -D card=hdmi,dev=0'
<dw5304> yes
<tgm4883> weird
<dw5304> then started reading saying that by default the nvida drives dont
<dw5304> sorry
<dw5304> radeon
<dw5304> in the boot radeon.audio=1 or somthing
<dw5304> so i did that as well but havent been able to get it work yet
<tgm4883> I want to say that superm1 told me something about HDMI and ATI cards years ago, but I've forgotten it by now
<dw5304> well i have time to screw with it
<tgm4883> dw5304, I would probably try in #xubuntu since it's not a MythTV issue you'll get more people there that might have tried that
<tgm4883> I've got an ION frontend and it just worked
<dw5304> ah lucky you
<dw5304> :)
<dw5304> ok i will attempt to do so
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-09
<dw5304>  im having issues trying to configure an AMD_TV_Wonder_HD_600_USB card how do i add it to mythtv so i can record? i allready downloaded the firmware but have no idea how to get myth to see and use it
<dw5304> http://pastebin.com/F25wjBjN
<DarthFrog> Hi folks. I'm wondering where the mysql password for the mythtv user is stored outside the mysql database itself?  Whenever I do an update, the password is changed and I have to manually change it back in mysq
<DarthFrog>  /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml is empty.
<DarthFrog>   /home/rob/.mythtv/config.xml is correct.
<DarthFrog> the password in  /etc/mythtv/config.xml has been altered from what I've set to previously.
<DarthFrog> OK, I've edited /etc/mythtv/config.xml to have the correct password and marked the file as immutable.  Doing a dist-upgrade now, let's see what happens.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-08-10
<qwebirc52647> hey guys =)
<qwebirc52647> is it possible to set my mythtv frontend up the way it automatically detects usb drives and either adds the files to the video directory or just adds the drive to the library?
<qwebirc52647> i mean the backend^^
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-04
<qwebirc88503> is there any update on the upgrade process from 12 to 14?
<qwebirc88503> that may be a little broad, more specifically, are there any considerations I have to make in upgrading? is the process successful or are there any big gotchas?
<qwebirc88503> is it better to upgrade using the built in update manager? or using physical media?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-05
<enyc> meep =)
<enyc> I'm confused -- mythbuntu 14.04.1 isos exist in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/14.04/release/   *but*  the page at http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads  seems to think 14.04 is latest.  Whats' going on?
<tgm4883> enyc: I'm mirroring them still
<enyc> tgm4883: aha
<enyc> tgm4883: so, they are correct/valid release, just the distribution is not automated // taking ages ?
<tgm4883> Yep
<enyc> tgm4883: does the same problem happen with 'most' ubuntu distributed images ??  hrrm
 * enyc wondering to what extent mythbuntu is ''official'' ubuntu project, sharing resources, etc etc...  (whatever that really means anyway!!)
<enyc> I remember when  backports.org  was separate then became part of  debian 'officially' ...
<tgm4883> No. It doesn't usually happen with our either, but I was out of town during release
<tgm4883> We are an official flavor, just like kubuntu
<enyc> =)
<enyc> tgm4883: thankyou for the helpfful answer,s anyway
<tgm4883> enyc: it should be listed on the site now
<enyc> I'm wondering, in 14.04[.1]  how much 'automatic shut down when idle' and 'setwakeup' [for timed recording]  systems work
<enyc> does this still need much 'manual fiddling' or is there good support for this
<tgm4883> IDK, I don't use either
<enyc> I wonder, how well, a Hummingboard   http://www.solid-run.com/products/hummingboard/   will work as a frontend with hdtv
<tgm4883> probably not well
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what the support on Linux is like for that GPU
<tgm4883> minimally, you'd want the i2
<tgm4883> although I'm unsure if that is enough RAM
<enyc> hrrm what support matters?
<enyc> i (thought) XBMC etc. was a good low resource consumption etc.
<enyc> the _backend_ (transcoding, etc.) needs the ram, i thought ...
<tgm4883> transcoding is CPU intensive, but mostly transcoding isn't done anymore
<enyc> what does a frontend need these days?
<tgm4883> XBMC was optimized for the RPI, but that doesn't mean it will work well on this device
<tgm4883> Then you need the ability to play back video smoothly
<tgm4883> which is where video card support comes in
<tgm4883> IDK, I just feel like 2GB ram for a FE is the sweet spot
<tgm4883> That might be overkill though, mine has 16GB as it doubles as my gaming rig
<tgm4883> also, I try to stick with x86 based hardware
<tgm4883> but that's just me
<enyc> I'm wondering, wrt X86 machines...   the virtues of 'entirely separate backend, with low power ARM/x86/whatever frontends'  vs.  'combined backend and frontend box', with frontends ...
<tgm4883> well you can have a low power atom x86 frontend
<tgm4883> that is what I ran for quite a while
<enyc> what circumstances does XBMC on raspberry pi work well with?
<enyc> is it non-hdtv 'basically' ??
<enyc> and...   xbmc  vs  mythtv  as a frontend ??
<tgm4883> I believe video plays back fine. It's browsing though the menu's and loading large lists of recordings/videos/artwork that is slow
<enyc> now...  for  TV-recording *and* streaming to frontends (over gigabit ethernet)  from DVB-T2 inputs...   What do I need as a backend machine i wonder...  it doesn't necessarially have to be a frontend too
<enyc> but I want it to WoL and 'go to sleep when not needed' ....  and be low power ... and not too costly =)
<tgm4883> what about rainbows and unicorns too?
<enyc> i wonder how CPU / IO etc. is impacted if you have many inputs/outputs at once and soforth
<enyc> dont care about rainbows or unicorns =)
<enyc> dvb 'recording' doesn't need transcoding... so ...  puzzle =)
<tgm4883> if DVB-T2 is anything like what we have here in the states, then it's mostly disk I/O you need to be worried about
<tgm4883> granted, commercial flagging is CPU intensive, but you could disable that if you want
<enyc> whereas ethernet and CPU load is (less) of issue ?
<tgm4883> (you might be able to schedule it for late night too)
<enyc> nodsnods
<tgm4883> yea you are just writing the bits to disk
<tgm4883> so depending on how many concurrent recordings you want to do
<enyc> *and* streaming of other recordings to frontends at the same time [...]
<tgm4883> yes, that too
<tgm4883> for a base backend, you don't need much
<enyc> I'm thinking that may be a more sensible way to go
<enyc> make it like a NAS server as well, etc etc
<tgm4883> low end modern CPU and an SSD should minimally work
<enyc> even these ION etc. ??  hrrm
<tgm4883> yea you could
<tgm4883> again, commercial flagging would suffer
<enyc> ooo interesting
<enyc> ok
<enyc> understood
<tgm4883> and you would definitely want an SSD at that point
<tgm4883> Personally, I wouldn't do it, but I like my commercial flagging
<enyc> I had always thought recordings would be too much for SSD  cost etc.
<enyc> puzzle
<tgm4883> recordings on spindles, MySQL DB on SSD
<enyc> that makes more sense =)
<enyc> do you just use separate mountpoints?
<enyc> or are there more clever  caching/disk-backed mechanisms to use that are more clever than that?
<tgm4883> I've got my OS on the SSD (including DB) and then a mountpoint for my spinning disks for recordings
<enyc> kk makes sense
<tgm4883> you can be more clever with it if you want, but probably not worth it for mythtv
<enyc> nodsnods
<enyc> I wonder about my choices of disk / power ...  one large, raid0 raid1, raid5 over 3 disks, hrrm ... =)
<tgm4883> depends on how many disks you want, but raid is probably not necessary unless you are using it for redundancy
<enyc> ive had too much trouble with iffy sectors, i like raid =)
<tgm4883> you'll get write penalties on raid 5, might not be an issue depending on concurrent recordings
<tgm4883> well raid0 isn't going to help you with iffy sectors
<enyc> then theres the whole 'mini pci raid card vs linux md raid' etc etc =)
<enyc> p.s.  release list on  http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads  could be corrected,  it sayl 14.04 is current release still =)
<tgm4883> outside my scope. At one point I just used my NAS as the backend
<tgm4883> now I just use a single 1TB drive
<enyc> kk
<enyc> thankyou
<enyc> yah, ithink more important thing is to have separate backup system that synchs backup etc etc
<enyc> if its considered 'important' =)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-07
<skd5aner> hi, is there any way to upgrade mythbuntu 12.04 to 14.04 from the command line?
<skd5aner> remotely, via ssh
<skd5aner> when I try to do do-release-upgrade, it says there's no new release found
<skd5aner> I've edited the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file have release = lts
<enyc> I wonder why the mythtv source packages in ubuntu  12.04 and 14.04  seem to turn off support for most video output accelelration  seemingly  [ OpenGL video              no   VDPAU support             no   VAAPI support             no   etc...]
<tgm4883> enyc: they shouldn't be
<tgm4883> enyc: yea all that support is turned on
<tgm4883> enyc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7980117/
<tgm4883> enyc: if you are downloading the source and building, do you have the dependencies needed to enable those?
<enyc> tgm4883: hrrm at least, using   "apt-get build-dep"  via package manager
<enyc> tgm4883: though, I was, actually, compiling  both  'precise' 0.25 mythtv and  'trusty' 0.27 mythtv,  on  debian wheezy ARM arch variants =)
<enyc> tgm4883: but I _definitely_ had the build_dep satisfied
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> and you compiled with things like --enable-vdpau?
<enyc> i can find out later this evening how the various builds are going
<enyc> tgm4883: not changed, from the ubuntu  debian/rules  compile  defaults...
<tgm4883> hmm
<enyc> tgm4883: which is odd, as I would have (expected) that  ubuntu had such turned on
<enyc> tgm4883: but maybe something in there, turns off when compiling on arm, or something
<tgm4883> I don't have too much time right now to work though this. superm1 would know more than I on that
<enyc> tgm4883: i thouni k iwll just look in the debian/rules file first etc...
<tgm4883> enyc: I would recommend trying (or at least looking through) our build scripts and packaging stuff  https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/tree/master/deb/debian
<enyc> tgm4883: ooooot there is a helpful readme =)
<enyc> ifeq "$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH)" "armhf"
<enyc> MYTHTV_CONFIGURE_OPTS += --disable-opengl-video --disable-opengl --disable-vaapi
<enyc> else
<enyc> MYTHTV_CONFIGURE_OPTS += --enable-opengl-video --enable-vaapi
<enyc> endif
<tgm4883> looks like a superm1 question
<enyc> superm1: ^^ see above, any reasoning why opengl gets deliberately disabled on armhf ;-)
<enyc> hrrm... so I should check my armel build may have it...  but  raspbian, which ''considers'' itself armhf (even though it isn't per-se), will also trigger the disable
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-08
<superm1> enyc: it fails to build with it enabled last we tried
<superm1> if you've got some recommendations on how to fix it, we're open to changing it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-08-10
<koffel> i am using mythtv 27 and soon as i go into frontend and hit watchtv i get all tuners busy but in infomation it sayst tuners not recording
<enyc> superm1: aha, i see , thankyouffor answer (r.e. opengl mythtv not boinging)...  we were wondering if there is something going on with  OpenGL vs OpenGL-es ...
<superm1> I think that's exactly what it was from last I remember in this
<superm1> enyc: if you try to compile under sbuild you should encounter the same results
<Tin_man> i'm a current ubuntu 14.04.. i've heard that this linux version is tuned to TV, or something.. sorry for not reading before this question
<Patrickdk> what question?
<Tin_man> is it geared for just vidio? or a whole os?
<Patrickdk> that depends
<Tin_man> ok
<Tin_man> thats a deep subject
<Patrickdk> if you install using the mythbuntu iso, it will be geared for a basic video system
<Patrickdk> but it's no different from any other ubuntu install
<Tin_man> ok i installed on a flashdrive
<Patrickdk> and all you ahve to do is install a more heavyweight wm if you wish
<Tin_man> with unetbootin
<Tin_man> but when i go to install it
<Tin_man> it wants to go along side of unbuntu .. don't want that..
<Tin_man> or replace
<Tin_man> want it on flash drive
<Tin_man> unbuntu = ubuntu
<Tin_man> i guess what i'm asking is what this version does that ubuntu 14. 04 can't?
<Tin_man> ok maybe that was a really hard question.. What does myth do different than ubuntu 14.04.. I really would like to know..
<Tin_man> if its just TV.. (i don't have tv). haven't for over 6 years.. when they went digital.. (live in the country)
<Kwisher> myth is a pvr system for watching live tv and recording
<Kwisher> you would be better off with xbmc as a media player
<Tin_man> ok thanks
<Tin_man> at least someone answered
<Tin_man> thanks a bunch
<Kwisher> yw
<Tin_man> have a good night.. and maybe a good tomorrow.. :)
<Kwisher> thx, you too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-08-03
<hR13> Hi all, I just installed mythbuntu 14.04-2 and I cant get the mythfilldatabase to fetch any info not from xmltv source or EIT (Im in sweden) I have added the xmltvid for the channels, is there any switch or something I need too tick? Im going crazy ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-10
<freefall1> hi im needing help with getting a tv tuner card working.. i have tried mythtv an try firmware drivers list an no work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-12
<cvance> I installed mythbuntu 16.04 but cannot get mythbackend to listen on a different ip. In setup, I set the ip to the address of the interface, but according to netstat, it's only listening to 127.0.0.1:6543 and 6544
<cvance> solved, it was only binding to the ipv6 address, not ipv4. had to disable ipv6
<qwebirc25909> Configuring a new MythBuntu in a VmWare image. The resolution on the desktop is only 800x600, and this is too low to work properly in the MythTv Setup application. Need hints on how to change the resolution
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-08-13
<qwebirc69927> Hi, I am pretty new to this. I installed mythbuntu on a dedicated minipc Dell Inspiron 3050 as a backend only to serve to raspberry pi's running OSMC throughout the house. After initial install it automatically goes into config of the backend so I configure it. I then drop to a prompt aand run sudo apt-get install upgrade, then dist-upgrade, then update. Upon completion, the backend works great including mythweb.  Reboot a
<qwebirc69927> IP comms work because it is on the internet, and I can ssh into it.  But nothing can see the backend
<qwebirc69927> I have reloaded it several times because it is very quick to do with usb 3.0 and a m.Sata SSD HD. So I can rebuilt it very quickly if necesaary.  Longest part of the process is identifying icons for channels on the backend.
<qwebirc69927> What log should I paste to pastebin for help?
<GIJosh28> Hello.
<GIJosh28> "Unable to connect to the master backend at 192.168.1.187:6543."
<GIJosh28> "Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/status/handler.php, line 32:"
<GIJosh28> "!!NoTrans: file_get_contents(http://192.168.1.187:6544/Status/GetStatusHTML): failed to open stream: Connection refused!!"
<GIJosh28>  
<qwebirc69927> hello?
<qwebirc69927>  
<qwebirc69927> anyone?
<qwebirc69927> I've waited an hour and a half now
